# Warriors Of The Coast



## DEFCON 1 (May 17, 2006)

Dhelleck d’Tharashk sits at his small desk inside the Finder’s Guild guildhouse on the northern side of town.  A fist-sized Eberron dragonshard sits upon the desk, it’s inner glow illuminating the paperwork he’s scribbling on.  Standing on the other side of the desk stands Ari Osten and Tarviss Jarga, both looking hot, sweaty, and quite dirty.  Small stains of blood can be seen on their tabards, and if you were to take  careful look at their weapons, you’d see that they are stained as well.

Both men have just returned from another skirmish with the Scaled Might Tribe of lizardfolk, who for the past three weeks really been making more of a nuisance of themselves outside of town than usual.  The Scaled Might had always been a problem, but this was getting ridiculous… three straight weeks of attacks.  Granted this has pleased Dhelleck because it’s brought in extra gold to the Finder’s Guild coffers for every bounty hunter that Magistrate ir’Fischer has hired to help, but it’s becoming quite a concern for all townsfolk involved.

Dhelleck d‘Tharashk looks at both men.  "So it’s getting worse, eh?  Not surprising.  Been getting reports from the Watchmen that the marshland to the south has been teeming with the blighters.  Been good for business, though" he smirks to himself.  "By the way, good job on finding this" he nods to the dragonshard on the desk.  "Haven’t had much of a chance to get more of these things since the attacks started.  I’ve got Dubbin out there on the northside hill scrounging for them, but he’s just one man.  You said you found this actually ON one of the lizards?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 17, 2006)

The militia outpost in the South Wall section of town is buzzing with activity.  Various Watchmen move back and forth, some coming in from the field, others preparing to go out once again.  It’s been a rough few weeks.

The young Garrick Yondson has been watching all this activity with a curious eye, from within his cell in the outpost.  He’s been held in containment for the past month for incessant disruption of House Tharashk activities in the area.  That’s the biggest problem with working as a freelance treasurehunter… you acquire the notice of the organizations with power, and if you move in too much on their territory, they do their best to take you out of the equation.  And ever since Garrick grabbed a dragonshard vein out from under the Finder’s Guild nose… they’ve been able to get the Watchmen to keep him under lock and key.

Watchman Citen Boggs stands next to the cell, having been speaking with Garrick for a few minutes now.  He looks accross the room where he sees Watchman Symon Barr speaking animatedly with his neighbor and friend Amycothe Dyne.  He turns back to Garrick and says “Don’t worry, man.  I’ve heard that the Magistrate is going to be speaking to d’Tharashk and getting the charges against you dropped finally.  You should be out of here within the day.”

On the other side of the room, Barr paces back and forth in a panick.  “Look, Amy… we NEED you!  The Watchmen have already lost Peters, Annde, Stills, Kord.  Watchmaster Silversun says to induct any able-bodied men in as quickly as possible, because at least that way they’ll all be under the government’s protection.  Think about what this could mean to Menna!  If you join up officially, she could at least petition for some benefits on the chance that you didn’t come back.  I know that we aren’t really your style, but think of your woman and her son.”


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 17, 2006)

Khalia ir’Indari and Zan sit at a table within the Green Lilac, pouring over some maps.  Standing to their right, Nelson Luttin crosses his arms and smiles his wide toothy smile to them both.  It’s taken her a while… five months to be exact… but Khalia was finally able to convince the jovial Luttin to grab this series of maps that his great-great granduncle Unther Luttin had made of the Xothkazzik Ruins outside of town.  All of her and Zan’s research into the history of Seawell told her that SOMEONE within the huge Luttin clan had made as accurate of maps of the third and fourth levels of the ruins as they were liable to find, and it had taken all of her wiles and wherewithal to convince Nelson to swipe them.  It wasn’t easy.  And she didn’t really want to think about what he was going to want when he came to collect on this favor.  But at least for now, she was certain she had a way to get around the Packson Seal off the second ante-chamber on the third level.

On the other side of the tavern, Morinda Silversun kisses her husband, Watchmaster Flim Silversun, lightly on the lips.  She looks up at his dirty face and tsk-tsk’s him gently.  “You are messy sometimes, you know that?”  He smiles at his wife and tightens his sword belt.  “I know.  Small price to pay.”  He glances around the Lilac.  “Have you seen the children?  I want to wish them good night.”

“No, I haven’t”, Morinda says, her brow furrowing.  “I think they went out as usual a few hours ago.  But they promised me they weren’t going to leave the town walls.”  Flim nods once, then turns to leave.  “I hope not.  Things are in a right state.  No ships in weeks, haven’t been able to get out to the Limran’s at the lighthouse, wave after wave of that scaly menace.  Don’t know what’s riled them up, but hopefully we can solve it soon.”  He leans in and kisses his wife one more time, then walks out of the tavern heading back to the outpost.


----------



## stonegod (May 17, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "You said you found this actually ON one of the lizards?"




Ari looked at Taviss a moment, a silent signal to let Ari do the talking. Taviss was good on the field... but his people skills occasionally needed refining. Not that Ari was the courtly type; his natural charisma is what carried him along.

"Yes. Appeared to be in charge of the bunch, from what we could ascertain. This group was a little more aggressive than usual, if that  says something." Inspiration hits Ari as he mentioned the odd lizardfolk; there might be a way to get an even larger commission while doing his work. "There is probably more where that came from. The battlefield's a right mess, but there is a _possibility_ we might be able to find some tracks. See if we can find the dragonshards at the root, so to speak." A wry grin appears on the hexer's face; it makes him look almost predatory. "Of course, we might need a little better supplies."


----------



## James Heard (May 17, 2006)

" Those th'maps y'wanted, precious?" said the blue-eyed man, draped over the back of the unused chair. "I mean, there's more n'where that came from I reckon. Lots. Some of 'em covered with runes n' a few odds n' ends that Emus prolly snuck out that night when he was gettin' th'lizards drunk. Even more jealous of 'em than his wife though, if'n you know what I mean." he eyed the two young scholars wryly.

"'Course it'll *cost *you, if'n you know what I mean. the wink that he made would have distressed the dead. "Maybe Zan can play "pretty girl from Sharn" jus' like he did fer my cousin that day way back when?" he oozed mirthfully.

He looked over his shoulder at the couple talking too loud in the background, a shadow of concern flashing over his face and then just as gone as stars at sunrise.

"Though, there might be other things we could do fer each other worth more'n the color f'yer unders."

He walked over to Watchwife Morinda and dazzled her with his most disarming smile, putting his arm over his shoulder in the confident manner of a man who's known her all his life.

"I think the missus ir'Indari over", he nods with a brilliant, ego-full smile," there needs some learnin' past her dusty books n'pen-finger. How 'bout we put everything in its case and see if'n we can't round up Miss Jina and her brother?"


----------



## drothgery (May 17, 2006)

She hadn't entirely believed Nelson would get that map. In a lot of ways, she had hoped he wouldn't. There were some people she really didn't want to owe things to, and the young Luttin scion was pretty high on the list. Not quite as high as that idiot that called herself a priestess of the Flame here in Seawell and seemed to think a temple archivist should be her errand girl, but pretty high. 



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> " Those th'maps y'wanted, precious?" said the blue-eyed man, draped over the back of the unused chair. "I mean, there's more n'where that came from I reckon. Lots. Some of 'em covered with runes n' a few odds n' ends that Emus prolly snuck out that night when he was gettin' th'lizards drunk. Even more jealous of 'em than his wife though, if'n you know what I mean." he eyed the two young scholars wryly.




All right. She was wrong. Any amount of disrespect from Mistress Tharavar wasn't close to putting up with this fellow. And slapping him down hard would only encourage him. But she did need that map, unless she wanted to go home to Thrane without finding what her father had sent her here to look for.

"I think that this will be sufficient for now, thank you." Khalia said. "Besides, I think Master Jaranada was looking for you. Something about his daughter. I don't know what Maryanne sees in you, myself."

And Amos Jaranada was well over six feet tall, usually carried around the axe he split lumber with, was fiercely protective of his daughter, and didn't want Maryanne spending any time at with Nelson or any other Luttin. Which of course had only encourged the girl.

"Any guesses on when the twins will be back?" Khalia asked. "If they're interested, I'll want them to tag along when I go out tommorow, at least if they don't mind moving rocks."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 17, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> "The battlefield's a right mess, but there is a _possibility_ we might be able to find some tracks. See if we can find the dragonshards at the root, so to speak." A wry grin appears on the hexer's face; it makes him look almost predatory. "Of course, we might need a little better supplies."




Dhelleck looks at the bounty hunter and smirks.  "Tell you what... you bring me ANOTHER one of these 'shards, and we'll talk.  Remember, anything you gather on a House job is property of the House... so this one's ours regardless.  But if you find another, I'll throw you a bone.  Don't say I never did anything for ya."  He laughs once, and Ari and Tariss look at each other.

"Tell you what... head over to the Outpost and see if Silversun and his boys have also found any 'shards on the lizards they killed.  If so, it means access to a new vein, and the House'll buy any of them offa them as we can."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 17, 2006)

Nelson Luttin said:
			
		

> "I think the missus ir'Indari over", he nods with a brilliant, ego-full smile," there needs some learnin' past her dusty books n'pen-finger. How 'bout we put everything in its case and see if'n we can't round up Miss Jina and her brother?"





			
				Khalia ir'Indari said:
			
		

> "Any guesses on when the twins will be back? If they're interested, I'll want them to tag along when I go out tommorow, at least if they don't mind moving rocks."




The Green Lilac's proprietress, Morinda Silversun, looked down at the young woman with a smile.  Khalia was a woman of station, and was a wonderful boarder... always paying her monthly fee right on time.  And surprisingly, the changelinge Zan was also the same way.  Although living in his own room above the library, he took several meals throughout the week here at the Lilac, and he was always quite gracias with a complemt and a tip.

The same could not be said for the Luttin boy... one of a half-dozen Luttin boys who have tried to get somewhere with her daughter in the past, as well as sneak out on various bills and not paying.  Despite her anger towards this one in particular, she still allows him to enter the tavern... she just refuses to sell him anything without silvers up front.

"Oh, you know Jango and Jina... they could be anywhere right now.  If I know Jina, I'd guess she's probably down dockside practicing her forms with Master Dyne.  With her father so busy because of the lizardfolk attacks, she's taken to practicing her bladework with anyone willing to teach her."  Morinda walks over to the window and looks out into town.  "I do worry about them sometimes though.  Always getting underfoot.  I WOULD feel better if I knew where they were right now."  She turns back to the three with a look of concern on her face.


----------



## stonegod (May 17, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "Tell you what... head over to the Outpost and see if Silversun and his boys have also found any 'shards on the lizards they killed.  If so, it means access to a new vein, and the House'll buy any of them offa them as we can."




Ari inclines his head and taps Taviss on the shoulder as a to signal leave. In the ranger's ear, Ari whispers, "Didn't think that would work. Let's see where else we can be of some use." With that, he leaves the chapterhouse.

Seawell does not seem as bustling as it did a month ago; folks are penned up in their homes, trying to keep safe. That does not stop all of them, however. Ari notices at least two women he suspects to be Luttins looking at him with something in their eyes. The hexer quickens his pace.

"Silversun is usually on the up-and-up, but with these scaleys in his hide, I'm not sure how helpful he'll be. Of course, they seem to conscripting anyone who can hold a blade, so if they think Tharashk's interests are involved, they might see a way to fund those extra swords."


----------



## Ringmereth (May 18, 2006)

Taviss rubs his beard and spits on the street as he follows Ari out of the Finder's Guild. "[red]You shouldn't work for that damn paper-pusher. We hunt well, we should get some payoff.[/red]" He tugs a rag out of his worn and stained backpack and rubs a spot of blood off his dagger, holding it up to the sunlight to check for wear, rust, and grime before sliding it back into a scabbard on his belt. 

The ranger looks his body over as he trots behind Ari, spitting in his hands and rubbing out spots of blood on his armor. He looks around the street, noticing the odd stares from the passerby. He brushes a strand of hair out of his face and keeps walking. "[red]How much coulda we got for that 'shard?[/red]"


----------



## stonegod (May 18, 2006)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> "How much coulda we got for that 'shard?"



Ari smiles. "The size we found? Oh, enough to get us a bath and new armor for sure!" Ari slaps Taviss on the back in jest. "Tharashk'd know it be us selling, and they are the only buyers in town. Houses have the monopoly. Better to be doing business with them than no business at all." 

They were passing the Magistrate's office now, probably the most pretentious in town. Nothing like the most common of buildings in Fairhaven, but it did have its pride. Ari saw the Magistrate coming out, and inclined his head respectfully. _No need upsetting the locals._ The hexer did not pay attention to whether the Magistrate even noticed.


----------



## James Heard (May 18, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "Oh, you know Jango and Jina... they could be anywhere right now.  If I know Jina, I'd guess she's probably down dockside practicing her forms with Master Dyne.  With her father so busy because of the lizardfolk attacks, she's taken to practicing her bladework with anyone willing to teach her."  Morinda walks over to the window and looks out into town.  "I do worry about them sometimes though.  Always getting underfoot.  I WOULD feel better if I knew where they were right now."  She turns back to the three with a look of concern on her face.



"I know what you mean," Nelson nodded earnestly. " I've always longed for her t'teach me anything she'd like." It was almost hard to stay mad at him even through his obvious rudeness, sometimes he seemed so guileless that you forgot that he was a Luttin. He cocked his head, as if considering.

"F'course," he paused," Jina isn't the _only _pretty girl in th'family. " He said, pursing his lips as if considering," If Master Silversun ever starts t'treating y'badly..." He puffed out his chest outrageously, clenching his fist over his heart as if in pledge, and winked as several people in the bar winced at his bravado. He stroked his chin.

"They say that the sweetest of fragrances take the longest to bloom. Fear not! I shall seek out your proud defenders of home and tavern and beg them to return to you! And perhaps you shall find it also in your heart to make some of your famous chowder, known across every sea and in every sailor's heart as the finest in all Khorvaire? Oh m'lady, your stew is the only thing that could distract me from the beauty of Silversun women. Alas!" He draped an arm across his forehead histrionically, spoiling the look by peeking with one large blue eye and backing away trying to hold back his laughter.

"Come friend librarian! Come mighty priestess! Let's go make sure everyone's alright," he orates to Zan and Khalia.

He adds conspiratorially, "Mistress Silversun makes th'BEST chowder when she's ina pickle proper t'beat her biscuits senseless. *We shall eat like kings tonight!*" he giggled rabidly.

Really, it was hard to stay mad at him...And yet somehow everyone managed.


----------



## Bront (May 18, 2006)

James Heard said:
			
		

> "'Course it'll *cost *you, if'n you know what I mean. the wink that he made would have distressed the dead. "Maybe Zan can play "pretty girl from Sharn" jus' like he did fer my cousin that day way back when?" he oozed mirthfully.



"That was you if I remember right, and it certaintly wasn't pretty," Zan says. "Not that it seemed to matter to your cousin," Zan says with a wince.

Zan continues to pour over the maps, almost oblivious to all else that is going on around him.


			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> "Come friend librarian! Come mighty priestess! Let's go make sure everyone's alright," he orates to Zan and Khalia.
> 
> He adds conspiratorially, "Mistress Silversun makes th'BEST chowder when she's ina pickle proper t'beat her biscuits senseless. *We shall eat like kings tonight!*" he giggled rabidly.




"They'll be back when they're back Nelson, I don't see why we need to go looking for them," Zan says, not taking his eyes off the maps.  "Interesting, certaintly a unique design.  I'd love to cross reference it with a few texts in the library tonight if I may, maybe I can finaly put a period on it.  I might even be willing to journy allong, if you'd have me that is Miss ir’Indari."


----------



## Greatfrito (May 18, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> The militia outpost in the South Wall section of town is buzzing with activity.  Various Watchmen move back and forth, some coming in from the field, others preparing to go out once again.  It’s been a rough few weeks.
> 
> ...
> 
> On the other side of the room, Barr paces back and forth in a panick.  “Look, Amy… we NEED you!  The Watchmen have already lost Peters, Annde, Stills, Kord.  Watchmaster Silversun says to induct any able-bodied men in as quickly as possible, because at least that way they’ll all be under the government’s protection.  Think about what this could mean to Menna!  If you join up officially, she could at least petition for some benefits on the chance that you didn’t come back.  I know that we aren’t really your style, but think of your woman and her son.”




Amycoth shakes his head a little, one hand at his belt, the other pawing anxiously at his beard.

He sighs.

"Aye, Simon, I know.  I understand th' stress the guard is under, but really, I'm trying to work on settling down and going deck-t'-deck with the scalies just doesn't sound... well... I'm just not sure Menna'll take it well."

_Still,_ he thinks, _I'm not gonna do any good around here, and Menna and the boy can more than fend for themselves.  It'd be good to feel the ol' blood pumping too, against something larger than m'self.  Damn it all..._

"Y'know what, no.  Ferget what I said.  I'll take the damnded job if you need me.  You're gonna owe me a round o'drinks if we get through this though, or at least one of those nice meat-pies yer wife makes."

With that Amy stands to shake his friends hand.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry (May 18, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Dhelleck d’Tharashk sits at his small desk inside the Finder’s Guild guildhouse on the northern side of town.  A fist-sized Eberron dragonshard sits upon the desk, it’s inner glow illuminating the paperwork he’s scribbling on.  Standing on the other side of the desk stands Ari Osten and Tarviss Jarga, both looking hot, sweaty, and quite dirty.  Small stains of blood can be seen on their tabards, and if you were to take  careful look at their weapons, you’d see that they are stained as well.
> 
> Both men have just returned from another skirmish with the Scaled Might Tribe of lizardfolk, who for the past three weeks really been making more of a nuisance of themselves outside of town than usual.  The Scaled Might had always been a problem, but this was getting ridiculous… three straight weeks of attacks.  Granted this has pleased Dhelleck because it’s brought in extra gold to the Finder’s Guild coffers for every bounty hunter that Magistrate ir’Fischer has hired to help, but it’s becoming quite a concern for all townsfolk involved.
> 
> Dhelleck d‘Tharashk looks at both men.  "So it’s getting worse, eh?  Not surprising.  Been getting reports from the Watchmen that the marshland to the south has been teeming with the blighters.  Been good for business, though" he smirks to himself.  "By the way, good job on finding this" he nods to the dragonshard on the desk.  "Haven’t had much of a chance to get more of these things since the attacks started.  I’ve got Dubbin out there on the northside hill scrounging for them, but he’s just one man.  You said you found this actually ON one of the lizards?"





	Garrick nods to Citen absently, his attention taken up by the conversation taking place outside of his cell.

	“To Khyber with House d’Tharashk, “ Garrick hissed.  “They don’t like the fact that I beat them to the dragonshards, and now I’m rotting in this cell, no disrespect intended to you Citen.  Say, do you have any idea what they’re talking about out there?  What’s happened to Peters, Annde, Still and Cord?  And what does it have to do with Amy?”


----------



## drothgery (May 18, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Interesting, certaintly a unique design.  I'd love to cross reference it with a few texts in the library tonight if I may, maybe I can finaly put a period on it.  I might even be willing to journy allong, if you'd have me that is Miss ir’Indari."




"If you'd like." Khalia said. "I can always use someone else along that can read Old Draconic."


----------



## Kralin Thornberry (May 18, 2006)

Greatfrito said:
			
		

> Amycoth shakes his head a little, one hand at his belt, the other pawing anxiously at his beard.
> 
> He sighs.
> 
> ...




     Garrick, not waiting for the guard's reply decides to take his destiny in his own hands, something he was used to doing in his line of work.

"Amy!  Amy!  Get me out of here!  You know you need me!"


----------



## Bront (May 18, 2006)

drothgery said:
			
		

> "If you'd like." Khalia said. "I can always use someone else along that can read Old Draconic."



"Well, as fun as the library is, there's only so much books will teach you," Zan says.  "Besides, _An Unabridged History of Q'Berra_ gets rather predictable on the 5th read."

Zan wasn't quite sure what came over him to even ask, and he'd realy only on his fourth reading of _An Unabridged History of Q'Berra_, but he'd managed to sieze the moment, and somehow not sounded like, well, like Nelson over there.  Now he had something to plan for, and maybe even a chance to practice with a few of his spells.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 18, 2006)

Ari Osten said:
			
		

> Ari saw the Magistrate coming out, and inclined his head respectfully. _'No need upsetting the locals.'_ he thinks.  The hexer did not pay attention to whether the Magistrate even noticed.



As Tariss and Ari walk on past the house, Tariss notices [Spot TN 10 / (7+5=12) *success*] that Magistrate ir'Fischer is not dressed for any formal event and is instead hurrying out and off down another street to something that he guesses is pressing.

The two men walk through town for about seven or eight minutes and as they approach the South Wall district, they notice Watchmaster Silversun crossing down from them towards the Militia Outpost to the right.

**********



			
				Nelson Luttin said:
			
		

> "They say that the sweetest of fragrances take the longest to bloom. Fear not! I shall seek out your proud defenders of home and tavern and beg them to return to you! And perhaps you shall find it also in your heart to make some of your famous chowder, known across every sea and in every sailor's heart as the finest in all Khorvaire? Oh m'lady, your stew is the only thing that could distract me from the beauty of Silversun women. Alas!"



Just like Nelson thought, Morinda is unable to supress a smile at his antics [Diplomacy TN 10 / (12+7=19) *success*] and she swats at him gently with her hand.

"Oh you!  Now stop that!  I'm old enough to be your mothe-- er, grandmo--... well now, I don't even know how many generations back an old elf like myself would be."  She looks from Nelson to the other two and her look of concern returns.  "But if you could go out and find the twins, I'd be very appreciative.  And maybe... just MAYBE... you'll get some chowder."

**********



			
				Amy said:
			
		

> "Y'know what, no. Ferget what I said. I'll take the damnded job if you need me. You're gonna owe me a round o'drinks if we get through this though, or at least one of those nice meat-pies yer wife makes."



Watchmen Barr's eyes light up when he hears Amy's response.  "Really?  Terrific!  I knew I could count on you. my friend!"  His smile is wide as he looks around the outpost, and he sees out the door the Watchmaster walking towards the building.  "Wonderful!  Silversun is coming.  I'll be able to tell him the good news!  We're going to need you today, I think."

Suddenly, both Dyne and Barr hear the prisoner's voice shout out from the back of the room.


			
				Garrick said:
			
		

> "Amy! Amy! Get me out of here! You know you need me!"


----------



## James Heard (May 18, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "Oh you!  Now stop that!  I'm old enough to be your mothe-- er, grandmo--... well now, I don't even know how many generations back an old elf like myself would be."  She looks from Nelson to the other two and her look of concern returns.  "But if you could go out and find the twins, I'd be very appreciative.  And maybe... just MAYBE... you'll get some chowder."



With a flourish, Nelson bowed deeply and fain kissed the elder elfwife's hand.

"M'lady, we'd surely have t'combine the art of my ancestry to ever approach th'equal of your beauty." he said, and then spoiled it by grinning.



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> "If you'd like." Khalia said. "I can always use someone else along that can read Old Draconic."






			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, as fun as the library is, there's only so much books will teach you," Zan says.  "Besides, _An Unabridged History of Q'Berra_ gets rather predictable on the 5th read."



Nelson snorted.

"Hello? We're in Seawell? Half th'world reads lizard, and Old Draconic is just  a'half a monosyllable dif'rence anyways." He was pouting because no one would come with him to greet the elven girl and her brother. "And Milson is a blowhard that doesn't know what he's talking about in th'Histories. The man's obviously never crawled out of his mother's egg, ever, and he's always mixing the Yellowclaws with the Redfoots. As IF." Nelson rolled his eyes, as everyone in the tavern looked at him as if he'd grown a third head.

He stopped. There was muttering around the tavern since, as everyone knew, the most dangerous Luttins were cunning ones.

"What? Don't hate me because I'm smart AND beautiful." He flipped his golden hair indignantly and then wheeled back to the so-called "noble" woman.

"Now, can we fold up th'maps and earn some chowder, please? Maps keep, but trust me - Mistress Silversun's fish chowder's better th'first day. In any case, it's the *right* thing t'do as everyone is _continually_ reminding me. How m'I supposed to become th'paladin of deeds y'all all seem to want from me without good rolemodels? " He paused, as if to consider.

"You know, forget about it. It's obvious that you two are more in love with books than people." He spat at the floor. "And I thought nobility was supposed to be, y'know, _noble_."


----------



## stonegod (May 18, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> The two men walk through town for about seven or eight minutes and as they approach the South Wall district, they notice Watchmaster Silversun crossing down from them towards the Militia Outpost to the right.




Ari quickens his step when he sees the elven watchman. "Silversun! Ho!" When he notices Silversun turn, the hexer quickly jogs up to him. Ari cannot quite make out the look on his face. Annoyance? Relief? Elves were still a bit of a mystery to him.

"Silversun, I've been asked by Chapterhouse Master d'Tharashk regarding the presence of any dragonshards amongst the raiders. They have an interest in procuring any you have." At this, Ari rubs his fingers together, the universal sign of coin.

While the watchman thinks over Ari's words, the hexer looks around the Outpost. _Definitely not as well manned as the last time I was through. Can't let those scaly bastards through._ Gesturing to himself and Taviss, Ari offers their services. "Also looks like you could benefit from a few strong arms." The next is with a slight bow, "As usual, our services are yours to command."


----------



## Bront (May 19, 2006)

Zan continues to examine the maps, ignoring most of Nelson's ranting. '_Must have hit a bad memory with that dress comment,_' he thinks to himself with a slight chuckle.

Once he's done, he turns to Mrs. Silversun and says "If you insist ma'am, I'll go look for the twins.  I'm sure they're fine though."

Zan rises, using his quarterstaff that'd been leaning against a chair near him to pull himself up, before he offers his hand to Khalia, "Shall we?"


----------



## drothgery (May 19, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Zan rises, using his quarterstaff that'd been leaning against a chair near him to pull himself up, before he offers his hand to Khalia, "Shall we?"




Khalia takes his hand and rises. "If we intend to go looking for trouble -- and seeking out the twins in Nelson's company is surely that -- then I really should change. This..." she said, smoothing a dress that none but a noblewoman would be wearing in village inn, "... is well enough here in town, but father's letter of credit is running late, and I don't want to have to hire a laundress more often than I need to until it arrives. Wait for me."

And then she disappeared into her room, re-emerging little over two minutes later (anyone with any experience with noblewomen at all would have been shocked at how quickly she changed) in a suit of obviously custom-made leather armor, and with a crossbow that somehow did not look out of place in her hand.


----------



## Greatfrito (May 19, 2006)

Previous Post:
[sblock]


			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Watchmen Barr's eyes light up when he hears Amy's response.  "Really?  Terrific!  I knew I could count on you, my friend!"  His smile is wide as he looks around the outpost, and he sees out the door the Watchmaster walking towards the building.  "Wonderful!  Silversun is coming.  I'll be able to tell him the good news!  We're going to need you today, I think."



[/sblock]



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Suddenly, both Dyne and Barr hear the prisoner's voice shout out from the back of the room...




Amy turns toward the cell and the young man within.  He stares for a moment, listening to Garrick's cries, and then begins to chuckle.

"Oh, lad, you just can't keep yourself away from trouble, can you?"

He turns to Simon, 

"Why's he in 'ere?  I thought th' guard was givin' up on him - lettin' him go run with the scalies all he could dream?"

Before Barr can respond, Amy turns back to the cell, smiling.  He shakes his head.

"So what was't this time, eh?  Runnin' wild in the wilderness s'much that they have to lock you up?  I'd say that's th' worst case a' wanderlust I ever did see.  Mayhaps its safer fer you to stay 'ere then?  Don't want y'out if you can't control yourself and stay safe lad."


----------



## Bront (May 19, 2006)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Khalia takes his hand and rises. "If we intend to go looking for trouble -- and seeking out the twins in Nelson's company is surely that -- then I really should change. This..." she said, smoothing a dress that none but a noblewoman would be wearing in village inn, "... is well enough here in town, but father's letter of credit is running late, and I don't want to have to hire a laundress more often than I need to until it arrives. Wait for me."
> 
> And then she disappeared into her room, re-emerging little two minutes later (anyone with any experience with noblewomen at all would have been shocked at how quickly she changed) in a suit of obviously custom-made leather armor, and with a crossbow that somehow did not look out of place in her hand.



"Then let us be off," Zan says.  "Would be nice to find them before the sun sets.  As they say, _Krish m'ric tarr russ garr kush ki'tar_*."

*Draconic for "The sun only warms the scales for so long."


----------



## James Heard (May 19, 2006)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Khalia takes his hand and rises. "If we intend to go looking for trouble -- and seeking out the twins in Nelson's company is surely that -- then I really should change. This..." she said, smoothing a dress that none but a noblewoman would be wearing in village inn, "... is well enough here in town, but father's letter of credit is running late, and I don't want to have to hire a laundress more often than I need to until it arrives. Wait for me."



Nelson rolls his eyes. _This one will have a litter or three before we can ship her back to where she belongs._

"M'lady might want t'check her intimates for egg sacks as well. There's more'n a few critters that like nothing more than t'breed themselves in the nice warm spots of a pretty girl. Not much left after that but t'give them th'bottle and slit their throats as a'mercy then, which would be unfortunate for yer laundress. Bloat up bigger'n to fit inside a coffin they do, so you have to burn 'em." he called out after her as she left to change, shaking his head in disgust at the woman's insanity.

"Zan, you've certainly found yourself a fine one this time. Be careful about your airs, because it's likely that you're just another page in a book to that one." he said pointedly.

"I'm going to go on t'find the twins and see what's keeping them. You heel here with your Master, but I have no time for people who worry about their linen more than they do people..."

"Or at least some people." he amended, and looked toward the room, shaking his head. Nelson then unceremoniously leaves the inn without looking back.


----------



## Bront (May 19, 2006)

James Heard said:
			
		

> "Zan, you've certainly found yourself a fine one this time. Be careful about your airs, because it's likely that you're just another page in a book to that one." he said pointedly.
> 
> "I'm going to go on t'find the twins and see what's keeping them. You heel here with your Master, but I have no time for people who worry about their linen more than they do people..."



Zan looks slightly puzzled at Nelson, "Is there something you're infering Nelson?  I would expect nothing less from Khalia, as she's just here doing research.  When she's done, she'll move on, as I'd have expected her too."

Zan never was too good at reading much into people, let alone being short sighted about relationship beyond a friendship or aquaintence.  Still, Nelson seemed to have a point about his jabs, if Zan could only understand what.

"Besides, I'd think just a moment of your time is well worth the chowder you'd find once it's over.  But, if you insist, go about looking on your own.  I'm sure you can handle anything that might be delaying the twins by yourself."

Zan's logic was always fairly blunt, sometimes sounding insulting, though he never looked at it as such.  It certaintly took some getting used to.  Tact was never a strong point for him.


----------



## drothgery (May 19, 2006)

_Flame forgive me, I almost hope I'll have an opportunity to show that boy that a temple archivist is not merely a rich girl who reads old books and digs through even older ruins. This..._ she thought, as she laid out her weapons, armor, and spell components. _... is *not* for show. That I have no intention of ruining a beautiful dress is completely beside the point._


----------



## Ringmereth (May 19, 2006)

Taviss nods at Ari's offer, meanwhile wondering what the Magistrate might have been hurrying towards. He only half-listens to the hexblade's persuasive manners, but shares a look with him as they eye the under-manned post. _Could be good for th' House to be recruitin' left and right, lizards rising as they are. But they don't care for Seawall, they care about them dragonshards._


----------



## Kralin Thornberry (May 19, 2006)

Greatfrito said:
			
		

> Amy turns toward the cell and the young man within.  He stares for a moment, listening to Garrick's cries, and then begins to chuckle.
> 
> "Oh, lad, you just can't keep yourself away from trouble, can you?"
> 
> ...




     Garrick grins through his cell bars.

"What did I do?  What did *I* do?  I beat House d’Tharashk to a vein of dragonshards, that's what I did.  They don't like the fact that a young, strapping upstart such as myself outfoxed, outwitted and out-explored them, that's what I did.  Now, can you get me out of this pen?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 19, 2006)

Ari Osten said:
			
		

> "Silversun, I've been asked by Chapterhouse Master d'Tharashk regarding the presence of any dragonshards amongst the raiders. They have an interest in procuring any you have."  "Also looks like you could benefit from a few strong arms.  As usual, our services are yours to command."



Having not expected to be hailed while walking the streets, Watchmaster Silversun is silent for a few seconds while he tries to process what the monster hunter said.

"Humh?  Uh... oh right.  Sorry."

He flashes a quick smile and a nod to Taviss as well.

"That's good of you to say.  Come, let's talk further."   He turns and walks towards the outpost, expecting Ari and Taviss to following along behind.  "'Shards, you say?  No... can't say the men have reported any.  But then again, they aren't looting the bodies that drop either.  No, the only dragonshard talk is from that Yandson kid we've still got locked up.  For the entire month he's been going on about the shards he's found."

As the group reaches the outpost, the voices of Amy, Garrick, Symon and Citen can be heard arguing from within.



			
				Garrick Yandson said:
			
		

> "Now, can you get me out of this pen?"



"You'll stay in there until we're given the word to let you go." Watchman Barr is heard shouting to Garrick.  "But we know the Magistrate is going to be speaking to the Guildmaster today, so why wait?  Can't we just let him out, boss?" Watchman Citen Boggs says.

"By the gods!  Not again!"  Silversun turns and walks into the outpost.

**********

Nelson takes off out of the Green Lilac and begins walking down the wide street.  About three minutes later, both Khalia and Zan leave the inn as well.  They look on ahead down the road and see that while Nelson seemed to be in a hurry to go looking for the twins... he hasn't actually gotten very far.  Every couple of yards he stops to speak to the various people walking to and fro... extended family, attractive young girls, Skunn Bilgebottom the gnomish tinker.

They begin walking towards the lad, both of them shaking their heads... when suddenly all three hear a voice cry out from a cross street off to the left.  As then turn, they see it is little Rarril Thom, the young shifter boy... rushing towards them at high peed.  "Watchmaster Silversun!  Watchmaster Silversun!  Watchmaster where are you?!?"

Before they can say anything, he rushes through the gap between Nelson and the other two and continues sprinting towards the South Wall district, still calling out for Watchmaster Silversun.


----------



## Greatfrito (May 19, 2006)

Kralin Thornberry said:
			
		

> Garrick grins through his cell bars.
> 
> "What did I do?  What did *I* do?  I beat House d’Tharashk to a vein of dragonshards, that's what I did.  They don't like the fact that a young, strapping upstart such as myself outfoxed, outwitted and out-explored them, that's what I did.  Now, can you get me out of this pen?"




Amy shakes his head, and turns to the nearby guards.

"Can't you folks let'im out?  He could give us a hand, at th' least.  I'm sure Tharashk won't get on you about it too hard... s'long as he keeps his mouth _civil_ about it."


----------



## drothgery (May 19, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> They begin walking towards the lad, both of them shaking their heads... when suddenly all three hear a voice cry out from a cross street off to the left.  As then turn, they see it is little Rarril Thom, the young shifter boy... rushing towards them at high peed.  "Watchmaster Silversun!  Watchmaster Silversun!  Watchmaster where are you?!?"
> 
> Before they can say anything, he rushes through the gap between Nelson and the other two and continues sprinting towards the South Wall district, still calling out for Watchmaster Silversun.




Khalia picked up her pace, not quite willing to break into run without any imminent sign of danger. But they were heading to the South Wall district anyway, if the twins' mother was correct, and there was no telling what had sent the boy running for the watch captain.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry (May 19, 2006)

Greatfrito said:
			
		

> Amy shakes his head, and turns to the nearby guards.
> 
> "Can't you folks let'im out?  He could give us a hand, at th' least.  I'm sure Tharashk won't get on you about it too hard... s'long as he keeps his mouth _civil_ about it."





" Well, if I *must*, "Garrick says with a laugh, rolling his eyes in mock exasperation.


----------



## stonegod (May 19, 2006)

Silversun said:
			
		

> "'Shards, you say?  No... can't say the men have reported any.  But then again, they aren't looting the bodies that drop either.  No, the only dragonshard talk is from that Yandson kid we've still got locked up.  For the entire month he's been going on about the shards he's found."



Ari follows Silversun initially, listening for news of dragonshards. _Didn't loot them, then? How best to understand your enemy---and ensure they do not profit in defeat?_. When the elf has his outburst regarding the Yandson, Ari shakes his head, but does not immediately follow Silversun in. He stops Taviss from entering as well.

"You heard the man: they haven't been checking the bodies. Could be 'shards and other clues to what is stirring up the beasts. Make sure to _thoroughly_ check any scalies we find." Ari looks at Taviss intently for a moment, making sure he gets his meaning, then enters the outpost.



			
				Amy said:
			
		

> "Can't you folks let'im out?  He could give us a hand, at th' least.  I'm sure Tharashk won't get on you about it too hard... s'long as he keeps his mouth _civil_ about it."




Ari finds Amy looking a bit worked over regarding the young Yandson. There are mess of guards about, most of which he has at least a passing familiarity. "Oh, Amy, I wouldn't recommend it. The Magistrate knows where the money flows in this town; letting the young man out before Tharashk's say so would only lead to trouble."


----------



## Ringmereth (May 20, 2006)

Taviss gives a single nod to Ari. _Why wouldn't I check a dead lizard, you fool?_ he wonders, narrowing his eyes at his fellow hunter. _They didn't have a right to what they had when they fight me. Why would they get one after I kill them?_

Disgust washes over his face as Ari rebuts Amycoth. Some men deserve to rot behind bars, but Taviss' respect for those who imprison innocents because of the word of a rich man is low indeed.


----------



## Bront (May 20, 2006)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Khalia picked up her pace, not quite willing to break into run without any imminent sign of danger. But they were heading to the South Wall district anyway, if the twins' mother was correct, and there was no telling what had sent the boy running for the watch captain.



Zan picks up his pace as well.  Dispite often using the staff to assist his movement, he has always been able to move fairly quickly.  Still, he seems to prefer it that way.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 22, 2006)

Khalia and Zan look at each other as they watch the young shifter weave and bob through the crowd heading to the south Wall District.  Without saying a word, the two start hoofing it after the shifter, in hopes of catching up or at least finding out where the shifter is going.  Within a few moments of following the trail, they both hear [Listen TN 15 / Khalia 14+2=16 *success*; Zan 19-1=18 *success*] one of the townsfolk yell to the shifter that he thought Watchmaster Silversun was returning to the South Wall outpost, and with a nod of thanks, Rarril doubles his speed.  The two continue on down the street after young Thom.

**********

Watchmaster Silversun enters the outpost as the voices reach a crescendo.  Watchman Boggs is arguing with Watchman Barr, Garrick is laughing and teasing the other Watchmen in the stalls, Amycothe is trying to get someone's attention, and shortly after Ari and Taviss enter and Ari gives Amy his two cents on the matter.

Finally deciding he's had enough of the hubbub, Silversun shouts above the din.  "ALL RIGHT!  THAT'S ENOUGH!  AT EASE!!!"  A command by their superior officer is enough to at least silence the other Watchmen, and soon the others stop their talking as well.

"Look here, people... we've got no time for any of this!  Yandson stays there until I hear from the Magistrate or he decides to tell us where he found his stash of 'shards.  Osten... Jarga... if you can convince him to give it up, you can take that info back to the Finder's Guild and I'm sure it'll make d'Tharashk's decision much easier."  He then turns to Amycothe and nods.  "And you've decided to help us out I hear.  Good.  We need guys like you.  Ones that are more concerned with helping the town than helping themselves to a little profit", he says, throwing a quick look to Ari and Taviss.  "If you can take a shift at sundown at the southwestern guardwall out by Markin's Marsh, that would be excellent.  I'd think--"

Suddenly a voice rings out from outside the outpost and comes closer.  "Watchmaster Silversun!  Watchmaster!  It's Jina!  Sir!  Sir!"

**********

Nelson never notices that Khalia and Zan not only began following him down the street, but also then took off after Narril Thom as he ran past.  He was too busy speaking soft words to Annabeth Steed, the horsemaster's daughter.  She laughed at every little thing he said, and the Luttin lad knew where his next night's fun was definitely going to be.

He leaned in to whisper in her ear, when suddenly the crowd began moving back up the street.  Nelson took notice just enough to hear a young woman's anguished cries, and various voices saying things like "It's that Silversun girl!" or "Jina's hurt!" and "Where's her brother?"  This is enough to really catch Luttin's attention, and as he turns he sees one of the Watchmen carrying Jina Silversun in his arms, and hurrying through the street.  He is easily able to spot [Spot TN 10 / 17+2=19 *success*] the large bloodstains on her torso and swordarm, and her cries of pain confirm the severity of the injury.

[sblock=Rayex only: ]Rayex, you are now free to begin posting.  Jina and Jango were both out to the southeast exploring outside of town when you got hit from behind and knocked out.  Waking up some time later you saw that your brother was gone.  When you went looking for him, you got attacked by a pair of lizardfolk.  You were able to drive them both off, but you were hurt severely in the process.  Luckily you were able to make it back to town where you were picked up by the Watchman who is carrying you into town now. [/sblock]

**********

OOC:  For everybody... you've probably noticed that I make a number of internal skill checks for all characters, which then give you more information.  On any checks I make that your character fails, I don't bother writing them out because you obviously shouldn't know that you missed anything since you didn't notice it.

However, if at any point you'd like to make any active skill checks (like Gather Information, Sense Motive, Knowledge checks, any class abilities) just write out what you are doing and then put in brackets what you'd like me to roll a check for.  I'll then do that and post the results in my next post.  As an example:

Watchman Bob begins moving through the crowd and tries to find out everything he can.  [Gather Information check please].


----------



## Rayex (May 22, 2006)

*Jina - Elven Swashbuckler.*

Crying in pain, the young elven woman barely notice the town floating by. Her head hurts, and everything is just a big blurr by now. Crying at her agony, she tries to focus and keep conscious.

_We should've stayed back. If it weren't for me, Jango would've been here now._

Remembering things in bits and pieces, she tries to figure out what happened out there. 

_Stupid of me. To insist on going out._ "Adventuring". _He's gone now. My head aches. We must've been ambushed. Careless. And now he's gone. I was able to drive them away. Where's my blade? He's gone. It was good they ran, I was at my last ounce of strength. I'm in town now? Good, father is here. And mother. He's gone. They'll be mad at me. He's gone. He's... gone... HE'S GONE!_

With a piercing scream, she lets the tears flow freely. She is no longer noticing the staring faces passing by. All she can see is her beloved brothers face, slowly disapearing in the haze of her pain and agony.


----------



## drothgery (May 22, 2006)

OOC: Okay, I'm a bit confused on where everyone is at this point. If Khalia learns Jina is injured, she'll attempt to close with her as quickly as possible, intending to drop a prepared spell in favor of a _Cure Light Wounds_ for the girl. Otherwise, she continues following Thom (and indeed, will double her speed when he does).


----------



## Bront (May 22, 2006)

Zan works his way through the crowd to get towards where the cries were coming from, taking Khalia's hand and leading her through.

OOC: Minor note, Archivists can't spontaniously drop for cure spells, unless I'm missing something in the class.

Edit: Nevermind, you have spontanious healer.


----------



## James Heard (May 22, 2006)

Nelson curses under his breath and patted the pretty thing on her shoulder, dismissing her and straightening his shoulders. Turning his body language immediately in an almost creepy manner, Nelson made his way toward the guardsman.

Though it was Nelson, it was not. Subtlely his body language declared that this wasn't a Luttin at all, but someone to be trusted and confided with. He clapped a firm grip on people's shoulders as he passed, and nodded with a formal glint in his eye at the other guardsmen.

OOC: Diplomacy Check +7 + an Action Point. Defer to me, you suckers.

"Watchman tell me, are we under attack? Where did you find her? Should we round up some of the militia and make to the walls?" 

_There, that ought to make some sense out of thise mess. Ouch, that looks like it hurts. I think I can see her boob._

Nodding authoratively at the Watchman's answer, Nelson clapped a caloused hand upon his shoulder. 

"You did good. Get her to her father and to a healer. We'll do what we can. We all do." he nodded with the steely glint of a fellow killer.

_This is so cool. I wonder if this is what it feels like to be a nobleman? I should totally do this all the time. Why didn't I think of this a long time ago? I totally saw her boob._


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 22, 2006)

OOC:  My apologies drothgery and Bront, I should have been more clear with the description.  The actual time between Rarril Thom rushing past (with you following him) and the Watchman coming through with Jina was great enough that you both would have been out of earshot.  Please assume you both are coming up on the militia outpost right behind Thom as he's calling out for Watchmaster Silversun.  Nelson was the only one still in the area when the Watchman came through with Jina.

**********

Nelson moves up to the Watchman, who is trying to get through the throng of people coming up and following and crowding him.  Jina's howls of pain make the situation even crazier.  However, when Nelson comes up and begins assuming a bit of a commanding presence...


			
				Nelson Luttin said:
			
		

> "Watchman tell me, are we under attack? Where did you find her? Should we round up some of the militia and make to the walls?"



...everyone surprisingly begin to calm down a bit and gives them all space to continue moving.  Not too shabby.  [Diplomacy TN 20 / 13+7+4=24 *success*]


			
				Nelson Luttin said:
			
		

> "You did good. Get her to her father and to a healer. We'll do what we can. We all do."



The Watchman carrying Jina nods his thanks and continues walking, with Nelson right along.  "Thanks friend... name's Rodden.  I'm going to take her to Mistress Juja.  She'll be able to heal the girl."  Nelson immediately recognized the name of the dragonmarked halfling woman who ran the small Healer's Compound in town.  "I sent little Rarril Thom up ahead to get her father and to bring him to Mistress Juja's.  Hopefully he'll meet us there.  Don't worry about hitting the walls, she was outside the city quite a ways from what we gathered, and she says she took care of the two who attacked her.  But her brother's been taken missing, so I'm sure a party'll be going back out there soon."

Both Watchman Rodden and Nelson continue on towards the Healer's Compound.


----------



## James Heard (May 22, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "I sent little Rarril Thom up ahead to get her father and to bring him to Mistress Juja's.  Hopefully he'll meet us there.  Don't worry about hitting the walls, she was outside the city quite a ways from what we gathered, and she says she took care of the two who attacked her. But her brother's been taken missing, so I'm sure a party'll be going back out there soon."
> 
> Both Watchman Rodden and Nelson continue on towards the Healer's Compound.




Nelson nodded affirmatively, still walking in the stiff, uncomfortable cadence of the mayor or Master Silversun. _How the hell do they manage this all the time? My back!_

"How did this happened? Was it the Lizards or something else?"

_Maybe when she sees what a hero I am Jina will let me put a baby in her. That would be so cool. I wonder what I'd look like if I had pointed ears? Probably even better than I look now. Hrm. Maybe it wouldn't be good to have competition from my kid? Hey, did he say something about her brother? 

@#$%!!! If Mistress Silversun is worried about that idiot she won't be making chowder! 

@#$%!!!_

"Once she's healed we'll have to make haste to rescue her twin. I only pray that we find him before it's too late." Nelson said, his brow furrowing in masculine determination.

_Annabeth better really miss me tonight. This hero crap is hard work._


----------



## stonegod (May 22, 2006)

When Silversun begins his tirade, Ari puts up his hands in a concilitory gesture. _Its just business. I protect this town as much as you do, just in my own way. Don't forget that._ He begins to turn to Garrick, hopefully to convince him of the easiest (and most profitable) way to extract himself from that cage, when all hell breaks loose.


			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "Watchmaster Silversun!  Watchmaster!  It's Jina!  Sir!  Sir!"



A steely look comes over Ari immediately; any trace of jest or play are immediately gone as his right hand goes to the hilt of his blade. If Nelson could see him right now, he would know the true face of a killer. When he speaks, it is cold and direct. 
"Be quick about it, boy. What is it with Jina? Where is she, where is her brother, and how do we help? Now."


----------



## Greatfrito (May 23, 2006)

Amy follows the others out of the building, trying to find out what exactly is happening outside.  He gives a slight shrug and shake of the head to Garrick on his way out, displeased with Silversun's response, but respectful of the situation the Watchmaster is in.

Outside he sees the turmoil surrounding the young Jina and is just dumbfounded the the number of people around.  He hangs in the back, trying to stay out of the way, and trying to hear as much about what's going on as possible.

_Whatever 'tis, it can't be good._


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 23, 2006)

Watchmaster Silversun walks outside the outpost just as the young shifter springs up to him.  A number of the other Watchmen follow him out, along with Ari, Amy, and Tarviss.  From up the street, Khalia and Zan both also come into view.  Rarril Thom's commotion has caused a number of folks in the street to turn and watch the proceedings as well.

Breathing extremely heavily, Rarril tries to pass on the information.  "Sir-- huhhh huhhh... sir... it's your daugh-- huhhhhh..."

"It's okay, son.  Calm down.  Breathe.  Now slowly..."

Rarril nods, swallows and continues.  "Your... daughter... Jina, sir.  She's hurt.  She and Jango were outside the city and got attacked.  Watchman Rodden is taking her to Juja's Compound.  No one knows where Jango is.  He's missing... kidnapped maybe.  Jina doesn't know what happened."

If the Watchmaster was at all concerned about his children, he certainly put on a brave face to cover it.  The other Watchmen immediately begin shouting to him to let them go speeding outside of town to go looking for the boy, but the wise elf immediately goes into commander mode and quiets them down.

"All right!  Listen up!  Men... your duty is still to the southwest borders.  This changes nothing!  Seawell's defenses are still our primary concern."  There's a number of attempted protests at this, but he raises his hand and shushes them.  He instead turns to Ari and Taviss.  "Tell d'Tharashk he's got another contract.  I'm hiring you guys personally.  You're hunters... please go find my boy."  He then turns to Amycothe.  "I don't have time to get you up to date on militia duty, but if you're still willing to help out... please go with Osten and Jarga.  Another swordhand will be important I think.  And in fact... Boggs... let Yandson out.  He knows the ruins out there better than anyone... have him go with them in case the trail takes them out that far.  I'll take responsibility for his release with Dhelleck."  Watchman Boggs nods and goes back inside to let Garrick out of his cell.

He then turns to the rest of the crowd and shouts above the din.  "Anyone else available to join this search party?  If yes... follow us to Mistress Juja's!  All right, men!  Let's go!  Back to work!"  And with that... Watchmaster Silversun, Rarril Thom, and everyone who is volunteering to join the search party begin hustling to Mistress Juja's Healer's Compound.


----------



## drothgery (May 23, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "Anyone else available to join this search party?  If yes... follow us to Mistress Juja's!  All right, men!  Let's go!  Back to work!"  And with that... Watchmaster Silversun, Rarril Thom, and everyone who is volunteering to join the search party begin hustling to Mistress Juja's Healer's Compound.




It occured to Khalia that quite possibly no one in town, except Jina, her brother, and Garrick -- who had all had minor scrapes in the ruins removed by her arts -- and Zan, who knew quite well what was in her prayerbook, knew she had healing spells available to her (or any magic at all, for that matter). Still, the healer was more than competent, and if Mistress Juja still had the powers of her mark available today, she could do at least as much as Khalia could... if not, well, Khalia had yet to cast a spell today.

"Please count on my aid in this." Khalia said to Master Silversun, dragging Zan to the front of the group hustling to Mistress Juja's.


----------



## Bront (May 23, 2006)

Zan looks at Khalia, "Well, looks like we'd volunteered before we even knew it.  I think the maps can wait another day or two.  Besides, there's a tale here I'm curious to hear."

Zan never was one to volunteer for heavy work, but he was loyal to his friends and never was one to turn down the chance to learn something or back down from a puzzle, and this certaintly seemed like both.

_'Well, you wanted to get out of the library, so you've no one to blame but yourself.'_ Zan thought to himself. _'At least Ari and Khalia know what they're doing.'_


----------



## Kralin Thornberry (May 23, 2006)

"Ok, alright, I'll talk.  I found the 'shards about 10 miles west-northwest of town!  Now lemme out of here, "Garrick yells.

"I did my part, now you do yours.  I don't have time!"

ooc:  Sorry, no network at work, and, once again, outages on my cable service.  Seems to be running, but slowly.


----------



## Ringmereth (May 24, 2006)

For the first time anyone had seen this day, a brief grin cracks across Taviss' grizzled face. _Great. I don't get fights worth fighting every day._ His hand falls to his dagger, rubbing his thumb and forefinger across the familiar leather handle. "O' course, Watchmaster," he replies. "I'll drop some lizards for yeh an' y' son."

Jarga was getting anxious to leave the town. With trouble afoot outside the city, he felt out of place wasting time within it. _Maybe working wi' Ari can pay right. Get a better hunt than th' everyday route._


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 24, 2006)

Nelson Luttin said:
			
		

> "How did this happened? Was it the Lizards or something else?"



"Lizards to be sure.  She hasn't told us much of anything, yet.  Still in shock, I'd think.  Brother's missing, she's hurt bad.  Hopefully after she's patch up she can tell us a bit more."

Watchman Rodden, Jina, and Nelson continue moving through the streets, until they see a small templish structure whose signage says "Healer's Compound".  They begin walking up towards it, but before they can get to the front door it is flung wide from the inside and a young halfling man steps out.

"Goodness gracious me!  Looks a mess!  Please come in!"

He leads the three into the building, through the main hall, and out the back into the enclosed courtyard.  Here they can see a number of people from town lying on wooden beds or sitting on stone perches while a number of the Compound's employees tend to their wounds.  The halfling leads the Watchman over to an open bench and motions for him to lie her down.  He steps over to the girl, rips open her blouse so he can inspect both her torso and arm wounds, and tsk tsks while he works.

"Arm is not too bad.  Deep cut, but nothing we can't stitch up.  But that stomach will need something more lest it heal improperly."  He looks at the three of them with kindly eyes.  "Wait right here, please.  I'll have Kieran over in a second to start on the arm, while I check to see if Mistress Juja is available."  He pats Jina on the shoulder and smiles brightly.  "Don't worry, young lady... the Mistress will have you good as new in no time, I'm sure!"

He then rushes off into the building, leaving Jina, Nelson, and Watchman Rodden to wait.


----------



## stonegod (May 24, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "Tell d'Tharashk he's got another contract.  I'm hiring you guys personally.  You're hunters... please go find my boy."



Ari makes a quick bow. He is all business now. "We shall succeed, you have my oath on it." He turns to his companion, noting the look in his eye. "Taviss, once we get to the Jorasco's, ask that guard where he found her. I'd like for you to search for tracks. Once were are done with Jina, we can catch up." Noting Khalia and the Zan following, he nods at them as well. "Looks like we'll be working together. I'll need to the two of you to talk to Jina, see if anything she says jogs loose anything in those well-packed head of yours." Turning away, he begins to jog towards Madam Juja's. "Follow as soon as you can. I need to ask the halfling what the wounds tell us before she removes them all!" And with that, he speeds away.

OOC: I know he couldn't do an active Listen check, but if Ari heard Garrick's "confession", let me know so he can file it away for later.


----------



## drothgery (May 24, 2006)

The Archivist arched an eyebrow at Ari's attempt to give her orders, but kept on to the healer's. "If she cures Jina magically -- as I will if Mistress Juja has not by the time we get there; I have some small ability there -- there will be no traces remaining after she does." She said in passing.

_It's *not* the time to argue over proprieties. I know we Thranes have a well-deserved reputation for arrogance -- a charge I am hardly immune to -- but he should know better than that._


----------



## Bront (May 24, 2006)

"Then let us make haste there so Jina suffers as little as possable," Zan says, looking between Khalia and Ari, almost expecting Khalia to blow up and pleasantly suprised when she doesn't. "She's in good hands, but the more we learn from her, the sooner we can make sure her brother is in good hands as well."


----------



## James Heard (May 25, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "Don't worry, young lady... the Mistress will have you good as new in no time, I'm sure!"
> 
> He then rushes off into the building, leaving Jina, Nelson, and Watchman Rodden to wait.




Not having time to collect his thoughts otherwise, and trapped inside the healer's house with the Watchman and wounded elf, Nelson bided his time waiting for the healer to arrive by trying to discern the body language of the Watchman and mopping Jina's brow absent-mindedly.

OOC: Sense Motive (_hunch_) on the Watchman, trying to see if there's something else he could tell me but isn't.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 25, 2006)

As Garrick's shouts for release reverberate through the group outside right as they prepare to leave, Citen Boggs quickly walks up to the cell, pulls out a keyring from his pocket, and opens the door.  Garrick comes bounding out and Boggs nods as the young man takes off after the group.  "Good luck, Garrick.  Get those lizards for me!"


			
				Khalia said:
			
		

> "Please count on my aid in this."





			
				Taviss said:
			
		

> "O' course, Watchmaster, I'll drop some lizards for yeh an' y' son."



Watchmaster Silversun nods to both of them as the group continues it's march to the Compound. "Thank you both.  I don't know what is going to happen here, but your assistance on my behalf will be much appreciated."

**********

As the halfling trundles off, Nelson glances back and looks at Watchman Rodden... who is looking concerned down at Jina on the bed.  After a couple of seconds, Nelson turns back to the girl, nothing of note having caught his attention [Sense Motive TN ?? / 5+6=11 *failure*].

After a few moments, an older halfing woman comes out from inside the building.  Those that turn to her see a face of contentment and wisdom, and she walks slowly but with a purpose towards Jina on the bed.  The hafling man follows closely behind, like a puppy following it's mother.  Mistress Juja arrives at the bed and smiles at the three of them there.  "Good day to you all.  The Sovereign Host look favorably upon each of you."  Nelson easily notices [Spot TN 10 / 13+2=15 *success*] the goodly sized bluish dragonmark on the back of her neck, and as she places her hand upon the wound on Jina's abdomen, it begins to glow with a pale inner light.

Watchman Rodden is fascinated by the whole scene, and Jina herself can feel a warm, inviting energy flow into her body.  The sharp, shooting pains begin to subside, and within a few moments she feels better than she ever has before.

**********

With Ari moving off ahead of the group, Taviss, Amy, Garrick, Khalia and Zan all follow the Watchmaster through several cross streets, and up ahead they each notice the signage for the Compound.  Standing out front are a number of interested passerby, most of which had been following Nelson and the Watchman as they entered the building.  The group parts as the Watchmaster and entourage move to the door, and after a swift and hard knock, the entire group is allowed into the building and taken out the back into the courtyard.

When the elder elf sees his young daughter standing upright and smiling alongside Mistress Juja, Rodden, and that Luttin boy... a look of relief washes over his face.  He calls out her name, and immediately she looks up, sees her father, breaks into tears, and rushes into his arms.


----------



## stonegod (May 25, 2006)

Seeing the elf girl all healed, Ari curses under his breath. _Damn! If only I could have gotten through that crowd sooner._ Wasting no time, he ignores the potentially touching reunion scene to get down to work. While everyone else is distracted, he slides up to Mistress Juja, and makes a slight bow to the healer. "Mistress Juja. I have been charged with finding Jina's brother, and I require your assistance. I would appreciate it if you could tell me anything you noticed about Jina's wounds---type of weapon, unusual markings, approximate time they were received, things of that nature. Please, anything you tell me could be of use."

OOC: Gather Info check from the healer, if necissary. BTW: Did Ari hear Garrick's confession (see earlier post)?


----------



## drothgery (May 26, 2006)

Seeing that the healer had clearly already tended to Jina, Khalia looked around the others who had brought her back. "Was anyone else seriously injured?" She asked.


----------



## Bront (May 26, 2006)

Zan steps back and watches everyone carefully, taking in all that is said.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 26, 2006)

OOC: stonegod... yup, the group heard what Garrick shouted.



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> "Mistress Juja. I have been charged with finding Jina's brother, and I require your assistance. I would appreciate it if you could tell me anything you noticed about Jina's wounds---type of weapon, unusual markings, approximate time they were received, things of that nature. Please, anything you tell me could be of use."



Mistress Juja turns from looking at the reunion of Jina and her father to turn to the somewhat scary looking monster hunter.  She gives him the once over with her eyes, and then smiles gently.  However, before she can respond to his questions, Watchman Rodden chimes in.  "From what we got from her, she and her brother were quite a way out of town to the southwest doing some exploring.  She got knocked on the head from behind, and when she woke up her brother was gone."  He glances over at Jina and shakes his head.  "Girl then tried to search her brother out on her own and got jumped by a pair of lizardfolk.  Knife wounds it seemed to me."  He looks at Mistress Juja for her confirmation, and she nods in agreement.  "As far as how long ago... she was moving pretty fast back to us when we saw her at the western wall, so chances are it's only been maybe an hour since her attack?  As far as how long she was out cold though... that I couldn't tell you."

When Ari looks at Mistress Juja for any other information, she nods once more.  [Gather Info TN 10 / 11+4-15 *success*] "Our Watchman seems to know as much as any of us do.  However, I will say that if the poor girl was indeed attacked by two lizardfolk, she accounted herself very well.  Most of her wounds were superficial, and it was only the stab to her abdomen that could have been deadly had it gone untreated.  She is a very lucky, and apparently very skilled young woman."



			
				Khalia said:
			
		

> "Was anyone else seriously injured?"



The young halfling man looks up at Khalia questioningly.  "We have a number of wounded here, yes... this is the Healer's Compound after all.  Several of our militiamen have been hurt over the past several weeks.  Or are you speaking merely of the situation with our young elf?" 

As Zan looks around the compound [Spot TN 5 / 8-1=7 *success*] he notices a few of the townsfolk with small bandages on arms, hands and the like.  Probably general accidents in the home, as they do not appear to be in any sort of pain and the healers are laughing along with them.  Several people are lying still on the other wooden benches under large blankets as a healer or two maintain vigils over them... probably here for longer-term care.  He does notice the garb of the Watchmen folded up next to one of these beds, so chances are that is one of the men who were out defending the town and was not ultimately successful.


----------



## drothgery (May 26, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> The young halfling man looks up at Khalia questioningly.  "We have a number of wounded here, yes... this is the Healer's Compound after all.  Several of our militiamen have been hurt over the past several weeks.  Or are you speaking merely of the situation with our young elf?"




Duly chastised, Khalia realized another way that she had been paying very little attention to most of the people in the village she's lived in for the last year. That would not do.

She looked around the compound (OOC: Take 10 on Spot to see what Zan saw; in non-combat situations, Khalia takes 10 on skill checks unless otherwise noted -- i.e. trying to succeed at a difficult task, or there's no reason not to take 20 -- or the rules prohibit it).

"I am sorry. Sometimes I think I'm used to being away from home or at the Church archives in Flamekeep, and then something happens that makes me realize that I'm not. It never occured to me that the little healing magic I can manage would be a great aid to you in an emergency. I meant to ask if anyone else was in urgent need of such aid." She said.


----------



## stonegod (May 26, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "As far as how long ago... she was moving pretty fast back to us when we saw her at the western wall, so chances are it's only been maybe an hour since her attack?  As far as how long she was out cold though... that I couldn't tell you."




Ari takes this in a moment, then looks over to Taviss. "Good. Looks like the trail is not too cold---at least to where the original confrontation occured. Her brother's trail.... well, nothing comes without work."



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "She is a very lucky, and apparently very skilled young woman."




Looking at the two elves still embracing, Ari says to no one in particular. "Good, then. If she is up to it, it is probably best if she came along anyway. She might be able to tell us more."

The hunter then turns to Kahlia and the changeling. He notices them looking at the other wounded, but he dismisses the patients immediately---it is Mistress Juja's responsibility, and he trusts her to it. "Lady Kahlia, Zan---if you wish to stay here, make it brief. I would like to get going before the trail gets too cold. And, since you are coming, it would be best to know what your capabilities are. If you can heal, it may be best to reserve that for our venture---I am sure Mistress Juja has everything under control."

Though Ari noticed that the Luttin boy was in the room, it was not something that particularly registered. As far as he knew, the boy was not involved with the mission, and thus superfluous.


----------



## Bront (May 26, 2006)

"If it's been about an hour, she could cover three miles easily in that time," Zan says.  "If she wasn't wounded, she likely could have covered more, but I'd say it's likely only 3 miles.  If we move, we can probably get there in under an hour, but we'd have to run, which could make tracking hard and leave us open for an ambush if there are others there."

"I think I have a few spells prepared that will be of some use Ari, hopefully I can help some other way as well.  I'm as ready as I'll ever be."


----------



## Rayex (May 26, 2006)

*Jina - Elven Swashbuckler*

When Mistress Juja works her magic on her, Jina can feel the pain and agony - atleast the physical part - diminish rapidly. Her sight clears up, and she dries away her tears, if only for a moment. 

Noticing her father in the room, the tears re-appear and she flings herself in his arms, sobbing uncontrollably. Clutching her father tightly, she tries to explain what happens, but soon realise that he knows most of it already.



> Looking at the two elves still embracing, Ari says to no one in particular. "Good, then. If she is up to it, it is probably best if she came along anyway. She might be able to tell us more."




Hearing this, Jina braces herself and turn to him. "I'll come. Is my fault Jango is gone now. I'm getting him back." She looks at her father and smiles halfhearthedly. "Please... don't tell mother, she'll worry."

Drawing a deep breath, she heads for the door. "Come on then. No time to waste."


----------



## drothgery (May 26, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Looking at the two elves still embracing, Ari says to no one in particular. "Good, then. If she is up to it, it is probably best if she came along anyway. She might be able to tell us more."




Khalia was glad Ari had broached that subject, and Jina had agreed right away. She had not wanted to be the one to try and convince Master Silversun to let his daughter walk into danger again. There might be something to the blunt mercenary's ways.



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> "Lady Kahlia, Zan---if you wish to stay here, make it brief. I would like to get going before the trail gets too cold. And, since you are coming, it would be best to know what your capabilities are. If you can heal, it may be best to reserve that for our venture---I am sure Mistress Juja has everything under control."




"If no one urgently needs my aid, I do not intend to stay here any further, now that Jina is awake and able. As for my capabilities -- I am a temple Archivist of the Church of the Silver Flame. As such I have a small repetoire of divine spells, which includes some healing, and, perhaps more importantly, lore of many of the things that threaten Khorvaire -- including how to fight them. When the Church faces what comes from Khyber, Archivists typically advise templars and provide magical support, though we have some training with weapons and armor as well." Khalia said, falling into a little bit of a lecturing tone at the end.


----------



## Ringmereth (May 27, 2006)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Drawing a deep breath, she heads for the door. "Come on then. No time to waste."




Taviss nods once and follows the elf with his light footsteps. "She's right," he says shortly. _She's damn blessed,_ he judges as he watches her from behind as they walk out of the Healer's Compound. _Better men get 'emselves knifed by scalies 'n' fall of it. Not enough get t' set up an' go hunt them._ His eyes follow her with something close to resentment for a moment. 

_But she's a good hand if Juja ain't wrong. Naught wrong in a girl t' fight lizards by._ The hardness in his face lessens for a moment as he walks on.


----------



## James Heard (May 27, 2006)

Steeling himself against the weight of the newcomers and foreigners crowding Miss Juja's office,  seething at the eventual accusations and dismissal that painted itself across the faces of all the self-interested, mercenary, tag-alongs who couldn't be bothered with Seawell at all unless there was some sort of benefit for their loathesome selves, Nelson cleared his throat and spoke up.

"Rushin' off right t'way might be a'great way to tromp down some ferns, but it's not going to bring Jango back any sooner. If'n the lizards have'em alive then they'll be keepin' him alive for some reason, alike to tell us t'cage the hunters," he nodded toward Taviss, the mercenary hunter, "or t'tell usn' to keep our snouts out of the ruins." He looked pointed at the young noblewoman and Zan. 

"And if'n they don't have a reason alike that, then we'll just be jumpin' in t'pot with 'em." He paused seriously. "If you'll fergive me for pointing it out, Master Silverson."

"It's all sweet f'everyone to think they're on some mission of 'venge and holler, but as m'Pa always says, 'The quickest way t'end a fight is t'lose it.' Maybe you all want to be quick that way, but it won't do anyone any damned good."

"Now, on t'other hand, if we pace this out and take th'time t'fill our sails a bit, maybe we can figure out what's goin' on a little wiser than stompin' out inta the bush an' hopin' the lizards hit us over the head with th'learnin' stick jus' right so we get along without dyin'."

He looks at the hunters.

"I'll right yer all hot fer killin', n'alike y'think because yer all off n'some fancy war tha'us here in Seawell don' know th'name. But we're out here on the barnacle of forever, n'the lizards are the people here n'we're the outsiders still. Master Silversun knows true, if the lizards got riled enough then no plague or ten hands of water pure could wash our blood away faster from this place. _This place is differen' from yours_. I might not be yer idea of a citizen, but this place _is _my home."

"And now, I'm finished havin' m'say. You kin lissen' or not as you're wander. I promise you though, I shed no tears fer fools. And Master Silversun, you kin close yer mouth now, alike a fly might land in it. Jus' because I _dance _the part don't mean I don't have no sense."

_Won't do any good of course. Maybe I can pick up a shovel on our way out, so I can dig someplace to bury them easier? I wonder, if one of the dies, if I could sell the Lizards the body for meat, and get Jango back. I bet they might throw in some coin too for the Brelander? I shouldn't spit on the floor now. Dammit! I forgot to work on that sparring for Pa before I left. He's gonna be a'fire. Maybe I ought to offer up Pa for Jango - there's plenty of Lizards that would give their dews fer *THAT*_.

_Say, Miss Juja's making skewers! I LOVE SKEWERS!_

After a distant looking pause, the "Luttin boy"'s eyes settle into an almost fanatical hunger, topping off the strange toothy grimace that sets off his mouth.


----------



## Ringmereth (May 27, 2006)

Taviss pauses at the door, and as Nelson speaks he slowly turns around. "You ain't any less of a citizen than me, Nelson. But th' place ain't too different from--" he pauses for an uncomfortable moment, then goes on. "I spent enough time 'round parts where I was the outsider fightin' off mobs a' men w' aims to kill me and m' band. Way I see it, we got no choice, as the longer a boy's s'rrounded with scalies the less time he'll breathe." 

"You're thinkin' different," he goes on, "but I ain't seein' how we'll do a damned thing for Jango if we don't start movin'."


----------



## Kralin Thornberry (May 29, 2006)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> Taviss pauses at the door, and as Nelson speaks he slowly turns around. "You ain't any less of a citizen than me, Nelson. But th' place ain't too different from--" he pauses for an uncomfortable moment, then goes on. "I spent enough time 'round parts where I was the outsider fightin' off mobs a' men w' aims to kill me and m' band. Way I see it, we got no choice, as the longer a boy's s'rrounded with scalies the less time he'll breathe."
> 
> "You're thinkin' different," he goes on, "but I ain't seein' how we'll do a damned thing for Jango if we don't start movin'."





     Garrick, his mind on Jango and his stash of dragonshard he had just given up, seemed to be preoccupied.  He had spent plenty of time with the lizardfolk, so he wasn't sure what could have riled them up, this bad at least, but one thing was sure:  if they were in a foul state, the sooner they found Jango, the better he would be.

"We should make haste.  I know of some of the lizardfolk...and not all are as _nice_ as the that aided me.  Do we have a rough location?"


----------



## stonegod (May 29, 2006)

Ari raises his eyebrow at the Luttin's speach, but keeps quiet during it. He nods at Taviss' and Garrick's words, and then cocks his eyebrow again when Nelson's mecurial mood changes once again. As the boy salivates for the food, Ari approaches him and looks him in the eye.

"Some of us are outsiders, yes. Some of us may not have had the pleasure of growing up next to these charming neighbors. But these are not friendly neighbors. They have been killing your friends and family for _three weeks_ now. Well, perhaps not any of the Luttins. But the rest of the town has sure felt the heat. And you want us to wait, think these things out. Well, Nelson, you have had _three weeks_ to sit and think. The time for that is over. It is time to act; to save what many hold dear---to get back at those that prey on us without apparent provocation and without recourse for diplomacy. Our enemies are not sitting and thinking---they are preparing to kill this young lady's brother. A _native_ of your village, if you must be reminded."

Ari turns away, tightening his gloves. "Jina has an idea of the trail, Taviss and I will try to follow it from there. We will have plenty of time to plan our course of action in route."

As he approaches the door, he looks at Nelson one last time. "If you want to help, help. I haven't heard you volunteer yet."


----------



## James Heard (May 30, 2006)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> Taviss pauses at the door, and as Nelson speaks he slowly turns around. "You ain't any less of a citizen than me, Nelson. But th' place ain't too different from--" he pauses for an uncomfortable moment, then goes on. "I spent enough time 'round parts where I was the outsider fightin' off mobs a' men w' aims to kill me and m' band. Way I see it, we got no choice, as the longer a boy's s'rrounded with scalies the less time he'll breathe."
> 
> "You're thinkin' different," he goes on, "but I ain't seein' how we'll do a damned thing for Jango if we don't start movin'."



"And how well did that work out for you and all the rest of your like back in t'World Tav'? Because as I'm understanding it, you all went out hot for killin' and jus' came coming back and coming back fer dying. Maybe you stop to see the choices and you'd 'ave ent up with a lot less deaders filling yer fields? An' maybe you'd please yerself to remember that Q'Barra was built on people who decided that they _had_ a choice other'n killin' each other as th'wind blows."

_Foreigner filth, it's not like *his* family is going to be dying if we escalate this..._

"Tell me, which of the Lizard tribes did this? Why? What do they want? It's not hard, Lizards ain't folks but they're alike enough to talk to. If they just want us dying then why are we still here? No? Then it's probably that they're jus' less'n you? There's racist nuts n'the ground- we don't need to water'en. They's at least as different from each other n'us from each other...And alike we're talkin' bout some crims bent on blood same as the sorts we have t'deal with here."


			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> "Some of us are outsiders, yes. Some of us may not have had the pleasure of growing up next to these charming neighbors. But these are not friendly neighbors. They have been killing your friends and family for _three weeks_ now. Well, perhaps not any of the Luttins. But the rest of the town has sure felt the heat. And you want us to wait, think these things out. Well, Nelson, you have had _three weeks_ to sit and think. The time for that is over. It is time to act; to save what many hold dear---to get back at those that prey on us without apparent provocation and without recourse for diplomacy. Our enemies are not sitting and thinking---they are preparing to kill this young lady's brother. A _native_ of your village, if you must be reminded."



Nelson rolled his eyes. "Three weeks, since when? Since Seawell was founded? There's always Lizard attacks. Lizards n' humans fight just like you probably did your fair sails worth of rapin' and killin' and didn't seem to be no mind about it when you got on that ship, aye? Fightin' and killin' thas all fine and dandy, but stupid is a wonderful way to meet your own about it and that's where you're headed straightways. Now, I know you've all got your idiot up n' about, that's clear. But you dying after goin' all out to kill lizards with no plan other'n follow'n trails and striking out w'murder in yer veins isn't just stupid fer you only - it's stupid for all of us'n town. You're talkin' enemies when you're too dumb n'thick-headed to think of allies. You're talking about "time", but you won' take none to figure out the hornet's nest other'n to grab ahold of it with two paws and start shakin'."

"Now, what the lizards are about is a mess - but Lizards throwin' themselves at th'walls ain't petticoats to simper at the sight of yer blade pirate, nor soldiers preparin' an offensive, ne'er even trophies to wander their heads on th'wall. They's people, a strange and bitter sort, n'I think it's sort of sallow that I have to be th'one to remind you all. What gain we if we kill seven lizards and they respond with killin' twenty o'th'farmers on the outskirts of town. The lizards have been all red-eyed and deviltry recently, no doubt, but Sailor? Don't pretend your couple o'months here have taught you alike enough history to know when they're spitting and when they're at war. Their croakers ain't come out fur enough to the walls, n'they've not really made any attempts at single combat? Thas them takin' askance at _us_. Who has been pokin' around where they shouldn't in the Lizard's territory, n'wanderin' around in Lizard places is as aggravatin' and fire-stirrin' as it would be fer the Lizards t'be wanderin' around in ours. We Luttins _know_ these things, 'cause we've been out there talkin' other'n be bringin' them t'sword and pretendin' we know."

"Tell me true: If I was in on a ship, or in the army, and you gave me advice about the way things worked I reckon I'd have to trust you on the way things are. Some of you haven't been here as long as since I broke my voice and got my first hairs and you're lecturin' me about th'Lizards? Even Master Silversun knows if'n he wants to know something about th'Lizards he should ask a Luttin, even if'n he'd rather get fancy with an ogre rather'n make it happen. A Lizard is bigger, stronger, and sly as a middle of the road toad; they have differn ways n'us but I'm tellin' you that you trompin' out right now ain't goin' to be nothin' but you dyin' or getting others killed - or else if your gods are in yer pockets and you come out alive you jus' end up killin a bunch of people tha'look differen' n'you for no particular reason other'n you're an evil son-of-a-drunk pig with a feather in yer hat fer death."



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> As he approaches the door, he looks at Nelson one last time. "If you want to help, help. I haven't heard you volunteer yet."



"My mother always taught me to stand clear of evil men and my pa told me to stand clear of stupid men. I think I should do no better than to stand far away from stupid, evil men." He paused and looked at the noblewoman. As he continued his voice was without the backward twang usually associated with it.

"And you, Khalia, do your teachings in your church support the senseless slaughter of innocents and risk of the greater good for the smaller? Does the church know its enemies by proclamation and announcement, or by consideration?"

"Because," Nelson said," it is very much a struggle for me to see how you could support the valiant and brave merely on pronoucement in the face of reason, or bravery that risks the lives of innocents, when other options - more peaceful ones - stand. I admit I don't know much about faith, or goodness, but as I am very much a hypocrite on small things I understand the nature of hypocrisy fully. When good people intend to do good and do harm by denying that they intend to do harm, when they deny that they might be doing an evil. Nobody is more dangerous than someone who imagines himself pure in heart, for his purity, by definition, is unassailable." His eyes became downcast, and his hair fell across the front of his face.

"Well I know I'm not perfect, and no I'm not goin' t'follow a damned fool to the wallow to kill hisself and others. And maybe everyone on this fool's fancy lives, because even th'blackest hearts aren't slick to luck neither - I know I've got more'n my fair share e'en when I've got six fingers in the'pies -but it won't because someone tried to shame me into doin' m'duty to the people I've known my whole life who's only been here fer a pig's lick. And it won' be off t'kill the Lizards when we don' know which Lizards have done all this mud. I ain't got enough conscience to spare fer stabbin' my neighbors in th'back in the dark, and I don't think you do either. What I _am_ gonna do, is find out who did this and why, try to keep the Lizards from killin' evil fools along with born ones, bring back Miss Jina's brother without setting the tavern on fire by stamping on eggs, and do what needs t'be done instead of wastin' time on talkin' murderers away from their blades."

"Please don't kill my family, and my neighbors, and my kin, by this foolish plan. Cease. I'd ask Master Silversun t'stop you, but Master Silversun would quit the sun from rising other'n admit a Luttin right. For what it's worth, even the dullest of you I don't wish the death I see fer you."

A twinkle appeared in his eye.

"And no, this don' mean I won't rob yer corpse an' wear your boots - 'specially those o'you that got no place but violence in this town. Don' mistake my caution an' brilliance fer care." he grinned widely. "A man's family though, is his only true possession."

He sobered.

"An' I'll get him back, Watchmaster, even if I have to whist'n the devil into Khyber. E'en if I'm off in the bush m'self to rescue bald fools from black. Because Mistress Silversun makes excellent pies, e'en if I might know something about what happens to them as falls from the windowsill. An' Mistress Jina has been patient with growin' boys as much as anyone. An' Jango helped push me t'ask Merrilee Anser out a coupl'a years ago and he was right - past th'eyepatch she really did know some things I'd never even considered properly."

"I'll get 'em back, an' I'll tidy up what ruckus murderers make along the way, show blackhearts what vengeance proper fern n'needle like makes the most of here n'th'backend of forever, and I'll be back t'worrying Jina w'crass comments alike I never told you nothin' contrariwise by six days after, Master Silversun...But as much it spittle you're family too n'a way n'a Luttin don' stand aside fer family for no cause."

"Just 'cause everyone's pegged Nelson Luttin round fer a square hole don't make three hairs on the backside of a hen. Some parts jus' fit the way the'do 'cause they's born that way, an' no feren murdererin', stealin', extravaggance makes one lick of difference to the way the wind turns round the world."

"Mistress Juja, excuse me fer the floor."

He spat and glared at Ari.

"Go along devil, take your horn an' mischief out where the blood won't stain my town."

"Go on, I have to go find a mop, because even with not an ounce of manners I own more respect for the people of this town than you've ever given or deserved in return."

Nelson went to find the mop. He'd spilled enough things in here in childhood escapes that he knew where it should be.

OOC: And THAT was my Diplomacy check for turning the townsfolk here against "ferners and people who go along with that fool plan" I suppose.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 30, 2006)

In all the years people have lived in Seawell, there was one truth that could be easily followed... you didn't need to listen to a member of the Luttin clan, because what came out of their mouths usually was self-serving claptrap.  However, this speech by the young Nelson was different.  As he went off and displayed a large amount of compassion for _the town as a whole_ and not just his own interests... most of the folks within the compound took notice.  And after he turned away to "find a mop", the others remained silent.

After about a minute, Watchmaster Silversun turns and address the group as a whole.

"Nobody is blameless here.  We all do things that in the grand scheme of things result in problems for ourselves and others.  Whether it's intruding on the homeland of others... assuming the worst in all types of people without getting to know them first... or making assumptions without gathering enough evidence to support your ideas.  I think this is something we all need to remember... myself included."

He looks at each of the folks who have volunteered to help find Jango, and speaks to them quietly but firmly.  "It is too easy for all of us to make snap decisions without first considering all sides.  My boy is missing, and my first thought is 'kill the reptiles who took him!'  But to be honest... I have no proof that any of the lizardfolk tribes are responsible.  I have no proof that every single lizardfolk wants to do me harm.  Yandson..." he looks at the young Garrick, "you have a friend from one of the tribes, don't you?  Which is more credit than many of us have given them."

He puts his arm around his daughter and slowly exhales.  "The facts of the situation are truly just this.  Our outlying farms and roads into town have been preyed upon more in the past month than all the other times combined that I can remember.  We've had few caravans come in, and we haven't seen a ship arrive from the south in well over a month.  SOMETHING has gotten the tribes upset.  But we haven't learned from it.  It hasn't stopped the Finder's Guild from still traipsing through the swamps looking for dragonshards... it hasn't stopped adventure seekers from going out into the wilderness or out to the Xothkazzik Ruins looking for Host-knows-what..." he looks into his daughter's eyes with a bit of a reproachful look. "And it hasn't stopped any of us from taking a 'kill-first-ask-questions-later-approach' to dealing with the problem."

He nods to Watchman Rodden and motions for him that it's time to leave the Compound.  "Perhaps my son being lost is a blessing in disguise.  I've finally seen to look at this situation as a problem to be solved, rather than a war to be defended against.  Those of you who have volunteered or hired to go out there to find Jango.  This is not a military operation.  Don't go looking for a fight.  Please.  We have a problem.  Let's try and SOLVE the problem before just destroying the cause.  Because if we truly make this into a war with the lizardfolk... we won't win."

He turns and escorts Jina and Rodden out of the compound.  Assuming the rest of the party follows them out, they gather outside the building and Watchmaster Silversun kisses his daughter on the forehead and hands her his own thinblade sword.  "Jina, show these people where you were attacked and where you were when you last saw your brother.  And the rest of you... please... find my boy... but not at the expense of whatever goodwill we might possibly have remaining with the lizardfolk out there.  Please."  He nods once more, and he and Rodden turn and begin walking back to the outpost in the South Wall District.


----------



## stonegod (May 30, 2006)

Ari says nothing during Nelson's diatribe. He face remains passive during most of it, and when the Luttin spits at his feet, the only reaction is a slight clenching of his left fist. Anyone who had known Ari a long time knew that was sign of anger---but if he was angry, it was a cold anger, seething on the inside.

Ari's face does not change as Silversun reproaches himself, Ari, Nelson, and the town for their various reactions. He says nothing as he is tacitly accused of stirring the lizard population. If he is remorseful, if he is chagrined, if he is vexed, none of it shows.  He is a cypher.

The hexer follows the Watchmaster out, and listens to the elf's final plea. He waits until the Silversun and Rodden leave before addressing any who wait to continue on. "I will make one thing clear, and only this once. I have been hired to rescue Jingo; that is all I have been hired to do. I have not been tasked to slaughter the lizardfolk tribes, nor have I been asked to find peace between warring neighbors. I am here to save Jingo. I will use whatever tools necissary to do so. If we can bargain, we bargain. If his captors want to talk, we talk. If they resist, if they attack me or anyone in this party, then they shall reap what they sow. That better be clear." He looks around to drive his point home.

Ari nods and his stance relaxes---a bit. "Now, if there are no further delays, I suggest we follow Jina as far as we can to find the Jingo's trail. Until we know where he is and who has him, all other speculation is distraction." He pointedly does not look at the Luttin boy at this last statement.


----------



## drothgery (May 30, 2006)

_An Archivist is the mind that directs the Flame's strike. She must be calm, observant, and is quick to judgement only of the unreedeemably evil._ So her father had taught her, all those years ago, when she had taken her first steps down the path that led her here. It was something she struggled to keep in the forefront of her mind as she listened to Nelson's tirade. Playing upon fear of outsiders was something she was well familiar with -- it was a third of the Council of Cardinals' stock in trade, if she were to guess. But it was not the Keeper of the Flame's way, and it was not the ir'Indari way either.

No one had even suggested charging the nearest lizardfolk and trying to make him talk, or some kind of armed raid into their villages, which the boy was trying to imply. And to even _suggest_ that she might sacrifice the townsfolk to her own ambition, or even to the Church's, was enough to put her on the edge of fury.

"There is, as far as I know, no one in this town capable of locating Jango magically. He must be tracked from where Jina saw him last, and speed is of the essense in that. Unless we wish to wait for a randsom demand?" Khalia said. "I thought not. There is little time to waste."


----------



## Bront (May 30, 2006)

Zan held his tongue.  The Luttin boy certaintly had a point, but he'd been reading more into the rush than I think was heading.  While it was likely the lizardfolk, there was no proof of that yet, and even then perhaps there was a reason.  Perhaps the twins stumbled on some sacred land or something.



			
				Nelson said:
			
		

> "And you, Khalia, do your teachings in your church support the senseless slaughter of innocents and risk of the greater good for the smaller? Does the church know its enemies by proclamation and announcement, or by consideration?"



Zan opened his mouth to speak, but then bit his tongue.  Of course the Church of the Silver Flame had lead many needless marches against those who it felt were different.  His own heritage was a cause of that.  But no need to bring that up, it would likely only cause more problems.  Besides, that was history, Khalia wouldn't have even been talking to him otherwise.

"Be it lizardfolk, or pirate or anythine else, as long as it can reason we can and should try to reason with it," Zan says.  "However, anything that attacked Jina and kidnaped Jingo should be considered dangerous, and we must be willing and able to use force, even if it's not deadly force.  I see no reason for anyone to die on this day, be it Jingo or his captors.  We should find him first, and then we can deal with brining to justice those that took him, whatever that may be."

Zan raises his staff and pushes the door open just a bit, though it's obvious that it takes him a bit of effort to do so.  "So, shall we be off?"


----------



## James Heard (May 31, 2006)

drothgery said:
			
		

> "There is, as far as I know, no one in this town capable of locating Jango magically. He must be tracked from where Jina saw him last, and speed is of the essense in that. Unless we wish to wait for a randsom demand?"



"There are different sorts of magic and the end of a chase isn't always the most direct path, or the most informative...or prudent one, to persue." Nelson explained as he began to mop the floor. "Chasing a track is well and fine for finding your dog, but Lizards aren't dogs. Haste makes waste, an' it puts us on the end of the tail instead of looking for the head. And that's how you kill a Lizard, you kill the head. You yank its tail, cut it off, put it on a plate? Whatever, that don't do a turd's wiggle for it bitin' you. Now, I realize you're all pissfire mad now and you've all clenched yer cheeks right tight with the suggestin' that you'd be wrong, but you're wrong and heaps wrong besides. I made my promise, and I keep promises if'n nothin' else."

"I told you, go on and spill yer blood outside town. That might make it easier t'get Jango back if them Lizards think they've killed a passel of us and that's enough to make right whatever's got them stirred up. I'll miss yer poor humor Miss Khalia, and your righteous and holy coin too, but you're not worth dyin' for or killin' for or doin' the wrong thing t'appease you neither."


			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "However, anything that attacked Jina and kidnaped Jingo should be considered dangerous, and we must be willing and able to use force, even if it's not deadly force. I see no reason for anyone to die on this day, be it Jingo or his captors. We should find him first, and then we can deal with brining to justice those that took him, whatever that may be."



"But that's what I'm sayin' - it don't do a lick of good to find Jango if we don't know why they took him. Because if they took him for a pot," he looked uncomfortably over at Master Silversun," then we've got plenty o'time for revenge an'fire. And since they took him at all that speaks loads about them either wanting a stew an' starting the drums a'beatin' on all sides...and don't make no sense, I remind you all...or they took 'em because they want something that they think t'bold out of Seawell by holdin' him. Jus' killin' a few Lizards that have grabbed him *won't fix the problem*. Just getting Jango back, *won't fix the problem*. An' if'n it makes you all surly an'defensive, _fine_."

Nelson ticked off points on his fingers.

"Jango's prolly hurt, right? What if he's so hurt he can't get out on his own? Khalia, you said you've got "some small measure o'healin'", what if you've done yerself in taking care of your ownself? We need linaments and healin' stuffs, so that if yer out of yer small measures or feeding the soil peaceful-like we can get Jango back anyways."

"We need to know which of the Lizards stole him away, an' that don't mean findin' out which exact ones but which tribes, because the only folks the Lizards fight with more'n us is each other. That means that we've got friends of a'sort out there, for a while. There's always a chance that whoever this is, they're not sweet with the rest of their kin an'tribe too, which means their tribe could be our best allies imaginable. Lizards trade too, an' we've got stuff that don't trade too well when killin's and elf-nappin' is goin' on."

"Since they took him instead of killed him on'th'spot, they took him someplace. Followin' a trail seems hight excitin', but there's as like a chance that we could jus' find out th'likely spots on'a map. Zan's got lots of maps, an' so does Master Silversun, and alike I could probably scrounge up one or two with a talk with m'cousins or three too. Again, this is just good sense, because only a fool jumps into a hole to find out how deep it is."

"If'n we are, after much consideration, gonna be fightin' the whole Three Claw tribes, or the Dark Eye, or worse one of th'bigger ones out there, then all the rushin' an'followin' in the world won't do much good without an'army or at least some better plannin' than 'rush out inta the dark'"

"Perhaps if you all got tired of hatin' me for speakin' some sense instead of squawkin' alike you expect you'd find the time to speak some yerselves? Because truly, I'm plenty of experience with souls to pure to listen and too certain to learn. If you all can't figure that out then yer nothin' better'n a Wilken Luttin." he said, referencing the somewhat tragic Luttin cousin who wandered the town hugging strangers, after an unfortunate incident involving an attempt to milk a horse and a sharp, life-changing blow to the head.

Nelson sighed, still trying to convince the group.

"I'm not doubting courage here, I'm sayin' that when the brave and the foolish man walks inta the room he often finds hisself alone. I do it enough on m'own...about pies and pretty girls. We're talkin' about people's lives though now."

"Or maybe we're not fer some o'you. That's fine too. But thats where I'm standin', talkin' like I am right now, alike as you might ask the town to paint a picture of it so they remember the moment."


----------



## Bront (May 31, 2006)

James Heard said:
			
		

> "But that's what I'm sayin' - it don't do a lick of good to find Jango if we don't know why they took him. Because if they took him for a pot," he looked uncomfortably over at Master Silversun," then we've got plenty o'time for revenge an'fire. And since they took him at all that speaks loads about them either wanting a stew an' starting the drums a'beatin' on all sides...and don't make no sense, I remind you all...or they took 'em because they want something that they think t'bold out of Seawell by holdin' him. Jus' killin' a few Lizards that have grabbed him *won't fix the problem*. Just getting Jango back, *won't fix the problem*. An' if'n it makes you all surly an'defensive, _fine_."



"I think the more pertinant thing here it to find him, alive hopefully, and go from there," Zan says.  "While we can debate or learn the why first, that doesn't help poor Jango, and the longer we wait, the less likely he's alive.  Finding him alive means we have several clues as to why they did it, with Jango's own testimony, the circumstances in which we find him, and the company we find him with."

"Allustar used to say," Zan says, as his visage becomes that of the deceased librarian, or at least a faithful attempt, "The why is always important in theory, but in practice sometimes the results count more."  His face changes back to it's indistinct changeling form as he continues, "We can find what we will along the way, but we're wasting time here debating problems that may not even exist.  Not something I'd be upset about normaly, but not when a friend's life is at stake."


----------



## Rayex (May 31, 2006)

*Jina - Elven Swashbuckler*

Focusing on the Luttin kid during his tirades, Jinas eyes seems almost glazed over. A few moments pass by before she voice her thoughts.

"Yes. Alright then. Um. Sure... You are right. And I hate to agree with you, but I do. If they wanted us dead, we'd be dead, both me and Jango. We're not. You do as you want,"  she eyes the out-of-towners "but if you get Jango killed, you _will_ regret it."

Realising what she just said, the young elven maid takes a deep breath before continuing.

"I guess what I am trying to say is... Please, let's not do anything hasty."  She looks at her father and smiles, for once trying to follow her parents advice of thinking before acting "Oh, and you, "she looks at Ari "yes, you are hired to find Jango. By my father. That can change if I want it to."  

Walking somberly over to Nelson moping the floor, she looks him in the eyes. "Nelson... We've had our differences... Lots of them. Now we're after the same. Please, help me find my brother."

With that, Jina turns and face the rest of the party charged with saving Jango, and look at them with a pleading look.


----------



## stonegod (May 31, 2006)

Ari shakes his head, and rubs his left hand through his hair in exasperation. "We're just going around in circles now, chasing the eagle around Valiant and Vigilant. Jina---Yes, I have been hired by your father. Threatening the termination of my contract, however, does not seem the best way to assist him in rescuing your brother, however. Nelson---Call me whatever you want, I'm sure you'll blame me for the Last War next, but the point is spending time doing anything other than following that trail is a distraction. Its a big jungle out there, and going to another tribe or trying to find a needle in the haystack of a map only gives more time to 'cook Jango in a pot' as you so eloquently put it. We have a trail. Once we have an idea of where that trail leads, you and Zan can use your extensive knowledge to guess where it leads and Garrick can use his time with his scaly friends to determine what we might be facing. But trying to put that all together out here, where we are effectively blind, helps no one."

"Zan is right. All the clues are out there, not here, to find. If I seem to be rushing, it is because I am---time for Jango is of the essence. But nowhere did I say to burst in and kill everything that moves. We follow the trail---cautiously---and then evaluate the next step when we know where it leads. We are not going to divine any reason for this attack out here."

Ari cocks his head to the side, as if remember something. "As for healing, while a good suggestion, I suspect most of those supplies are currently more needed by the wounded. If you wish to ask Mistress Juju, Nelson, be my guest---but be quick about it."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 31, 2006)

*THE TOWN OF SEAWELL*







********************

Silversun and Rodden leave the group with a nod, and travel back west to the southwestern gate militia outpost (the gate on the far left side of the map).

The rest of the party still stands in front of Mistress Juja's compound, but as the conversations continue, the group realizes they can finish up all discussions while walking, so they take off and head north to the northwestern gate (the most left gate of the three northern gates on the map).  This was the gate that Rodden brought Jina in from, so they decide to try and retrace her steps.

Passing through the gate to get outside the town, they follow the road north past several houses and small buildings outside the walls, then about a quarter mile in Jina motions for them to turn westerly into the treeline.  For two miles the group wanders through the marshy timberland heading west, and both Taviss and Ari are able to track the trail of Jina's blood (Survival TN 10 / Taviss 7+7=14 *success* / Ari 12+5=17 *success*).  Eventually the group arrives in a small clearing of trees where they come upon the bodies of the two lizardfolk that Jina had killed.

**********

OOC:  All characters have gained 350 XP thus far for party interaction.  Expect further XP awards for individual performances as we now begin to advance through the adventure.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 1, 2006)

"Did these two seek you out, or you them?" Khalia asks Jina.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 1, 2006)

Ari wasn't sure how they did it, but some how they finally were able to leave town. _Hope we did not waste too much time._ The Nelson kid was in tow, and the hexer was not sure how we felt about that. Probably best to wait-and-see; if he did know as much about the local area as he claimed, he could be of use.

~~~

Ari kneels over the remains and, unless forceably stopped, begin searching the bodies. Weapons, notes in lizardish... dragonshards, anything that may give them an idea about Jina's attackers.

"Garrick, Neslon---anything about these two seem significant to you? Identify them as a member of a specific tribe or somesuch?"


			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> "Did these two seek you out, or you them?" Khalia asks Jina.



At the Lady's question, Ari raised his head and looks a Jina. "You said these accosted you _after_ you came too after being unconscious. So it is possible these creatures had nothing to do with Jango's disappearance. Did you awake here from your unconsciouness, or was that elsewhere?"


----------



## Ringmereth (Jun 1, 2006)

As Ari begins searching the bodies of the deceased lizardfolk, Taviss gives the clearing a long look and then carefully follows the edge of the clearing, combing the ground for tracks--finding Jango, not a pair of dead lizards, is what he's being paid for. He examines each foot of ground for footsteps, blood, and other marks of passing scalies and a captive.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry (Jun 1, 2006)

ooc:

Hey guys, I'm sorry I've been so quiet.  I have it set up so that when a post is put up, I get emailed, but for some reason, I haven't been notified.  I guess I'll go back to checking the board multiple times per day again.

I'll get a post up as soon as I catch up on my reading!


----------



## Rayex (Jun 1, 2006)

*Jina - Elven Swashbuckler*

Looking around herself in the forest and the two dead lizards, Jina tries to remember. "Umm... I'm not sure.. I mean, they came at me with weapons drawn and yapping in their own language... Jango was gone, m head hurt.. I thought they we're taking me as well. Perhaps they didn't..." her voice trails off into nothingness, and she looks out into the forest in silence for a few moments.

_I've made a mess, havn't I? I wish Jango was here, he would know what to do. It should've been me taken, not him. I hope he's still alive._


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 1, 2006)

[sblock=Jina: ] You were knocked out probably a half-mile further west, and was on your way back to town to report what happened when you ran into these two lizardfolk.  Both of you surprised each other, and when you each moved your hands to your weapons, the fight broke out. [/sblock]

**********

[sblock=Taviss: ] You search the small clearing and are able to deduce several things based on the footprints of the fight.  You find what you believe to be Jina's running footsteps coming into the clearing from the west, and the two lizardfolk footsteps walking in from the north.  There was then the great fight in the center of the clearing, and of course you already followed in Jina's stumbling footsteps and blood trail heading further east towards Seawell. 

Based on the lazy footstep pattern of the lizardfolk, you suspect that they were not rushing to this area, and thus probably didn't know they'd find Jina when they arrived. [/sblock]

**********

[sblock=Ari: ] You find both lizardfolk to NOT be dressed for any sort of combat.  They are wearing clothes but no armor, and they wielded only knifes (which appear more likely for skinning it seems than fighting).  The younger of the two wears a small carved wooden medallion that depicts a silhouette of a lizardfolk standing in front of what you'd think to be either a sun or a moon. [/sblock]

**********

[sblock=Garrick: ] You immediately notice that the design of the clothing that the two lizardfolk wear matches color and pattern-wise to S'lar... your lizardfolk friend from the Twilight Walkers tribe.

You have met several other Twilight Walkers before (in addition to S'lar) and believe them to be a very peaceful group.  They aren't a large tribe, but hold a good-sized area of marshalnd a few miles further north... coincidentally on the way to the Xothkazzik Ruins were you to try and get to them from here (ordinarily you would have followed the road out of town a few miles further north than you did today before cutting west to head to the ruins). [/sblock]

**********

[sblock=Khalia & Zan: ]  You believe that the Xothkazzik Ruins are probably several miles directly north of the clearing you are all in.  You know from your maps that there are wetlands and marshlands between the clearing and the ruins. [/sblock]

**********

[sblock=Amy: ]  Whenever Symon Barr took you out of Seawell to deal with the lizardfolk problem... it was always out the southwestern gate and headed more west and southwest along the coast.  You have never gone this far northwest of Seawell to deal with any lizardfolk problems. [/sblock]

**********

[sblock= Nelson: ]  The color and pattern of the lizardfolk's clothes are not similiar to the outfits or armor of the few lizardfolk bodies you have ever seen brought into town by the Watchmen.  You are pretty sure these two are not members of the Scaled Might, Three Claw, or Dark Eye tribes... the three tribes most commonly associated with the attacks on town. [/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 1, 2006)

As Ari finishes his search, a sour look comes over his face. "These were not combatants. They were not armed for a fight. They were just in the wrong place at the wrong time. I doubt they had anything to do with Jingo's disapperance."

You notice the hexer carefully remove an amulet around one of the lizardfolk's neck. He stands, and holds it out for Garrick, Nelson, Khalia, Zan, and the rest to see. It depicts a silhouette of a lizardfolk standing in front of what you'd think to be either a sun or a moon. "This mean anything to you? Looks like the town may have to appologize for a 'misunderstanding' or risk starting a fight on another front."

"Regardless, these are not the quarry we are looking for. As soon as Taviss find the trail, we should begin looking again. It does not pain me to admit that Nelson may have been right---that something unusual here is going on."


----------



## James Heard (Jun 1, 2006)

"Mistress Juja, do you have any ungents or salves, perhaps a potion you could spare to us for poor Jango if'n we find him hurt terrible?" Nelson begged of the tiny woman with his best "second helpings please" look. Nelson might not have been Mistress Juja's favorite, or even his favorite Luttin child, but he'd certainly spent his requisite hours recuperating from the misadventures common to all children -and more so to Luttin kin- in Mistress Juja's care. Besides, Mistress Juja had the sense to give away sweets for free to tempted children rather than dare them t' plot and sin her pastries into grubby hands. That alone would have made her an icon of his youth, but she was also a fairly generous sort in her own right otherwise. Maybe it was because she had no daughters that could be reasonably appealed to by the village youths. Well, maybe Zan could do it. _I'll have to ask him one day. *That *would be interesting to watch._

*****​
Leaving the rest of the group aside and trusting that he'd meet up with them later Nelson darted across town to the familiar "watering holes" where elder Luttins and other wiser heads more familiar with the lands outside the walls than perhaps most residents of the sleeping fishing village would, on account of certain activities and trade that normally didn't flow from the usually port to coven but was instead considerably more sly, and knocked nervously.

In a rush, Nelson spilled the details of the day to old smugglers and ne'er'do'wells, told them to remind his cousin Melmer that he owes Nelson a coin for being the first to see Jina Silversun's naughty bits no matter what the occasion, glossed over his long conversations with the rest of the people involved by saying "And I tried to explain to them where we should come first, but the rest of the town don't have no sense t'all," spent some small time complaining in typical Luttin style about the lack of trust and decency amongst people these days, exhalted himself for using axioms and truisms that several men here taught him, and finally asked what they think of the situation, if they could provide some help with keeping Nelson's own neck from being slit by foreigners and outsiders out to cause trouble with the Lizards, and if anyone would terribly mind if he had one of those exquisite smelling cigars that everyone is smoking.

*****​


			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> "Garrick, Neslon---anything about these two seem significant to you? Identify them as a member of a specific tribe or somesuch?"



"Surely, but most importantly for th'sake of Seawell is that none f'them are Scaled Might, Three Claw, or Dark Eyes, n'those are the Lizards attackin' town...So I guess either n'these are folk they kicked out, are incognito-like, or we've just declared war on another tribe if'n we don't tie this square before the sails whip loose." Nelson frowned, chewing his bottom lip thoughtfully.

OOC: Knowledge (local) +6 checks to know more about the situation in general, Bardic knowledge checks +7 for rare trivia that might be pertinent, Knowledge (geography) +6 to fit in where any other tribes would likely have to be at, looking for symbols that might be deciphered with Decipher Script to tie it all together. Plus anything I might have learned from old men playing dominos in the scene I wanted to insert before we left.



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> "Regardless, these are not the quarry we are looking for. As soon as Taviss find the trail, we should begin looking again. It does not pain me to admit that Nelson may have been right---that something unusual here is going on."




"Thas' ok. _Most _of the town has trouble admittin' that most f'the time I'm right. I figger  that jus' means it's just twice as sweet when I'm not wrong." Nelson said absentmindedly, clearly not putting his heart into it as he might have otherwise, distracted by the puzzles here at hand but speaking from a sort of Nelson auto-pilot of pithy responses. He sat on his haunches staring out into space in a most disturbing way, slowly chewing on the problem in his mind until the GM supplied him with answers. ()


----------



## Bront (Jun 2, 2006)

"The ruins should be almost dead north of here, with a few miles of marsh and swamp between.  It will be hard tracking anyone through there if they went that way," Zan says.  "And unless you can match the lizardfolk footprints to tracks heading wherever Jango went, these dead bodies don't tell us much other than that they attacked Jina and couldn't take her."


----------



## stonegod (Jun 2, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "And unless you can match the lizardfolk footprints to tracks heading wherever Jango went, these dead bodies don't tell us much other than that they attacked Jina and couldn't take her."



Ari shakes his head. "Actually, they do. These lizards weren't armed for combat or for capture. Thus, it makes if very unlikely they---or their tribe---had anything to do with Jingo. Our culprits are still out there. They may be lizards still, but they aren't from this tribe."

Hoping his point is taken, Ari takes to asking/helping Taviss find any tracks.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 2, 2006)

OOC:  This post will take care of Nelson's two "in-town" posts.  I will wait a bit longer for the others of the group to discuss what is occuring out in the clearing before moving on.  This might not occur until Monday, because I want to give all eight of you as much time to piece things together as you need.

**********



			
				Nelson said:
			
		

> "Mistress Juja, do you have any ungents or salves, perhaps a potion you could spare to us for poor Jango if'n we find him hurt terrible?"



The elder halfling woman looked up at Nelson and smiled brightly.  "Of course, dear.  50 gold."  When Nelson looks at her questioningly about the charge she is asking, she smiles sweetly again.  "This is my place of business, my dear.  I'll use my gifts whenever there is urgent need..." she places her palm on the back of her neck where her dragonmark is... "but anything of substance that Belggin has to make..." she motions to the young halfling man, who in truth is Mistress Juja's house artificer... "costs a pretty copper if you want to buy.  Would you like to buy any, dear?"

OOC:  50 GP to buy any Cure Light Potions.  Feel free to combine gold from all party members if you want to get one or two.

**********

As Nelson leans back with one of those fragrant cigars that Auntie Berril Luttin let him have, the elders of the clan begin talking in earnest about the situation.  The discussions are heated, a fistfight almost breaks out (but thankfully a couple of the youngers are able to calm Auntie Berril down), and many insults are hurled at each other and the other folks who live in town.  All in all, Nelson learns some interesting little details.  (Knowledge Local TN 15 / 4+6=10 *failed*) (Knowledge Geography TN 10 / 7+6=13 *success*)  (Bardic Knowledge TN 20 / 16+7=23 *success*)

[sblock=Nelson: ] The elders tell you that they've heard of five seperate lizardfolk clans that have been encountered in this area of Q'barra.  Piecing together what they know and what you know you get the following:

The first four clans are of the more common lizardfolk variety (no blackscales or poison dusk lizardfolk) and all are considered part of the Cold Sun Tribes.  The last clan is a tribe of Poison Dusk Lizardfolk.

Three Claw Tribe - much further SW along the coast past the lighthouse, about 1/3 the way to the town of Pitchwall.  Have not made forays up to Seawell recently.

Scaled Might - straight W from Seawell in the heart of the jungle.  Most raids against Seawell's outlying areas recently have been by Scaled Might tribesmen.  Their main colors and patterns of clothing are shades of dark green in scale patterns.  They consider themselves prototypical lizardfolk.

Twilight Walkers - NW of Seawell along the path to the Xothkazzik Ruins.  They have not made any forays against Seawell as far as they can recall.  The one lizardman who works within Seawell as part of Jonnal Karl's fishing team is a Twilight Walker.  Their symbol is the silouette of a lizardfolk against a bright white moon.

Dark Eye - A nomadic tribe usually on the move further NE from Seawell.  Tend to be the biggest problem in Newthrone's side.  Many raids over the past several years have been more of the hit 'n run variety, and some people believe it's mainly the young of the Dark Eye who do it (as practice and a learning exercise).  

Deathbringer - The lone poison dusk lizardfolk tribe... the have not been seen or heard from in years.  Some suspect that they were either driven away or killed off by the other tribes in the area. [/sblock]


----------



## James Heard (Jun 2, 2006)

"The Scaled Might tribes r'n the ones been causin' the passel o'problems lately. They're from the west and they're Cold Sun. Dark Eyes cause some troubles too, but that's just because the Dark Eye elders don't abuse their kid Lizards of th'notion. Jonnal Karl's Lizard in town might be able to tell us more about what's goin' on here-" he nods at the medallion held out by Ari, "because he's a member o'the Twilight Walkers too. Might be our best bet, if'n he isn't some sort of exile or Lizard criminal hidin' out with us because he's got a price on his head. The Three Claws up'n around past the lighthouse though, they've been quiet."

His blue eyes narrowed in consideration.

"If any of you scrutinizin' sorts find any sorts of poison, you holler though. 'Cuz there's one tribe out here that's the devil's tooth an' should be lonely ghosts out here. If they're still around, an' still around _here_ then, what we might be lookin' at ain't involvin' Seawell in particular at all. It might be the war everyone's been unwrappin' swords about after all, but it would be a Lizard sort of war where'n Seawell's jus' in th'way. Because _all _the first were Cold Sun, and the Deathrbringers ain't Cold Sun t'all. That'd make them comin' round here...bad. Bad like bad breath while insultin' a dragon - heaps o'problems more on top of the heap we're on now."

He paused, again stroking a still non-existant beard much as his Pa did before tearing the guts out an animal before properly mounting it on the wall.

"Maybe Karl's Lizard is a criminal sort though. Which would make sense if the Twilight Walkers pulled Jango here as an...opportunity. Then they'd have somethin' to trade for Karl's Lizard that Master Silversun'd be likely to consider fer."

"Which I realize still don't make an awful lot of sense how Jina and her brother knocked themselves out in the first place. What were you two doin' out here again?" he asked, scratching his head.

"Maybe all o'you hotfire fer the ruins found somethin' important enough that the Deathbringers done gathered spears to come fetch it regardless o'blood n'mercies? Or maybe somethin' else is goin' on. We should either head back to get Jennal's Lizard, or hope I, or someone else here, remembers the way back to the Twilight Walker's huts. Cuttin' straight across the swamp is dumbleggin' it, and I know _someone_ has t'trade with them so there's bound to be a mule path that isn't flagged fer murder and locked with gators n'whatelse. Th'Walkers likely have Jango an'prayer else we don't know. Now we need to get to them without dyin', avoid anything that might make a whole tribe o'Lizards think that stealin' away the Watchmaster's son was an'interestin' diplomacy start, and figure out what they want so we can give it to them fer Jango."

"Unless that's too much like ransom for some o'you bent more cuttin' and bleedin'. At which point I'll jus' remind you that Lizard claws are about yay long," he made the gesture with his hands, "an' theys born with 'em all the way up until they're a hight more'n taller than any o'us. An' they could be out there rit now too, bubblin' around in th'water watchin' us too, an' likely will certain by the time we get there. Lizards don't like sweets. Does anyone have any beads?" 

The lopsided grin returned to Nelson's face, and his whole body relaxed as he straightened up again.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 2, 2006)

Ari listens to Nelson as he continues his search for trails by Taviss. At the boy's last comment, he offers, "Except we don't know if they had anything to do with Jango... yet. First we find out where Jango and Jina had their 'accident.'" Without turning away from his work, he addresses Jina. "Though Nelson has a good point. Would be useful to know what you were out here for exactly."


----------



## Ringmereth (Jun 3, 2006)

The ranger stands and returns to his companions, hands dirtied from crawling after tracks and clearing aside brush at the clearing's edge. "Jango was never here," he says simply. "Th' girl passed through here 'n hit in'ta 'em lizards." he kicks one of the corpses with his boot. "An' you can see how it finished. Now these 'uns came from the north." he says, pointing. "Yer ruins, Zan. But Jina was a'ready on th' run, comin' here from th' west. That's where we wanna be."


----------



## Rayex (Jun 3, 2006)

*Jina - Elven Swashbuckler*

When Nelson asked her what she was doing, Jina shot him an angry glare. However when Ari did the same, she sombered and looked down at her feet. "Umm.. We didn't do anything, really. Exploring, hunting for hidden treasures and things. You know, getting away from the boring day in town..." Her voice trails of and she smiles sadly. "Look how far that took us, eh..."

[sblock]Bluff +6. They were out looking for any lizards, and were planning to spy on them.[/sblock]


----------



## James Heard (Jun 3, 2006)

"Aight, then what were ya doin' out there, an' it in perticular would be interestin' if anyone had any good ideas how you got here, where y'were in the first place, n'if'n anyone has a notion besides fairy packbeasts on how Jina got here...an'why Jango fer whatever reason didn't," Nelson mused out loud.

"Are you sure that Jango's not just miffed at you fer some reason? Maybe he hit y'overth'head because you starched his drawers overmuch on washday? I mean, I know from personal experience he's not above hittin' a man right across the jaw for the tiniest things. Besides, I was goin' to apologize and Leena really wasn't keen on him in the first place. I never knew that bedwettin' was such a ticklish issue with yer kind..." he trailed off seeing that he was obviously, again, overexplaining things.

_Oh well, back to square one. If Jango's gone wilder on us though, he's gonna be the devil to turn out. I hate rescuin' people who don't think they need to be rescued, it's worsin' educatin' people who don't think they earned learnin'. @#$%_

_It sure is pretty out here today. I wonder if Khalia's drawers are as fancy as the rest of her stuff. They've probably got diamonds stuffed in itchy places. Fancy people are funny._

_Note to self: Check Khalia's underwear drawer for diamonds. Ain't no one need riches on their drawers...An since we're sharin' miseries, I suppose it's only fair we share riches. Maybe I can just talk her into givin' me a pair, so I can buy my pirate ship? I probably shouldn't tell her it's fer a pirate ship. Orphans. That's who it'll be for, orphans and fallen women. I'd look pretty good with a pegged' leg, only I don't know if I care to go about gettin' one. HAH! Everyone here is so serious. It's such a pretty day. I think those flowers over there are the kind that Pa puts inta his beer. I should ask him when I get home. I wonder what Ma is cooking? This sure is boring._

"An' everyone watch out fer yer hair too. There's spiders out here yer hand's sized and horse-sized, an' they like to lay eggs in yer hair. That's what happened to my cousin Amica, she went straight out inta the jungle one night to meet a feller and came home her eyes all ate out from the insides from them hungry spiders."

_Maybe we can get home before dark._

OOC: Crosswised post, I was making it while Rayex was posting apparently so any weirdness in the dialogue is from responding to the wrong people I guess.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 4, 2006)

OOC: Sorry for the silent Archivist, but Khalia's a bit out of her element here.

"If these," Khalia indicates the fallen lizardfolk, "are not of the tribes that have normally been troubling your town, then what were they doing here at all? I wonder..." 

... and she tried to find anything of significance near the bodies (Search +7; take 10 = 17).


----------



## Bront (Jun 4, 2006)

"Perhaps they were driven here by something else.  I'm curious to know where their tribes normaly are, though I'd bet it'd be to the west of us," Zan says.  "Either way, we should head that way to see what we can find.  Keep your eyes out for anything odd along the way."


----------



## stonegod (Jun 5, 2006)

Ari isn't sure he believes Jina, but realizes there are more pressing issues anyway. The Luttin boy was saying something again, but he was apparently trying to get on Jina's nerves this time.

The hexer carefully put the amulet around the lizard's neck, stood, and adjusted his armor spikes. Never could be too careful. "Looks like west it is. Let's try to solve this mystery before Jango regrets it."


----------



## Kralin Thornberry (Jun 5, 2006)

Garrick stands silently for a moment, pondering the question about the insignias.  Did they mean anything to him?

"Aye, I know these.  M' friend S'lar belongs to this tribe, which could mean a few things.  The first is, that they are not involved.  A possibility, but perhaps not a likely one.  A second is that they are the guilty, again a definite possibility, but not one I'd like to consider.  Another is that someone or thing is trying to implicate S'lar's tribe.  Perhaps, if I could find S'lar, he could give us a clue or an answer."

     He looks around and takes in what the others are saying.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 5, 2006)

As a trained investigator, Khalia kneels down to examine the two bodies one final time, in hopes of finding something that might have been missed by Ari's cursory search.  [Search TN 15 / 10+7=17 *success* / Investigate feat] 

[sblock=Khalia: ] In addition to the information that Ari and the others determined... that both of these lizardfolk were from the Twilight Walkers tribe, that they were not dressed for combat, and the knives they wielded were meant for skinning game and not to fight with... you also notice that Jina got both of them pretty good with her thinblade.  She appears to be a fairly competant swordswoman, despite her age.

The thing that strikes you most however, is that both sets of boots they wear do not have the mud and dirt on them that you would suspect they should, had the two of them come directly from their camp to the north (as it is located in the center of the marshlands between here and the ruins).  Knowing the geography of the area the way you do, you suspect that despite their tracks arriving in this clearing from the north, they must have arrived here more from the west as that is the only area from which they could have arrived and not had muddy boots.  Did they cut across from the west and down to this clearing, perhaps in hopes of cutting Jina off in her mad rush to get back home?  And if they were trying to cut her off or catch up to her, is it because they wanted to kill her?  Or perhaps instead (based on their lack of combat-readiness) only to get her attention?  But in her confused state did Jina take their arrival as an attack and thus things got out of hand too quickly?[/sblock]

The choice comes down to whether the group follows the tracks of Jina to the west, or the tracks of the two lizardfolk heading north?  Most of the consensus seems to be to continue heading west.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 6, 2006)

"It doesn't seem likely that these two came directly from the north." Khalia mentioned, looking up from the bodies. When someone gives her a puzzled look, she'll add... "Their boots aren't muddy; they didn't walk through the marshlands to get here."

And this was turning more mysterious by the minute. _Father could tie this up in about five minutes with some scrying,_ Khalia thought, _but I'm going to have to work at this_.

"In any case, I have to agree that we will find out more in the spot where we last saw Jango than we will here."


----------



## James Heard (Jun 6, 2006)

"I last saw Jango in the pub. That sounds like an excellent idea," Nelson proclaimed quickly.

Nelson looked at the rest of the party giving him blank stares and tossed his hands in the air.

"Y'all are all no fun at all." Nelson sighed, looking miserable.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 6, 2006)

With Taviss taking the lead, the group heads west.  The path Jina blazed as she was hurrying from the spot she got knocked out is an easy one for the ranger to follow.  The others in the group keep up easily, and after about a mile they arrive at the spot in the woods where Jina kinda of remembers where she was with her brother when she got hit from behind.

As the group begins looking around the area, many things are evident to several of you without even needing an in-depth search.  The trees are pretty dense and you expect that it'd be easy to hide or sneak up on people around here.  There are many tracks in the area, broken bushes, etc.  Also for a few of you:  

**********

[sblock=Garrick: ] You immediately recognize the area you are in.  If you were to travel southish a couple hundred yards, you would reach a small trail that leads to the larger path along the coast to the lighthouse.  You and Julia Limran (the lighthouse master's daughter whom you had begun a relationship with) used to come this way when you'd take her to the fringes of the Xothkazzik Ruins.[/sblock]

**********

[sblock=Ari / Taviss / Amy: ] A quick look around with your militaristic eyes lets you immediately see a number of sling stones littering the area.  You can easily conclude that Jina probably took a sling stone to head, which dropped her. [/sblock]

**********

[sblock=Nelson: ] You believe that if you traveled further west from where you are, you'd reach the heart of the Scaled Might territory. [/sblock]

**********

[sblock=Jina: ] As you stand in the area where you last saw your brother, your memories of a few hours ago begin to come back into focus.  You remember the sound of what you'd think to be rocks hitting wood... Jango turning to face you... a sharp pain in the head... things going blurry... feeling the dirt in your face... then a few distant voices in your head saying things like "take him to camp", "grab the sword", "hear something", "leave quickly", "leave her", and "quiet".  Then your thoughts went dark until you finally woke up some time after. [/sblock]

**********

Any further information will need to be discussed or looked for.


----------



## Bront (Jun 6, 2006)

"There was certaintly a large amount of activity here, but what does it all mean?  I can't dicern the tracks well." Zan says.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 6, 2006)

Ari reaches down for something as he motions for Taviss to examine for more tracks. As he stands up, you see he is holding a sling bullet. He turns to Jina. "This is probably what got you the first time. Can't say anything more, though I don't recall slings being a primary scaly weapon. Let me know if this jogs your memory." Ari then sets to assist Taviss with trail-finding.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 6, 2006)

"Um, Jina? What were you two doin' in Scaled Might territory anyways? 'Bout the only reason you could _be_ out here was to cause trouble fer yerself or others..." Nelson paused, now in the manner his companions had determined was characteristic of the young man's mind twisting in whatever dark pathways it took. Suddenly he dropped into a crouch. "Which is something all of us would be good t'remember too now that were here."

"Jus' a little longer on this direction and we could all ask the Scaled Might chief to dance." Nelson said in a hushed, worried voice. "You an' yer brother are like two million years older'n me an my cousins Jina...how could you *be *so..." Nelson whispered, almost to himself.

OOC: Whatever applicable skills/abilities to toss out a hunch on who might be using sling stones out here besides Luttins, or these sorts of sling stones, if they're sling stones where they'd have to be to get them around here or if they're bullets then who they're buying them from?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 6, 2006)

OOC:  Here is a map of the entire area around Seawell in Q'barra.  Bear in mind that this is not terribly in scale (i.e. the lighthouse is actually probably closer to Seawell based on the walking milage I was giving to the different areas).

Areas in this color are marsh and swampland.
Areas in this color are more wooded and not nearly as damp (if at all).
Areas sprayed in yellow are thought to be parts of the respective lizard territories.

1. This is where Jina faced the two lizardfolk.
2. This is where the group currently is.


----------



## Bront (Jun 6, 2006)

"I don't think we're quite that close Nelson, but it certaintly isn't heading towards the other tribe's teritory," Zan says.  "Must have been something pretty interesting to bring so much attention out here," Zan finishes, looking at Jina with a studious gaze, almost as if examining some artifact.

OOC: Roads make travel faster, so that looks fairly accurate, nice map.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 6, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "I don't think we're quite that close Nelson, but it certaintly isn't heading towards the other tribe's teritory," Zan says.  "Must have been something pretty interesting to bring so much attention out here," Zan finishes, looking at Jina with a studious gaze, almost as if examining some artifact.



"Zan, don't be daft. Scaled Might's been hammering the walls. I don't care what you've read in some dusty book, we're keen t'close to where'n they'll be creepin' around on their way to have tea with Jina's Pa. For all we know they've dug themselves a mudhold unner where we stand alike, and they're just a'titterin' down'er checking up yer nose for fleas. People move. Yer drawin' of Seawell in the library's missin' three or four houses too - an' that gets fixed every so often. Naw, they's out here fer sure. Which means, where? Are those Lizard tracks? Pirates could be out here too I s'pose. Which might make some sense as t'why the Lizards are so hot to flatten themselves against the wall rit now," Nelson retorted.

"Or maybe it's all some dark conspiracy from the noble houses...t'steal away the treasures of Seawell and harvest dragonshards fer themselves in some unholy alliance with the Lizards. Damn their black hearts to Khyber! That's IT!" Nelson exclaimed, alarming the rest of the group until they saw the malicious gleam in his eye.

"We should go to the lighthouse anyways, as long as we're out here. They might be able to tell us somethin' clearer on the goin's on out here than we might otherwise know, or else we'll find a hot lot of Lizards to clear the air with anyways, without goin' into their territory. An' heck, we might find pirates and nobles, ridin' clawfeet sippin' wine n'twiddlin' nefarious moustaches. Can't be any weirder n'things are already bein'."

"I shore could use m'self a drink r'three myself. It's a mite hot out here."


----------



## stonegod (Jun 6, 2006)

Ari continues to look for tracks while the others speculate.


			
				Zan said:
			
		

> "I don't think we're quite that close Nelson, but it certaintly isn't heading towards the other tribe's teritory,"



"Well, the lighthouse...", Ari began under his breath, but then Nelson beat him to it. Sort of.


			
				Nelson said:
			
		

> "Zan, don't be daft. Scaled Might's been hammering the walls. I don't care what you've read in some dusty book, we're keen t'close to where'n they'll be creepin' around on their way to have tea with Jina's Pa....
> 
> ...We should go to the lighthouse anyways, as long as we're out here. They might be able to tell us somethin' clearer on the goin's on out here than we might otherwise know, or else we'll find a hot lot of Lizards to clear the air with anyways, without goin' into their territory."



Ari ignored the comment about the houses; joke or not, it was something you became innured to after a while. Once Nelson finished, he started again.

"Actually, the lighthouse is just due south of here. But, I remember Silversun saying something about not hearing from them for some time---about the time this last flare up occured. Regardless, unless Jango's trail leads that way, we'll have to leave them until this first job is done."

With that, he continues looking for tracks. [OCC: Search, probably to assist Taviss]


----------



## James Heard (Jun 7, 2006)

"Naw, haven't been able to trade with them n'the lighthouse fer awhile. It's bad fer business, trouble with the lighthouse means less'n ships come in. Gets us all isolated like, n'that means the prices on Breland Ale goes up. Dammit."

"After'n we're off bein' rescuin' Jango it shore would be nice to pull a swig from a top o'Breland Ale afterwards. Besides, it makes everyone appreciate my uncle's brew more, with less of a'bite n'more krellen berries. Do they have krellen berries in Breland? Probably not. They're all a bit backwards out there in civilization, tradin' away the simple pleasures in life fer exotic hedonisms and fast livin'. One of these days I'm gonna go to Sharn, and walk myself up one f'them towers. That must be a sight, plum near up to the stars..." Nelson's voice trailed away into mumbles.

Unconsciously Nelson began to walk toward the lighthouse, his head in the clouds, whistling a lilting holler punctuated by the staccato clicks and leg slapping that marked  the strange Luttin musical delivery, his head bobbing in utter disregard for the world around him, every so often telling the lyrics to "_Pirate In The Pig_".


----------



## drothgery (Jun 7, 2006)

Khalia starts looking around the area where Jina and her brother were attacked in much the same manner that she had the previous area (search, taking 10, gets a 17), though her ears perk up when Nelson mentioned "consipiracy of noble houses". 

_First he insults my faith. Then my family. Is he going to mock Thrane next to complete the cycle?_


----------



## James Heard (Jun 7, 2006)

OOC: "Now Thrane...THAT's a place with some questionable sexual habits. Why, I hear that in Thrane all of the old men and sheep..."


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2006)

"Well, Nelson, I think we're here to find what happened to Jango, not satiate your thirst," Zan says.  "So, if Jina can give us a clue as to why she was here, and perhaps where the attack came from, maybe that would help more than heading towards where the beer is cold?"


----------



## James Heard (Jun 7, 2006)

"Jus' stating some simple economics Zan. Some of us have to pay attention to the coin that we and ours spend and don't get it put on'r platter with a set o'silver to stuff it in," Nelson said evenhandedly.

"The point isn't that the beer isn't cold or where the beer is at, it's that the lighthouse is an important part of the community. Something that you'd alike remembered better if you hadn't left us fer your high falutin' schoolin' back west. It's possible that the lighhouse folks found Jango and got'em back there jus' like the people in town found Jina. It's also just important, and fer the person that everyone's been accusin' six ways twisted round inta thirteen knots it's pretty silly fer me to always have to be the one to be remindin' people about bein' responsible. I might not be doin'th world favors fer flowers n'warm embraces - but at least I know when somethin' needs doin' and say to do it."

He sighed.

"This is why I'm never goin' t'be a good person. There jus' ain't no good _role models_ in m'peers," Nelson lamented dramatically. "It's a certain that I'm gonna end up barefoot and pregnant, cuttin' fish and washin' drawers with the quality of examplin' I'm gettin'."

Nelson buried his face in his hands, apparently weeping until his performance was over. Then, with a roll of his hips and shoulders, he continued to slowly ease his way to the south.

"It's easier when you admit I'm right. Makes travelin' quicker."

Nelson resumed his whistling, but the wit in his eye was gone and the tune was cool and distant sounding.


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2006)

"The moment you're barefoot and pregnant, you let me know," Zan says with a slight chuckle.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 7, 2006)

"Stranger things have happened when I'm the one pesterin' people to act responsible-like."


----------



## stonegod (Jun 7, 2006)

"Lighthouse isn't going anywhere; Jango should be our concern now." Ari then turns from his trail finding for a moment to give Nelson a wicked smile. "Anyway, I am thinking about the coin that 'I and mine make,' as you so politely pointed out earlier today."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 7, 2006)

The group continues their discussion in the area, with some thought going towards walking to the lighthouse to speak with the Limran family.  Carl Limran has been lighthouse keeper for close to ten years, and he and his family live comfortably in it.

Khalia, Ari, and Taviss continue to examine the area, and all three of them agree that it seems that quite a number of boot tracks come back and forth from the south to this area.  These tracks seem to be different than the tracks that the lizardfolk left in the previous location - different depth of indentations and such.

Taviss says with authority that these boot tracks are human.  All of his tracking and hunting focus has been towards humans (Favored Enemy: Human), and thus he is assured that he is correct.  Humans came up here from the south and then returned.  And based on a number of wavy tracks heading south and broken bushes and such... it could be concluded that the human tracks were dragging something with them when returned south.

Nelson takes a look at a few of the sling stones that Ari found, and they appear to be well chosen.  They aren't made specifically for use in a sling (they aren't bullets), but they do appear to be carefully selected based on smoothness and shape.  They look like the kind of stones you'd find on a beach, not in the woods.

**********

OOC:  I will be making Listen checks for everyone.  Please let me know if you'd like to use an Action Point on this check or not.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 7, 2006)

OOC: No action points here; adding d6 to a skill Khalia's got no ranks in won't help her much. (Listen +2; all from Wis bonus).


----------



## stonegod (Jun 7, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Humans came up here from the south and then returned.  And based on a number of wavy tracks heading south and broken bushes and such... it could be concluded that the human tracks were dragging something with them when returned south.



Standing from the trail, Ari turns towards Nelson. "Looks like you may get your wish after all.  Humans did this, and from the south. Though, I'm doubtful the lighthouse folk had anything to do with this."
**********


			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> OOC:  I will be making Listen checks for everyone.  Please let me know if you'd like to use an Action Point on this check or not.



OOC: Not Ari. He usually uses those for active checks.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 7, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Standing from the trail, Ari turns towards Nelson. "Looks like you may get your wish after all.  Humans did this, and from the south. Though, I'm doubtful the lighthouse folk had anything to do with this."




"As I said," Nelson said dryly, his hands crossed in front of his chest, "it's easier to jus' admit I'm right... instead of always havin' to be wrong first."

"Besides, these slingstones came from the beach. It might not be Limran and his kin, but they're shoppin' in the same stores...And if it ain't Carl there then it ain't just Jango's got problems."

OOC: Ok, I'll spend an Action Point. I don't have any ranks in it, but Nelson won't be as terrible as some at it in the first place I guess, and it's not like he's going to be much use in actual combat I think.


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2006)

OOC: Zan will if he rolls over a 15.  Currently he's at +1 due to Alertness (Familiar)


----------



## Kralin Thornberry (Jun 8, 2006)

Garrick sat quietly and listened.  He knew the area, he had been here many times.  He was still interested in what S'lar had to say, but he knew that they had to find the missing ones before anything even worse could happen.  Entranced in thought, he stood still listening.


ooc:  no action point use


----------



## Ringmereth (Jun 8, 2006)

OOC: no action point here.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 8, 2006)

Listen checks: TN 20

Amy: 11+2=13
Ari: 1+0=1
Garrick: 14+3=17
Jina: 18-1=17
Khalia: 13+2=15
Nelson: 8+2+5=15
Taviss: 14+1=15
Zan: 12+1=13

*failure*

**********

Having discussed thing thoroughly and the tracks heading south being the kicker, the group decides to follow the tracks heading south.

After a good hike, the sun begins to set and you all see the tracks empty out onto the cart path that heads north into the swamps and south towards the lighthouse.  Taviss and Ari do a search in an attempt to verify which way they think the booted tracks goes on the cart path, and the best they can determine is they THINK the humans went south.

**********

Please let me know which way you'd like to go, and at what point (if at all) you'd like to stop for the night once the sun completely sets.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 8, 2006)

"What do we have here? Oh my! Is this the path to the lighthouse?!"

"I want to get to the lighthouse if at all possible, because  that's the best bet for not sleeping on creeping ground, getting rained on in the middle of the night and dawn, and maybe having something to eat," he explained. "And if we find Jango then we get to walk home tomorrow morning along the lighthouse path instead of stomping through the underbrush."

"An' if'n there's naught but pirates, devilish Five Kingdom merchants, or some other nonsense there...Well, after this hike even _my _good mood will be ready for the tooth," he said grimly.

Nelson rolled his eyes and continued down the path toward the lighthouse, slapping away at the cloud of mosquitos that hovered around them.

"Lovely @#$ing day," he muttered, gesticulating wildly.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 8, 2006)

Ari does his best to ignore Nelson; it almost part of the ambient noise. Instead, he looks to the others. "Unfortunately, the trail is difficult to follow from here. The best indication is to the south---the lighthouse. Now, I doubt that the lighthouse owners would kidnap Jango and knock out Jina, so we should be prepared for the worse." He loosens his sword blade, makes sure his morningstar is free. "A cautious approach is best, so if there are any preparations you want to make first, let me know."

[ooc: 'Bout how far is the lighthouse south?]


----------



## Ringmereth (Jun 9, 2006)

Taviss, still crouched low to examine the trail, looks up at Ari and nods. "Keep yer eyes open'n'movin'," the ranger mutters as he rises slowly. He pulls his trusty longbow off his back and tests the string, and finding the pull satisfactory, he touches one of the arrows in the leather quiver strapped to his back, running a dirty finger over its feathers and shaft. Streightening up, he moves over to his hunting companion and waits for the others to prepare their equipment-- and gets a little farther from Nelson, to boot.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 9, 2006)

Trusting that the tracker knows what he's doing, Khalia loads a bolt in her crossbow, and follows on. If Jango's attackers came from this direction, that was where she wanted to go.


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2006)

Zan follows along as well.  Feeling a bit out of his element, he's at a bit of a loss for things to say.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry (Jun 9, 2006)

"Well, I happen to know  how to get to the lighthouse, since I've been out here exploring a bunch over the past year."

     Garrick waits for it sink in with the others.  "Shall we?"


----------



## James Heard (Jun 9, 2006)

"Um, it's on the road and it's on the beach, an' it's the big tower sticking out of the jungle. I don't think it's all that hard to find, Garrick. It's probably harder to find Seawell in a rainstorm." Nelson shouted back over his shoulder.

Nelson continued down the trail with the same exasperated features that he usually has, now far, far ahead of the rest of the group, since he's been moving the way they've been decided to move for some long minutes while they lollygagged and dawdled.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 9, 2006)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Nelson continued down the trail with the same exasperated features that he usually has, now far, far ahead of the rest of the group, since he's been moving the way they've been decided to move for some long minutes while they lollygagged and dawdled.



Ari clenched his left fist, noticing that Nelson had stormed ahead, and whispered something to Taviss.
[SBLOCK=Whispered to Taviss]"Get ahead of that idiot so we have some reliable eyes ahead of us. Signal if you need assistance, or just find us if you see something interesting."[/SBLOCK]
Turning away from the ranger, Ari gestures for the others to follow. He turns to Garrick. "Go up ahead and hold that yokel up until the rest of us catch up. Unless he _wants_ to be the next one I'm hired to find after being kidnapped."


----------



## Ringmereth (Jun 12, 2006)

[sblock]"Better 'n' dyin' 'cause o' his crashin' around." Taviss replies quietly.[/sblock]

The hunter quietly moves ahead of the group. Stay behind me, he says as he pads away at the edge of the trail, staying low, blending in with the woods around him, and hiding himself behind cover as he takes the lead and checks the path ahead of them for threats.

Move silently and Hide checks for Taviss as he moves along, as well as active spot checks for anything humanoid.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 13, 2006)

Taviss passes Nelson and moves quickly and silently up ahead, with the rest of the group following along as well as they can.  The ranger's speed is astonishing despite the fact that he moves through the trees and underbrush as quietly as he is able.

Nelson of course ignores the attempts by Garrick and the others to slow him down, and as the sun sets in the west, the group find that they have moved much faster than they otherwise would have.  Another thirty minutes after sundown (but with the sky still somewhat bright yet), they move down the hill and see the lighthouse up ahead.

From the side of the road further along, the group sees Taviss within the treeline, flashing his lantern a few times to get their attention.  The party moves within the trees and up to his position, where you all see that he's established a bit of a reconnissance position here to keep an eye on the lighthouse.

As you all kneel down and join Taviss, he points one thing out that you all now notice...

...the lighthouse is not lit.

**********

OOC:  My apologies to you all, but I am actually going on vacation for a week and a half starting tomorrow.  Thus I will not be available to post anything until probably Monday, June 26th.  I certainly hope you all stick with this game when I come back, because I am enjoying it immensely.

To give you all something to do in the meantime, I'm awarding the party another 650XP for roleplaying, thus bringing the total for everyone to 1000XP (and 2nd level).  Go ahead and advance your characters however you'd like, and we'll see you all on the 26th!


----------



## Bront (Jun 13, 2006)

OOC: Do we get the spells memorised today?  Or we need to rest.  LOL, coinsides with my vacation too.  Enjoy


----------



## Ringmereth (Jun 13, 2006)

OOC: I'll see you in a week and half, then. 

Oh, and Taviss doesn't own a lantern.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry (Jun 14, 2006)

"Nelson, wait, " Garrick hisses a whisper at him.  "Do you think it is wise that the pair of us rush ahead without the rest?  If the threat is as grave as it appears, we should all stick together!"

ooc:  I'll be leaving on vacation from the 20th until the 3rd, but I should have some internet access.  Also,  hopefully by then, I'll have a job and won't be out all day job hunting and be able to concentrate some on the game.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 24, 2006)

OOC: Yes, being able to fill in Khalia's new spell slots would be nice, though if we have to rest first, her empty spell slot will be the first one she swaps for a cure.

"I'm not sure it was wise to let us get separated like this," Khalia says softly, to the others that have remained back with her.


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2006)

"I agree, we should all stay togeather," Zan says.  "We are weaker and more vulnerable seperated."


----------



## stonegod (Jun 24, 2006)

Ari contiues to clench his fist the entire time they are following the Luttin boy, and says nothing to the belated calls for lack of separation. _Sending Taviss ahead was the right thing; he knows what he his doing. The Luttin, however, he can go to Khyber._


----------



## James Heard (Jun 26, 2006)

Nelson continued, ignoring his companion's voices just as much as they tried to ignore his.

_After all, it's not as if _*I*_ didn't know what I was doing when I went up here in the first place. These idiots would spin in circles on the compass without somone to drag them somewhere, and any set of fools bound and determined to attack Nelson Luttin first deserve what they get when the rest of them hit their backsides._

Nelson glanced over at the hate-filled eyes following him, and flashed them his trademark "Oh I'm just such a stupid country bumpkin smile."

_No doubt my real threats lie more with the fragile wounded egos of the people I'm travelling with than attackers anyways. I wonder how many of them I can convinced to kill themselves out here without making anyone suspicious, and still getting Jango out of this mess?_

_Of course, I suppose I've got to save myself first before I'm bound for murder anyways. Oh prophecies, how I hate them all._

Nelson continued, the grim look upon his youthful cheeks fleeting, as he once again adopted the too-relaxed gait expected of him.

OOC: Bardic knowledge check for anything interesting about the lighthouse, along with a Know:Local check to know the layout maybe? I'm trying to decide whether the floorplan might allow for a _message_ spell to bounce around properly inside the place or if there are a lot of doors and walls and few windows that might be open (or even an exposed beacon-hole so that smoke or whatever how it works can get out and people inside can tend the beacon without getting rained on). Nelson will also try to see if anyone's moving around in there while it's still light out, shadows moving across windows and such, or if there are any boats moored out at sea/scrapings along the beach where a boat was pulled up around the lighthouse.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 29, 2006)

(cleared out because of server timing problems)


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 29, 2006)

The sky darkens as the night time comes through the woods at full force.  The fact that the lighthouse is not lit is a worrying one, but also might explain why no ships have arrived in Seawell recently.  The party begins discussions on what they should do, and Amycothe volunteers to head back up the road to town to alert the militia of the lighthouse's status.  as much as she fears for her brother's safety, Jina finds a migraine coming on and realizes perhaps she isn't as healthy as she thought she might have been.  Khalia tries several remedies on the girl, but nothing seems to work.  Thus she agrees to go back to town with Amy and seek out Mistress Juja's long-term care.

The two of them walk off into the darkness up the road, and the party does a bit more scouting before deciding to rest.  It has been tiring work thus far, and a good night's sleep would do them good.  A watch is set, and the night begins to pass.

As the sun rises and Zan and Khalia's turn in the watch wraps up (which allowed both of them to study and regain their spells both old and new), the unmistakable sounds of the draconic language begin wafting through the trees towards their campsite.  Thankfully, both Khalia and Zan are experts in the language.

"Another payment isss due sssoon."
"Yesss... they've been very good."
"It'sss been a pleasssure working with them.  For humansss, they know how to ssshow ressspect."
"Yesss.  Which way ssshall we go today?  I'm itching to caussse more trouble for thossse ssstupid humansss in that town."
"Let'sss ssstick to the road today.  Sssome caravansss will probably try and come through."

The voices get closer, and both Khalia and Zan can recognize the sounds of chainmail clinking and weapons clanging off of hips.  These are probably warriors and they look to be trouble!

**********

OOC:  Everyone has reached 2nd level and can get everything associated with advancing plus a night's rest (new and refreshed spells, special abilities etc.)

Also, assuming your character is woken up by either Khalia or Zan, please roll initiative on the off-chance that things devolve into combat (not they necessarily will, depending on how you rp of course).

Welcome back!


----------



## drothgery (Jun 29, 2006)

OOC: Rolled a 15 on initiative, for a 17; http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=497448

Having no illusions that she's a front-line warrior or someone armed with powerful attack spells, Khalia tries to wake Ari up without making too much noise.

As she's on watch, though, her crossbow is loaded and in her hand.


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2006)

Zan wakes up what others he can, starting with the warriors (and Nelson last).  Once he's done, he will take out and load his crossbow.

OOC: Zan's Initiative (1d20+1=17).  You seem to indicate whe had some time, so I figure I should be able to load up the crossbow while waking people up and have it loaded in time for the encounter


----------



## stonegod (Jun 30, 2006)

Feeling himself being awoken, Ari comes to start quickly but quietly. Though sleeping in his armor is awkward, it is not tiring, so his ready for a fight. Quietly taking out his sword, he would crouch towards their spying point, preparing for the worst.

[OOC: Ari's initiative is 3. Sleeping in light armor doesn't cause fatigue, so he's sleeping in his chain shirt.]


----------



## drothgery (Jun 30, 2006)

Khalia will try to quickly and quietly relay the conversation she overhead to anyone that wakes up, if there's time.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 1, 2006)

_The world quakes beneath Nelson's wrothful gaze, as he commands his legions of dragons out of their secret base beneath Khyber to lance vengeance upon those dismissive of his masculine chiseled features. Khalia, chained as she was to Nelson's sky skiff dressed only in the barest of slave attire, whimpered as Nelson's eunuch commander, Air, brought his evil whip across her back.

"M'Lord! Forgive me! I should not have doubted thee!"

Nelson sneered.

"I told you so, wench. Now kneel before the power of Nelson!" Energy crackled from between his fingertips and danced between his eyes._

Nelson stirred happily in his sleep, with a peaceful, contented look on his face. A slim strand of drool stretched down to a delicate flower just beyond his almost perfect looking features that had been crushed in his sleep, and that limped along in the darkness pulled upwards only by that wet nourishment in the night.

OOC: 

After being awoken, Nelson struggled with his socks while seeming to listen grumpily to whoever was babbling. Inwardly, Nelson noted the order of awakening and mentally notched another mark against the his companions for undeserved slights to his character.

_Maybe I should have gone back with Jina,_ he thought sourly.

or

_Maybe I should go warn the lizards?_

Halfway through Khalia's story Nelson giggles.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 1, 2006)

Taviss, perfectly comfortable on the hard ground of the path, wakes slowly as Zan roughly prods him. He wipes his face with the back of his hand as he sits up. Seeing his companions with weapons drawn, he reaches automatically for the bow beside his bedroll and looks around cautiously.

Initiative Roll: (1d20+3) = 4


----------



## James Heard (Jul 1, 2006)

Initiative (1d20=6)

OOC: Oops. My mind's elsewhere. Sorry.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 3, 2006)

Zan and Khalia get the other four roused, and then immediately get into a position to encounter the lizardfolk.  The other four do their best to get prepared, but it's obvious that they are nowhere near as ready as the archivist and the mage.

[sblock=Initiative Order: ]Khalia (17: dex14)
Zan (17: dex12)
Lizardfolk (13)
Nelson (6)
Taviss (4)
Ari (3)
Garrick (last)
[/sblock]

As they begin creeping towards trees and logs that they might use for defensive positions  (since they both have their crossbows out and ready to fire), Khalia and Zan keep their ears open towards the lizard's advance.  As the sounds of the party behind them grow just a bit as they strap on weapons, armor and the like, both of them hear the conversations ahead change.

"Wait!  Ssshusssh!"
"Sssoundsss like sssomeone'sss ahead."
"Move quickly... advanssse!"
"I sssee one!  It'sss not the men from the beach!  Get them!!!"
"Yesssssssss!!!"

The snapping of branches and the rustling of bushes immediately grows, and it is obvious to all that the battle is about to be joined!

**********

[sblock=OOC: ]Because they were up and ready, both Khalia and Zan will get one free round of actions before Round 1 begins.  The lizardfolk are currently far enough away that while they are within crossbow range, they are not close enough to charge into combat (and with the amount of wooded objects along the path, aren't be able to charge anyway).

Khalia and Zan may take their surprise round actions, then go ahead and post their Round 1 actions.  The lizard's Round 1 actions are to make double moves towards the party (and I'll post a map of the combat area once it comes to that point).  Once the map is up and you can see where everyone is, the rest of you may post where you'd like to go and what you'd like to do.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Jul 3, 2006)

OOC: Are there just two of them (as far as we know)?

Khalia's eyes go white as motes of white and silver gather in the air around her, and she chants in high Church speach; the language so old and formal that even those who speak Draconic have trouble understanding the words in which she weaves her spells. And then that gathering power bursts, settling on her allies, and filling them with courage.

Draconic:
[sblock]
"May the power of the Flame hold back your fears and guide your strikes."
[/sblock]

OOC: She casts _Bless_; +1 morale bonus to hit, +1 to saves vs fear to allies within 50' for the next 2 min.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 3, 2006)

OOC:  Actually, based on the different voices Khalia and Zan have heard, you suspect there are probably three of them.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey gang,

Just to let you know, I am now back from vacation, which turned out to be an internetless vacation.  I'll read and catch up.  Again, sorry for the "silent" treatment.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 4, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> OOC:  Actually, based on the different voices Khalia and Zan have heard, you suspect there are probably three of them.




OOC: Okay, it's not going to change her actions.


----------



## Bront (Jul 5, 2006)

Zan will head over to Ari, and sets a hand on Ari's shoulder while he chants some arcane phrases..  Ari begins to grow, till he tops out at about 12" tall.

OOC: Enlarge Person.  Ari is now large (Reach 10', all weapon damage shifted accordingly), +2 size bonus to Strength, a -2 size penalty to Dexterity (to a minimum of 1), and a -1 penalty on attack rolls and AC due to its increased size.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 5, 2006)

With Khalia's and Zan machinations, the group feels more prepared than ever for this fight.  Ari's keen eyes adjust quickly to the new size change, and he makes a few preliminary swings with his weapon, and grins with satisfaction.  Taviss looks over and nods appreciatingly at his monster hunter friend, then prepares to leap into the trees to do what he does best.  Nelson stands there wondering why the heck he's risking his neck for these yo-yos, while Garrick finally makes some noise after being silent for so long (OOC: Welcome back, Kralin!)

As the group spies the three lizardfolk coming through the trees into view, everyone goes into fighting mode, and the battle truly begins!

**********

Here is the battle map of the area.  Khalia and Zan's positions are where they are after the surprise round (but before their Round 1 actions), whereas the three lizards are where they will end up AFTER they take their Round 1 action of a double move.  Khalia and Zan are the only two that go before the lizards in Round 1, and the only thing they could possibly do to engage them would be a crossbow shot or a spell, so I figured I'd let everyone else see where the lizards will end up when their first actions take place.

Everyone may now post their actions for Round 1.  Khalia and Zan, please remember that for your actions the lizards are actually off the top of the map (at a range of about 100 feet), so you probably can either just cast more spells or fire your crossbows.


```
oooooooooooooooooooooooo
oo#oooooooooo[COLOR=PaleGreen]2[/COLOR]ooo[COLOR=PaleGreen]3[/COLOR]oooooo
ooooooooo[COLOR=PaleGreen]1[/COLOR]ooo#oooo#ooo#o
oooooooo##oooooooooooooo
ooooo#oo##ooooooo#oooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooo#oo#ooooooo
oooo#ooo#ooooooo[COLOR=Sienna]K[/COLOR]ooooooo
oooooooooo[COLOR=Magenta]Z[/COLOR]ooooooooooooo
ooooooo#oo[COLOR=RoyalBlue]A[/COLOR]oo[COLOR=Green]T[/COLOR]ooooo##ooo
ooo#oooooo[COLOR=SandyBrown]N[/COLOR]o[COLOR=red]*[/COLOR]oooooo##ooo
ooooooooooooo[COLOR=darkslateblue]G[/COLOR]oooooooooo

[COLOR=PaleGreen]1,2,3, - lizardfolk[/COLOR]
[COLOR=Sienna]K - Khalia[/COLOR]
[COLOR=Magenta]Z - Zan[/COLOR]
[COLOR=RoyalBlue]A - Ari[/COLOR]
[COLOR=Green]T - Taviss[/COLOR]
[COLOR=SandyBrown]N - Nelson[/COLOR]
[COLOR=darkslateblue]G - Garrick[/COLOR]

# - tree or bush (cover)
[COLOR=red]* - firepit[/COLOR]
```


----------



## drothgery (Jul 5, 2006)

Khalia calls out something in Draconic, about as loudly and forcefully as anyone has ever heard her speak.

Draconic:
[sblock]"Surrender, lay down your weapons, and you will not be harmed."[/sblock]

She doesn't have any expectation that her surrender demand will be honored, but she feels morally bound to make it.

Not expecting the lizardfolk to listen to reason, she holds off on firing until they're within close range.

OOC: Delay until at least one lizard is within 80 feet, not behind any cover, and within line of sight of her, then fire.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 5, 2006)

His quiver strapped hastily over his shoulder, the archer leaps forward and takes cover behind the leafy bush in front of him. In a smooth and practiced motion, Taviss draws an arrow from the brown leather quiver and nocks it, but as he peers out from behind the foliage that conceals him, he decides to wait to fire until a lizardman is in the open.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 5, 2006)

As Khalia's voice booms across the glade, the party sees the three lizardfolk warriors come into view.  Each of them are wearing the colors of the Scaled Might clan, one of them is wearing a set of chainmail armor, and each wields a weapon in his hand.  The strange language that Khalia speaks seems to make the three lizardfolk perk up their ears in recognition, and this makes them drop into a combat readiness as they hustle towards you all through the trees.

Khalia raises her crossbow from around a tree, and fires off a shot as one of them gets closer.  The bolt pegs the lead lizardfolk in the arm, he yelps in anguish, and then dives behind a very large tree, going completely out of sight.

(Lizard 1: AC 17 / Khalia Lt. Crossbow: Atk 14+3=17 *hit* / dam 4)

The other two lizardfolk sprint up behind the lead lizard... one of them positioning himself behind a thinner tree (Lizard 2), the other one who wears the chainmail continuing forward as though he expects to engage the group in hand-to-hand (Lizard 3).


----------



## stonegod (Jul 5, 2006)

Pleased at his size, but irked that the changeling and the underbrush prevents a charge, Ari lumbers over towards the lizard hiding behind the tree. Steping to the side in order to make the best use of his new size (and for the lizard to come to him), Ari takes a might two-handed swing at the creature!

[OOC: Move near the tree, but one square to the right to avoid being w/in 5'. Use his reach to attack. Ari get's +2 additional damage from the size [+1 from the bonus, another +1 since he is wielding two-handed])]


----------



## Bront (Jul 5, 2006)

Zan fires his crossbow at the one who fired at Khalia while taking a step back to try to get behind Ari in some manor.  He then will reload.

OOC: 5' step.  Technicaly, Ari now takes up 4 squares.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 6, 2006)

Nelson looked around a bit confused, clearly this was not his forte as a valiant adventurer. After some thought though, he decided to simply look dismissively at the weapons by his side and walk steadily and forthrightly towards the lizard men. His hands spread wide on either side of him, he simply walked. And sang.

The eerie tones of the swamp holler echoed off the winds and trees. Unlike Khalia and Zan's spells, there were no words to the song. Only the sounds of the swamp, amplified and magnified with dirgelike wails, resonated across the dark landscape.

As the song progressed, tiny whirlwinds appeared at Nelson's feet and his eyes began to flash with green light as his clothes began to ripple suggestively at a wind that either was not there or against it. Tiny motes of fireflies began to swim from the young man's mouth and circle his head only to disappear as they moved too far away from him.

OOC: Casts _Prestidigitation_. *sigh*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 6, 2006)

As the lizard that Khalia pegged in the arm stumbles forward to hide behind the large oak, Zan takes careful aim with his crossbow and fires.  Unfortunately, just as Zan's bolt flew towards him, the lizard dropped and rolled to the trunk and the bolt went sailing over his head.

(Lizard 1: AC 17 / Zan Lt. Crossbow: Atk 11+2=13 *miss*)

The other two lizardfolk sprint up behind the lead lizard... one of them (who wields a mace) positioning himself behind a thinner tree (Lizard 2), the other one who wears the chainmail (and who you now see wears a shield on his arm and holds a longsword) continuing forward as though he expects to engage the group in hand-to-hand (Lizard 3).

Nelson decides to try and intimidate the attackers with a little show of magic, and as he strides forward... his eyes flashing bright green, the wind whips around him... the three lizards witness a man clearly ensorcerled and coming after them.  (Should Nelson engage one of them in melee combat, I will make a Demoralize Opponent check).

Taviss takes two large steps forward to get behind some foliage, then lets loose his arrow towards the armored lizardman striding forward in the open.  The arrow impacts itself into the lizard's mailed torso and he grunts in pain, but does not slow down.

(Lizard 3: AC 18 / Taviss Longbow: Atk 14+6=20 *hit* / dam 5)

Now twice the size he was originally, Ari takes several huge stride forward towards the lizardman who dropped down behind the large tree.  The lizardman looks up when Ari's shadow blocks out much of the sunlight over him, and his eyes go wide as the longsword is swung two-handed right at his head!

(Lizard 1: AC 17 / Ari Longsword 19+6=25 crit confirm 12+6 *crit hit* / dam 15)

*THWACK!*  The lizardman's cranium flies off of his shoulders and bounds away, while the body drops lifeless to the ground.  As blood spills from the husk of what used to be the lizardman, Ari turns to the other two and smiles.

[sblock=Current Initiative Actions Remaining: ]Round One:
Garrick

Round Two:
Khalia
Zan

Lizards[/sblock]

**********

Here is the current map of the situation, waiting for Garrick's final action of Round One, and Khalia's and Zan's actions for Round Two.


```
oooooooooooooooooooooooo
oo#oooooooooo[COLOR=PaleGreen]2[/COLOR]ooo[COLOR=PaleGreen]3[/COLOR]oooooo
ooooooooo[COLOR=PaleGreen]X[/COLOR]ooo#oooo#ooo#o
oooooooo##o[COLOR=RoyalBlue]AA[/COLOR]ooooooooooo
ooooo#oo##o[COLOR=RoyalBlue]AA[/COLOR]oooo#oooooo
ooooooooooooo[COLOR=SandyBrown]N[/COLOR]oooooooooo
ooooooooooooo#oo#ooooooo
oooo#ooo#oooo[COLOR=Green]T[/COLOR]oo[COLOR=Sienna]K[/COLOR]ooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooo
ooooooo#o[COLOR=Magenta]Z[/COLOR]ooooooooo##ooo
ooo#oooooooo[COLOR=Red]*[/COLOR]oooooo##ooo
ooooooooooooo[COLOR=DarkSlateBlue]G[/COLOR]oooooooooo
```


----------



## drothgery (Jul 6, 2006)

Khalia looks around, trying to spot a clear shot at one of the remaining lizards. She draws another bolt, takes aim at #2, and fires.

OOC: If she can't take that shot without trying to overcome cover, then she just holds back.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry (Jul 6, 2006)

(ooc:  I'm going to assume that Garrick was not armed at the moment, but if he was, I can revise).

     Seeing the lizard folk moving forward at them, Garrick's hand grasps the shaft of his javelin, not thinking that his slim rapier would be enough to ward off the thick lizard-hide.  He holds the javelin out in a defensive manner.

"I would tell you to let us negotiate, but it seems we are past that point, " Garrick says in draconic.


----------



## Bront (Jul 6, 2006)

Zan will take a step in any direction that gets him a better shot at one of the Lizardman, and then fire again before reloading.

OOC: 5' step to get a clear shot at #2 or #3 (probably #3)


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 7, 2006)

(OOC: Just realized I've been forgetting the +1 to hit because of the _Bless_ spell, but thus far it wouldn't have affected any attacks.  Will add it in from now on.)

**********

Garrick pulls out a javelin from his pack (Move action), and by planting his feet, is actually able to throw it as hard as he can towards the armored lizard  barreling down on them (Standard action).  Taviss and Khalia can feel the breeze as it whips between both of them, but unfortunately for them all, because the lizard was a bit out of range for a good javelin throw (-2 to hit), he is able to deftly sidestep it and it goes whizzing past him and implants itself in the dirt.

(Lizard 3: AC 18 / Garrick Javelin: Atk 8+2+1-2=9 *miss*)

Khalia quickly reloads her crossbow and takes stock of the situation.  Of the two remaining lizardfolk, the one that's standing behind the tree looks to be rumaging in his pack for something and she realizes that he's a much more difficult shot (Cover bonus to AC +4).  So she turns her gaze at the armored lizard and fires... but the same move the lizard used to duck the javelin got him out of the way of the crossbow bolt.

(Lizard 3: AC 18 / Khalia Lt. Crossbow: Atk 4+3+1=8 *miss*)

As Zan reloads his crossbow, he realizes that the lizard behind the tree is completely obscured by the huge monster hunter, so he looks to his right, shuffles forward just a bit in hopes of threading the needle between the huge Ari and the dazzling lightshow caused by Nelson., and aims his crossbow at the armored lizard as well.  The lizard's luck finally runs out from all his dodging and ducking of the javelin and other bolt, as Zan's shot catches him in the thigh!

(Lizard 3: AC 18 / Zan Lt. Crossbow: Atk 15+2+1=18 *hit* / dam 2)

Without missing a beat, the armored lizard ignores Taviss' arrow and Zan's bolt and moves right up to Nelson... having noticed that the bard was unarmed (Move action) .  No honor among enemies for this lizard!  He brings back his arm and then swings his longsword forward (Standard action)... and clips Nelson's side with a very good swing.  Nelson's eyes go wide as the pain begins to course through his body and the blood begins to seep out of him.

(Nelson: AC 14 / Lizard 3 Longsword: Atk 14+2=16 *hit* / dam 6)

The other lizard takes a few seconds to pull out a short stick from within his satchel, points it at the 12 foot monstrosity standing before him, and warbles out a word.  With a flash three balls of brilliant energy explode out of the stick, and impact Ari squarely in the chest causing him a tremndous shot of pain!

(Ari: AC n/a / Lizard 2 Magic Missile x3: dam 3+4+2=9)


```
oooooooooooooooooooooooo
oo#oooooooooo[COLOR=PaleGreen]2[/COLOR]oooooooooo
ooooooooo[COLOR=PaleGreen]X[/COLOR]ooo#oooo#ooo#o
oooooooo##o[COLOR=RoyalBlue]AA[/COLOR]ooooooooooo
ooooo#oo##o[COLOR=RoyalBlue]AA[/COLOR]o[COLOR=PaleGreen]3[/COLOR]oo#oooooo
ooooooooooooo[COLOR=SandyBrown]N[/COLOR]oooooooooo
ooooooooooooo#oo#ooooooo
oooo#ooo#oooo[COLOR=Green]T[/COLOR]oo[COLOR=Sienna]K[/COLOR]ooooooo
ooooooooo[COLOR=Magenta]Z[/COLOR]oooooooooooooo
ooooooo#ooooooooooo##ooo
ooo#oooooooo[COLOR=Red]*[/COLOR]oooooo##ooo
ooooooooooooo[COLOR=DarkSlateBlue]G[/COLOR]oooooooooo

Attack Order:

Round 2:
Nelson
Taviss
Ari
Garrick

Round 3:
Khalia
Zan
Lizards
```


----------



## stonegod (Jul 7, 2006)

[OOC: Lizard three moved through Ari's enlarged threatened Ari to tag Nelson, so he should get an AoO]

Realizing that the spellcaster is probably the larger threat, Ari lunges after the hopefully frail lizardman. Planning to take it alive, he reaches for it to pin it in his grasp!

[OOC: Grapple check +9, including the bonus from being large (+10 if _bless_ assists); touch attack is +6.]


----------



## drothgery (Jul 7, 2006)

_Sometimes, Khalia, you just don't know what's good for you._ The Archivist thinks, as she dashes behind Nelson and begins to cast again.

As before, her eyes turn white, but this time the flecks of silver and bright light gather around her hand as she chants a prayer to the Flame, and then touches Nelson's shoulder, closing his injuries with divine power.

Draconic:
[sblock]
"May the Flame's mercy heal you."
[/sblock]

OOC: Drop _Detect Evil_ for _Cure light wounds_ on Nelson, heal 1d8 + 2.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 7, 2006)

Taviss grimaces as the lizardman in front of him slashes Nelson with his sword, and curses under his breath as Khalia runs through his line of fire and crashes into his cover to heal the fool. Drawing two arrows from his quiver, the archer steps to his right and out from behind the bush, swiftly drawing one arrow back and firing, then nocking the second and letting it fly just seconds later. 

5 ft step and Rapid Shot lizardman #3. If Taviss rolls between 11 and 13 on either attack roll, he will use an action point to boost the roll.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 7, 2006)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> and curses under his breath as Khalia runs through his line of fire and crashes into his cover to heal the fool.




OOC: Taviss goes before Khalia, and so does Nelson. I expect Nelson to withdraw in one direction or another (though for his sake, it'd be better if he stays within single-move range of Khalia). If he doesn't move, I think Khalia can reach the square on the left side of the bush in a single move; at least, I think you can move through an ally's square without penalty. If he moves beyound single-move range, Khalia will just move and won't cast.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 7, 2006)

Nelson winces as the Lizardman wounds him, and clutches his side, though his malicious grin never leaves his face.

In one smooth motion takes a five foot step to the right, draws his rapier, and attacks the lizardman in front of him.

Draconic:[sblock]
"Surrender now and I shall protect you, else..."[/sblock]


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 7, 2006)

OOC: and now Nelson's stepping into Taviss' line of fire. Lovely.

In any case, Taviss will take a 5 ft step in any direction that will lend him a clear line of sight to the lizardman, and then Rapid Shot. If that's impossible, he'll move until he has that clear shot, and fire a single arrow.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 7, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> OOC: Lizard three moved through Ari's enlarged threatened Ari to tag Nelson, so he should get an AoO.



Unless I'm missing something, Ari has a reach of 10' now, which means that Lizard 3's diagonal moves down to Nelson didn't take him into Ari's 10' range until the very final move in front of Nelson.  And moving into a threatened space doesn't provoke a AoO, only moving out of one does.  Thus I don't believe an AoO is required.  Correct?   

**********

As his tabbard begins turning red, Nelson shuffles to his right, allowing him to pull his rapier out of it's sheath.  He then attempts a wild swing at the lizard, but when he lifts his arm a sharp pain shoots through him and his swing comes up short.

(Lizard 3: AC 18 / Nelson Rapier: Atk 6+0+1=6 *miss*)

Tavis curses to himself as Nelson's movement blocks his aim (shooting into melee -4 to hit).  However, as he's within point blank range (Point Blank Shot feat +1 to hit) he takes a step to his left to give him a clearer shot, and then lets loose with two arrows!  The first one goes wide to the left, but the second one hits home, right in his neck!  The lizardman gurgles once and drops forward, face down in the dirt.

(Lizard 3: AC 18 / Taviss Longbow: Atk1 2+4+1+1-4=4 *miss* / Atk2 16+4+1+1-4=18 *hit* / dam 5)

Seeing the second lizardman go down in a heap, Ari makes the wise decision to capture the one remaining to use for interrogation.  He takes one large step forward, reaches down, and wraps his huge meaty arms around the one remaining lizard, who isn't able to resist at all (not bothering to write out all the numbers).  Those that speak draconic hear some pathetic pleads for mercy, and it's obvious that this one was probably the biggest wuss of the three.

With combat thus ended, Khalia takes a moment to heal Nelson of his wound, and the group thus has a target for questioning (provided Ari doesn't snap the lizard's neck in a fit of anger).


----------



## drothgery (Jul 7, 2006)

After healing Nelson's wounds, Khalia does the same for Ari, again gathering silver-tinged positive energy to her hands, and touching an injured comrade.

OOC: lose her final 1st-level spell to heal 1d8+2. I didn't realize he was hurt before.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 7, 2006)

Ari nods his thanks to Kahlia, then turns to Taviss. "Check their gear, including this one's. Especially that magic wand." He then cranes his head at Zan. "How long this spell of your's last? I'll keep a hold if it, but it'd be great to know if I'm suddenly going to shrinky-dink." He then addresses the rest. "Anyone got some questions for this thing? Assuming it doesn't understand me?" Ari tighten's his hold just a bit to see if it will respond.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 8, 2006)

Taviss nods once, and as he walks forward to the lizardman he felled, the archer straps his bow onto his back. He kneels down by the bipedal reptile and pulls the longsword out of the creature's hand, and then proceeds to thoroughly search its body for items of use or value. Wiping his hands on his trousers, he drops the motionless corpse and continues to the second body to do the same. "I trust y'got a firm hold on 'im, Ari," he calls to the 12-foot hunter as he inspects the lizardman. "But I say we tie 'im up."


----------



## Bront (Jul 8, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Ari nods his thanks to Kahlia, then turns to Taviss. "Check their gear, including this one's. Especially that magic wand." He then cranes his head at Zan. "How long this spell of your's last? I'll keep a hold if it, but it'd be great to know if I'm suddenly going to shrinky-dink." He then addresses the rest. "Anyone got some questions for this thing? Assuming it doesn't understand me?" Ari tighten's his hold just a bit to see if it will respond.



"Should last a minute or two.  Glad you found it useful." Zan says.  He triest to figure out what spell the wand fired at them as he moves to retrieve it.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 8, 2006)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> "But I say we tie 'im up."



"Someone do it then while I hold it down."


----------



## James Heard (Jul 9, 2006)

Draconic:
[sblock]"We should wound him before we let him go back to his tribe. Of course, if he doesn't tell us everything we need to know we should wound him to cripple him - because I imagine his tribe's treatment of a useless warrior who failed them already would be worse than anything we frail ones could come up with. I hear that some of the tribes set their criminals force near termite mounds and force them to eat sawdust until they are consumed from the inside? I imagine that would be an interesting way to go. I wonder if your anscestors can even recognize you in the afterlife if all your bones have been eaten by termites?" [/sblock]

Nelson said it conversationally, with a malicious twinkle in his smile, as he wiped the blade of his pale-bladed rapier.

"Or maybe it would jus' be easier fer Ari to take a quick stomp t'this gentleman's ankles in the first place. Rope is pretty expensive."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 10, 2006)

Nelson said:
			
		

> "We should wound him before we let him go back to his tribe. Of course, if he doesn't tell us everything we need to know we should wound him to cripple him - because I imagine his tribe's treatment of a useless warrior who failed them already would be worse than anything we frail ones could come up with. I hear that some of the tribes set their criminals force near termite mounds and force them to eat sawdust until they are consumed from the inside? I imagine that would be an interesting way to go. I wonder if your anscestors can even recognize you in the afterlife if all your bones have been eaten by termites?"



As Nelson's speech in the lizardman's own language resonates in his ears, the lizard starts to squirm a bit and whine in fear.  Ari tightens his grip on him and he yelps in pain once and then settles down.  Those that understood Nelson's draconic diatribe realize why the lizardman got upset.

As Taviss searches the bodies of the two dead lizardmen, he finds that they each have a pouch with approximately 30 gold each and a couple gems.  Individually, the beheaded one wears a buckler shield on his left arm, and an ornate and gorgeous ruby ring on his right hand.  In his quiver Taviss finds about a dozen javelins in various condition... half of them looking as though they've been thrown and reclaimed multiple times, while the other five are in pristine condition.   The armored one is in spectacular and extremely clean chainmail, no traces of dried blood or rust to be found.  On his left arm is strapped a large metal shield that has seen better days, and in his right the longsword seems to shine and reflect with an inner light.  When he comes upon the one Ari holds, it's a bit more difficult to get things loose.  But all in all the ranger is able to get the wand, a pair of potions, and a cracked mace off of him.  For those that speak draconic, you can hear the lizardman complain about having his things taken from him, but another squeeze from Ari shuts him up once more.

Zan immediately rushes over to grab the wand... having deduced that the balls of energy that sprang from it and left no discernable wound on Ari were probably force-related.  It will take a bit of doing to find out how many charges are left in this wand of magic missiles, but any one that fires three missiles at a time is a boon.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 10, 2006)

Draconic
[sblock]
"I don't think it's necessary to threaten to torture him, Nelson. If we let him go, and he bothers us again, or bothers anyone else and we learn of it, then he will die. I'm sure he understands that. So there's no need to be cruel. Of course, if he doesn't tell us exactly which humans his band had an "arrangement" with, and what that arrangement was, then I don't see why we should let him go."
[/sblock]

Khalia says a few words to the Lizardman and Nelson, in a harsher tone than you might have expected from her.

"If he cooperates, then I don't think it will be necessary to tie him up. Still, does anyone have any rope?" She asks.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 10, 2006)

"I've got some, and Taviss probably does as well," Ari answers to the archivist's question. Meanwhile, after seeing what Taviss finds, Ari comments that the chain and sword might be useful to him. "No use letting them go to waste. What's that odd shininess on that blade anyway?"


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 10, 2006)

Taviss piles a heap of new equipment near Ari and the restrained lizardman. "Take th' rope from me pack. I got more 'n' enough," the ranger offers, and examines the loot before him. He hefts the sword that interests Ari and gives it a few swings to test its balance, and then looks at it intently to see if the light is emanating from the blade or merely reflecting off it. "Damn right y' could use it, Ari. Good sword."

The ranger puts the sword aside and begins following the tracks of the lizardmen, periodically looking up and around warily.

[sblock=DM]...but as soon as he puts a few dozen feet and a bit of cover between himself and the others, he pulls the glimmering ruby band from a pocket and examines it closely with an appraising look. Unsure of what to do with it, he drops the ring back into a pocket, and continues following the tracks.

OOC: Everything in useable condition but the ring was put in the pile. Also, if this shows up as red to you too, some weird bug is afoot.[/sblock]


----------



## James Heard (Jul 11, 2006)

Draconic:
[sblock]"Maybe we should just shove him on a pike somewhere along this path to warn the rest of his tribe what happens when people attack Seawell?"[/sblock]
Nelson looked around for various lengths of wood, testing them for length and strength, and casting some aside every so often muttering things like "Won't fit in a cloaca" and "Too short, its feet will touch the ground..."

" F'course," he began in common and finished in Draconic:
[sblock]
"If he started talking _really soon_ I might start t'consider it too much trouble to be looking fer anything more. If he was _really clear_ about what he decided to say, I might even consider lettin' him go. _Might_. [/sblock]
The _Prestidigidation_ still in effect, a misty red smoke began to seep from the young man's eyes.

When the young bard turned away from the lizard man he had to close his eyes and bite his lip to keep from doubling over in laughter.

_This is more fun than, than....well more fun than almost anything!_ he thought.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 11, 2006)

As Nelson and Khalia bicker back and forth in a language that the lizardman, Zan and Garrick can understand, Ari and Taviss go about the task of tying the lizard up.  Taviss pulls his rope from his pack, ties it off around the lizardman's waist, and while Ari spins him, Taviss wraps the rope up and around, tying it off once more.  Both hunters inspect the job and nod in agreement that it looks secure.  Ari then drops him to the ground.

Khalia and Nelson continue their "good cop / bad cop" routine, and you can see some of the greenish color drain from the lizard's face.  The red smoke that eminates from Nelson's eyes is enough to push him over the edge, and he starts sputtering.

"Humansss?  You need to know about the humansss?  The humansss are on the beach.  Passst the light building."  He motions to the still-unlit lighthouse with his head.  "They pay usss to attack the town... keep the town busssy.  We are fine with that.  We hate the townsss humansss.  Attacked usss before, so the Ssscaled Might attacked them.  Humansss on the beach have lotsss of gold and itemsss to give us from the boatsss they bring in." 

Zan and Taviss then begin poking through the items that the ranger took off the bodies, starting with the longsword.  After careful analysis, Zan is pretty sure the light comes from within the blade itself, and thus probably has magical properties.  (Spellcraft TN 15 / 9+11=20)  Looking at the varying conditions of the other items... some rusted and pitted, others brilliant and pristine... he figures there is probably some other magical items within the pile as well.


----------



## Bront (Jul 11, 2006)

Zan looks around, "Anyone mind if I keep this?  I think with a little bit of study, I can use it quite effectively."  He indicates to the wind.

"If you all want, gather what you find and I can see if there's anything else magical.  Wouldn't be too suprised if they're carrying around this and the sword.  Besides, it's better that just my educated guesses."

Zan will search the body of the one who was holding the wand, looking for anything else of interest.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 11, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Zan will search the body of the one who was holding the wand, looking for anything else of interest.



Ari dusts off his clothing, gettting used to his new size, when the spell begins to end. With a sigh, he adjusts to his old form.

Swinging the new blade around and whistling appreciatvely, the hunter notice's Zan's rustling. "I believe Taviss already cleaned that one out, Zan."


----------



## Bront (Jul 11, 2006)

OOC: Oh, I know he probably did, but Zan would be right there, and would be rummaging over him, and what Zan considers interesting might not be to others


----------



## drothgery (Jul 11, 2006)

"I think we'll need a little more information than that. And 'all humans look alike to me' is not a helpful answer. We'll at least need numbers, and anything unusual about them -- accents, something they all wore, or at least all their leaders wore, or anything like that." Khalia added.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 11, 2006)

"A magical sword. huh? I bet it could probably cut a length of pole about this long" Nelson made his arms spread very wide, " And about *this *big around" Nelson  spreads his hands to show the diameter while cagely noting the lizard man's backside.

OOC: Has Seawell attacked Scaled Might recently? Bardic Knowledge and other checks want to know!


----------



## Kralin Thornberry (Jul 12, 2006)

ooc:  why am I not getting any notifications?  I don't understand...I subscribed to be notified via email, and I'm not getting them!!!!!!

Also, how do I do the "spoiler" thing?

bic:

     Seeing that his javelin had gone wide of the lizard men, he began to draw his rapier, when he noticed that the battle was over.  Watching (and listening) as the others interrogate the lone lizard man, Garrick retrieves his javelin, putting it back.

     He then heads over to the interrogation.

"Can I be of any assistance?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 12, 2006)

Khalia said:
			
		

> "I think we'll need a little more information than that. And 'all humans look alike to me' is not a helpful answer. We'll at least need numbers, and anything unusual about them -- accents, something they all wore, or at least all their leaders wore, or anything like that."



The lizardman's eyes grow wider a bit and he appears to get a little nervous.  This nervousness Nelson correctly attributes to the lizardman actually not really knowing the answers to the questions he's being asked, and being afraid that the party won't believe him.  (Nelson Sense Motive TN 10 / 10+7=17 *success*) "Numbersss?  Of humansss?  I only ssseesss a few, but I wasssn't in the humansss camp on the beach but onccce."  His eyes dart back and forth, and you can almost see a pleading in them... as though he's hoping the group believes what he says to be true.  "Accentsss?  Dressssss?  Unusssual?  What do you mean?  All humansss ssspeak and look like humansss.  The few I sssaw from the beach were more cccivil to usss than you folksss from the town ever were, but they look and sssound like you."  When he notices that this doesn't seem to satisfy his captors, he tries to think of some specific things he could mention.  "One wasss missssssing an arm, one had a long ssscar acrossssss hisss faccce... that'sss all."

Nelson considers what has been said and believes him to be telling the truth.  He knows that Seawell and the Scaled Might have had many incidents in the past 10 years or so, and that it's absolutely concievable that they'd hold a grudge against the town (just as the town has held an obvious grudge against pretty much all lizardfolk since before he can remember).  As far as accents and particular manners of dress, both Nelson and Khalia come to the conclusion that unless this one has had direct contact the with town's militia (the only people from Seawell that could concievably have the same recognizable "look" - i.e. their uniforms), humans would all speak with the same strange human-accented draconic and would wear dress that to the lizards would be "unusual", just as pretty much all the lizardfolk look and sound "like lizardfolk" to each of them.

Zan doesn't find anything else of note on the bodies, and he stands over the pile of stuff that Taviss had gathered, waiting to see if the group wants him to check for anything magical.

Taviss' tracking of the lizardfolk takes him down towards the lighthouse a little ways, but actually skirts north of it and continues on past through the trees.  He knows the lighthouse sits on a slim rocky peninsula, and the beach continues southwest from it, but at the distance he follows the tracks (which actually isn't that far from the party), he can tell that the lizardfolk did not make a beeline from the beach directly to where they found the party.  Thus any contact the lizards had with the people on the beach presumably did not happen this morning.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 12, 2006)

"It really might be useful for you to be a bit more observant regarding humans. Surely you can tell a lizardfolk that is not of your tribe without too much difficulty?" Khalia sighs. Dealing with provincial humans was bad enough. Provincial lizardfolk -- who couldn't tell a Thrane high noble like herself from a Q'barra swamp rat like Nelson, or at least that they weren't the same -- might well be beyond her. "At least you could tell us how long your tribe has been dealing with these people, and how you arrange to meet with them."


----------



## stonegod (Jul 12, 2006)

Ari places the sword in the pile and turns to the changeling. "We already know the answer, but you might be able to pick something up when you _detect_ it." He then turns to the captor. He kneels in front of it, casually rubbing his armor spikes. "What about arms? What weapons did you see?"


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 12, 2006)

[sblock=DM]OOC: does Taviss' tracking reveal anything interesting? Does the ring he pocketed have any unusual features?[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 12, 2006)

[sblock=Taviss] Other than the fact that the lizardfolk did not appear to come straight from the beach this morning to the party's location, nothing else from the tracks can be noted... unless Taviss decides to leave the party behind and follow the tracks much further off on his own.

The ring is very beautiful and appears to be of a high value.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 12, 2006)

Khalia said:
			
		

> "At least you could tell us how long your tribe has been dealing with these people, and how you arrange to meet with them."





			
				Ari said:
			
		

> "What about arms? What weapons did you see?"



The lizardman begins looking quite tired from all these incessant questions, especially when Khalia begins needing to translate Ari's requests into draconic as well.  "I do not know... a few monthsss?  I wasss not involved.  We go out... keep town busssy.  Only went to beach onccce yesterday to ssspeak to a human to get our payment.  He had the ssscar, and a large, curved sssword.  What elssse do you want?  Pleassse... no more."  He slumps to his knees and bows his head.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 12, 2006)

DM:
[sblock]Sense Motive on Nelson's companions too. They're obviously doling out and searching for loot without including Nelson so he can only assume that they're acting untrustworthy as hell. Anyone else with a grudge against the town that might show up in bardic knowledge with one arm and/or scimitars?[/sblock]
"Kill him if you want, he's no more use to me now," Nelson proclaims, then begins to collect his things for travel again.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 12, 2006)

[sblock=Nelson: ]As far as you can tell, Taviss stripped the three lizardfolk and dropped everything in a pile in camp.  Thus far no one has done anything with it, because you and Khalia have been interrogating the prisoner, Ari had been holding and tying him up (then stood guard), Garrick watches the interrogation, and Taviss took off right after dropping all the equipment.

Zan is the only one who seems at all interested in the stuff that was collected (not including Ari's practice swings with the sword), but no one has made any indication they want him to either see what might be magical, nor begin dividing the stuff up.

Basically, all the loot has been ignored to this point.

And you cannot recall anyone with a grudge against Seawell that was missing an arm or had a scar.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jul 12, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "Pleassse... no more."  He slumps to his knees and bows his head.



Ari stands. "Guess that is all we are going to get from it. Unless anyone has anything else for it, we either have to put it out or let it go."

Ari returns to the pile and the quiet changeling, and looks at him pointedly. "Well? You going to do something? We know the sword is magical as are the potions. What about the rest? Its not like I can cast _detect magic_ on these things." He crouches to the chainmail. "Can anyone use this?" He then holds the potions for a moment. "Anyone know enough to id these potions?"


[OOC: It is _chainmail_ and not a _chain shirt_, right?]


----------



## James Heard (Jul 13, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> [sblock=Nelson: ]As far as you can tell, Taviss stripped the three lizardfolk and dropped everything in a pile in camp.  Thus far no one has done anything with it, because you and Khalia have been interrogating the prisoner, Ari had been holding and tying him up (then stood guard), Garrick watches the interrogation, and Taviss took off right after dropping all the equipment.
> 
> Zan is the only one who seems at all interested in the stuff that was collected (not including Ari's practice swings with the sword), but no one has made any indication they want him to either see what might be magical, nor begin dividing the stuff up.
> 
> ...



DM: 
[sblock]OOC: Ok, I thought they were putting on the stuff already (chainmail and sword) and Zan already had the wand pretty much in his bag, etc. [/sblock]

Once Nelson collects his stuff, he starts off for the lighthouse again.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 14, 2006)

The lizardman looks on expectedly.  "Let me go?  Pleassse?  I've told you what I know.  It's the humansss on the beach.  They are the onesss you want, not me!"

Zan stands over the equipment deciding whether to cast a detection spell on the pile, Khalia and Ari look at the lizard trying to decide what to do with him, Taviss has followed the lizard tracks a short ways but hasn't decided whether to stick with the group or follow the tracks any further, Nelson cleans up the campsite and gathers and puts away his bedroll, and Garrick watches on.  Decisions must be made about what the group wants to do next before anything can advance further.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 14, 2006)

Ari glances sourly at the Luttin's impetuousness, but has something else to deal with first. "Zan, if you are not going to identify them now, then we'll do it later!" He then turns to the lady, drawing his dagger. "If we let it go, its going to go to its people. They are already going to be less than pleased about what we did with the rest. Let me take are of it so we can move on to finding Jango, and perhaps the others from the lighthouse."

[OOC: Calling Bront! Calling Bront!  Ari will act soon unless stopped so we can move things along. ]


----------



## stonegod (Jul 14, 2006)

OOC: DEFCON: You did get my query about chainmail vs shirt, correct?


----------



## drothgery (Jul 14, 2006)

"I don't see that we have much choice. We can't take him with us if we're any kind of hurry, and it certainly wouldn't be ethical to kill him after he answered our questions. Besides, I doubt he ever wants to see a human again, and I should think he understood that I was quite serious about what would happen to him if we caught him a second time." Khalia said.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 14, 2006)

Ari looks at the lady hard for a moment, then sighs. "Fine. Lets get it done then." He quickly unties the lizard, then kicks it once to get it moving. "Get out of here, cur."

_Maybe Taviss will think its escaping..._ The hunter smiled grimly to himself. 

"Well, if Zan isn't going to look at the items now, I suggest we get going to the lighthouse. Nelson should have been killed by any traps there by now. Poor boy."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 14, 2006)

The lizard sees his bonds being cut off and he immediately leaps up and bows to Ari and Khalia.  "Thank you... thank you... I'll go now.  And sssay nothing!  Nothing!  Thank you!"   He then sprints off to the north, avoiding the path he originally came here on (and thus will probably miss Taviss).

***********

OOC:  Whoops!  Sorry stonegod, forgot to mention it.  Yes, it's a set of chainmail, not just a chain shirt.


----------



## Bront (Jul 15, 2006)

"All you had to do was ask,"  Zan will cast detect magic and look over the pile of loot.  He'll then scan over the rest of the party as well as the other lizard bodies.

OOC: Sorry, I was going to cast Detect magic, been sorta sidetracked with Living Eberron and something going on in LEW.  No one spoke up when Zan asked about the wand, but he still simply has it it in his hand.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 16, 2006)

Taviss strides back into camp as the lizardman disappears into the brush. He stops and frowns at the creature's back, and spits on the ground before walking to the place he was restrained and retrieving his rope. "Wha'did yeh get out o' him?" he asks.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 16, 2006)

Ari grunts as he picks up the spare equipment, stowing it the best he can (after Zan does his magic). Responding to Taviss, "Nothing much other than its seems someone is paying them to distract Seawall. Probably pirates; said the leader was some guy with a sword. Could be our kidnappers. The Luttin boy's heading to the house; I suggest we follow as it will give us a vantage on the beach if nothing else."

Finishing packing up, distributing some to Taviss if the weight is too much, Ari begins moving out. "Let's go."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 17, 2006)

Zan stands over the pile of equipment and begins an incantation.  While the party looks on (and Nelson continues down the path towards the lighthouse), soon the changeling's eyes begin to glow and he begins sweeping his gaze over the items on the ground.  Reaching down into the pile he pulls out six javelins, the suit of chainmail, the longsword, and the two potions.  He glances down at the wand on his belt and nods in confirmation of what he already knew, that the wand was magical too.

Zan stands up and dust his hands off, then notices Taviss standing there.  He cocks his head to one side while looking at the ranger, and makes a casual movement with his hand towards one of Taviss' pockets (the one that holds the ruby ring he grabbed from the lizardman's corpse).  'You know you have something magical in your pocket?'

With no time to actually identify exactly how magical these items are, the group gathers things up and prepares to follow Nelson to the lighthouse.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 17, 2006)

Ari finishes storing the chainmail and miscelaneous loot. He walks up to Garrick and offers him the javelins. "You seem to use these." He hands Khalia the potions, "We can figure out what the do later." All prepared, he claps Taviss on the back, jokingly saying, "I heard the stories, but I didn't think you Brelish really had magic ones," and then sets off.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 17, 2006)

Khalia packs away the potions as they start walking off, shaking her head at the banter between Ari and Taviss. In a minute they'd remember there was a Lady around. And that would be worse.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 18, 2006)

The ranger barks out a laugh. "More 'n rumors, Ari," he replies. Not one for joking, though, he lets the monster hunter walk by and then approaches Zan. "Magic?" he asks. "I don't 'spect t' see magic droppin' from th' scalies," Taviss comments as he shows Zan the ring. "But it did no good for 'em."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 18, 2006)

The party hurried after Nelson, who has already crossed off the path and headed for the lighthouse.  The lighthouse stands tall and majestic in the morning sun, the stonework clean and smooth.  The sandy dunes of the beginnings of the beach start off to the right of the tower, and here and there small whisps of tall beach grass grow tall and sway in the breeze.

The smell of salt and fragrant flower wafts into all your noses, and as you listen, you can here the sounds of the surf begin to recede off the beach.  The lizardman you spoke to had mentioned meeting some humans on the beach, but from where you are as you approach the lighthouse you cannot hear any.  Perhaps they have already left, or perhaps they are too far away to be heard over the sounds of the area.

Nelson is the first to arrive at the door to the lighthouse, and he thinks back to the times he has visited.  He knows that there are three floors of living quarters that surround a central spiral staircase that brings people to the top fourth level where the giant light is housed.  The door is closed, and when he tries the knob, finds that the door is locked.  A few swift raps of his knuckles on the door, and he waits for an answer.  By the time the rest of the party has reached the lighthouse as well, Nelson can come to the conclusion that either no one is here, or that no one wants to (or is capable) of answering the door.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 18, 2006)

Ari catches up to see Nelson standing impatiently at the front door. "Locked, eh? Not surprising. Though I though you'd have some skill getting that open, if what I've heard of the Luttins is true." Looking up, he motions Taviss over to the door to try to get a listen in. "Anyone capable of a little breaking in? Or does someone want to try to climb up and get an element of surprise?"


----------



## Bront (Jul 18, 2006)

"I'm certaintly not up for either myself," Zan says. "Seems odd that it'd be abandoned though."


----------



## drothgery (Jul 18, 2006)

"The divine mysteries of the Flame do not include the means of picking locks." Khalia says in a very serious tone. And then giggles.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 18, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Ari catches up to see Nelson standing impatiently at the front door. "Locked, eh? Not surprising. Though I though you'd have some skill getting that open, if what I've heard of the Luttins is true." Looking up, he motions Taviss over to the door to try to get a listen in. "Anyone capable of a little breaking in? Or does someone want to try to climb up and get an element of surprise?"



_I'd heard suspicious things 'bout what people n'the Five Nations do with th'r mothers 'fore too, but that doesn't make them any more true. Unless you're looking fer a devastatin' revelation 'bout yer ma', Ari?_ Nelson thought sourly. _No matter, it's nothin' six sailors in every port probably haven't whispered to each other anyways._

Nelson looks about for a spare key, trying to think hard about where the lighthouse keepers might put such a thing given their habits. He also tries to remember if there was a midden to be squeezed through in a pinch. When Khalia decides to giggle he looks over his shoulder in annoyance, distinctly looking down his nose at her.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 18, 2006)

Taviss nods to Ari and puts an ear to the door. While he listens intently for sounds of life within, the ranger pulls a hefty axe from his belt and leans on it as he crouches by the enterance. "Yeh a'ready ruin'd our su'prise," he mutters to Ari. "Ah say chop 'er down."


----------



## James Heard (Jul 19, 2006)

"Are y'goin' t'pay the keepers back for th'door you ruin? If they're just down at th'beach gathering clams or out in the woods hiding from pirates you'll look like quite the pickled fool..." Nelson noted, certain that the rest would rule in favor of knocking down the lighthouse door anyways. Of course, if he just told them not to tear it down brick by brick they'd probably tie strings to the top and tug.
_
There couldn't be many worse ways to convince village people that these dangerous idiots need to be strung up from the village tree though...And it would save Nelson the trouble of finding some poison to dip their porks in while he had an alibi._


----------



## Bront (Jul 19, 2006)

"No need to knock it down yet.  I'm sure there's a way in that could leave the doors in tact." Zan says.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 19, 2006)

Ari continue to look up at the tower for an open window or such. "No reason to bash it open... yet. Garrick, what about you? Your tomb reclaimation give you some lock picking experience?"

[OOC: Haven't seen Kralin around, but I do believe Garrick is out lockpick.]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 19, 2006)

Ari  said:
			
		

> "No reason to bash it open... yet. Garrick, what about you? Your tomb reclaimation give you some lock picking experience?"



Garrick looks at the door and lock for a second, then nods to the monster hunter.  He pulls some tools from off his belt and walks up to the door.  Inserting the tools into the lock, he spends two minutes fiddling with them when an audible click is heard.  (Open Lock TN 15 / Garrick Take 20 *success*)  He looks back and grins, then turns the knob and pushes the door inward.

The entry hall (Room #13) is trapzoidal in shape except for the fact that the front and back of the room are curved.  There are closed doors on the left and right walls leading to other parts of the ground floor, and an open door straight ahead that you can see leads to the central staircase heading up.  A small table beside the door to the outside holds two oil lamps.  On the opposite wall on either side of the door to the central stairs are several hooks for cloaks and a number of pairs of boots are strewn about underneath them.  Several wooden chairs are positioned around the room-- some look to be in place, others are knocked over.

As you listen, only the sounds from outside the lighthouse can be heard.

[sblock= Lighthouse Floorplan: ]





[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Jul 20, 2006)

Khalia steps into the room, and tries to make sense of mess of tumbled chairs, clothes, and other things that are clearly out of place.


OOC: Search, +9.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 20, 2006)

Rather than examine the single room, Nelson begins running up the stairs to the top of the lighthouse several steps at a time.

_If they left their boots, cloaks, and lamps then nothing good can be going on here. Either someone wanted to put the lighthouse out, which means I want to put the lighthouse *on*; or they backed up these steps fighting someone and that's why the door is open? _


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 20, 2006)

Khalia steps past Garrick and walks into the entry hall, taking a sweep of her gaze around the room.  Without warning, Nelson barrels past her and rushes straight through the door ahead and the group can hear him stomp his way up the stairs.  Khalia turns to the others in the group and shakes her head in annoyance, and this is returned by a lot of eye rolling and shrugs.  For whatever reason, Nelson operates on a different plane of thought than the rest of the group, and thus they have to just let him do his thing.  They all silently think to themselves, _"Yep, that one's a Luttin all right."_

Khalia starts her examination of the room by turning to the small table next to the door.  She lifts the two lamps and finds them cool to the touch.  When she tries to turn them on, she discovers that neither of them work.  Opening one of them up, she finds that it no longer holds any lamp oil.  The second lamp is also discovered to be dry as well.

[sblock=Nelson: ]You rush up the four flights of circular stairs and bound through the top door to the lookout loft (Room #1).  You find that the light is indeed not on, and is not spinning either.  A quick examination of the workings of the light tells you that the gears appear to be still in working order, but when you try to start it up you discover that there is no oil to be found-- not to make the gears work, nor to actually light the light.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jul 20, 2006)

Ari keeps his eye on the stair as Nelson takes off and takes a look around. "I'm going to do a floor by floor sweep. I think Nelson has the top already. Taviss, stay with the Lady and Zan; I'll take Garrick with me."

[OOC: CW sweep starting on this floor, just looking for survivors or hostiles. Move up floor by floor. More indepth search after.]


----------



## drothgery (Jul 20, 2006)

"That's interesting. No lamp oil." She comments.

Khalia will take her time to search each room thoroughly.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 20, 2006)

OOC:  If you're all splitting up, then please if you don't mind post the order of rooms you each want to travel to so I know where each of you are each round.  Just list the room numbers in order (making sure there are doors to get from each of the rooms), plus how long you stay in them to look around (i.e. a single round per room for a Search check roll, taking 20 on Search etc.)  Thanx.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 20, 2006)

Ari warily searches the lighthouse floor by floor, his new sword in hand. Hopefully, Garrick follows as asked.

[OOC: As stated, floor-by-floor sweep clockwise. Not searching, just checking for survivors/hostiles. So, order would be: 13, 14, 15, 11, 12, 13 again; up to 8, 9, 10, 6, 7, then up to 5, 2, 3, 4.]


----------



## drothgery (Jul 20, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> [OOC: As stated, floor-by-floor sweep clockwise. Not searching, just checking for survivors/hostiles. So, order would be: 13, 14, 15, 11, 12, 13 again; up to 8, 9, 10, 6, 7, then up to 5, 2, 3, 4.]




Same order, just slower; take 10 (19) on searching anything that seems like it could be interesting at first glance (so figure 3-5 rounds per room).


----------



## James Heard (Jul 21, 2006)

OOC: Searching the top level further, including looking outside to see if there is anything to see in the distance, and then moving on to 2-3-4-5. I'll also run a skill check/bardic knowledge inbetween there somewhere to see if Nelson knows anything that might take/use/whatever all that oil. The idea of monsters licking the gears comes to mind, but otherwise I'm drawing a blank. Or do they look like they've just naturally dried out somehow? Is there an odor from where they smell like they might have been used once before, or is there the lack of odor you might expect if everything had just been sucked up into the air along with some other bit of magical moisture creepiness? 

Edit: The only actual Search check I suppose Nelson is doing is on the lighthouse mechanism proper. The top rooms are just to see if there's anything like dried up lighthouse keeper husks, oily-lipped monsters that want to eat him, or more empty lamps/oil containers to make Nelson go "Hrm".


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 21, 2006)

His longbow in hand and drawn back, Taviss follows Khalia and Ari, motioning for Zan to come along with the group. He scans each room for any threats, and while he will hang back with the spellcasters if Ari continues forward, he'll run and catch up with the swordsman if he hears any sounds of trouble.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 25, 2006)

Ari said:
			
		

> "I'm going to do a floor by floor sweep. I think Nelson has the top already. Taviss, stay with the Lady and Zan; I'll take Garrick with me."



As Khalia stands there with the empty lamp, she nods once to Ari in agreement.  The monster hunter moves into the room and to the right hand door, throwing it open and hurrying on through with Garrick following on behind.  Taviss and Zan also then enter the entry hall and take stock of the situation.

With nothing else of note to be found in the entry hall, the three of them move into what looked to be a pantry at one time (Room #13) with row upon row of shelves.  There are small, dented cooking utensils, and the remnants of some foodstuffs on the floor.  Other than that, it looks like the pantry was stripped clean.  From behind you all, you hear Ari and Garrick re-enter the entry hall from the other side, then announce they are moving up to the second floor.

[sblock=Ari & Garrick: ]You sprint through the right hand door and move quickly through a stripped-bare pantry, a kitchen and dining area that has some of the chairs knocked over, a storage room of chest and boxes that seems to be mostly emptied, then a small bathroom with two wooden chairs with holes in the seats that stand over a pair of pits that go into floor and into the ground and a washbasin on the inside wall.  You move quickly into the entry hall again, then go upstairs to the second floor. [/sblock]

[sblock=Nelson: ]As you look inside the compartment that normally holds the lamp oil, you notice a few dried oil stains right beneath the opening, and that there is just barely a small amount of oil still at the bottom.  You would think that either the lighthouse kept going until it ran out of oil (and no one ever refilled it), or perhaps someone drained it of it's oil.  The size of the stain on the floor leads you to believe that either the people who put oil in are very, very messy, or more likely that it was the result of trying to siphon the oil out.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 25, 2006)

Khalia, Zan and Taviss finish up their searching of the pantry and move forward into what appears to be a kitchen and dining area.  A stone oven dominates the outside wall of this room.  Nearby stands a sink, and cupboards line the walls, their doors hanging open.  One corner holds a table and five chairs, the chairs strewn about the same way they were in the entry hall.  Looking through everything, it is obvious that this room has been looted of it's most valuable housewares as well.  There's no indications of any struggle or invasion (by monsters, vermin, and the like), and Taviss notes no bloodstains that he can find.

[sblock=Ari & Garrick: ]You reach the second floor landing and enter what looks to be a common workroom (Room #8), probably where the Limran's repaired their furniture, fixed the lighthouse housing and the like.  Tool racks are mounted on the walls, and large tables occupy the center.  You move to your left to the next door which remains open and enter what appears to be a very small bedroom.  It contains an adult-sized bed and and empty wardrobe.

As you move through the bedroom and approach the next door, you definitely get the smell of death hanging in the air.  You throw open the door and quickly move in.  A double bed dominates the room, and beside it stands an empty, open wardrobe and a night table with a lamp.  Clothes are strewn everywhere, most of them stained a deep, splattered red.  You try your best not to choke on the stench as you cross the room, and when you look behind the bed you find the remains of two bodies.  Those of Carl and Julia Limran... the man and woman of the house.[/sblock]

[sblock=Nelson: ]You get up from looking inside the oil compartment of the lighthouse housing and move to the glass door which opens onto the outside walkway around the light chamber.  The smell of the sea air is strong and you smile to yourself in recognition.  You walk around the glass housing to look out onto the sea, but notice something almost immediately.  Probably a quarter-mile away and about 100 yards up from the slight, rocky beach you see a tall, wooden,  hastily-build tower with a large fire burning at the top of it.  This obviously takes you aback for a second, when your eyes then move out to the sea a bit.  You now notice what the real problem is.  You can see at least three wooden ships have ground themselves on the rocky shoals of the peninsula reef.  All of them have taken on water, all of them look to have been burned, and all of them look to be devoid of people.  If that fire tower has been running continuously while this lighthouse has been out (especially during the night), it's obvious that those ship's captains probably thought the fire tower was the lighthouse and thus didn't realize how close they were to the shore and that they were going to run aground.[/sblock]


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 26, 2006)

Satisfied with his inspection of the room, Taviss motions impatiently with a sideways nod of his head to keep moving, and creeps towards the door.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 26, 2006)

Nelson begins to look around for the lighthouse keeper's spyglass.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 27, 2006)

[sblock=Taviss: ]While Khalia and Zan continue looking and inspecting the kitchen area, you move on to the next door and open it up.  What you find is a large storage room filled with a few barrels, a number of chests, and some gardening implements.  These have all been opened, and again probably all the important or useful items have been scavenged.[/sblock]
[sblock=Nelson: ]You move back inside the glass light housing and look around for a spyglass.  There isn't one in plain view, but when you open the lid of a storage box up here, you find one that had been broken and put to the side.  Upon inspection you can see that one of the lenses is cracked and that it no longer can adjust it's focus.  However, it being better than nothing, you go back outside and use it to look down the beach.

Although a bit blurry, you can tell that the three grounded ships all appear to be stripped of things like sails, rope, barrels and the like.  The wooden signal tower has a large stack of wood at it's base (obviously to use to keep the fire going), and as you watch you notice a lone man with long hair, leather jerkin, and tall boots walk up from beyond the point to the tower, move around the tower a bit and inspecting the fire, and finally head back southward past the rocky point and out of sight.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jul 27, 2006)

[sblock=DM and Garrick]Ari, familiar with this stench, takes a bit of cloth from his pack and wraps it around his mouth and nose to damp the smell. He calls out to the others, "We found the lightkeepers!"

Not wanting to distrub the scene too much for the Lady investigator, Ari peeks through the adjoining door to the next room to see if the young ones meet a similar fate.[/sblock]

[OOC: Sorry for the delay. Didn't see the second post on the 24th]


----------



## James Heard (Jul 27, 2006)

Pausing thoughtfully, Nelson gently begins to tickle the broken lens in an intricate movement of his fingers while whistling a gentle tune passed down through years to worthy Luttin children by his great-great-grandmother. As the tune progresses, tiny motes begin to float from his fingertips and lick at the edges of the glass lense, trying to coax them back into the shape they once held intact.

OOC: Nelson casts _Mending_ on the spyglass. If it's not been an hour yet for the _Prestidigitation_ effect to pass he'll also clean and polish it with magic as well.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 28, 2006)

[sblock=Nelson: ]Nelson stands outside, having successfully repaired the spyglass to get a better look down the coastline.  With the change in focus now available to him, he can tell that the path the lone man took back and forth from beyond the point has been used quite a bit.  More details of the ships can be made out (including their names), and one in particular stands out to him.  _Aegir's Majesty_ is a House Lyrandar ship that you remember Khalia mentioning back in the Green Lilac as the one that had some equipment of hers.  Suddenly, you hear Ari's voice from down below.[/sblock]



			
				Ari said:
			
		

> "We found the lightkeepers!"




Ari Osten's voice rings out throughout the lighthouse and catches everyone's attention.

Khalia immediately looks at Taviss and Zan and hurries off to head upstairs to where Ari is.  Zan looks at Taviss, then decides to follow the archivist up the stairs.  

The monster hunter opens the door to the next room and finds that this appears to be the sitting room of Carl and Julia.  Like the other rooms, it's been tossed about and anything worthwhile has been taken.  All that remains is a number of women's clothes strewn about, a bunch of broken bric-a-brac, and several furniture pieces either too big or too worthless to take.  Within a few moments, Khalia and Zan arrive and the young female noble goes very quiet as she looks at the bloody bodies of the husband and wife.

Zan immediately takes action and declares to the others.  "Watchmaster Silversun needs to know about this.  This has gotten too serious too fast.  I'm going to go back to town and alert the militia to what's going on out here.  Garrick, will you come with me?"  The young rogue looks at the entire scene and realizes that perhaps this isn't the best place for a guy like him.  He nods in the affirmative.  Zan tells the group "I'm sure some of the militia will be out here within a couple hours.  I'll let them know you were here in case you leave before they arrive."  He looks grimly once more at the bodies, and then he and Garrick turn and leave the lighthouse, heading back into town.

**********

OOC:  drothgery said he would be back on Sunday, so I'll not npc his character's investigation and instead wait for him to come back to let us know what he wants to do.  Also, some of you might have noticed that I've put a request back in the Talking The Talk forum for a couple new players, as I'd like to get back up to at least six.  Now that Zan and Garrick are gone from the story, I can fill in the new players easily.

If anyone has any questions, problems, comments, suggestions on the game thus far, please feel free to make them in the out of game thread.  Thanx guys!


----------



## drothgery (Jul 31, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> The monster hunter opens the door to the next room and finds that this appears to be the sitting room of Carl and Julia.  Like the other rooms, it's been tossed about and anything worthwhile has been taken.  All that remains is a number of women's clothes strewn about, a bunch of broken bric-a-brac, and several furniture pieces either too big or too worthless to take.  Within a few moments, Khalia and Zan arrive and the young female noble goes very quiet as she looks at the bloody bodies of the husband and wife.




"Flame preserve their souls." Khalia says, quietly.



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Zan immediately takes action and declares to the others.  "Watchmaster Silversun needs to know about this.  This has gotten too serious too fast.  I'm going to go back to town and alert the militia to what's going on out here.  Garrick, will you come with me?"




"Please hurry, and be careful." She adds, as they prepare to leave. And then she begins investigating the scene, with patient and painstaking thoroughness (take 20 on search=> 29).


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 1, 2006)

Khalia begins looking over the bodies as delicately as she can, and starts the investigation.  Using her keen observational and deduction skills, she is able to come up with the following:

Both bodies are laying face down on the floor and the large bloodstains on their backs seem to indicate that they were stabbed from behind.  No weapons are in evidence, so either the two of them were defenseless when they were killed, or whoever did this took the weapons with them.  However, based on body placement and how they landed, it's more likely that they were unarmed and facing the wall when the swords(?) were plunged through their backs.  A cold-blooded murder of two defenseless people.

The large dried bloodstains on the floor and on the bedspread tells you that no attempt was made to cover up this murder, and thus it was done by someone (or a group of someones) who does not seem to care about hiding his guilt.  So this isn't some sort of "murder of passion" or anything like that.  The people involved were obviously looking to take the stuff from the lighthouse and these two were in the way.  Thus they were eliminated.

Based on this evidence and the evidence gathered from the lizardman you had already questioned, it seems most logical that the humans down the beach (probably pirates) came here to steal stuff from the lighthouse, killed off the man and woman, stationed themselves in a camp to the south, and then hired the lizardfolk to attack the town and thus keep them militia busy so no one would come down here and discover this situation any time soon.  The question now is... are the humans down the beach keeping tabs on this lighthouse?   And if they are... now that they know their murders have been discovered, how long will they stay in their camp before deciding to head for the hills to avoid capture?  Because they must know that once Seawell's militia finds the lighthouse keeper's dead body... the entire militia will be down on them like a load of bricks.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 1, 2006)

Khalia relays what she has discovered, and her conclusions, to the others, then continues...

"I think we have to go down to the beach before the people the lizardman spoke of have moved on. They might not be watching this lighthouse closely, but if they are..." She trails off.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 3, 2006)

Two hours pass following Zan and Garrick rushing back to town to get the militia.  During that time, the rest of the lighthouse is searched, and the bodies of the two Linman children are found in their respective bedrooms on the third level.  Like their parents, they appear to have been told to turn and face the wall, then stabbed through the back.  A gruesome, vile scene.  All four of you remaining cannot begin to grasp what kind of coward would do this, especially to defenseless children.

The discussion is about whether or not the four of you should wait for the militia to show up so that you can let them know what is going on, or else head straight for the camp on the off-chance that the ones who did this pack up and leave quickly.  Nelson relays what he saw of the area further down the beach of the false lighthouse that was erected and which caused a number of ships to already run aground... and makes the point that even if they knew the four of you were here, it would probably take more than two hours to pack everything they've already looted up before they could leave... whether it was on foot or by ship  Taviss also insists that he could follow any trail these fiends might blaze should they leave by foot.  It is decided to wait the two hours or so for the militia to hopefully arrive.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 3, 2006)

Nelson, you return to the top of the lighthouse to keep an eye down the rocky beach.  You figure that a good way to tell if the humans know if you all are here at the lighthouse is whether or not anyone comes back to the wooden tower to check on the fire.  If you don't see anybody make their rounds, chances are they might all be back at camp preparing to clear off.

About an hour after the last time you saw someone inspect the tower, you see through the spyglass that the same guy returns, does a quick check of the area, makes no indication that he sees you at the lighthouse, then returns back the way he came.

**********

Taviss, Ari and Khalia are cleaning up parts of the tower when finally they hear the sounds of horses.  You all rush downstairs and out the lighthouse to meet them, and you see three Watchmen have arrived-- the human Citen Boggs, the gnome Andreana Molary, and half-orc Skarghash... all three respected and accomplished miltiamen (and woman).  Boggs leaps from his horse and immediately comes over to the three of you.

"I'm glad to see you all here.  Garrick and Zan were not sure if you were going to wait or if you were going to speed off after whoever did this.  They told us what you found.  What about the children?  Any word on the whereabouts of Stephan and Helena?"  He looks to his two fellow Watchmen, and Andreana and Skarghash both climb down from their steeds and walk over to you as well.  "This is Watchman Molary and Watchman Skarghash.  Watchmaster Silversun has asked that Molary and myself take over cleaning up what is inside the lighthouse, while you accompany Skarghash to go after the ones who did this.  Is this acceptable to you?"

**********

Nelson, you stay up top on the lighthouse while the three Watchmen arrive and talk with the others.  Keeping an eye out down the beach seems to be the best course of action at this moment in time until something further gets decided.  You walk around outside the glass housing, bringing the spyglass up to check in all directions.  Suddenly, something catches your eye off by the burning tower.  Bringing in the focus of the spyglass, you see something miraculous!  Is that... Jango Silversun?  It can't be!  But wait!  It is!

The young elf boy stumbles into view from the south and moves past the burning tower.  His clothing appear dirty and bloodstained, and there are the remnants of thick rope dangling from both wrists and feet... all of them appearing to have been charred and burned away.  He continues his limping, stumbling approach up the beach, heading towards the lighthouse.

**********

OOC:  Valmont and Brogarn, you are both free to begin posting in character if you would like.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 3, 2006)

Its grim work, cleaning up the remains. Ari hunted monsters, not people. But sometimes,  people were worse.

~~~

When the Watchmen have their say, Ari gives them a quick nod. "Jango is still out there, and my job is to find him. I'll assist in the rest, but I warn you that d'Tharashk might want extra."


----------



## Velmont (Aug 4, 2006)

Jango continue to moves as fast as possible, but it seems hard. He clumsily step on a rope and finish his face on the sands. He stays there for a moment before he turns over and try to remove the rope. He quickly change his maind and simply make sure the dangling rope won't be in his feet anymore. He look behind him and continue toward the lighthouse. As he approach, the elf start to shout "Limran! Limran!" The young elf falls again near the lighthouse. His head looks up and see the open door and the watchmen horses, his face fall down on the ground, and he seems not to move anymore.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 4, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "This is Watchman Molary and Watchman Skarghash.  Watchmaster Silversun has asked that Molary and myself take over cleaning up what is inside the lighthouse, while you accompany Skarghash to go after the ones who did this.  Is this acceptable to you?"




"That's very nearly what I had planned on in any case." Khalia said. She quickly filled the watchmen in on what they had found, and her conclusions regarding how and why they were killed, before setting out again.


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 4, 2006)

Skarg's small black eyes scan over the three people in front of him with an inquisitive gaze then snap back to Khalia when she answers Boggs' inquiry. He nods once at her and says "Just let me know where you need me."


----------



## James Heard (Aug 6, 2006)

Whistling an ear-piercing treble between his two front teeth directed down the stairs, Nelson wheels himself into the lighthouse proper to announce Jango's arrival and whereabouts downstairs. Torn between the idea of aiding Jina's brother to curry favor with her, or the prospect of being further surprised by less fortunate visitors, Nelson makes his decision and almost immediately returns to his perch at the top of the lighthouse and continues to scan the surrounding area for anyone who might have followed the wounded mage.


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 7, 2006)

Taviss springs up the stairs and meets Nelson on top of the lighthouse. "What is it? he asks in a low tone, his mood black. The sight of the dead children had taken any joy he might have found on that day.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 7, 2006)

Ari cocks his head at Nelson's whisper and gyrations, and immediately draws a sword sensing danger. Motioning for the others to stay behind, he catiously approaches until a clearing in the jungle shows him what Nelson saw---his charge. Quickly, but still keeping an eye out for trouble, Ari approaches the wounded elf.

To Jango:  "You fine boy? Here, let us get you back to our others." Supporting him as best he can, Ari begins trundling back to the others. Yelling: "Jango! I've found Jango!"

But, somwhere in his mind, he was thinking, _Damnit. Now I'll need to to the rest of this work. Well, at least there will be more coin. Still don't like hunting men though._


----------



## Velmont (Aug 7, 2006)

As Ari lift him from the ground. "Thanks." He tells, almost breathless. "A few... burns... that's all... and the longest... and the fastest... run... of my life... How are the... Limran?" Jango's breath start to relax a bit. Ari sees many burns around the wrist, his clothing are dirty, with dried mud and sands. The twin limps at the side of Ari. Ari look at Jango's legs. His ankles are burned too, and a broken arrow is stuck in his left leg.

[SBLOCK=Jango's Status]
HP: 3/9 (4 damage from burns, 2 from arrow)
Subdual Damage: 2 (having beeing knocked out)
Remaining slots: 5/4
Dragonmark use left today: 1
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## drothgery (Aug 7, 2006)

When she learned that Jango was alive, and heading this way, Khalia followed Taviss and Ari outside.

_Unfortunately, I cannot heal him magically today; I used my spells healing the others after the battle with the lizardfolk. Flame forgive me, I did not know this would happen._

"I am sorry, but I can do nothing for your injuries right now." Khalia says, clearly repentant. "We were attacked by lizardfolk this morning, looking for you, and I did what I could for Ari and Nelson afterward..."

OOC: DEFCON 1, did you ever roll for Khalia's _Cure Light Wounds_ spells, or did I just miss it? Also, by the book it takes 1 day per 1000 gp of cost to scribe a scroll; I don't suppose that means that Khalia could scribe a 25gp scroll of _Cure Light Wounds_ in half an hour or so?


----------



## Velmont (Aug 7, 2006)

"It's all right..." tells Jango to Khalia. Once inside the ligthouse, he finds a place to sit down and relax a bit and calm himself, now that he knows he was out of danger. "How are the Limrans? ... and my sister?"


----------



## drothgery (Aug 7, 2006)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "It's all right..." tells Jango to Khalia. Once inside the ligthouse, he finds a place to sit down and relax a bit and calm himself, now that he knows he was out of danger. "How are the Limrans? ... and my sister?"




"Mistress Juja saw to Jina. She is recovering, but should be fine. The Limrans... they're dead, Jango." Khalia said.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 7, 2006)

Sadness fills Jango's face. "It is what I feared... I overheard two men talking about the lighthouse and what they had done... I hoped there could be a survivor, it wasn't senseless... I ran here when I escaped, just in case. At least, sister is not in danger."


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 7, 2006)

_Well look at that. The boss's lost whelp has returned. Maybe the old man will lighten up a bit. Still, though. I wonder what the boy got himself into..._ he ponders while he squints at Jango and scratches his cheek a couple of times. _Ugh... need to shave._


"So where exactly did you escape _from_? And should we expect whomever had you tied up to come looking for you?" he says as he watches Jango with unblinking eyes.

_I hate to be suspicious of the boy, but I can't take chances..._ he thinks as he scratches his chin.

OOC: Sense Motive (+4) check on Jango. Call it suspicious guard syndrom.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 7, 2006)

Jango looks at Skrag. He doesn't like that suspicious look he has thrown him... he was half burned and he could be ying or hiding something? Jango clos ehis eyes, the time to gather all his memories.

"Let's start from the beginning. I was with my sister. She had lead me into another expedition of her. We were walking when I heard some leaves moving. I searched the animal who did that, so I looked behind Sina, who was walking beside me. Just as I turned my head, I head a rock behind me, She looked in that direction and turned my attention too, but then I got knocked out.

I woke up bound to a tree. A trap in front of me. It was easy to understand the arrow would fly to me if I moved. All the group was doing there everyday things. No one seems to take much care of me. From there I overheard two persons talking about there 'little trip' to the light house, as they told... one of them spoke about what he has done to... just thinking about it and knowing it's true..." Jango pause and swallow the emotion that was about to get out. "A few hours later, I got a chance, no one was near me, so I tried to burn my rope with my powers. It wasn't easy, but I got it. While I was finishing to burn the rope on my ankles, I trip the trap and I recieved the arrow in my leg. It took all my will not to shout in pain, but I quickly escaped. Once out of sight, I cast a spell to haste my speed. Even if I was limping, my spell allowed me to run faster than a man in good health. I head toward here in hope there would have been a survivor... or to see the horror by my eyes to report it..." Jango looks at his leg and see the broken arrow. "It is more serious than I thought... I didn,t took time to inspect the wounds..." He grabbed the shaft of the arrow and pull it from his wounds. He let a cry out.

"They may have sent someone after me, I didn't took care to cover my track. I was faster, that was the important thing. My captors was a bunch of pirates. They were doing every day things, moving a lot of goods. But the ones I overheard was concerns by the bodies in the lighthouse... and now that I have escaped, most likely more will be concerns to be found and they will likely move soon."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 7, 2006)

[sblock=Jango: ]The last thing you remember before you woke up this morning tied up against a tree right was walking with your sister through the woods, trying to see if you could find a lizardfolk camp to spy on.  You then heard a series of quick thumps (like rocks against wood) before feeling a sharp blow to your head and then everything going black.

When you woke up this morning, your hands were tied behind you around the trunk of a small tree on the edge of the beach.  Your feet were also tied together, and three feet away from you was a bow and arrow contraption set up with ropes.  You quickly figured out that if you moved your legs or feet too quickly, it would release a catch that would fire the arrow directly at you.

Around the beach were quite a number of raggedly looking men... presumably pirates.  There were several tents around, and they were all doing the jobs of the day... cleaning, moving barrels, practicing swordplay, eating, belching etc.  No one was paying any attention to you, which is why you heard two of them mention how they hoped to get out of here quickly, because someone was bound to find the bodies in the lighthouse.  In order to escape, you took the chance of using your dragonmark to produce a flame in your hands in hopes of burning through the ropes that had you tied.  You were luckily able to do it and also use the flames to burn the ropes around your feet, but unfortunately once the ropes snapped the arrow was released and hit you in the leg.  This sudden pain made the flames flare up a bit and you accidentally burned yourself as well.  But you remained quiet as much as possible and struck off to the north.  You stumbled for about a quarter-mile until seeing the lighthouse, and you stumbled up to it and dropped at the feet of the House Tharashk hunter, Ari Osten.[/sblock]
[sblock=Khalia: ]In the two hours it took for the the Watchmen to show up, I'll say you could have spent that time writing a pair of CLW scrolls if you wanted to do so.  You also had a pair of potions you got off the lizardman, and your Knowledge: Religion allows you to know a Cure Light Wounds potion when you see it. [TN 10 / 6+11=18 *success*]  You also successfully make a Knowledge: Arcana roll to know that the other potion is a Potion of Expeditious Retreat [TN 15 / 12+9=21 *success*][/sblock]
[sblock=Skarghash: ] [Sense Motive TN 10 / 7+4=11 *success*] From what you've heard about the situation from Watchmaster Silversun, everything the boy says makes sense, and you do not get the sense that he is lying.  Rather, he is quite frightened but very happy to be alive.[/sblock]
[sblock=Nelson & Taviss: ]As Ari, Khalia, Jango and the three Watchmen speak down below, you keep watch on the lighted tower area.  No one appears.[/sblock]
Watchman Citen Boggs nods at all the conversation.  He begins walking towards the tower and you can tell the news of the four deaths inside has filled him with a deep grief.  The Limran's were much liked around town, and it is a damn shame what has happened.  The female gnome Watchman Molary follows after him, and when Boggs reaches the front door of the tower, he turns back to Ari, Khalia, Jango, and Skarghash.

"The town will pay whatever it takes, Osten.  Tharashk is known as best hunters around, correct?  Well, go hunt those bastards.  Alive if you can... dead if you have to.  If what you told me is correct, it's not just these four they are responsible for, but three whole ships worth of people as well.  You take care of them... make sure they never cause the good people of Seawell any more harm.  Jango?  I'll tell your father you are okay, and that you were showing these folks where you were held.

Take care of yourselves, okay?"

He then turns and walks inside the lighthouse.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 7, 2006)

OOC: Okay, Khalia scribed a scroll while waiting (cost 12.5 gp, 1 XP).

The archivist pulls out a sheet of paper that was stuffed between the pages of her prayerbook. "I'd hoped I would not need to use this so soon, but ..."

The white and silver that accompanies Khalia's spellcasting seems to gather around the paper she reads from instead, until it gathers on her hand, and then flows into Jango as she touches his forehead.

Draconic:
[sblock]"Be healed, by the mercy of the flame."[/sblock]

OOC: Cure Light Wounds (scroll) from right now 1d8+1=7


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 7, 2006)

OOC: drothgery, whoops!  Forgot to mention the cures part in my previous post!  Both Ari and Nelson went back to full recovery (which is why I forgot to mention it)  My apologies!


----------



## stonegod (Aug 7, 2006)

Ari nods at the Watchman's orders, making sure all his weapons are in place. He then motions for Taviss and Nelson to come down. Making sure Jango is at least able to move, he states, "We better get going then. They'll be coming for us, it be best if we can travel a bit surpititiously. Jango, you think you can get us back that way?"


----------



## Velmont (Aug 7, 2006)

Jango looks at his burns and wounds... they have all dissapeared. "Thanks." His mind was analyzing that phenomena... he was wondering if he couldn't duplicate such effect with his own power, but his study let him think he would never be able to do such things. "I can show you. If you have at least a dagger, or more favorably, a sword and a bow, I would be in a better situation to help you."


----------



## drothgery (Aug 8, 2006)

OOC: Jango has had prior experience with Khalia's healing spells; he and his sister have accompanied her excavation trips before, and she's patched them up after a few scrapes. He's one of the few people in Seawell who knew she had such capabilities before the start of the adventure (the others being the elder Silversuns, Jina, Zan, and Mother Tharavar of the local shrine to the Flame).


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 8, 2006)

_Boy seems on the up and up. That's good news. Hate to be the one to break it to the old man that we're throwing his boy in the clink._ Skarg shudders a bit thinking of how that would go.

If surreptitious is what you're after, they've sent the right person. It happens to be a specialty of mine. Skarg says with a grin which fades as a couple of eyebrows raise. Ahem. My apologies. I mean Skarg sneak good. Smash good too. Hate to break everyone's preconceptions on Half Orcs. he says with a bit of a sneer. I'll just be over here. Let me know when you're ready. with that, he walks off a few feet towards the direction that Jango came from and looks down the beach.

Spot check +5. Skarg's trying to see if anyone's coming from the direction Jango came from.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 8, 2006)

Keeping an eye on the half-orc, Ari draws his old longsword and hands it to Jango. "Keep it and yourself in one piece; wouldn't want to break the news to your father that his son wasn't fine afterall." Seeing the Watchman begin to move to the trees, Ari calls just loud enough for him to hear, "Wait for Taviss. He's got enough backwoods stealth to match. It'd be a good idea to keep two pairs of eyes out."


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 8, 2006)

On cue, Taviss pads down the stairs slowly, leaving Nelson to keep watch if he desires. Nearly growling, he speaks to the others as he walks out the door, stopping for nothing. "Alive if w' can? We take careuhv'em. Fer' _good._" Bow in hand, he heads for the trail. With a glance to the half-orc, he starts searching. "Le's hunt."


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 8, 2006)

Skarg nods once at the ranger then steps in behind and off to his right a bit, keeping Taviss in sight.

_Down to business._ he thinks as he concentrates on the task at hand.

Taviss & DM:

[SBLOCK]I'm not sure how fast Taviss is moving, but will be following him with a bit of space in between so we're not bunched up. I'm guessing 8 feet off, but I'm not sure if the trees will get in the way. Once Taviss starts trying to move silently, I'll follow suit. Unless he's doing that now, then I'll do the same.[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Aug 8, 2006)

"Thanks" Jango takes Ari's sword. "I am brave but not a fool. My spells will allow me to stay behind you... but I would rather be able to defend myself if someone can reach me." He join up Taviss. "It's that way." the elf tells, pointing the beach where it turn and the footstep the elf left dissapear behind some trees.


----------



## James Heard (Aug 8, 2006)

"S'now we're dead certain on getting er'selves killed too?" Nelson asked, rubbing his jaw thoughtfully as he walked down the stairs.

"That seems brave n'dumb, plumb..." he frowned.

"Cuz', really, jus' because I've only seen the one...If it's jus' the one then he's pretty much going to kill the rest of us without breaking a sweat after his warmup," Nelson waved his hand expansively, " here."

"An," he continued, "if'n there's more n'one then we haven't seen 'em and without a count or a lay then we're gonna end up moppin' the lighthouse rattlin' chains alike spooks too..."

Nelson stopped rubbing his jaw and his frown became more severe as his hands dropped down to his sides and he looked each of his companions.

"No offense, I know everyone's in a great hurry to kill an' be killed 'round here. But maybe I should go talk w'these folks first an' find out a little more 'bout 'em? If I screw up then everyone gets t'continue on with the killin' an we're no worse off'n before; an' if I fixem up rit n'we find out what they're here for 'sides murderin' people - which I might remind you all doesn't seem like a particular good way to make coin anymore'n sinking ships does unless you're a lot more gill'n pirate's are like to be."

"In other words, it still smells fishy, and sometimes you catch more fish by casting out some bait and seeing how the fish react than jus' spearin' the first whiskers that wiggle in the muck."


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 8, 2006)

_Luttins... do they drop their kids on their heads as part of some ritual of birth?_ Skarg thinks and lets out a heavy sigh. 

Yes. Fantastic plan. You go make nice with folks who are intentionally running ships aground and most likely killing entire families. Maybe they'll have tea! Let us know how that goes. he says with a sneer.

I've been given my orders and that's to go hunt the bastards down. I'm not saying we should run in, arrows flying and swinging around our swords like giant phallic symbols, but we certainly shouldn't make polite conversation and ask them if they take milk with their tea. Noone with good intent does what they've done. We should scout them out, find out their weaknesses, and take them down. That's the way I see things, anyways. 

His eyes pass over those gathered.

You folks let me know what you think is the better plan. Make it quick, though. I don't think dawdling will help our cause.

_If these folks aren't up to what needs to be done, I know some of the boys will gladly come help. They may not like me much, but I certainly think they like child killers even less._ Skarg lets out a slight snort as he thinks _Well, at least I'd hope so._


----------



## drothgery (Aug 8, 2006)

Khalia exhaled. _That saves me from trying to drag Nelson along on an appeal to duty, honor, or faith -- none of which he appears to have much of._

"The only arguments I could make against charging, swords and spells blazing, after those who would murder children are that we do not know their numbers or their skills, and I have already called on the healing spells that, by the grace of the Flame, are within my ability to cast." Khalia said. "I find myself completely in favor your plan, Watchman Skarghash."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 8, 2006)

As the group confers with each other about the best method to advance on the pirates down the beach, Watchman Malory comes back outside the lighthouse and speaks quickly to the group.

"I forgot to mention... the changeling asked me to convey to you what he discovered about the items you all found on the lizardfolk.  With everything that went on with the interrogation and then the events inside the lighthouse, it plum forgot his mind."  The gnome reaches into her pocket and pulls out a small piece of parchment that she then reads from.  "The longsword, and the six javelins all have a faint aura of evocation.  He suspects a minor bonus of skill if you use either of them.  The suit of chainmail and the ring that Taviss had both have a slight aura of abjuration... protection... Zan thinks they probably will protect you a bit better.  And the wand is one of magic missiles with a command word of 'Sssaren'.  He also mentioned he didn't actually check the two potions found, but suspects they probably have some minor magical effect."  She looks around the group to verify they were all paying attention, hands the parchment to Khalia, then returns to the lighthouse.

**********

OOC:  Because I hate how lame it is to know what unknown magical items actually do, the 10th level spell 'Deux Ex Machina' has just been cast, and here are the six items you got off the lizards.  Divide the stuff up however you'd like.  

longsword +1
6 javelins +1
chainmail +1
Ring of protection +1
wand of magic missiles [3 per] (30 charges)
potion of cure light wounds
potion of expeditious retreat

Also, once all discussion has finished about how you want to proceed, please let me know what the full plan is.  Thanx guys!


----------



## drothgery (Aug 8, 2006)

OOC: Khalia only has any interest in the Ring of Protection, and possibly holding onto the potions. She can't wear the armor without being encumbered, and the weapons would be better in other hands (if there were a crossbow in the mix, she'd be interested).


----------



## James Heard (Aug 8, 2006)

Nelson rolled his eyes and muttered a prayer to the Traveller to protect them all from fools and children. _These idiots can't wipe their behinds with both hands, a buddy to lead the way, and a map._

"Well then, I guess thas' that."

Nelson nods, and exits the room to leave the mercenaries to argue over their spoils.

OOC: Nelson still has the spyglass.

DM:
[sblock]OOC: Nelson leaves on the path toward town, checking for anyone caring to follow him, and then turns to head toward the camp of the pirates, or attacks whichever of his brave "companions" that decided to try and tail him, attempting to catch them in a surprise round. Nelson isn't going to play around anymore while people risk the lives of the people in the town just because they've decided that any plan he comes up with is bs. [/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 8, 2006)

Ari shakes his head at Nelson's continued histronics, but, as he has on occasion, he makes some sense. Well, not the storming out bit.  "I did not say charge in; I said take the fight to them. Finding their numbers and locations is what matters. Then we can decide how best to proceed. But I negotiation is not likely an option---they have already shown their hand in that matter."

Looking back towards the direction Nelson walked off to, he calls out, "Come on, Nelson. Even you have to agree that that is a good plan. After all, its part yours." _Cursed people. Monsters are easier to deal with._

OOC: Suggest having our sneaks sneak ahead to look for a path, while the rest follow behind (taking 10 on our sneak, so we'll be moving slowly). Find them, figure their numbers first.

Ari already has the longsword; I don't think hexblades are proficient in medium armor, so the chain is useless to him. A potion of cure light would be beneficial, but not vital.

And, Nelson, we are already outside.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 8, 2006)

"Nor did I. If we had my father and a dozen templars of the Flame here, there would be no need for stealth, and I for one dearly wish that was the case, but we do not, and that is not what the Watchman proposed." Khalia added.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 8, 2006)

Jango, listen to the loot description. It is not his own and doesn't pass a comment on it, he simply lead the group toward, giving indication about the camp, as best as he can.

OOC: For the loot, Jango can easily use it, but he wasn,t there in teh fight and will never ask as his. If there is someone else who can use it, it might be good to give it to that person. If Jango is the only one who can carry it, I think it is better to be able to use all ressource we have.

DEFCON1: Except several tent and a tree, i don't know much about the camp. If there is some information Jango could give before the scout goes ahead... it may even be enough that we will not need to scout...


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 9, 2006)

The group prepares to get going towards the pirate camp.  Nelson however gets upset at the desires of the group and rather than follow the party, hits the path that eventually leads back to the main road that runs along the coast north and south of Seawell.  Some of the group calls out to him to come back and help out, but being the hard-headed Luttin he is... he ignores them and continues walking off.  He eventually disappears around some trees up the path.

Before everyone leaves, Jango gets a chance to go into the lighthouse and get himself cleaned up-- the remnants of the ropes are removed, a belt is found that he ties around his waist, he straps Ari old longsword to his belt and is given a small knife from Watchman Boggs.  He is also handed the wand of magic missiles as he is the only one who is able to use it.  Ari already has the magical longsword, the suit of chainmail is left with Boggs as no one wants to wear that heavy of armor, and the javelins are available for anyone to take.  Taviss still has the ring as he grabbed it early on, and there been no indication that he was going to offer it up to anybody else (nor wear it either).

The party then decides to leave and head south.

**********

Skarghash and Taviss move out ahead first... keeping a good distance between themselves as they move through the trees.  Khalia, Ari and Jango follow about 100 yards behind.  As you all advance forward, you come upon the area where the pirate's signal tower stands.  Nelson had mentioned that it seemed that the guy who came to check on the tower was on an hourly rotation, and judging by the time that has past, that hour should be up soon.  In fact, Skarghash hears footsteps approaching the signal tower area [Listen check TN 20 / 16+5=21 *success*], and motions to Taviss up ahead.  Taviss immediately hides behind a tree [Hide check TN 13 / 10+7=17 *success*] and then spots a guy in typical sailor/pirate clothing advance towards them.

[sblock= Map Of Lighthouse/Signal Tower/Beach: ]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Red = lighthouse
Orange = signal fire tower
Black = the three ships run aground[/sblock]


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 9, 2006)

Skarghash, following Taviss quietly through the trees, notices they've made it to the make shift signal tower when he hears foot steps from up ahead. He looks over to Taviss who doesn't seem to have heard them. Knowing Taviss would notice a shift in Skarg's progression, he stops and waits for Taviss to look at him, which he almost immediately does. He then points at his ear, points ahead, then ducks behind a tree and hides. Peeking around, he notices that Taviss has done the same.

_Now what? I know guard detail well enough to know that if this guy doesn't get back, someone's going to notice._

While he ponders the situation, he looks back the way they came, hoping to get a clear view of the rest of their party so he can warn them.

OOC: Hide check if you haven't, please.


----------



## James Heard (Aug 9, 2006)

DM:
[sblock]OOC: As I said, Nelson moves away from the party then doubles back toward the pirate camp from another direction trying to move along any paths that seem to have been made by the lizard folk. Unlike the rest, he's not making any effort to hide himself, or to appear disenginous at all. If he can actually find any pirates to parlay with in this manner, he'll try to look appropriate to the audience - that is, as a low-down scoundrel of a fellow ilk out to make a deal. [/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 9, 2006)

Brogarn said:
			
		

> While he ponders the situation, he looks back the way they came, hoping to get a clear view of the rest of their party so he can warn them.
> 
> OOC: Hide check if you haven't, please.



OOC: I suggested we all be taking 10 on our Move Silently, so while we may not be hiding, we should be mostly quiet.

Ari crouches cautiously through the forrest, trundling more than he would like. He thought Garrick would take the javelins, but the thief did not before leaving. He makes sure Khalia has the excess potions, just in case. He keeps the group moving slowly, and quietly.

Seeing the two front-guard suddenly bolt into the trees, Ari crouches in an attempt to lower his profile. _What are they up to now?_

OOC: Hide check, waiting for a signal to attack or stay.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 9, 2006)

OOC: While she has little skill at it, Khalia will attempt to Move Silently (take 10 = 12) and Hide (untrained, +2 Dex) if she sees the others doing so.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 10, 2006)

Jango find a place to hide and stay quickly there, the wand in his hand, ready to use it if necessary.

OOC: Same here, take 10 on each hide and move silently. It should make 13.


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 10, 2006)

OOC: Just to clarify, I meant a hide check for me. I should of been more clear. Sorry about that.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 10, 2006)

Brogarn said:
			
		

> OOC: Just to clarify, I meant a hide check for me. I should of been more clear. Sorry about that.



OOC: The natural response to your scouts hiding is to hide yourself.


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 10, 2006)

Taviss slowly nocks an arrow on his bowstring and waits silently behind cover, hoping the pirate will not pass too near the group--after seeing the dead family, the ranger has no compunctions about killing, but he stays his hand for the moment, waiting for the man to pass nearby, and watching and listening for any companions he may have.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 10, 2006)

"Damned Erqua... damn her to The Shadow!" the pirate mumbles to himself as he continues walking towards the signal tower.  He passes right by Taviss and gives nary a glance in the ranger's direction.  It's obvious to all that he's in his own little world right now and noticing next to nothing.

Skarghash, hunched down behind the huge wall of chopped wood that is used for the fire at the top of the tower, keeps his eye on the pirate as he comes into the area.  Again, the pirate does not even bother to look around or pay attention to much anything, but instead walks over and grabs a log from the front of the pile.  "It's too dangerous... she knows this... but does she listen... nooooooooo!"

Hiding about thirty feet north of the signal tower, Ari, Khalia and Jango watch as the pirate takes the log over to the tower where a ladder is attached to it, and begins to climb it with one hand.  Once nearing the top, he tosses the log up into the fire and begins climbing back down.  "One more night, she says... one more ship and we'll get the equipment to get into cave, she says... blah blah blah..."  He reaches the bottom of the tower and starts moving back to the pile of logs, presumably to get another for the fire.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 10, 2006)

"Cave?" whispers Jango. He doesn't move and await the others signal bafore doing anything.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 10, 2006)

Knowing that there is no way he could move up to the scouts quietly, he waits for their signal. _Are we following or attacking?_


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 10, 2006)

_Hand signals. We need hand signals._ Skarg thinks to himself as he watches the pirate go about his work.

_It's best if we let this bastard head back to his camp. That gives us more time and we don't set off any alarms._ he looks back at the other folks all holding their position.

_Maybe they're all thinking the same. I'd know this if we had hand signals..._ Skarg lets out a quiet sigh then holds up a clenched fist, hoping the others understand.

_Although I guess we could question him and get more information... Ya. Hand signals and plans. Both good things to have._ he thinks and rolls his eyes at the situation as he lets his fist fall back down to his side.


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 10, 2006)

_Time is short,_ the ranger decides. He turns back towards his companions, raising a finger to his lips in the universal gesture for quiet. He waits in his hiding spot, adjusting his position if necessary to ensure the pirate will not spot him again on his return. He lowers his bow as well, intending to let the man survive his routine.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 10, 2006)

With no experience in reconaisance that wasn't done on the other end of scrying device -- and her father doing the scrying -- Khalia is content to follow the others lead for now, as long as she doesn't see anyone in immediate danger.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 10, 2006)

With nobody interrupting him, the pirate is able to throw three good-sized logs up onto the signal tower platform.  The flames rise into the sky and the pirate then reaches the ground once more.  He turns back south to head back the way he came, when all five of you notice him stop short.

He turns his body back towards the north and looks out across the crags and rocks at the lighthouse that stands out on the small point.  Each of you had also done this just out of reflex as you were walking this way... so you are all pretty certain that there's really nothing the pirate could see.  There are enough rocks, trees, and the masts of the busted ships in the way that unless someone was waving a flag at the top of the lighthouse or something... there's really nothing for someone to notice out here.  Of course, this doesn't stop you from holding your breath for just a second as the pirate looks out to the north.

After about eight seconds the pirate finally turns back and begins walking south down the rocky beach.  He passes right by Taviss hiding in the lead, and again does not appear to have noticed him.  He then continues on past, walking at a leisurely pace.


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 14, 2006)

Skarg watches the pirate walk away.

_Damn. I hope letting him go was the right decision. Gives us an hour to scout on our own, though. Guess if we're careful we can always grab him next route._

Skarg waits until the pirate is well away then sneaks over to Taviss' position to quietly confer with the ranger. 

I was thinking we shouldn't raise any alarms by grabbing this one. Should give us an hour of uninterrupted scouting. Can catch him next time if we feel we need more information. If we want him now, though, we'd better get on him.


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 14, 2006)

"Let 'im go," Taviss replies in a low whisper. "Say w' slit 'is throat. 'is boys'd be out 'ere fast, an' we loose th' s'prise." Once the pirate is safely past the group, Taviss emerges from hiding and motions his companions forwards the signal tower. He follows the trail, trying to learn how many creatures have been here recently by their tracks.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 14, 2006)

[sblock=Nelson: ]When you reach the end of the lighthouse's trail and turn out of sight from the lighthouse, you hurry along to the main road and immediately turn and head south.  You have no idea how far you'll need to go, but you follow the road for a couple hundred yards at least before inching back into the trees running alongside the beach.  You figure that at the rate the group has been moving, you'll probably have at least a half-hour on the group when you arrive at the campsite.

You advance through the trees and have taken on an appearance of a ne'er-do-well, hoping to mix in or at least not threaten whomever awaits.  As you walk, you notice the pirate who has been checking on the signal fire walking north in your direction, although closer along a path that runs along the rocky beach.  You let him move on past you and he continues on towards the signal tower.

After about a half-mile, you finally come upon what you were looking for.  As you break through the trees, you see a series of tents that have been set up inside of a small cove area of the beach.  A few small foot trails can be seen, and you figure that the main one probably connects up to the main road probably a couple hundred yards inland.  As you watch, you see probably four or five men/women moving through the camp, each doing their own jobs.  You also can see and hear what looks to be a male dwarf shouting orders to the people, and you would guess that he's probably someone important by the way the others defer to his shouts.







**********

OOC:  James, because this will at least start as social interaction, whenever you make posts that involve speaking to the others, please also identify which skill you'd like to use (Bluff, Intimidate, Diplomacy, Sense Motive etc. etc.) so I know which ones to roll for.  Also, in order to keep what goes on at the camp a secret, please put your posts in sblocks so the others theoretically won't know what is happening.  Thanx![/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 15, 2006)

Once rejoined with the others, Ari keeps a wary eye out, trying to keep the others off the sand. "Don't want to give ourselves way. Though, hopefully we will be on them first. Taviss, can you lead us to them? We'll say a bit behind while you an Skarg  get a look at their numbers first. Then we can decide our course of action."


----------



## James Heard (Aug 16, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> [sblock=Nelson: ]When you reach the end of the lighthouse's trail and turn out of sight from the lighthouse, you hurry along to the main road and immediately turn and head south.  You have no idea how far you'll need to go, but you follow the road for a couple hundred yards at least before inching back into the trees running alongside the beach.  You figure that at the rate the group has been moving, you'll probably have at least a half-hour on the group when you arrive at the campsite.
> 
> You advance through the trees and have taken on an appearance of a ne'er-do-well, hoping to mix in or at least not threaten whomever awaits.  As you walk, you notice the pirate who has been checking on the signal fire walking north in your direction, although closer along a path that runs along the rocky beach.  You let him move on past you and he continues on towards the signal tower.
> 
> ...



DM:
[SBLOCK]_Women? Children? @#$%! What sort of pirates are these?_

Nelson watches the camp for a while, trying to gather up his courage. _Dammit, this would have been a lot easier if the rest of them hadn't have let the mules kick them in the head at birth._ Nelson sighed.

Finally steeling his resolve, Nelson waited for a moment when no one would be looking, and walked out onto the trail leadinging into the camp. Shaking his sun-bleached hair out and putting a smile onto his face to disarm those who might look at him, Nelson walked boldly into the camp as if he weren't risking his life at all. To those in the camp that don't immediately accost him, he smiles, nods and waves as if he were merely making his way through the streets of Seawell. Walking confidently, Nelson strides towards the dwarf that seems to be in charge.

_This better work. I don't know if Seawell could deal with the blow of having me die out here all alone,_ Nelson thought.

OOC: How Nelson greets anyone more than that should be sort of dependent on how they greet him and who does that. Spending an action point on Diplomacy to change everyone's inclination toward Nelson as he enters (hoping that he has the full minute needed to do so). Sense Motive to try to figure out what exactly Nelson is getting in to, regarding "pirates" with women and children about isn't going to be pretty. Specifically, Nelson is looking for indicators that they might be slavers or something like that, because if there is anyone from Seawell in here he's going to have to dance a different tune than he might otherwise.
[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 16, 2006)

[sblock=Nelson: ]OOC: James, just to clarify there are NO children in the camp.  If I gave that impression, my apologies.  Also, please bear in mind that what is occuring with you here is probably a good 15-20 minutes earlier than what is occurring with the rest of the group below.

Nelson walks into camp confidentally and takes stock of the situation.  He sees that the half-dozen people walking about are all adorned in traditional sailor/pirate dress, the four men and two women all have numerous tattoos, scars, patches, missing teeth and the like.  Each of them also looks like they could rip Nelson's head off, especially with the various weapons hanging from their belts.  If this doesn't work, he's in serious trouble.  The one or two pirates who notice Nelson's approach do a double-take, and then whistle towards the dwarf.

The dwarf that Nelson was advancing on turns and finally sees the bard approach.  "Heyre!  Hold on there sporto!"  Suddenly, the dwarf pulls out his cutless from his belt, and immediately the other pirates all do the same with their weapons and circle around the bard.[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Aug 16, 2006)

"The camp is a bit more ahead..." jango tells, pointing in teh same direction the sailor left. "What we do now?"


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 16, 2006)

Ready when you are. Skarg says looking at Taviss.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 16, 2006)

The party gathers together a few minutes after the pirate walks back towards wherever he came from.  They stand around the signal tower, and Taviss takes a few moments to go a bit up the trail to check out the tracks.  He is able to easily identify the boot treads of the pirate who has come back and forth many, many times.  He is also able to make out Jango's northbound footprints because of the remains of the rope that were dragged behind him when he made his escape from the camp.  There doesn't seem to be any tracks of note other than those.

It is agreed upon discussion that Taviss and Skarg would again move on ahead in hopes of discovering the numbers they are up against.  With a nod, the two of them head off down the trail, and the other three follow quite a ways behind.

The two of you advance inside the tree line along the rocky beach.  The way is pretty easy going, because the sounds of the waves crashing against the rocks is able to cover any noise you would make pretty well.

You travel for about half a mile through the trees and arrive at a small campsite off of a small cove.  Several small tents have been erected alongside one large one, you see numerous barrels, boxes, coils of rope, weapon racks, a large firepit, and there is a main foot trail that you would guess would lead back out to the main road that runs down the coast.  At present, you see two men walking the edges of the camp area, each of them wielding a longsword and obviously on some sort of watch.  There are numerous bootprints and tracks all throughout the camp, but at the distance you both are within the treeline, you cannot tell just how many you are dealing with.

Taviss, you however do advance upon the area where you see some burned rope remains around a small tree and a longbow contraption set up aimed at it, that you would guess is where Jango was tied up.  Apparently his escape either has not been noticed, or no one cares that he did.






OOC:  Black arrow is the direction from which the group is coming, red X is the location of where Jango had been tied to the tree.  The two pirates are basically circling the edges of the camp clearing on opposite sides of each other.


----------



## James Heard (Aug 17, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> [sblock=Nelson: ]OOC: James, just to clarify there are NO children in the camp.  If I gave that impression, my apologies.  Also, please bear in mind that what is occuring with you here is probably a good 15-20 minutes earlier than what is occurring with the rest of the group below.[/sblock]



[sblock=DM: ]OOC: Ok, I don't know why I thought that now anyways, I'll chalk it up to being incredibly distracted, or being sexist, or simply tired. Um, I don't know what's going on with the rest of the group anyways. I'm sort of glossing all that over, so if I start screwing something up then I guess I'm sorry?[/sblock]


			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> [sblock=Nelson: ]Nelson walks into camp confidentally and takes stock of the situation.  He sees that the half-dozen people walking about are all adorned in traditional sailor/pirate dress, the four men and two women all have numerous tattoos, scars, patches, missing teeth and the like.  Each of them also looks like they could rip Nelson's head off, especially with the various weapons hanging from their belts.  If this doesn't work, he's in serious trouble.  The one or two pirates who notice Nelson's approach do a double-take, and then whistle towards the dwarf.
> 
> The dwarf that Nelson was advancing on turns and finally sees the bard approach.  "Heyre!  Hold on there sporto!"  Suddenly, the dwarf pulls out his cutless from his belt, and immediately the other pirates all do the same with their weapons and circle around the bard.[/sblock]



[sblock=DM: ]"Whoa there! Easy! I'm no enemy of you an' yers...I'm a Luttin, maybe you've heard f'us? We're jus' wantin' t'see how long yer gonna be here, an' if there's anything we can do t'help. Coin, y'know? I'ma businessman, I'm here t'talk business." Nelson tried to ward away the drawn weapons with his charm and easy smile.

"You there," Nelson said to the ornery dwarven pirate, "Why don't you put those away, seein' as how I came here all peaceful-like, and we can talk about what goods you might need from town without havin' t'shed blood for...an' frankly when yer plannin' on leavin' - seein' as how yer a might infractin' upon my Pa's trade."

Nelson frowned, apparently thoughtful.

"And," he continued, "If'n yer not plannin' on leavin' or yer got some notion o'slaughter then I s'pose I'd like t'have a talk about joinin' up. Not that I'm keen on slaughterin' mind you, but my Pa taught me t'never jump without movin' the earth up first to meet my feet, if you know what I mean. Dyin' seems t'be a stark alternative t'not dyin'." he said with a grin.

OOC: I'm obviously using Bluff a bit, but mostly, still, I'm trying to shift their damned inclinations to me via Diplomacy. Nelson's a likable guy  Hopefully people who might order a family killed and pay for attacks on town won't be put off by his, ah, flexibility.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Aug 17, 2006)

If she thinks she can do so quickly and without increasing the risk of being seen, Khalia will work her investigative magic on the site where Jango was held to try and learn what she can.

OOC: Search check (1d20+9=21)


----------



## stonegod (Aug 17, 2006)

Ari keeps low in the trees, counting the tents and other things he can see. In a whisper: "Seven small tents, and one large one. If we're lucky, that's one per tent, maybe two for the large, for 7 or 8 of them. Unluckly, and its twice that. We need a distraction and something to keep their numbers down. Might of been nice to have someone go in and bluff 'em first, but that ship has sailed." Ari turns to Jingo. "What are your ranged magics? Anything to set several tents alight at once?"


----------



## Velmont (Aug 17, 2006)

"Most likely two per tent, except the large where the captain is alone. We can guess they may be fifteen. I can light up only one tent... I've used much ressources trying to burn my rope, and my skills are still limited. I still have a few good spells if we have to fight the pirates, but not to burn all the camp." answers Jango.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 17, 2006)

"We will need something to cause a distraction and bring them out in the open. The alternative is try to sneak in the tents one by one, but few of us are that sneaky."


----------



## Velmont (Aug 17, 2006)

"If the captain tent is burning, it will be enough of a distraction, but they will be able to control it more quickly than the whole camp... but once they are distracted, what you plan next to do?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 17, 2006)

[sblock=Nelson: ] 


			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> OOC: I don't know what's going on with the rest of the group anyways. I'm sort of glossing all that over, so if I start screwing something up then I guess I'm sorry?



OOC: You needn't worry about that.  I have a general idea of where your plot is going and am able to reflect that in my plot for the others.  So you just do what you're doing and I'll be able to line all the ducks in a row for the others. 

**********

"Heyre! Hold on there sporto!" the dwarf exclaims.

"Whoa there! Easy! I'm no enemy of you an' yers...I'm a Luttin, maybe you've heard f'us? We're jus' wantin' t'see how long yer gonna be here, an' if there's anything we can do t'help. Coin, y'know? I'ma businessman, I'm here t'talk business." [Diplomacy check 11+10=22 / TN ??]

The dwarf looks a bit cockeyed at you, and the other six pirates all change the grips on their swords.  The dwarf narrows his eyes at you for a second, then turns and nods to on of the others, who hurries off towards the large tent. You get the sense that they are at least willing to listen to your story. [Sense Motive check 16+7=23 / TN ??]

"You there, why don't you put those away, seein' as how I came here all peaceful-like, and we can talk about what goods you might need from town without havin' t'shed blood for...an' frankly when yer plannin' on leavin' - seein' as how yer a might infractin' upon my Pa's trade." [Bluff check 6+8=14 / TN ??]

While you are talking, you notice another pirate exit the large tent and begin walking over to you.  This is a female and a half-elf if you aren't mistaken, and you can see that she is missing her left arm below the elbow.  However, even more interesting is the large blade that is strapped to the arm in it's place.  With another blade on her left hip, you get the idea that she probably is very good at dual-wielding (actual sword in her right hand, arm blade strapped to the other). [Gather Info check 2+10=12 / TN 10]

"If'n yer not plannin' on leavin' or yer got some notion o'slaughter then I s'pose I'd like t'have a talk about joinin' up."

The female pirate walks right over to you and stands in front and looks directly into your eyes.  Her hot, sour breath infests your nose and it is very difficult not to flinch or at least wrinkle your nose.  Her eyes pierce yours and you know that she is trying to intimidate you.  You try your best to resist.  [Intimidate check ??+??=16 / Your modified level check to resist (1d20 plus level plus WIS mod) 7+2+2=11 *successful intimidate*]

You feel your resolve weakening under her penetrating stare, but you do realize that they haven't attacked you yet, so perhaps your bluff is actually working.  "Not that I'm keen on slaughterin' mind you, but my Pa taught me t'never jump without movin' the earth up first to meet my feet, if you know what I mean. Dyin' seems t'be a stark alternative t'not dyin'."

The female keeps staring into your eyes, even after you finish your piece.  Out of the corners of your eyes, you get the sense of the other pirates shifting back and forth on their feet, unaware of what all these means and what they should do.  Finally, the dwarf steps forward and speaks.  "Captain Erqua?  What do you want to do with this guy?  Anything?"  The half-elf stares at you for what seems like five minutes (but is actually probably only a few more seconds), before breaking eye contact and turning to the dwarf.  "Take him down below.  Put a pickaxe in his hand.  Bandren could use a break."  The dwarf nods once, moves forward and grabs you by the wrist.  "Come on, you... what's your name?  Luttin?  Right.  You wanna work for the Captain?  Then let's go."  The dwarf grabs you by the arm and begins to lead you towards the large tent.[/sblock]


----------



## James Heard (Aug 17, 2006)

[sblock=DM: ]OOC: My, that missing-arm-replaced-by-a-blade thing sounds distinctive, Captain Erqua?...Knowledge (local) check (on the off chance that she's some sort of local pirate tale), or Bardic knowledge? We're really close to the water too, does Nelson know of any rock formations that might warrant pickaxing underground this close to the water, and what they might contain (Knowledge:Geography)? Bandren anyone Nelson might know? Do any of the pirates seem to have missile weapons, or are they only carrying cutlery as prosthetics and the like?

"Ouch. I s'pose that means yer all fer th'slaughterin' then? I don't suppose you'd care to know about the lizards? Got 'em all riled up proper, you killin' their folks come to pick up their pay an' the like, I expect." Nelson paused. "Yeah, them lizards probably'd be pretty irritated..."

"Pickaxe, you say? This is a pretty weird place to be diggin' fer 'shards, are the Xothkazzik Ruins under here too? Knockin' down walls in tombs isn't really my thing though, I think I've got some maps of the third or fourth level or something alike back in Seawell. If you're looking for those, then you'd probably need the translations for how to bypass the Packson Seal too. Or so I hear, you'd think such things you'd keep in Seawell, but nooooooo, it's all off in the swamps in the shacks of my cousins an alike. Have you ever had swamp okra? One clue: *Not *okra, not okra at all. I tell you, I 'bout tossed my ass-end through the front-end when they told me. Like savages, I tell you. Off there in the swamp, hidin' from the lizard n' peoples too. Yeah, Luttins...we're a strange brew o'true an'that's a fact. I don't suppose you folks have any grog? My older brother used to sit me on his lap and sip me some grog when I was younger. I understand it's an acquired taste, but..." Nelson continues into further discussions about the culinary habits of his family, and improbable but enticing bits of information of varying degrees of truthfulness of the sort that fall from his mouth all the time.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 17, 2006)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "If the captain tent is burning, it will be enough of a distraction, but they will be able to control it more quickly than the whole camp... but once they are distracted, what you plan next to do?"



"Captain's tent may have useful information, however. For example, why they are here and what they may have done with the other ships crew---if their not already dead." Ari thinks for a moment. "I see only the two walking around now. If we can take them out silently, then we can get the Captain's tent unnoticed."


----------



## Velmont (Aug 17, 2006)

"I don't like that idea... you may see two, but that doesn,t mean they are only two, they might be out of our sight... it's not like we knew where there group is." tells Jango. "Why not attract them and then ambush them. If we can take them a small group at a time, we will haev an easier time to get rid of them, and we might even capture some for questioning."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 18, 2006)

[sblock=Nelson: ]OOC: The name Captain Erqua, a pirate with a long blade for an arm, a pirate named Bandren... all these things come up blank in your memory.  You do notice several crossbows and longbows on a couple racks around the camp, and a number of pirates have darts or knives in bandoliers on their person.

**********

"Ouch. I s'pose that means yer all fer th'slaughterin' then? I don't suppose you'd care to know about the lizards? Got 'em all riled up proper, you killin' their folks come to pick up their pay an' the like, I expect. Yeah, them lizards probably'd be pretty irritated..."

The dwarf leads you to the large tent, and upon entering you notice two things.  One, there is no floor in the tent... and two, there looks to be a fissure in the ground between two large mostly-buried boulders, and this fissure has been dug out quite a bit and a ladder descends down into it.  The dwarf says "We don't worry none about der lizardfolk.  They're quite under control."  He looks at you and then the ladder.  "Okay then, down we go!  Time to work the pickaxe!"

"Pickaxe, you say? This is a pretty weird place to be diggin' fer 'shards, are the Xothkazzik Ruins under here too? Knockin' down walls in tombs isn't really my thing though, I think I've got some maps of the third or fourth level or something alike back in Seawell. If you're looking for those, then you'd probably need the translations for how to bypass the Packson Seal too. Or so I hear, you'd think such things you'd keep in Seawell, but nooooooo, it's all off in the swamps in the shacks of my cousins an alike."

You are escorted down the ladder about forty feet into the hole, then once at the bottom you are ushered through a number of pitch black tunnels headingly mainly... south?  Most certainly NOT in the direction of the Xothkazzik Ruins, that much you do know.  The dwarf walks behind you, pushing you forward.  In the total darkness it is slow going, but you are able to reach out with both hands and run them along the side walls of the tunnel, and can in fact tell that the tunnel does slope gradually downward as well.  You walk for several minutes, and pass a tunnel to the left where a small bit of ambient lights reaches you.  But the dwarf keeps ushering you forward, ignoring that direction.

"Have you ever had swamp okra? One clue: *Not *okra, not okra at all. I tell you, I 'bout tossed my ass-end through the front-end when they told me. Like savages, I tell you. Off there in the swamp, hidin' from the lizard n' peoples too. Yeah, Luttins...we're a strange brew o'true an'that's a fact. I don't suppose you folks have any grog? My older brother used to sit me on his lap and sip me some grog when I was younger. I understand it's an acquired taste, but..."

You stop your incessant talking for a second, and in the silence you begin to hear something.  As you continue to walk the muffled sound of metal against stone begins to be heard.  Again, the dwarf says nothing, and keeps pushing you forward.  The muffled banging sound grows with each passing step.

After a few more minutes (where you guess you've walked maybe a couple hundred yards underground), you are stopped by the dwarf and he moves around you and you hear the sound of a set of keys being used, a lock unlocking, and a door opening.  Light suddenly engulfs the passageway from a couple of lanterns hanging within a circular, rough-hewn, stone room.  As you both step in, you see a human male banging against a large stone door with a pickaxe.  The dwarf turns to you and grins.  "Captain Urqua appreciates new folks offering to work for her.  So hard to find good help these days."  He turns and shouts to the other man "Bandren!  Yer done!  Hand off to Luttin!  Luttin... get us through this stone door."  The man named Bandren appears physically relieved, and he gratefully passes the pickaxe to you.  He then follows the dwarf back out of the room, and just before the door closes, the dwarf leans his head in the room and says "Some food and water is in the chest.  Take what you need.  I'll be back in a while."  The door begins to swing shut.[/sblock]


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 18, 2006)

Skarg scratches his cheek a couple of times and whispers to Taviss I think we should do two things. First, capture someone and interrogate them on how many folks are here, maybe even that guard we saw on fire duty. Secondly, get help. We might be in over our heads here.

Skarg raises an eyebrow and whispers That was... interesting. Maybe there's a third option. taking one last look at the guards, he follows Taviss back to the rest of the party.

_I don't like any of our options. What in the bloody hells is going on here..._


OOC: Edited to better reflect what Defcon posted below.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 18, 2006)

Taviss and Skarghash move up close to the edge of the treeline and remain hidden.  When the two guards are the furthest away from the trees, Skarghash sneaks out for a couple seconds of analysis of where Jango was tied up.  He sees that the set-up is pretty much like the young elf described it.  His arms were tied backwards around the treetrunk, his feet were tied together, and a rope from his feet moved up and tied off to the longbow contraption that aimed an arrow at him point blank.  It was probably only speed of which the fire snapped the rope and he rolled that saved Jango's life.

The guards appear to be scouting well enough that Khalia, Ari and Jango know they cannot advance up to where Taviss and Skarghash are hiding.  If they did, they'd be seen (or at the very least heard) for sure.  The party watches the patrol for a few minutes, getting a sense of what their patterns are, when a figure comes out from behind the large tent (presumably the door must be on the opposite side of the trees where the party is) and you hear him shout "Duggland!  You're in!  They're down at post."  One of the two guards breaks off from his patrol and turns and walks behind the large tent and disappears.  The pirate who just arrived quickly ducks into one of the smaller tents and two minutes later emerges wearing a different, cleaner shirt and his hair and face are a bit damp.  He puts on his hat and them takes up the patrol loop in the place where Duggland was walking.  Taviss and Skarghash move back to where the other three are, so the group can decide their plan of action.


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 18, 2006)

OOC: Ehh... Brogarn's reading comprehension today is off.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 18, 2006)

"Something's going on in that tent. I still suggest we take the two of them out, maybe interrogate them *quickly* and then decide what to do. We have the javilins from the lizardfolk, so we can easily make it look like it was them and not us."


----------



## stonegod (Aug 21, 2006)

Ari looks around at his companions. "Well? We must do something before we are noticed."


----------



## Velmont (Aug 21, 2006)

"Two, in a camp large like that? I have seen more than that. Where are the other? In that cave we heard about? I would like to be sure they aren't too near. If they start the alarm... and what Nelson is dooig?" ask Jango, wondering where Nelson have gone.


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 21, 2006)

Fair enough. Let's grab the two guards, beat em about the head and shoulders a bit, find out how many are here, then decide if we need help or not. Nothin like a good head thumpin to get the information you need. Skarg grins a wide, tooth filled grin, tusks forced forward and only a bit of drool dripping off the right one. Wiping the back of his right hand across his mouth, Skarg takes a look around to make sure they're still alone.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 21, 2006)

"If you think you can do it, I have no objection. There is little I can contribute to the endeavour, though; crossbows are hardly nonlethal weapons." Khalia said. She wasn't about to add that she wasn't strong enough to use a bludgeon effectively, or that her best spells had long since been used.


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 21, 2006)

Taviss hefts his heavy quarterstaff in response and gives it a swing through the air in reply. "Move fast, he rumbles, motioning Skarg towards the treeline. "Yeh'll hear if w' ain't fast 'nough." he adds.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 21, 2006)

"We don't know there number, we don't know if they are at the cave or doing something in the tents or fetching fire wood in the woods... and you want to attack the first two men you see _in there camp_? We know they send someone in to the false lighthouse every hour, we could question that one, without fearing to see someone fall on us immediatly. At least, that man is not too near the camp and he is alone." tels Jango, trying to find the sense in this assault on the camp for now.


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 21, 2006)

Boy's got a point. How about we head back up to the signal fire and set up an ambush? Would buy us a few more minutes and less chance of someone crying out and giving away our position. Also puts us closer to town in case we need help. Skarg looks around at the group with his beady black eyes

I suggest we set up where we were around the make shift signal fire. Taviss and I can take up positions hidden closer to the pile of firewood. If that's good with everyone, I also suggest we make haste. We've been sitting around too long and our risk of detection is growing.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 21, 2006)

Jango feels his stress level lowering down a bit. At least, they won't try to do something stupid, but Jango's familiarity with ambush are almost inexistant... Skarg plan seems as good as anyone else to his ears and nods in agreement, being ready to pull back before someone spot them..


----------



## stonegod (Aug 21, 2006)

Ari, whose foot has been tapping with impatience, looks like he is going to disagree, but relents. "Fine. But I think we should leave one of you"---pointing to Taviss and Brogarn---"to watch them in case something happens while we are waiting. You can trail the pirate back. We'll then ambush them then and there."

If there are no other comments, Ari will start heading back. _Need to do this soon. Only the Traveller knows what madness Nelson is getting into._


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 21, 2006)

It's what I do for a living. I'll take care of following our friend the fire keeper.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 22, 2006)

"Well, then let's be about it." Khalia says.


----------



## James Heard (Aug 22, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> [sblock=Nelson: ]
> You are escorted down the ladder about forty feet into the hole, then once at the bottom you are ushered through a number of pitch black tunnels headingly mainly... south?  Most certainly NOT in the direction of the Xothkazzik Ruins, that much you do know.  The dwarf walks behind you, pushing you forward.  In the total darkness it is slow going, but you are able to reach out with both hands and run them along the side walls of the tunnel, and can in fact tell that the tunnel does slope gradually downward as well.  You walk for several minutes, and pass a tunnel to the left where a small bit of ambient lights reaches you.  But the dwarf keeps ushering you forward, ignoring that direction.
> 
> You stop your incessant talking for a second, and in the silence you begin to hear something.  As you continue to walk the muffled sound of metal against stone begins to be heard.  Again, the dwarf says nothing, and keeps pushing you forward.  The muffled banging sound grows with each passing step.
> ...




[sblock=DM: ]Momentarily Nelson forgot everything but the bizarre nature of his present situation. Here he was, basically being demanded of the same duties Khalia wanted from him previously. Excepting, of course, that the pirates are apparently more capable and more blatant about their mercenary attitudes. _Unbelievable_, Nelson thought as he ran his fingers across the stone of the chamber.

Nelson stared at the door that the pirate compelled him to break through with the pickaxe, trying to discern its origin and nature. _Ok, so not Xothkazzik...but who else would build here? Sahugin? I thought they were creatures of the open sea?_ Nelson considered, and then shuddered. _Ouch. Of course if there's sahugin ruins here I'm not sure I want to be the first to open the door._ He shuddered again. _I'm not sure I want to open it anyways. This would have been a lot simpler if everyone had just done what I told them to do._ He shook his head sadly.

Nelson looked over his shoulder at the (presumably) locked door. _On the other hand_, he thought, _going the other direction probably has the advantage of being the devil I don't know._

Nelson turned back to the stone door barring his way forward. _Well friend, I guess I'm going to find my way through you one way or another._ He sighed. _It can't be as bad a decision as getting out of bed this morning_.

OOC: Nelson's checking out the door, searching it (including reversing the spyglass to look for broken locking/opening mechanisms), looking for runes and marks, sifting through the rubble for clues, etc. All the while he's going to half-heartedly take a whack at the rock every so often on the general idea that if he were a pirate he'd be listening to make sure Nelson was working. He's going to look at the feasibility of causing a cave in next to the locked door, and who possibly might have made the locked door too (and if it and the other door are of the same manufacture). If, on the off chance he actually _finds _a broken lock mechanism for the stone door, he'll _mend_ it on the premise that a broken lock is often stuck and a functional one could be picked by a pirate (some of which who are known for their ability to open stuck doors and disable magical traps, as well as their ability to cause great damage by stabbing people in the spleen unawares).
[/sblock]


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 22, 2006)

Skarg watches as the others make their way back, then settles in to wait for the fire keeper to make his way back up to the signal tower.

_Ok, Skarg. Quiet as a mouse. You botch this up and you'll never hear the end of it._ he rubs his cheek a couple of times feeling the growing stubble. _I have got to start keeping a razor on me._


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 22, 2006)

Ari, Khalia, Taviss and Jango begin sneaking back away up through the trees, while Skarghash moves back down to get into a good scouting position.  The two guards continue to circle the camp, each one looking somewhat bored.

Unfortunately, as the group moves away Ari's spiked armor catches on some of the low bushes and a _*snap* *crack* *snap*_ can be heard as the branches break away.  [Ari Move Silent check 1-1=0 *failure*]  All four retreating figures stop suddenly, Skarghash immediately checks out the guards, and one of the guards also stops his circling to wait, listen, and peer into the treeline.  He takes a few seconds to think about things, looking intently into the woods.  The four of you try to remain absolutely still, but you all see the guy quickly spin, wave an arm frantically at his partner, then rush at a full sprint across the camp towards the large tent.  His partner sees the signal and rushes towards the large tent as well.

[sblock=Initiative Order: ]

18 Skarghash
15 Jango
12 Khalia
10 Pirates
8 Ari
7 Taviss[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Aug 22, 2006)

"If we stay here, they will be all on us. If we try to flee and go back on the beach, they might send us only part of there force, as they don't know our number and if another group is near... better retreat for now and meet them elsewhere if they follow us." suggets Jango, his wand draw ready to shoot if needed.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 22, 2006)

Ari curses under his breath, and shakes his head at the young boy. "That'd be madness. Get these two _before_ they have the rest on us!" Hurriedly, he whispers to the others, "Take out the two now---they haven't raised an alarm yet!" Knowing he has little chance to do anything else, and draws a javelin and prepares to hurl it at whoever he can hit.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 22, 2006)

"And you think we will be able to kill them silently?" ask Jango, before adding a word that realease some magic missiles that fly straight for the farthest pirate, avoiding all the trees in there path.

[SBLOCK=OOC]12 damages, 29 charges left[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 23, 2006)

Dropping his quarterstaff--_can a'ways get a new one_--the wheels around and nods quickly to Ari. "Take 'em down!" he whispers loudly, and raising his longbow and an arrow, the ranger fires at the closer guard.

OOC: I'll use an action point on the attack roll.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 23, 2006)

If she can get a shot off before both of the pirates are melee, Khalia fires her crossbow at the closest one that's not in melee yet. She will move to get a better shot, if it's useful to do so.

Shouting battlecries would hardly be approriate, so she kept _ir'Indari, Thrane, the Silver Flame, and victory!_ to herself.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 23, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Jango target pirate 2 with his magic missile[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 23, 2006)

Skarg visibly winces as he hears the branches break from up behind him. 

_Son of a..._ he silently curses. _Well this just got ugly._

Taking a quick look around he thinks _Well, nothing for it. Can't do much of anything here._

He arms and loads his hand crossbow, then sneaks off to his left, keeping in the trees.


OOC: I'm going to be moving 3 squares to the right if you're looking at the map. That should take the rest of this round and into next, I believe. Staying in the trees and hidden, I'm looking to get a better angle past the tents facing south.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 23, 2006)

Once the pirate on the beach makes the motion to his partner that they aren't alone, all hell immediately breaks loose!

Through several years of training to expect the unexpected, Skarghash immediately realizes the jig is up and he springs to his left and loads his hand crossbow in a fluid motion... coming out at a point where he sees the second pirate back along the far set of trees.  He raises his crossbow and prepares to fire.  [Move action to move / Move action to load crossbow]

Jango hears and sees the half-orc leap up and snake his way through the trees, so the elf doesn't waste any time.  He pulls the wand out from his belt, shouts a quick phrase, and three small balls of energy spring out from it's tip.  The balls wind their way through the trees, past Skarghash's head, then collide with the second pirate... who gives a quick scream of pain before dropping to the ground dead.  [Move action to draw wand / Attack Magic Missile = 12 damage *hit* *killed*]

Khalia moves to her left as well to break through the trees... then fires her crossbow and hoping for the best.  Unfortunately the pirate breaks inland just as her bolt flies by and it goes wide.  [Move action to move / Attack crossbow: AC 12 / 6+3=9 *miss*]

The pirate ducks out of the way of the flying crossbow bolt and sees his partner drop like a bag of rocks.  He immediately starts running across the camp and shouting for assistance.  "Intruders!  Intruders!  All hands on deck!  Intruders!"  He is able to rush around the firepit and get onto the path heading straight for the large tent.  [Double move action]

Ari pulls one of the magic javelins out from the quiver on his back, hoists it to throw, and takes a step to his left for a better angle.  However, when he sees how far away the pirate is [three range increments -4 to hit], plus the amount of trees he would have to thread for the javelin to get there [+4 AC for cover], he knows this would be a longshot.  He needs to decide whether to take the shot or keep moving forward instead.  [OOC: I will change the 5' step to a Move action if you choose not to throw the javelin now that you see the difficulty of the shot.]

With the his longbow in hand and a much better ranged fighter than Ari is... Taviss has no problem moving through the trees to better his angle and then let his arrow fly as the pirate comes into view past the tents.  Even with the trees cutting down on the sight lines and providing a small amount of cover for the pirate [+4 AC for cover] the arrow flies right over Skarghash's head and impacts the pirate right in the arm, causing the pirate to yell out in agony!  [Move action to move / Attack longbow: AC 16 (cover) / 18+6=24 *hit* / 3 dam]

**********

OOC:  Once stonegod decides whether or not he wants to try to make the javelin throw, I'll write up whether the arrow shot of Ringmereth's drops the pirate or not.  The other three of you can prepare your second round actions.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 23, 2006)

"Now the alarm is raised..." tells Jango to Ari after the pirates have shout.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Can't Ari draw his javelin while he do a single move action? With that, he could move. He could easily move to the small dark yellow star north of Skarg. From there, I think his range increament would have been reduce by 1 (and thus only -2 to attack), and teh cover might be less.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## drothgery (Aug 23, 2006)

OOC: IIRC, loading a crossbow is a move action, so Khalia can't reload, move more than a 5' step, and then fire her next shot, and she doesn't have a clear shot from here, so she's just reloading and moving this round. Also, for the remainder of this combat scene, Khalia will use an action point if she gets between a modified 10 and a modified 15 on her attack rolls.

Khalia loads another bolt into her crossbow, and moves up, taking cover behind the tent due south of her position (OOC: by the standard video game convention that up = north, anyway).

_Khalia, all you have to do is keep them from charging Ari, Jango, Skarg. You don't need to be Tira Miron here._


----------



## stonegod (Aug 23, 2006)

Cursing loudly, but heady with the feel of adrenaline, Ari bolts for a clear throw. "I did say kill them _quietly_! Get ready to mark that large tent!"

[OOC: Ari should be able to move/draw and throw this turn. Will be a penalty, but Ari is not the ranged guy. ]


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 23, 2006)

Three balls of azure energy wisk their way past Skarg's head making him duck as he runs. 

_That's it, Skarg. Run right across everyone's line of sight. Keep this up and you'll be proving everyone's opinions of Half Orc intelligence right. Especially when it comes to you._ he chides himself as an arrow goes flying over his head next. With a roll of his eyes, he crouches down as best as he can, taking up his position in the tree line. 

Seeing that the pirate still standing has been hurt bad enough not to be much more of a problem, outside of him already shouting for help, Skarg holds his actions, waiting for whomever responds to the pirate's yelling. Crouching down in an attempt to avoid the party's ranged weaponry and stay hidden at the same time, he thinks to himself _Waste of a shot from here. Just had to be fancy with the hand crossbow, didn't you? Dolt._


----------



## Velmont (Aug 23, 2006)

"No, you ask to kill them now, before they raise the alarm, which I did... for one of them." replies Jango, not use to such situation. It seems the little adventure with interesting adventure, entertaining his sister, but that was way out of what he was used.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 24, 2006)

OOC:  You're absolutely right about Ari being able to draw the javelin while moving.  So he is able to move forward to 10' behind Skarghash, thereby only putting him two range increments away for a -2.  The +4 AC cover is still in affect though.

**********

Ari hustles his way through the trees, pulling one of the magical javelins from his quiver.  Skarghash sees the monster hunter advancing on him and knows better than to raise his head.  As the pirate passes into the clear, Ari heaves the javelin forward and it clips the pirate in the leg!  [Attack javelin +1:  AC 16 (cover) / 18+1+1=20 *hit* / 3 dam]

The pirate yelps and he grabs at his leg when suddenly an arrow whizzes by and pegs him in the arm!  [3 dam] The pirate falls right next to his friend, but the more experienced of your group do not believe the two attacks have killed this guy, but rather he's probably just hurt badly and bleeding.

The five of you hurry out of the trees and advance into the camp.  Khalia makes her way over to the pirate guards to check on their respective wounds, Ari, Taviss and Skarghash hurry over to the large tent to check it out, and Jango keeps an eye out through the camp in case there is anyone else coming through the trees.

When the three warriors lift the flap of the large tent, they see that is predominantly is filled with equipment.  Based on the markings on the crates, chests and barrels, a lot of it probably came from the three ships that ran aground.  However, the most important feature of the tent is the two large boulders that are half-buried in the ground.  They are large and flat, and between them appears to be some sort of fissure or opening.  The opening is large enough that you can see the top of a ladder sticking out of it, and a human sized person could easily fit within it and head underground.  Finally, also coming out of the hole is a rope with a handle on the end, looped up and around a wooden stand.  A quick knowledge check tells you that pulling the rope will most likely trigger something down inside the fissure.  An alarm perhaps?


----------



## Velmont (Aug 24, 2006)

Jango draw the longsword Ari has given him, keeping his wand in his off-hand and walk beside Khalia, continuing to scan the surroudning to make sure that no one arrive. "Where is everyone? Were they really the only two here? They were more than that when they first captured me."


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 24, 2006)

Skarg takes a quick glance at the crates and equipment.

_Supply tent?_ then taking notice of the boulders he thinks _And something more..._ while scratching his cheek a couple of times.

He looks at the other two with him and puts his forefinger to his lips. Then, moving as quietly as he can, he creeps up to the opening between the flat boulders and takes a look down between them, keeping his hand crossbow ready.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 24, 2006)

Skarghash looks down the long shaft.  Distance down is very hard to estimate, but he suspects it is at least like 40 or so feet.  The ladder and rope both appear to go all the way to the bottom, and he can see a very faint light down off from one side, most likely from a tunnel.  He listens for a few seconds but does not hear anything or anyone, so it is impossible to know whether the pirate's shouts had been heard.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 24, 2006)

_By the Traveller, what strangeness are these pirate up to?_ Ari ducks his head out of the tent, keeping his head actiively looking around. Load enough to heard outstide, but hopefully not inside, the tent, Ari moves to the closest pirate and addresses who ever closest to get to the other. "Make sure they're ether dead or tied up. And get their weapons away from them. If they're alive, maybe they can answer a few questions for us." Then, turning to Jango, he adds, "Your boys seems to have taken off, Jango. Looks like their main business isn't here, but underneath."


----------



## Velmont (Aug 24, 2006)

"Underneath? Do you mean the cave that pirate talk about is here? Where is the entrance?" ask Jango, suddenly turning his head toward the large tent he had thought to be the commander's tent.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 24, 2006)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Jango draw the longsword Ari has given him, keeping his wand in his off-hand and walk beside Khalia, continuing to scan the surroudning to make sure that no one arrive. "Where is everyone? Were they really the only two here? They were more than that when they first captured me."




"Ari, could you speak to this fellow?" Khalia said. "I'm afraid he may expect a noblewoman sworn to the Flame would be inclined to be merciful and forgiving, and that might lead him to do something foolish. Is there anything you'd like me to take a look at in there?"

OOC: And Khalia has no ranks in Diplomacy or Intimidate. She also has none in Heal; she can't do anything for the wounded when she's out of spells, and she's not about to give the prisoner their only potion.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 24, 2006)

"I'm not sure what more I can do." tells Jango. He remember once after a fight against the lizard, he had to take care of the wound of her sister. He has been lucky and she had hidden this to there parents, and they didn't had gone to adventure for at least two month... but could he reapeat that. (Heal: 15)

"It should do... I hope for him." he tells once he finish padding the pirate. He then search the man for any hidden weapon before he decide to do something bad for his health. Once he finish to search the man Jango tells Khalia. "Take alook at the other one. The spell must have kill him, but if he is tough enough, he might have survived. If not, search him, he might have something that will allow us to identify these pirates or what they are doing here precisely... Ari, you might want to interrogate him." he asks, looking at the creature hunter.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 24, 2006)

Edit: Missed the next page of responsed. D'oh! Working on real response.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 24, 2006)

Having finished making sure his pirate was dead and searched, Ari makes his way to the other pirate. The one still alive. He turns to Jango. "Yeah, there is a cave beneath. The half-orc's looking into it. Let me know what you found on him." Then, turning back to the prisoner, he takes his time tieing the unconscious man. Looking down, a disconcerned look comes over his face. "Can one of you get him conscious? Can't really interrogate the man like this." He says the last with a gleam in his eye as he draws his silver dagger.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 24, 2006)

[sblock=Nelson: ]The wooden door out of the room is locked, but you suspect that several minutes of attacking it with the pickaxe would eventually break the door open.  However, if the rememberence of how far the sound of the stonepicking travelled... hacking away at the wood might be heard.  This is not guaranteed by any stretch, since you were a ways past the side tunnel that had light coming down it and thus the person would have to be in the darkness walking the tunnels to start to hear pick on wood.  Take the chance or not?

Looking at the stone door, you see several runes written on it in draconic.  Translated, they say things like "Herein is locked the fiends", "Khyber awaits", "Secure", "Move away", "Do not release", etc. etc.  The stone has several chunks taken out of it where the pickaxe has done it's job, but there still is much stone left to dig through.  There is also a strange arcane symbol in the center of the door that has been circled with chalk, and the pick marks have avoided that spot.

Inspect the room, you find there is a table with a number of papers on it.  These include travel papers and itineraries for several sailors and other people (whose paths or destinations include Seawell), several maps of various tunnels (of which you suspect this room is one of them).  There is a bit of food and some fresh water for when you get thirsty.  There are several other picks and pieces of stoneworking equipment to use (including a broken one or two).

In one of the small chests is something odd... there is a rod about a foot and a half long with arcane markings on it and a crystal at the end-- quite possibly a dragonshard.  When you take a careful look at the chest itself, you find a piece of parchment that says "Khalia, here is the Sargarso Unlocker you asked for.  Hopefully the rod will get you past a couple of the inner seals in the ruins.  Please keep it safe and ship it back to me when you are done with it.  Good hunting!  I await your results!  Love, Father."  You seem to recall Khalia ir'Indari mentioning that she was awaiting a ship to arrive that had some equipment she needed, and that it never did.  Perhaps one of the ships run aground?

This whole thing strikes you as odd, and you go back to one of the maps on the table.  Upon a further inspection, you see a series of tunnels... one of which ends in a room with a blank door and "Shard opened!" scribbled in next to it.  When you take a closer look at the map, you try to remember the directions you walked while in the dark, and you think you find a place on the map where your room is drawn in (as well as the closed stone portal door).  In this place on the map, a broad 'X' crosses out the stone door.  Why is the shard rod just left in the chest in this room?  Was it tried on this portal and it didn't work?  Did it work on another portal down here?  Very odd indeed. [/sblock]


----------



## James Heard (Aug 24, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> [sblock=Nelson: ]The wooden door out of the room is locked, but you suspect that several minutes of attacking it with the pickaxe would eventually break the door open.  However, if the rememberence of how far the sound of the stonepicking travelled... hacking away at the wood might be heard.  This is not guaranteed by any stretch, since you were a ways past the side tunnel that had light coming down it and thus the person would have to be in the darkness walking the tunnels to start to hear pick on wood.  Take the chance or not?
> 
> Looking at the stone door, you see several runes written on it in draconic.  Translated, they say things like "Herein is locked the fiends", "Khyber awaits", "Secure", "Move away", "Do not release", etc. etc.  The stone has several chunks taken out of it where the pickaxe has done it's job, but there still is much stone left to dig through.  There is also a strange arcane symbol in the center of the door that has been circled with chalk, and the pick marks have avoided that spot.
> 
> ...



[sblock=DM: ]Frowning, Nelson tucked the rod and the rest of what he found amongst his belongings carefully. When things didn't add up, they didn't add up - and Nelson was fairly confident that even a beautiful, strapping young pirate recruit such as himself wouldn't be entrusted with something critical to a Captain's endeavors. No, it must mean a trap of some kind...but what?

OOC: Spellcraft & Decipher Script on the circled arcane symbol, along with Bardic knowledge for relevance if Nelson somehow figures it out. He'll also check out that crystal and see if he can't figure out what sort of shard it might be, or what sort item the rod might be, because it would be pretty hard to justify using UMD on the thing recklessly in a room that might unleash something dangerous until he knows exactly what he's about to do. On the other hand, even if he doesn't figure it out, unless his inspection of the arcane symbol is incredibly conclusive, he's going to do it anyways. Nelson is known unjustly for many things, but the impatience bit is probably the truest test of his character. 

After considering the symbol and the rod, Nelson simply shrugged helplessly. _What the hell, I suppose if I had boobs and long hair like Khalia I'd stand like so and say something like _*this*_, and must'n't forget the smirking sense of self-righteousness and religious fervor..._ Nelson tried to be the sort of person that the magic in the rod would respond to, waving it at the somewhat broken stone door.

_Why do I have the feeling that this will end badly?_ Nelson thought.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Aug 25, 2006)

OOC: It looks like the only PC who actually has ranks in Heal is Taviss.

"I'll be inside." Khalia says, ducking into the tent. There might be some use for her in there; there certainly was not outside.

_If I remember correctly, Brelish scouts usually had a basic first aid course. Father had me reading up on the militaries of the Five Nations for some reason a few years ago._ Khalia thought.

"One of the pirate's guards is likely not going to make it unless one of you can do something for him, or we use the potion we recovered earlier." She mentions to Taviss and Skarg as she takes a look around.


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 25, 2006)

The ranger drops his bow and arrows to the side and kneels down next to the body Jango is crouched beside. He examines the wounds and quickly works to stauch the bleeding. Taviss' rage at the deaths of the lighthouse-keeper's family had not vanished, but neither did he care to let other men die. "Int'rrogate if yeh want, but don' push 'im back t' death."


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 25, 2006)

Skarg remains in the tent while the others look to the injured pirate. 

_Man's going to die anyways. If not by our hands, he'll surely hang once we get him back to town. Ah well. I guess this is the part that makes us the good guys instead of common thugs. Or some such philosophical crap._ Skarg snickers to himself while he keeps an eye out on the hole in the ground.

Taking a quick look around, he thinks _Hmmm... some cover would be good._ and works on getting behind a crate, moving it a bit if he has to.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 25, 2006)

Ari looked at Taviss. Sometimes the ranger was inscruitable. "I have not plans on killing him. Fear is usually a good enough motivator, and he's already been near death once. That should suffice." Turning back to the captive, he asks, "Now we have to get him awake."

[OOC: How damaged is the pirate? ENough that we would have to actually heal him?]


----------



## drothgery (Aug 28, 2006)

As long as nothing's shooting at her, Khalia investigates the inside of the tent (OOC: Take 20 on search = 29), looking for any details that the warriors missed.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Taviss pulls out the javelin and the arrow stuck in the pirate and then wraps up both wounds.  The pirate remains unconscious, and the ranger assumes it'll be a few hours or so before he'll wake up (unless he is given additional magical healing).  The other pirate is easily dead from the force trauma of the three magic missiles Jango hit him with.

Skarg is moving throughout the tent, trying to establish a vantage point on the shaft where he can be protected but also attack as needed.  Khalia comes into the tent as well and begins looking around.  Skarg tries to shush her because there still is no idea where the other pirates might be (either right at the base of the shaft or elsewhere).  She tries to be as quiet as possible as she looks around, and one thing she does see is a crate that is emblazoned with the name _Admiral's Folly_, which is a ship that was due to come into Seawell that had some equipment she was expecting from her father.  Obviously, one of the run aground ships must be the _Folly_ and it's cargo was taken by the pirates.

Sharghash and Khalia both make listen checks occasionally to see if they can hear anyone down the shaft, and they do not.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 28, 2006)

Jango enter the tent after leaving Ari and Taviss with the surviving pirate. As he enter the tent, he look at the boulders and the fissure. He spot the ladder and start to think a moment. "So that's the cave... if they are down there, we could easily ste an ambush here. Anyone climbing this wouldn't be in a condition to fight a few good fighthers, and they would have to do this one at a time."


----------



## drothgery (Aug 28, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> She tries to be as quiet as possible as she looks around, and one thing she does see is a crate that is emblazoned with the name _Admiral's Folly_, which is a ship that was due to come into Seawell that had some equipment she was expecting from her father.  Obviously, one of the run aground ships must be the _Folly_ and it's cargo was taken by the pirates.




"That's interesting." Khalia whispers, seeing the name on the crate.

_I hope the pirates have not sold off the supplies father sent me yet. Likely they couldn't make any sense of them._


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 28, 2006)

Skarg smacks his forehead as Jango speaks aloud his thoughts of ambush.

_If this goes well, I'm having a sit down talk with these two about the benefits of being quiet. Right after I flick each of them in the forehead._ Skarg grins a bit at his inner thoughts.

Quiet! Skarg says in a harsh whisper, his grin falling away, and waves Jango over to him. He then whispers For now, let's just wait a bit while we figure out our next move. Find something to crouch behind in case someone comes up. We still don't know where everyone is. It's quite possible we'll need to head down the ladder before the day's up.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 28, 2006)

The hunter takes the javelin from Taviss, putting it back with the others he has, and looks sourly on the unconscious man. "Well, without healing, he's no use to us, and we probably don't have time to let him come to naturally. I'll be back." Moving to the tent where he saw the Lady, he opens the fold and, noting the silencing gesture from the half-orc, beckons silently for her to come outside. Assuming she does, he addresses her quietly. "I need the healing potion we picked up. Can't question the prisoner while he's unconscious. I hate to waste it, but its that or go into the dragon's nest without forewarning."


----------



## drothgery (Aug 28, 2006)

"I do not think that is wise." Khalia said, softly. "We have no other means of dealing with a serious injury save that potion, unless we wish to make camp somewhere and wait for me to recover my spells. And Taviss says the prisoner will wake in time."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Skarghash, as you wait you begin to hear a set of footsteps down below and getting louder.  [Listen check: TN 20 / 20+5=25 *success*]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 29, 2006)

drothgery said:
			
		

> "I do not think that is wise." Khalia said, softly. "We have no other means of dealing with a serious injury save that potion, unless we wish to make camp somewhere and wait for me to recover my spells. And Taviss says the prisoner will wake in time."



"Time though, is not what we have. There will be more coming, and I'd like to get answers now instead of later." The hunter sighs and rubs his hand through his curly hair. "Ogre's spit, but your right. We've stirred the hornets nest and can't afford to wait. If we are not going to do this now, I want my rope back." Always the man of action, Ari immediately begins to retrieve his rope.  "Did you see any in that tent? What was in there anyway?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 29, 2006)

[sblock=Nelson: ]You spend a few minutes examining the rod and the symbols and runes on the door.  The rod has written on the side in draconic the phrase "Open all that are touched", and the shard on the end of it you believe is an Eberron dragonshard.  The door's symbol are mainly all warnings about going through the portal, and you suspect that the symbol in the center of the door with the chalk circle around it is an arcane lock of some kind.  You would guess that the pirates have already tried using this rod on this door, as the map you found previously seemed to indicate that another door down here had been able to be breached using the rod.

You continue your inspection for a few more minutes when suddenly something catches your eye. [Spot check: TN 20 / 16+5=21 *success*]  The design of the symbol outlined in chalk also seems to appear three more times... but these are at the midpoints of the door on THE WALL rather than on the door.  These three designs are not as prominent as the center symbol, and they are kind of hidden amongst other carvings that outline the wall around the door.  But as you get closer, you definitely can trace out the same center symbol in the midst of the carvings on the three sides around the door.  If these symbols weren't found by the pirates (and the chalk outline only on the center leads you to believe they weren't), then perhaps there was more than one lock in place on this door and they didn't disarm all of them?[/sblock]


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 29, 2006)

Quiet! Skarg hisses at the others. Someone's coming...

He then aims his hand crossbow at the hole and waits.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 29, 2006)

Jango falls silent and quietly move behind Skrag, sheating his sword, prefer having the wand in one hand and his other hand ready to cast a spell if needed.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Khalia and Ari stand over the pirate making final decisons on whether to heal him or not heal him, tie him up or leave him untied... when Taviss hears from within the tent Skarghash's barely-audible voice say...


			
				Skarg:  said:
			
		

> "Quiet! Someone's coming..."


----------



## James Heard (Aug 30, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> [sblock=Nelson: ]You spend a few minutes examining the rod and the symbols and runes on the door.  The rod has written on the side in draconic the phrase "Open all that are touched", and the shard on the end of it you believe is an Eberron dragonshard.  The door's symbol are mainly all warnings about going through the portal, and you suspect that the symbol in the center of the door with the chalk circle around it is an arcane lock of some kind.  You would guess that the pirates have already tried using this rod on this door, as the map you found previously seemed to indicate that another door down here had been able to be breached using the rod.
> 
> You continue your inspection for a few more minutes when suddenly something catches your eye. [Spot check: TN 20 / 16+5=21 *success*]  The design of the symbol outlined in chalk also seems to appear three more times... but these are at the midpoints of the door on THE WALL rather than on the door.  These three designs are not as prominent as the center symbol, and they are kind of hidden amongst other carvings that outline the wall around the door.  But as you get closer, you definitely can trace out the same center symbol in the midst of the carvings on the three sides around the door.  If these symbols weren't found by the pirates (and the chalk outline only on the center leads you to believe they weren't), then perhaps there was more than one lock in place on this door and they didn't disarm all of them?[/sblock]



[sblock=DM: ]Nelson shakes his head in disgust. Apparently Captain Gimpy can't find any better help than he. Urging himself back to his task, the young bard tried to use the handy rod to unlock the locks.

_Sometimes I just wish I had half the talent for larceny that I'm given credit for..._[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 30, 2006)

[sblock=Nelson: ]You take the rod and touch the dragonshard to the three outer symbols... each of which begins to glow a light blue.  You then bring the shard to bear on the center symbol and when you press the rod to it, you hear the loud sliding and grinding of rock against rock from behind the portal, then as the portal itself begins to glow white, it slides straight down into the tunnel floor, making a HUGE racket.  When it finally finishes grinding and sliding out of sight, you see a dark tunnel continue off into the blackness.

It doesn't take a scientist knowledgeable in sound travel to know that if ANYONE was down in the tunnels... there's no way in hell anyone missed hearing all of this.  You expect at least one person will be coming back to this room in a matter of moments.  The question is... wait for them to arrive and then continue the bluff, or take off down the tunnel and deal with whatever might be down there that someone tried so hard to lock in?[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 30, 2006)

[sblock=Skarghash & Jango: ]As you wait, the sounds of the footsteps get nearer, then you hear what you suspect is the sounds of feet on the ladder climbing up.  A quick glance of the top of the ladder out of the hole confirms your suspicions as you can see it move and jiggle with each step up.

You then begin to hear a voice coming up from the hole.  "Of all the stupid... ugh!"  The sounds of heavy, strained breathing break up each line.  "Pointless... nggh... so pointless... we're through the door... hurrr... we don't need the stupid fire... ugh... anymore... mmm... dumb, dumb, dumb... nnmnn..."

You both can tell that this is the voice of the same pirate that checked the fire tower.  It must be an hour since he checked it last and is going back to check it again.  It is a matter of seconds before his head will pop out of the hole.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Aug 30, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Khalia and Ari stand over the pirate making final decisons on whether to heal him or not heal him, tie him up or leave him untied... when Taviss hears from within the tent Skarghash's barely-audible voice say...




Khalia puts another bolt in her crossbow, and turns back to face the tent.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 30, 2006)

Ari, still vexed at the lack of traction on the prisoner, almost curses loudly when Taviss whispers the warning. Drawing his sword quietly, he prepares to be ready to burst in if called.


----------



## James Heard (Aug 30, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> [sblock=Nelson: ]You take the rod and touch the dragonshard to the three outer symbols... each of which begins to glow a light blue.  You then bring the shard to bear on the center symbol and when you press the rod to it, you hear the loud sliding and grinding of rock against rock from behind the portal, then as the portal itself begins to glow white, it slides straight down into the tunnel floor, making a HUGE racket.  When it finally finishes grinding and sliding out of sight, you see a dark tunnel continue off into the blackness.
> 
> It doesn't take a scientist knowledgeable in sound travel to know that if ANYONE was down in the tunnels... there's no way in hell anyone missed hearing all of this.  You expect at least one person will be coming back to this room in a matter of moments.  The question is... wait for them to arrive and then continue the bluff, or take off down the tunnel and deal with whatever might be down there that someone tried so hard to lock in?[/sblock]



[sblock=DM: ]
_Well, that was a little more climactic than I was planning,_ Nelson thought to himself as he quickly gathered up food and a lantern, and began to wander down into the tunnel.

_Dead or useless, I suppose I better get to the bottom of this one way or another.

Ouch, a pun!_

Nelson chuckled to himself, nervously sliding into the darkness of the newly opened tunnel.[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Aug 31, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Inside the tent]Jango whispers to Skrag ears, with teh lowest voice he can. "Alive for questioning?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 31, 2006)

On hearing the warning, Taviss nocks a fresh arrow on his bowstring and moves into the tent with great care. Each step positioned to avoid noise, he joins the others inside in aiming his weapon at the hole.


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 31, 2006)

If we can. If not, well... Skarg whispers back to Jango, shrugs, then brings all his attention back to the hole.


[SBLOCK=DM]OOC: Just in case nothing gets posted before I head out in the morning, Skarg's going to attempt a "Freeze! Don't move" kind of thing on the pirate. Standard guard stuff. If the pirate attempts to move, though, he'll shoot him.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 31, 2006)

[sblock=Nelson: ]You take about a minute to gather up some food and turn on the lantern... then move to the portal.  You sense no movement of the air, and the smell of it is definately ancient and stale.  You move into the passageway and you can immediately tell the tunnel narrows over the course of thirty feet, both in height and in width.  When you hit the thirty foot point, the tunnel is down to what seems like the width that it travels the rest of the way... about two feet wide and only maybe four feet high.  There's no running possible, no way to draw or use any sort of weapon except perhaps a dagger.  The tunnel is rough rock and when you raise up the lantern you can see that this narrow tunnel runs forward about 15 more feet or so before splitting off into two seperate tunnels (the left tunnel rising uphill, the right tunel dropping sharply downhill).

As you stand and get your bearings at what is in front of you, it is easy to hear the sound of the wooden door unlocking behind you and then opening.  A voice that you recognize as the dwarf that brought you down here exclaims "By the Host indeed!  The blighter got it open!  How in the-- Quick!  Go tell the Cap'n!  We're in!  And Luttin is... heya... where IS Luttin?  LUTTIN!!!  Did you go in there?  Come on back!  It's dangerous!  We lost two of our men on the last one!!!"

You easily hear the sounds of footsteps coming to the tunnel entrance and footsteps hurrying away down the other direction... presumably to tell the Captain that you opened the portal.[/sblock]


----------



## James Heard (Sep 1, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> [sblock=Nelson: ]You take about a minute to gather up some food and turn on the lantern... then move to the portal.  You sense no movement of the air, and the smell of it is definately ancient and stale.  You move into the passageway and you can immediately tell the tunnel narrows over the course of thirty feet, both in height and in width.  When you hit the thirty foot point, the tunnel is down to what seems like the width that it travels the rest of the way... about two feet wide and only maybe four feet high.  There's no running possible, no way to draw or use any sort of weapon except perhaps a dagger.  The tunnel is rough rock and when you raise up the lantern you can see that this narrow tunnel runs forward about 15 more feet or so before splitting off into two seperate tunnels (the left tunnel rising uphill, the right tunel dropping sharply downhill).
> 
> As you stand and get your bearings at what is in front of you, it is easy to hear the sound of the wooden door unlocking behind you and then opening.  A voice that you recognize as the dwarf that brought you down here exclaims "By the Host indeed!  The blighter got it open!  How in the-- Quick!  Go tell the Cap'n!  We're in!  And Luttin is... heya... where IS Luttin?  LUTTIN!!!  Did you go in there?  Come on back!  It's dangerous!  We lost two of our men on the last one!!!"
> 
> You easily hear the sounds of footsteps coming to the tunnel entrance and footsteps hurrying away down the other direction... presumably to tell the Captain that you opened the portal.[/sblock]



[sblock=DM: ]_!@#$%!!!!,_ Nelson thought. _That was quick. Dangerous? Lost? @#$%!!!_

Nelson stood silently cursing the lack of worker communication with bloodthirsty pirate camps and his companions from Seawell for driving him into such a dangerous, ridiculous endeavor in the first place for some long second, stomping his feet and gritting his teeth in frustration until he calmed.

_Aiii, nothing more to be done. "If one must be a fool, be a bold, brave fool," as my Pa says._

Nelson picked a coin out of his pocket and silently prayed to the Traveller for guidance, flipped it, and seeing it come out heads in the dim light shook his head and slowly turned to the left, working his way uphill.

_With any luck, if I die here... it'll be quick. I'd hate to die slowly here in the dark. I should have stayed home. Married a fat wife and fostered bastards off'n the neighbors, with no more risk to my sweet skin further than cheating at dice in the evening... Why are you so brave, Nelson? Why do you care so much? Those chumps back at home probably think you're out looting cribs and knocking up that noblewoman.

That's not a bad idea. Maybe I should see if Khalia is impressed with this. A little wine, some smoked cheese, a minstrel playing in the candlelight? She better appreciate this. There doesn't come along many like Mister Nelson Luttin these days, no indeed..._

OOC: Nelson is taking his time, checking for traps. He isn't THAT bold of a fool.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 1, 2006)

Skarghash holds his crossbow at attention as the sounds of ladder climbing gets louder.  Khalia, Ari and Taviss all shuffle towards the door of the tent, and suddenly a head breaks the plane of the hole and pops out.  Skarghash immediately jumps up and yells "Freeze!  Don't move!"

The pirate (indeed as you all can see, the same pirate who you saw an hour ago working the fire tower) stops short at the top of the ladder so that only his torso is showing.  His head whips around and when he sees the half-orc, his eyes go wide.  "Oh bleeding hell!" he exclaims.

Without missing a beat, the pirate stretches his arm out and grabs the handle on the end of the rope that goes into the hole, pulling down on it hard.  A **clang* *clang* *clang** is immediately heard from down below, and Skarghash wastes no time in firing his crossbow at him, catching him in square in the shoulder.  [Hand crossbow attack: AC 10 / 13+3=16 *hit* / dam 2]  The shock and pain causes the pirate to let go with that arm that was holding him to the ladder, and you watch as he screams and drops out of sight back down the hole.  A second later you hear a thud as he presumably hits the floor of the shaft.

However, the echoes of the warning bell is still ringing in your ears.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 1, 2006)

[sblock=Nelson: ]You flip the coin and decide to travel to the left.  You duck your head down and begin slowly walking up the tight shaft, doing your best to search for traps.  However, you only get about two steps in when you realize... you've never actually done this before.  You have no skill whatsoever in identifying traps, let alone trying to find them.  Especially in a tight, dark tunnel.  Especially when the only light you have is from a lantern.  Especially when you have the distraction of other people coming down the tunnel after you.

"Luttin!  Wait up!  Wait!"  The dwarf's voice comes to you easily, and his steps (and the steps of someone else maybe) echo down the tunnel.  You turn around and see the dwarf and at least one other pirate behind him appear at the base of the tunnel split and look in your direction (the lantern's light being a dead giveaway of where you are).  "Luttin!  Don't be a fool!  Get out of there!  We have to wait for the Cap'n!  Come on, she's been called!  This is what we've been waiting for!  I don't know how you got past that door, but Captain Erqua is gonna want to get you an ale for it!  We've been trying to get in here for two weeks!  Great work, man!"  The dwarf  ducks his head a little bit and begins squeezing into the tunnel towards you.  "Come on, we have to go talk to the Cap'n.  It isn't safe in here."[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Sep 1, 2006)

"Ok, all the ones who is in this hole will be coming here... I just hope this is the only exit, as they wont be able to fight more than one at a time, which should be not too hard to fight them." tells Jango. "What do you suggest?" he asks, looking at Skarghash.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 1, 2006)

Khalia takes another look behind her, to make sure no one's coming from any direction but up from the hole under the tent.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 1, 2006)

Ari smacks his head in frustration. _Traveller's own luck! What are they doing!_ The hunter growls and bursts into the tent. "Ogre's blood, man, what did you do that for!" It is at this point he sees the hole, and peering down into it, he adds, "Doubt they're stupid enough to charge up this way unless we smoke them out. You sure your dropped the one that was coming up?"


----------



## James Heard (Sep 1, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> [sblock=Nelson: ]You flip the coin and decide to travel to the left.  You duck your head down and begin slowly walking up the tight shaft, doing your best to search for traps.  However, you only get about two steps in when you realize... you've never actually done this before.  You have no skill whatsoever in identifying traps, let alone trying to find them.  Especially in a tight, dark tunnel.  Especially when the only light you have is from a lantern.  Especially when you have the distraction of other people coming down the tunnel after you.
> 
> "Luttin!  Wait up!  Wait!"  The dwarf's voice comes to you easily, and his steps (and the steps of someone else maybe) echo down the tunnel.  You turn around and see the dwarf and at least one other pirate behind him appear at the base of the tunnel split and look in your direction (the lantern's light being a dead giveaway of where you are).  "Luttin!  Don't be a fool!  Get out of there!  We have to wait for the Cap'n!  Come on, she's been called!  This is what we've been waiting for!  I don't know how you got past that door, but Captain Erqua is gonna want to get you an ale for it!  We've been trying to get in here for two weeks!  Great work, man!"  The dwarf  ducks his head a little bit and begins squeezing into the tunnel towards you.  "Come on, we have to go talk to the Cap'n.  It isn't safe in here."[/sblock]



[Sblock=DM: ]"F'course it isn't safe n'here!!! Nelson hisses. "Din't y'hear th'noise? Two tunnels, n'this one's as good as th'next. D'you really want t'be back there waiting fer whatever I might'a jus' woke up?" OOC: Bluff +8

"Look, I open'd th'door. I don't want to be whatever's locked up in here's first snack in a hunnert years too. Th'captain wants to thank me? CATCH. UP." Nelson visibly shudders. _Oi. I'm scaring myself._

"But, if you've got any better ideas n'sitting round that door waitin' fer demons to come eat us, an' *especially *if'n yah got a better idea f'what a terrible evisceratin', deadly trap f'the sort that rends two grown ah...businessmen such as yerselves in this inky blackness, then by all means, please lead the way. Traveler's *Luck* man, sometimes you've just got to grit yer teeth and trust yer *sails*!" Nelson all but pleads. [/sblock]


----------



## Ringmereth (Sep 2, 2006)

"I bet th' gotta back way in 'ere," predicts that ranger, peering down the hole. _This is what w' need a good battle mage fer. Make us one'o them bursts o' flame an' smoke down there._ "Le's tear down th' tent," he suggests. "Better fer us to see 'em sneakin' off, or sneakin' to put a sword innour backs."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 5, 2006)

[sblock=Nelson: ]After listening to your diatribe, the dwarf shakes his head and reaches out to grab you by the arm.  "Look, I'm done askin' you!  This ain't our right!  This is Erqua's deal and SHE'LL lead us into this place when she is right good and ready.  You hear me swabbie?!?  You have no idea what you're dealin' with, and unless you want an axe in your gullet, you're comin' NOW!" [Bluff check: TN ?? / 8+8=16 *failure*]

He begins pulling you back out of the tunnel and when you see the other pirate's hand on his weapon, you know that if you do not do what they say then you're risking starting a fight.  When you looked into the dwarf's eyes when he was speaking about Captain Erqua, you definitely got a sense of just how ferverantly he believes that whatever is down these tunnels is meant to be discovered and explored by the Captain, and nobody else.  [Sense Motive check:  TN ?? / 14+7=21 *success*][/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 5, 2006)

The ringing of the alarm bell still resonates within each of you.  As several of you take turns peering down in the hole, the sounds of footsteps running beneath you can be heard.  It definitely appears as though the alarm was heard.  One of you near the hole easily hears the following get shouted from beneath the ground.  "WAIT A MINUTE! WHO'S THAT? KYLE IS DOWN!  HE'S HURT!"  Then suddenly the voice (and what sounds like several others) go extremely quiet and you are unable to hear what any of them are saying down there.

**********

OOC:  Please let me know exactly where each of you are standing and what you are going to do.  Although we aren't yet rolling initiative, please give me your actions as though we are in combat (although non-combat actions are certainly plausible if you'd like to do those).


----------



## Velmont (Sep 5, 2006)

Jango is standing behind Skarg, his new wand in one hand, the other hand free so he is still able to cast if needed. "Everyone down here know we are here." whispers Jango. The sorcerer await the order of the other, not sure what the best thing to do.


----------



## James Heard (Sep 5, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> [sblock=Nelson: ]After listening to your diatribe, the dwarf shakes his head and reaches out to grab you by the arm.  "Look, I'm done askin' you!  This ain't our right!  This is Erqua's deal and SHE'LL lead us into this place when she is right good and ready.  You hear me swabbie?!?  You have no idea what you're dealin' with, and unless you want an axe in your gullet, you're comin' NOW!" [Bluff check: TN ?? / 8+8=16 *failure*]
> 
> He begins pulling you back out of the tunnel and when you see the other pirate's hand on his weapon, you know that if you do not do what they say then you're risking starting a fight.  When you looked into the dwarf's eyes when he was speaking about Captain Erqua, you definitely got a sense of just how ferverantly he believes that whatever is down these tunnels is meant to be discovered and explored by the Captain, and nobody else.  [Sense Motive check:  TN ?? / 14+7=21 *success*][/sblock]



[sblock=DM: ]"Gosh! Since y'put it t'at a'way..." Nelson mumbles, beaten and making as to move forward and follow. Then he drops the lantern upon the ground, takes a five foot step back away from the blustering dwarf, and begins...cooing. Yes, cooing. It's the only way to describe it, a gentle coo sound with some rustling noises improbably coming from the back of his throat. The lulling sound of a mess of crickets and frogs at twilight, or the rattle of a snake confusing its prey. Nelson begins the holler as a whisper, then it gets stronger, until the noise fills the small tunnel and beyond.

_I hope the other one has more sense n'this one,_ Nelson thought. _This is all Khalia's fault._

OOC: Nelson is attempting to use a bard song, _fascinate_ on the dwarf. He's spending an Action Point, because frankly his Perform skill sucks.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Sep 5, 2006)

Khalia's just outside the tent, with her crossbow in hand and loaded. If she sees a pirate that's not tied up, and she's got a clear shot, she's taking it.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 6, 2006)

Making sure the others have the hole covered, Ari scans the tent for something flammable that would fit in the hole and something to light it with. Perhaps he can smoke them out literally.


----------



## Ringmereth (Sep 6, 2006)

Taviss is positioned next to the hole, a sharp arrow trained down the shaft and ready to fly at anyone ascending it.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 6, 2006)

[sblock=Nelson: ]You start cooing and you actually seem to do rather well with it in the first few seconds.  The dwarf's grip on your arm relaxes and you can see in his eyes that they go a bit out of focus as he listens to your sounds.

Unfortunately, the pirate a bit further back is staring at you with a brow furrowed, wondering what the heck is going on.  All he knows is that you've been told to come out of the tunnel and that you aren't... you're making a whole bunch of racket.  "Eyah!  What's all this?  C'mon, you!  Stop foolin' around!"  He ducks his head and steps up to you and the dwarf, elbowing the dwarf out of the way and grabbing you by the arm as well.  "Out!  You listening!  Out of here dammit!"  The shove to the side is enough to shake the dwarf out of whatever it was he was under, and he quick clears the cobwebs and goes right for you too.  "I don't know what you're playing at, but this is it!  YOU'RE COMING WITH US NOW!!!"

With both of your arms in vice grips, you get forceably dragged from the tunnel, out through the small room, and into the darkened outer tunnel.  The sounds of people talking excitedly up ahead is quite evident, and despite the pitch blackness, you are shoved ahead and pushed forward for a minite or two back up the tunnels.  The voices keep getting louder, and at the point where you remembered the small amount of light coming from a side tunnel when you were first brought down here... this is where you get shoved into and pushed forward.  The voices by now are even louder, and the light in the tunnel gets brighter.  Around a small bend you go and you break out into a large cavern... maybe thirty feet across.  There is a tunnel exit at the far end with torches leading into it, and the cavern is filled with equipment, crates, barrels and the like.  It is here that you also see the female Captain Erqua and about five other pirates.  Counting the dwarf and the other pirate with you... that makes it eight on one.

The way that Captain Erqua looks at you when you enter the cavern easily tells you that she isn't happy.[/sblock]


----------



## James Heard (Sep 7, 2006)

[sblock=DM: ]OOC: Ok, I'm not clear on this: I took a five foot step back and the tunnel was narrow enough that Nelson had to duck to continue. The dwarf was fascinated, and the other pirate was behind him. The other pirate isn't under the effect of the bard song, so on his turn he knocks the dwarf on his behind to get him out of the bard song, but I'm still five feet away. Next turn they both are able to take a five foot step, automatically grapple me, then drag me elsewhere? 

I mean, not to put a fine point on it, but if I was just wasting my time setting up the circumstances where Nelson could afford to bolt without drawing an attack of opportunity, if tunnels were wider...or if you simply just don't want me to continue any further into this place for some reason...Nelson isn't an idiot, but at this point it's pretty clear he's not gaining anything by not resisting two pirates dragging him toward where there are likely more. Anyways, am I being railroaded? Because if there's nothing I can do besides wait patiently to be rescued by the rest of the party I'd have rather have saved my per day abilities and been more complacent, because I was operating under the assumption that I was going to be five feet away, having a stumpy-legged dwarf chasing after me, and another pirate behind him trying to sqeeze through a space with at least another five feet behind him.  I think if this wasn't the situation, if we were in a wide avenue of a corridor, with plenty of space to move around in, well I'm pretty sure I'd have at least come up with another plan that got me killed for certain before I got captured.

For now though, I'd like Escape Artist checks for every turn against the grapples initially, and then if Nelson achieves one then he's going to draw his rapier and start attacking before we ever get so far back as he's worrying about eight on one. And then, he'll probably continue to attack anyways (blowing through his remaining action points like water)because what the hell, what's the worst thing that could happen? I could be held prisoner by a bunch of angry pirates? Nope, Nelson's going for the blaze of glory I guess. 

_Ouch. This isn't going happen. Oh well,_ he thought and shrugged. _Why not? More'n I prick the less'n will be left for mischief. Hero me, who would have thought?_

Nelson looks at his two pirate chums, merrily carrying him back toward his execution.

" So, what'll it be? You've got a moment t'surrender, n'then I'll be forced to kill you. Come one boys, drop yer blades n'lets you'n me have a little kiss." Nelson says cheerfully.

_Ari is such an idiot. Why did he let me go off on this hairbrained, cockeyed stunt?

I swear. It's so hard to find good help these days._

Nelson grinned to himself and began his fiendish plan of escape.[/sblock]


----------



## Brogarn (Sep 7, 2006)

_Note to self. In the future, disable ropes that are attached to alarms. Idiot..._ Skarg admonishes himself. After shooting the pirate and watching him fall back into the hole, he runs up to it to look down to try and see if the pirate is still moving. Then, upon hearing the other pirate voices, reloads his hand crossbow and moves to an angle where he can best see the ladder with the intent of shooting at anyone's back who tries to come up it. 

I'm thinking they're not stupid enough to come up this hole one at a time while we pick them off. Fun as it may be for us, they'd surely not enjoy that. Skarg says with a small chuckle. Unfortunately, they hold all the cards right now. They don't have to come up. They probably have another way out. They just have to wait for us to come down, then pick us off like we'd want to pick them off. Skarg scratches at his cheek a couple of times. 

Looks to be a 40 ft. drop or so. I'm not sure how we'd get a good enough fire going down there to smoke them out anyways. Anyone want to volunteer climbing down a bit, seeing how open the shaft is to whatever tunnel's down there, and reporting back? Skarg asks and smiles a wide, innocent smile. A bit of drool drips from his right tusk, which he quickly wipes away.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 7, 2006)

[sblock=Nelson: ]OOC:  Okay, here's the situation.  I was hoping that we'd have been able to work this out in-game without needing to metagame it, but you refuse to come quietly!    Are you being railroaded?  To be perfectly frank... at this point in time, yes you are.  I've been very lenient up to this point letting you go off and do your own thing while the rest of the group follows behind... but I now need to bring the party back together and not have to keep writing everything you are finding while rushing on ahead.  Because quite frankly it's a pain in the butt and it's also not fair to the others for you to be exploring everything while the rest of the group is way in the back trying to catch up.

I've been trying to indicate (but apparently haven't been doing a very good job) that you aren't "captured", but are being treated just like the other pirates... brought in to do a job.  They haven't hurt you, the dwarf has been responding to you as though he genuinely wants to keep you safe and follow Captain Erqua's wishes... but you've been deliberately going against all of this.  The problem here is that I really don't know what your intentions are through all of this.  What is Nelson's goal down here and why is it you want to run ahead of the party and not join back up?  I realize that "being in character" is important... but I can't let you keep going off on your own at the expense of the game.  This is a party-based adventure (not a solo adventure) and while I've done my best to let you do this whole middle section on your own (and discover and do a whole lot that the other group hasn't been privy to) at some point I have to say "stop".  "In-character" or no... at some point Nelson has to either rejoin the party or leave the adventure altogether if you aren't willing to play him as part of the group.  It's as simple as that.

So please let me know what your intentions are and what is it you want to do with the character.  Because at this point you really have two choices... keep bluffing like you are one of the pirates and come back to the main hall like the dwarf asked you to (and where you will soon see the remerging of the two story threads)... or get into a fight against the dwarf and the other pirate and probably be killed.  It's your choice, but I can't in good conscious let you keep exploring ahead without the rest of the group.  Sorry James... but that's just the way it is.  (And to be fair to you... if you indeed decide to come quietly, we'll pretend like the use of the bard song never happened). [/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 7, 2006)

Brogarn said:
			
		

> Looks to be a 40 ft. drop or so. I'm not sure how we'd get a good enough fire going down there to smoke them out anyways. Anyone want to volunteer climbing down a bit, seeing how open the shaft is to whatever tunnel's down there, and reporting back? Skarg asks and smiles a wide, innocent smile. A bit of drool drips from his right tusk, which he quickly wipes away.



Ari looks around for something *big*, not just a rag to drop down. Quietly, "Its your idea, Watchman Sneak. Anyway, I plan on dropping something that will hopefully snap some necks in addition to smoking them out."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 7, 2006)

The group finds itself in a stalemate.  Taviss stands directly over the hole, his bow pointed straight down towards the bottom.  Khalia remains at the tent door with his crossbow, darting her eyes back and forth from inside to outside.  Jango stands behind a few crates, one hand gripping the wand, the other next to his spell component pouch.  Skarg wanders around the hole, keeping his eyes on Taviss and his finger on the trigger of the crossbow.  Ari moves throughout the tent, pulling open boxes and looking for things to set aflame.  He quickly is able to find a crate that has extra sails in it, and he knows that this could go up like a flash if they were to set fire to it.

However, without warning the group hears a _*twang*_ as Taviss' bow springs to life, sending an arrow hurtling down the shaft!  You all hear a faint "Whoah!" yell out from down below, and Taviss imediately reloads and aims again.  A second _*twang*_ from the bow, and then more shouts from below.  When you all question him on what the heck he's doing... Taviss tells you that he saw arms reaching out down below trying to grab the body of the pirate that fell.  He fired twice but wasn't able to hit anyone he doesn't think.  However, they did in fact pull the body away from the base of the shaft.

Ari stands with a giant ball of sail in his arms and is ready to light it and toss it down the shaft if that's what the party wants to do.  If not... the party can either delay until the pirates down below make the first move, or someone else has another idea.


----------



## Brogarn (Sep 8, 2006)

Skarg glares at Ari then grins widely.

Ok, I deserved that one. Skarg says then winks a beady, black eye.

Anyways, a flaming ball of sail can't hurt. he says then scratches his cheek in thought.

Umm... anyone here know much about ships? Are sails even flammable? If not, you'd think someone would of thought of that by now. Can't imagine being out at sea and having your sails catch flame from some random lightning strike. I suddenly find my choice of town guard instead of sailor quite pleasing. he says with a chuckle.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 8, 2006)

"I don't know, but it seems to be flammable." tells Jango. he quickly look into the hole. "Chocking them might be a good idea."


----------



## drothgery (Sep 8, 2006)

"I suspect sails burn about as well as any other heavy cloth. Though house Lyrander might use some magical protections for the sails of their wind galleons. It would be possible, I think..." Khalia said, blushing as she trails off, having realized that this really wasn't the time for academic speculation. "In any case, they should burn, and I think it's worth trying."


----------



## stonegod (Sep 8, 2006)

OOC: Is there light in the tent other than that filtered from outside? Torch, lantern?


----------



## Velmont (Sep 8, 2006)

"Does anyone have fire with him? If not, we can either go fetch some fire to the tower, or I could light it up, but I would not be able to repeat it again for today, I always have use much of it in to burn the ropes and myself." tells Jango.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 8, 2006)

There are a couple lanterns hanging in the tent but are unlit.  The tent's canvas is thin enough that the midday sun is able to make the interior bright enough to see.  It's dim, but not dark enough to hamper vision at all.  If Ari is looking for something to light the sail with, several party members have flint and steel, plus Jango might be willing to alight it with his dragonmark if he chooses to.

The sail itself seems quite flamable, and you all doubt that the pirate's extra sails are of House Lyrander quality.  As soon as Ari makes the decision to light the sail and toss it in (or if he decides not to), we will move on.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 8, 2006)

"Someone have a flint and steel? we could simply put some lantern's oil on them and lit them up." suggets Jango.

[SBLOCK=OOC]For an observer, is there a difference between using a dragonmark and casting a spell?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 8, 2006)

Ari bunches up the sail and prepares to drop it into the hole. Improvising, he bundles a few of the heavier objects into the sail to help it drop, and add a little more damage to the mix. After making sure the bundle will still fit down the hole, he has one of the others light it. He quickly drops the sail, watching it hopefully fall. Then, just to make sure everything works correctly, he drops one of the full lamps down the hole as well. "Well, thats going to make things interesting soon."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 8, 2006)

The flaming ball of sail drops down the shaft and lands on the tunnel floor with a *whoosh*!  Right behind it drops the lantern that Ari tosses in, and when it hits bottom, it smashes open and the oil within it sprays out causing a good-sized fireball down below.  The five of you easily hear one of the pirates scream out "AIIIYYYY!!!" as he or she apparently got caught in the flames.  More ruckus is heard as there seems to be a mad scramble to help the pirate who had been burned.

The desired effect of smoke certainly seems to have been achieved, as very shortly a black, oily smoke rises out of the shaft.  You are unable to tell of course how much smoke is remaining down in the tunnels and pushing the pirates back down the way they came down there, but those of you who know anything about fire certainly can see that the chimney effect is in play here.  Like a fire in a fireplace, most of the smoke is probably coming straight back up here.

After perhaps five minutes or so as the smoke begins to taper off, a voice is heard coming from below.  The accent is definitely dwarven.

"All right!  Ye made yer point!  What's the situation here?  Who are ye and what kind of deal you looking for?"


----------



## Velmont (Sep 8, 2006)

"Look like there is no other exit for this cave." whispers Jango. "What we do weith them?"


----------



## drothgery (Sep 8, 2006)

"I should think we want to take the leaders and as many others as possible back to Seawall for your father to deal with, and return their plunder to its rightful owners." Khalia said. "But I don't know if we were made a sufficiently convincing argument for them to accet those terms."


----------



## Brogarn (Sep 8, 2006)

They need to come up and out of that hole. Then we detain them, question them... violently if need be... then bring them back to town. They've violated multiple laws and I wouldn't put it past them to have violated the one involving horses that I'd rather not ellaborate on. he says with a wink at Khalia.

So, they need to be brought in or brought down.  Skarg says as he spits on the ground. If one of you can talk them up, all the better. If not, we need a plan of attack.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 8, 2006)

Ari rubs his hands together, looking for more stuff to burn. "If they are trapped, we can always state we'll drop something down and seal them in this time. Unless someone got a problem with that."


----------



## Velmont (Sep 8, 2006)

"Did they gives a chance to the sailors? Only thing, it is we will enver know why they have done all that." answers Jango to Ari.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 8, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Ari rubs his hands together, looking for more stuff to burn. "If they are trapped, we can always state we'll drop something down and seal them in this time. Unless someone got a problem with that."




"Threatening it? Hardly. We've seen little sign that they deserve the Flame's mercy." Khalia said. "As to actually doing it, though, I would object. _We_ aren't thieves and murderers."


----------



## stonegod (Sep 8, 2006)

drothgery said:
			
		

> "Threatening it? Hardly. We've seen little sign that they deserve the Flame's mercy." Khalia said. "As to actually doing it, though, I would object. _We_ aren't thieves and murderers."



The hexer shrugs. "Mostly likely knock them out if we just smoke them---not like they'll run into the fire. If we block the exit, that'll keep them trapped. Unless they are doing something else down there."


----------



## Velmont (Sep 8, 2006)

"Hmmm... I think someone await for to speak with him. Who want to speak with the pirates?" ask Jango, pointing at the hole.


----------



## Ringmereth (Sep 9, 2006)

Taviss shakes his head. "Not me," he replies, idly examining the tip of an arrow. "Haul just onea'em up 'ere t' chat wi'. We don' want'a let all th' pirates up and on th' same footin' as us," the ranger advises in the way of tactics, a subject he judges the party to be poorly trained in. _Ye think they know y' gotta keep th' smoke inna place y'want'a smoke out. But no..._


----------



## stonegod (Sep 10, 2006)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> "Haul just onea'em up 'ere t' chat wi'. We don' want'a let all th' pirates up and on th' same footin' as us,"



Ari glances at the ranger. _Do you think I'm an idiot?_ 

"That's why I didn't volunteer for that fool job. We threaten to seal them in now that they got their warning, bring one of them up, as you said, and question them. The issue is that we'll need to get them all up at some point regardless; no way we're going down there. So question one first, then get them to come up at _our_ pace. Best one of you two look for a lot of rope while we're talking," he directs at Skarg and Jango.

The hunter turns to the Lady. "You want to talk them up, or should I _persuade_ them?" It is clear by the gleam in his eye what he means by persuade; its the cold look of a hunter.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 10, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> The hunter turns to the Lady. "You want to talk them up, or should I _persuade_ them?" It is clear by the gleam in his eye what he means by persuade; its the cold look of a hunter.




"There will doubtless be occasions when quiet words, intellectual arguments, and faith in the Flame are what we need to persuade others to aid us. But none of those are likely to convince the vermin down there." She says, her voice soft but steel. "Do not kill them, or inflict any unnecessary pain. But we need to know what they planned."


----------



## Velmont (Sep 10, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Best one of you two look for a lot of rope while we're talking," he directs at Skarg and Jango.




"Rope... there is so many tent here, and they hold all with some rope, and the boat are full of rope generally, if we can't find enough rope to tie them all, I don't know where we will find enough rope." tells Jango, finishing his sentence outside the tent, walking to teh next tent, looking inside what there is before taking all teh rope that allow that tent to stand up.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 11, 2006)

Ari nods at the Lady's comments, then flexes his fingers and looses up his shoulders. Then, the hexer crouches down at the tunnel side, looks at the ranger once, and then calls down. His voice drips with as much menace as he can muster.

"Now that we have your attention, we'll make things very simple. Send up your leader, *now*. We're going to have a little chat. Just the one of you. Otherwise, we're not going to warn you the second time, and the second time we're going to close off this shaft. And you wouldn't like what were going to send down this time either. Trust me."

OOC: That's the Intimidate check. Spending an AP on this one as well.


----------



## Brogarn (Sep 11, 2006)

Skarg starts looking around for more rope.

_Yes, master. The good little guard will follow your every command. My ideas are as dumb as a I look._ Skarg's face widens into a grin as he thinks _I wonder how many times folks have underestimated me like that. Seems to work in my advantage more often than not. Ah well. I'll let them feel superior to me. I really don't have an answer to this problem anyways. I still think we're going to need to do some reconnaissance at some point and climb down that ladder._ Skarg shrugs a bit and carries on with finding rope.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 12, 2006)

Ari:  said:
			
		

> "Now that we have your attention, we'll make things very simple. Send up your leader, now. We're going to have a little chat. Just the one of you. Otherwise, we're not going to warn you the second time, and the second time we're going to close off this shaft. And you wouldn't like what were going to send down this time either. Trust me."



[Intimidate check: TN 16 / 14+7+4(AP)=25 *success*]

The sounds of light talking can be heard down below, but nothing specific can be picked out.  Jango and Skarg both quickly return with a couple coils of rope that were found outside and the five of you stand and wait for a response.  After a minute or two you hear the following...

"Well we got a bit of a problem then.  See... the Captain's not here right now.  She's further down the tunnels.  So we can't send up our leader to you, I'm afraid.  And she won't listen to me... she's got other stuff on her mind.  However, I'm the number two guy and I've got four others here and we're ready to come on up.  You want me up there, I'll come on up."

Anyone looking down the shaft sees a male dwarf climbing up the ladder.  He is dressed in general pirate attire, has your typical long hair and beard, and when he finally comes into the light you can see he wears very attractive bracers, an amulet, and has a large mace on his belt.

"What about my men down there?  You want them up here too?"


----------



## stonegod (Sep 12, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "What about my men down there?  You want them up here too?"



As the others come in with rope, Ari nods at them and whispers a thanks. When the pirates call back, he looks at the other moment and then yells, "You first. We'll call the rest one at a time. But they better all cluster down there where we can see them. Or something unfortunate will happen."


----------



## Ringmereth (Sep 13, 2006)

Taviss steps back from the hole to keep the dwarven pirate covered, arrow pulled back nearly to his shoulder. He nods towards the group's new prisoner. "Take 'is cudgel, Ari," he advises, thinking it better to state the obvious than risk an oversight. Beyond his reminder, he leaves the talking to those who live and die by words, not arrows and blades.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 13, 2006)

As the dwarf emerges, Ari disarms him immediately. The mace had a nice feel to it, and he adds it to his ever-growing collection of weapons. "Jango, Skarg, please bind him." Before beginning to question their new captive, Ari takes a look down the hole to ensure the other pirates are doing as he asked.

OOC: I'd have Jango do so (taking 10 gives him a +23 Use Rope check [+3 from Dex, +10 from binding]); Skarg assisting adds +2. Sorry I didn't disarm him sooner; I misread that the pirate was still climbing, not at the top.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 13, 2006)

The dwarf waits patiently as the ropes are spun around him, his arms tied behind his back, his legs tied together.  He is sat down on the ground with his back up against one of the crates, and the dwarf's eyes dart back and forth between Ari, Taviss' bow, and the Watchman tabbard of Skarghash.  When Ari looks down in the hole, he can see two pirates standing at the base waiting, but that is all the room available for anyone to stand.  If the other two pirates are there as well, Ari cannot tell.  However, no murmuring or mumbling can be heard, so it doesn't appear that any secret info is being passed about by the people down below.

"What's happened to Duggland and Zerr?  You kill them both when you arrived here like you killed Kyle just now?" the dwarf asks matter-of-factly.

Both Skarghash and Khalia can tell that the dwarf doesn't appear overly concerned about the fates of either Duggland or Zerr (presumably the two guards you ran into outside), but it is worth noting that he did ask about them.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 13, 2006)

Jango come with more rope for the other pirates as the other are tying the rope around teh dwarf hands. He puts the rope on the ground and turn around to go take some more. Just as he get out, he hear the dwarf question. He turns around and enter back teh tent."One died, the other is alive. But you don't care anyway. Just you don't care for all the people in those wrecked ship? I must say I am surprise you kept me alive... why?"


----------



## stonegod (Sep 14, 2006)

Warily keeping his gaze split between the dwarf above, and the others below, Ari listens to the dwarf's question and the boy's response and similar question. "The boy's right, and his question is an important one too. But first things first. How many total of them are you, and how soon are they expecting the five of you back?"

OOC: To expedite things, I'll list other questions I think we all want answered. Everyone else can throw in others: 1) How many? 2) What are you doing here (Seawell)? 3) What are you doing in the tunnels? 4) Who (if any) hired you?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 14, 2006)

The dwarf shrugs his shoulders and takes a few seconds to compose his thoughts before responding.  "I'm a dead man anyway, so I'll talk.  There's the Cap'n, and myself, and nine others of us.  You've killed two of us apparently, and you knocked out our third.  Bandren, Sheela, Aida, and the Luttin kid are down below, while the Captain has taken the other two back further in."

As the dwarf's comments are made, Ari can hear a bit of mumbling from the pirates down below as they whisper about what is being said.  A quick glance confirms that the two that are in sight are still down there, and they do seem to also be speaking to some out of sight.  So perhaps the four that he just mentioned are still there.

"As far as why we're here... Captain Erqua hired us.  She's the woman in charge.  There were two locked chambers down below, and we were hired to get into 'em.  Got some equipment that we needed off one of the ships that ran aground, and used it to get through the doors.  First sealed chamber was empty, and we just unlocked the second one about 10 minutes ago.  My guess is that the Captain is checkin' on what Luttin was able to open up."

He then takes a glance over at the young Jango and smirks.  "Consider yerself lucky, lad.  I was all for cuttin' ya, but the Cap'n saw that mark of yours and recognized it from what's chiseled down below.  She thought you might've been useful.  'Course it turned out we were able to get through the doors we needed to even without ya, so we didn't concern ourselves when you took off."

The dwarf glances around the tent.  "Anything else I can do ya for?  Or ya just gonna slice me throat and be done with it?"

[sblock=Khalia: ]When the dwarf said that Captain Erqua had "hired" them all... the phrasing was stressed in such a way that you got a strong sense from him that this probably wasn't purely a monetary deal and that perhaps he might not have had much of a choice in the matter.[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Sep 14, 2006)

Jango listen await the naswer, and stay and listen to the dwarf. _Luttin is down there? He open the door?_ he continue to listen. When the dwarf talk about his mark, it seems to make him a bit nervous and have hard time to hide it. [Bluff check: 2 + 7 = 9]


----------



## drothgery (Sep 14, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> The dwarf glances around the tent.  "Anything else I can do ya for?  Or ya just gonna slice me throat and be done with it?"




"That's for the authorities in Seawall to decide." The archivist said. "I've never had occasion to study Q'barran law, but I imagine cooperation and complete honesty would be helpful, if you wish the maximum penalty to be confined to the truly guilty."


----------



## stonegod (Sep 14, 2006)

At the mention of the Luttin boy, Ari's left hand tightens. _What is that fool boy up to!_ He also notices Jango's discomfort, and looks at him briefly. _Him too, eh? Doesn't look very happy about it._ The hexer mentally shrugs, and focuses on the task at hand.

"Some sort of ancient treasure, or something? A little too far to dig all the way to Seawell." Looking down the hole, Ari calls down. "Okay. Next one. We'll do this nice and slow. After the next comes up, make sure I can always see two of you down there!" 

As the next one comes up, Ari will whisper to the boy. "Don't worry about the mark. Nothing wrong with that. Lets just focus on business. Can you detect if they have any magic on them? If you can, wait 'till they're all up here."

OOC: Plan: Get them all up one at a time, disarm them, bind them, then gag them before we have to go down.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 15, 2006)

The next pirate (a female) comes climbing up the ladder.  Her clothing look fairly clean and unmarked, and some of the affectations might indicate that she's only recently acquired some of it.  Whether this was from one of the ship's passengers or perhaps even Mrs. Limran's from the lighthouse is anybody's guess.  When she arrives at the top, she is immediately disarmed and then tied up and secured.

One by one, the remaining three pirates climb the ladder.  The first two are immediately disarmed and tied up like the female was.  However, when the third pirate reaches the top... who should it be but Nelson Luttin!  When the dwarf mentioned "the Luttin kid", only a couple of you actually thought that Nelson somehow found his way here... but now it's proven he got here ahead of you (and somehow manged to open some sealed door down below.)

He stands in front of all of you with that same lopsided grin and his arms crossed over his chest.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 15, 2006)

"Nelson! I'd like to let Skarg march you to jail with the rest of these people, but I suppose you have some sort of explanation." Khalia said.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 15, 2006)

"He was at the lighthouse when I found you... what that mean?" wonders Jango, whispering that to himself.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 15, 2006)

Ari says nothing as he helps Nelson up, not even surprised he was one of the four at this point. As Nelson stands with his arms crossed, the hexer leans over and whispers to Jango again: "Well, can you detect magic on them now or not? We'd best separate them from their magic in case it could help them escape later."

As the Lady gives Nelson a bit of her mind, Ari keeps silent, initially paying closer attention to the "pirates." They were and odd bunch, well disciplined, and seemed to have taken care of their gear and themselves. Not zealots for their cause, or they'd all be dead. It didn't sit right. If it were a bunch of bugbears, he'd suscpect there was a hobgoblin around direction them. That hob must be the "Captain," who herself must only be a key in this operation. It occurred to him then to gag them, and he found some convenient cloth to do so.

Ari then straightens up and directs his gaze at the Luttin boy. "Well, looks like you got your talking out by helping them. Looks like we got our talking out by capturing them. Both a success. I assume you wish to fill us in on what these killers of your friends and family have been up to?"


----------



## Velmont (Sep 16, 2006)

Jango, coming out of his world, finally analyze Ari question. Ignoring teh reference to his mark, he simply tells "Sure, I can, It is the basic of all wizard." Jango cast Detect Magic and start to analyze there prisonner.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 18, 2006)

As Jango begins his incantations to cast his spell, the dwarf looks back and forth as the convo between Khaqlia, Ari, and Nelson goes on.  The look of puzzlement on his face tells you that he's just as confused as the rest of you abouty what's going on.  Nelson start in with...

"I came here to do wa'yer all we afraid t'do.  Figger out wha'the situation was here by talkin' to them.  But b'fore a'thing could be done, I was hustled down b'low by our friend 'ere" he nods to the dwarf "an' put to work gettin through sum portal they couldn' open.  'Course they were so stupid they couldn' e'en figger out how their little dohickey door-open'r magical item worked, and thus I got through it easy e'nuff."  He snickers at the stupidity of the dwarf and the other pirates, then looks back at Ari and Khalia.  "Once the door open'd, these folks came rushin' in t'get me and tell the Cap'n how I got it opened.  But b'fore anything meaninful 'appened, the alarm went off and we all got rushed back 'ere."

While Ari and Khalia ponder this and Skarghash and Taviss finishing tying and gagging the other three pirates, the dwarf chimes in.  "So yer with these folks, is that it?  Heh.  Figures.  But I gotta say... ye sure did Captain Erqua a service you did... getting through that second portal.  If ye hadn't, she'd be just as likely caught up like we are.  Of course now... she's gonna be gone a long time exploring whatever was behind that seal... and woe be to us if she finds what she's looking for.  Them dragon cultists don't slow down for no one or no thing."

Nelson just rolls his eyes at the dwarf's response.  "It looks like yer got everything under control 'ere, you do.  You got what you needed, I got wha' I needed, and now I'm a goin' home.  Me mum'll 'ave a wonnerful pot pie on th'stove when I get 'ome.  So if you'll excuse me?"  He dusts his hands off and begins walking towards the exit of the tent.

At this very moment Jango zeroes in on the pirates to check their magical auras, and he sees that each of the three other pirates have a pair of vials on their belts that glow, and that the dwarf's bracers, the amulet around his neck, and a wand and two vials on his belt also all glow.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 18, 2006)

Jango remove the eight vials, the bracers, the amulet and the wand from the prisonner. "They seems to have put there hand one many magical items." Once all gathered, keeping his concentration, he start to analyze the type of aura of each items, trying to figure as much thinsg as he can fron these items.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 18, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Nelson just rolls his eyes at the dwarf's response.  "It looks like yer got everything under control 'ere, you do.  You got what you needed, I got wha' I needed, and now I'm a goin' home.  Me mum'll 'ave a wonnerful pot pie on th'stove when I get 'ome.  So if you'll excuse me?"  He dusts his hands off and begins walking towards the exit of the tent.



Ari shakes his head in both exasperation and admiration and stops Nelson before he does. "You did a bit a good, and probably bit of ill, as you Luttins are want to do. But do the town a favor as you go in---let the Watch caption know what we are doing." With that, he lets the boy go.

He turns back to the prisoners. "As for you, Dragon Cultists you say? Forgot to mentions that part of the arrangement." Ari takes out his dagger again. "What do you know of the Captain her employers and what they are after."


----------



## drothgery (Sep 18, 2006)

"Dragon below cultists? You are sure of this?" The noblewoman said. "By the time father could send me a squad of templars, the cultists will almost certainly be gone, but I can't think that falls in the scope of the duties of an ordinary watchman. Skarg?"


----------



## Brogarn (Sep 18, 2006)

Skarg scratches his cheek as he ponders Khalia's question.

I think you have the right of it. This is certainly outside of the duty of the Watch. While those below should certainly be brought to justice for not only the family at the lighthouse, but the ships brought to ground as well, I don't think it would be expected of us to follow these folks into the ground and beyond.

With a beady-eyed glare at Nelson's departing back, Skarg continues Personally, though, I'm all for hunting down the rest of these folks regardless. I think we need to bind these ones up, though, and take them back to town first. We'll lose a chunk of time, but I'm not about to leave these folks just sitting here, even tied up. I don't trust certain people not to let them go in the name of some twisted sense of protecting the town.

Anyways, My suggestion is to return these folks to the town, explain the circumstances and see where it goes from there. I'll be volunteering to continue the search and capture, but I need authorization first. I'd rather not face charges of desertion by heading down now. Skarg says with a wink.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 18, 2006)

"Thanks to Luttin, the pirates have found what they were seeking, if we leave and return to the town now, there is no garantee the Captain will be still here when we will come back. I don't like that... whatever is down there, it is not a small thing if it has taken so much time and ressources to open." Jango pause a moment. 

_And it may be old, very old, if the one who has put ti down there, it is one of the old dragonmarked house who has dissapear. What would they hide here... and if it wasn't an object?_

"How many other there is down there?" ask Jango to the dwarf.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Janog:  said:
			
		

> "How many other there is down there?"



The dwarf glances at Jango and replies "As I said... the Cap'n took two of our number with her.  But to be honest... they're in the same boat as us.  Yeah, we did everything you said we did, and yeah we've all benefited from it up to this point... but none of us really had a choice.  The Cap'n was able to... _persuade_... all of us to help her out with what she's doing.  And as far as I know, she's the one an' only."

He looks over at Ari who had asked him about the specifics.  "If others be involved in this, like superiors and such, none of us know it.  We've been working for the woman only.  Myself, these three, the two others who went with her, the poor soul dead at the base of the shaft, and the two others you got outside.  We've all been persuaded to help her do... whatever the heck it is she's trying to do.  I don't think it'd be much of a surprise to say that she isn't stable, the Captain."


----------



## stonegod (Sep 18, 2006)

Ari looks at everything, thinking his next move carefully. "I'm with Jango on this one, Skarg. I was hired to take all of these folks down, and that means I still have three on my list to go. Be they coerced or not is an issue for a tribunal, not me. But you're right that leaving them here without guard could be dangerous. That leaves us in a bind. I'd be loathe to do it, but we could wait to see if Nelson gets the Watch over here. But that might be a risk. If you can hustle there and get a horse ride back, that might work---but it gives her more time to do whatever in Khyber she wants."

Ari then examines the pile that Jango is analyzing. Looking at the captives, he asks the prisoner's directly, "What do these do? Remember, cooperation now means things can go better later."


----------



## Brogarn (Sep 18, 2006)

Skarg cocks a bushy eyebrow at the Dwarf's emphasis on the word "persuade".

_And the excuses start..._ he thinks to himself with a sigh.

Before going poking around any subterranean complex, we should head to town, renew our resources, including whatever spells and such you folks use, and possibly grab some reinforcements if we think it necessary. Plus, heading into something like this without a proper briefing to those in charge will lead to questions and other folks following us down and causing who knows what havoc. It's foolish, in my opinion, to just pop down now without proper preparation. I know my kind are supposed to be dull witted and more often than not, reckless, but I've grown rather attached to my ugly hide and I want to do this right.

I'll make sure to do something really stupid later, just to keep up appearences, though. I hate to go around breaking folks' paradigms. Skarg says with a sneer.


----------



## Brogarn (Sep 18, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Ari looks at everything, thinking his next move carefully. "I'm with Jango on this one, Skarg. I was hired to take all of these folks down, and that means I still have three on my list to go. Be they coerced or not is an issue for a tribunal, not me. But you're right that leaving them here without guard could be dangerous. That leaves us in a bind. I'd be loathe to do it, but we could wait to see if Nelson gets the Watch over here. But that might be a risk. If you can hustle there and get a horse ride back, that might work---but it gives her more time to do whatever in Khyber she wants."
> 
> Ari then examines the pile that Jango is analyzing. Looking at the captives, he asks the prisoner's directly, "What do these do? Remember, cooperation now means things can go better later."




Skarg shrugs. Not a bad solution. Good chance I could catch back up with you, assuming I'm permitted.

Scratching his cheek as usual, he says Actually, that's probably about the best solution I can come up with. The only problem is resources. I'll leave that up to you folks to decide though. You know your own capabilities better than I, obviously. Let me know and I'll start out towards town, if that's the actions we plan to take.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 18, 2006)

"I have still most of my spelcasting capability. A bow would be welcome, but underground, I doubt it would be such of use. That wand would be a lot more better." tells Jango.

[SBLOCK=OOC]For someone moving at 30 feet per round, doing a double move each round (finally, going fast without sprinting) how much time would it take him to reach the village?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## drothgery (Sep 18, 2006)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "I have still most of my spelcasting capability. A bow would be welcome, but underground, I doubt it would be such of use. That wand would be a lot more better." tells Jango.




"I, however, used most of my spells of any real power this morning." Khalia said. "A chance to rest would be useful, if we expect to fight at the end of it. The Church is about as known for charging into situations without any heed of the danger as half-orcs, but I have no more inclination than Skarg to prove certain stereotypes correct."


----------



## Velmont (Sep 18, 2006)

"What I am telling, it is Luttin has given us little choice. We don't have the time to wait until tomorrow morning for you to regain your spells. I would like to be prepared, but the captain is about to get what she wanted and she will leave before we come back, or maybe worst. I don't like the idea of heading head down into such situation, but think of what might happen if we don't go. If someone want to go to the village and come back here with reinforcement or more equipmeent or both, I don't think it is a bad thing, but wathever is in there" says Jango, pointing the cave "might be dangerous in the hand of that captain, more we wait, more we have chance she can turn it on us too."


----------



## stonegod (Sep 18, 2006)

"You all speak the truth. Some of us are down resources. Some of us are concerned about their jobs. But, there is something ill going down there. As far as we know, this is only way out. But I do not like the idea of letting whoever it is down there do their evil deeds and then come up here. In addition, they may not let us dictate the timeline. If the Captian tries to get back out here before the morning, we will be fighting here as prepared as we are now. And, there is still the possibility that there is more than one way out, now that they have breeched the inner chamber."

Ari rubs his hand through his curly hair. "It is not a good situation any way you look at it. I think we can risk sending a message back to town as fast as we can as long as we keep a force here. But I loathe to wait longer. "


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 19, 2006)

Ari:  said:
			
		

> "What do these do? Remember, cooperation now means things can go better later."



The dwarf looks down at all their precious booty that has been taken from them (even if they themselves didn't really earn it either) and inwardly sighs.  He looks over at the other three pirates, and they also almost just shrug in resignation.  Their fates are pretty much sealed at this point, so any small positive steps will be for the best.

The dwarf starts commenting as Ari points to each item, and Jango uses his magical detection to try and confirm that what the dwarf is saying is relatively true.

"Me bracers and me medallion protect me from pain", he says... and Jango confirms that they both have auras of abjuration.  "The wand heals us up pretty well, and we each have a potion to do the same".  Jango indeed also confirms that four of the potions and the wand have light conjuration auras.  The wand also has the command word "Flame" carved on it's side.  "As for the other potions, one'll help against the heat or cold, one'll make ya jump, one'll change yer features, and the other will cover ya in invisble armor."  Jango nods that he thinks these descriptions are all correct as well.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 19, 2006)

"Did any of you see the cargo of the _Admiral's Folly_? In particular, anything shipped from Thrane, by the Lord Reverend Alistair ir'Indari, or to the Lady Khalia ir'Indari?" Khalia asked. "Some of what father was sending me might be of use to this mission."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 19, 2006)

drothgery said:
			
		

> "Did any of you see the cargo of the _Admiral's Folly_? In particular, anything shipped from Thrane, by the Lord Reverend Alistair ir'Indari, or to the Lady Khalia ir'Indari?" Khalia asked. "Some of what father was sending me might be of use to this mission."



The dwarf looks at Khalia, then turns to one of the female pirates who is gagged.  "The trinket you and the Cap'n used to open the first portal.  Wasn't the name inside the box something like that?  'Intari', 'Indari'?"  The female pirate takes a second to recollect what she saw, then she nods to the dwarf in the affirmative.

"Aye.  The rod, ya mean.  Nice little item ya had there... opened up the sealed portal straight away it did.  At least... it opened the first one.  Couldn't get it to open the second one, but perhaps the Luttin boy did something to make it work.  The portal's opened now in any event."


----------



## drothgery (Sep 19, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> The dwarf looks at Khalia, then turns to one of the female pirates who is gagged.  "The trinket you and the Cap'n used to open the first portal.  Wasn't the name inside the box something like that?  'Intari', 'Indari'?"  The female pirate takes a second to recollect what she saw, then she nods to the dwarf in the affirmative.




"ir'Indari. My father." She said.



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "Aye.  The rod, ya mean.  Nice little item ya had there... opened up the sealed portal straight away it did.  At least... it opened the first one.  Couldn't get it to open the second one, but perhaps the Luttin boy did something to make it work.  The portal's opened now in any event."




"Nelson, do you know where it is now, or at least where you left it?" She asked.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 20, 2006)

Khalia:  said:
			
		

> "Nelson, do you know where it is now, or at least where you left it?"



Nelson stares at her with his lopsided grin and pulls the rod out of one of his long pants pockets.  "'Ere it is.  These buggers just didn't use it correctly on th'other portal.  I guess I'm just smarter than all of you."  He turns and addresses the others.  "So y'want me to go back to th'lighthouse and get one guard back 'ere, th'other go get reinforcements?  If y'say so."  He shrugs once and hurries off.

About fifteen minutes later, Watchman Boggs arrives to the camp on horseback.  He leaps from the saddle and hurries to meet the rest of you.  By this point you have lead the four pirates outside and tied and gagged them all together along with the one remaining pirate who had been knocked out.  Boggs looks at the worjk you did and nods in satisfaction.  "You got them?  Good!  Good work!"  He kneels down to inspect the bonds you have applied to each of them and he grins in appreciation.  "I don't think they're going anywhere... but just to make sure..."  He moves to his horse's saddlebag and pulls several lengths of chain and locks, then proceeds to lock off the five pirate's legs as well.

Having finished securing everyone and tying off his horse, Watchman Boggs salutes the five of you.  "Luttin said you were going to go down below to get the others, and that some Kyber cultists were involved in this.  That makes sense... I wouldn't see regular pirates doing this much death and destruction, especially on land with so little chance of escape.  But if some psychopathic cult members are involved, it makes more sense.  Everything at the lighthouse has been taken care of, and Watchman Malory has gone back to town with Luttin to get the reinforcements."

He turns and addresses the half-orc.  "Watchman Skarghash... you've done well.  I'm proud of you.  Malory has taken your horse back to town, but I think I can speak for Watchmaster Silversun that whatever you decide is best when you go below, we will follow and accept.  Bring the people who are responsible for all of this to justice if you can... or send them to Dolurrh if you can't.  As for the rest of you... Seawell owes you all a debt of gratitude, and you two" he turns to Ari and Taviss, "are certaining earning House Tharashk's keep.  I'm sure Dhelleck d'Tharashk will be quite happy with what you guys will have earned for the House."

He ends with turning to Khalia and Jango.  "Jango, I'll be sure ot let your father know of your bravery.  There may be a spot in the militia for you when you get a little older if you want it.  And miss?  If you and Zan decide to go back to the Xothkazzik Ruins after all this is done, you'll certainly get the assistance from any of the watch that you need."

Boggs bows to you all and wishes you safe return.  The five of you move back to the large tent and stand above the shaft, looking down to the tunnel below.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 20, 2006)

Jango look at the hole. _What is beyond that darkness... and what about my mark? My mark is itching since he talk about it._ Jango turn to Skrag and Ari. "Who want to go first?"

As the group nwill start to go down, Jango will summon his armor of force to surround him.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 20, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Nelson stares at her with his lopsided grin and pulls the rod out of one of his long pants pockets.  "'Ere it is.  These buggers just didn't use it correctly on th'other portal.  I guess I'm just smarter than all of you."  He turns and addresses the others.  "So y'want me to go back to th'lighthouse and get one guard back 'ere, th'other go get reinforcements?  If y'say so."  He shrugs once and hurries off.




"Wait a second. That's mine! Or at least, it's been given to my charge by the Church and my father." Khalia says before he's out of earshot. And chases after him if he doesn't hand over the rod.



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> He ends with turning to Khalia and Jango.  "Jango, I'll be sure ot let your father know of your bravery.  There may be a spot in the militia for you when you get a little older if you want it.  And miss?  If you and Zan decide to go back to the Xothkazzik Ruins after all this is done, you'll certainly get the assistance from any of the watch that you need."
> 
> Boggs bows to you all and wishes you safe return.




"Thank you." She says.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 20, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Having finished securing everyone and tying off his horse, Watchman Boggs salutes the five of you.  ... "As for the rest of you... Seawell owes you all a debt of gratitude, and you two" he turns to Ari and Taviss, "are certaining earning House Tharashk's keep.  I'm sure Dhelleck d'Tharashk will be quite happy with what you guys will have earned for the House."



Ari grins, but does not say anything. Its his job, and there is no hiding that he enjoys it.


			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Jango turn to Skrag and Ari. "Who want to go first?"



Ari looks over at Skarg. "Its probably a good idea for you to go ahead with Taviss and get a quiet look ahead, but I'll go down first to make sure there is no problems." Adjusting the spikes on his armor and checking the freeness of his weapons, Ari prepares to descend.


----------



## Ringmereth (Sep 20, 2006)

Taviss chuckles and spits on the ground. "No question," he agrees. "Wha' I'm wond'rin' is if 'e feels like makin' us happy too." The ranger rubs his thumb and fingers together and spits on the ground, then stows his bow and arrows and follows Ari down the shaft, minding to stay a few feet above Ari and his spiked armor.


----------



## Brogarn (Sep 21, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> He turns and addresses the half-orc.  "Watchman Skarghash... you've done well.  I'm proud of you.  Malory has taken your horse back to town, but I think I can speak for Watchmaster Silversun that whatever you decide is best when you go below, we will follow and accept.  Bring the people who are responsible for all of this to justice if you can... or send them to Dolurrh if you can't.





Skarg gives a brief salute and grins his wide, toothy grin. Just doin my job, sir. His face falls into seriouslness as he says I fully intend to do what I can to bring them in or bring them down.

After Boggs finishes up, Skarg agrees with Ari's plans and follows down the shaft after Taviss. 

Nothing personal, Taviss, but I'm glad you're following the spiked one first. My body has enough holes already. he says with a wide grin.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 21, 2006)

OOC:  Before we get too far into the tunnels... Brogarn and Ringmereth if there was any equipment you wanted to search the camp for before heading down below, please go over to the OOC thread and check out the process for doing that.

And Ringmereth, I also need you to please move your character sheet to the Updated Character List thread and advance Taviss to 3rd level.  Please do this ASAP, because your new stats will be crucial as you advance down below.  Thank you guys.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 22, 2006)

Ari decends the ladder and reaches the bottom, landing softly.  He moves slightly down the tunnel so that right behind Taviss, Skarghash, Khalia, and Jango can climb down as well.  When all five reach the bottom and look around they see numerous things.  The tunnel itself looks uneven, and entirely rock... and right here there is no evidence of it being worked stone-- rather it's more like the rock has just cracked open to create this slicing fissure underground.  A single torch hangs and burns on the north wall, and right next to it is a large bell attached to a rope that heads up the shaft.  Also about ten feet into the tunnel they see the body of the pirate they had shot lying in a broken heap and pushed against the tunnel wall.  The remnants of the burned sail (soot, ash and so forth) are also all over the place.

As you look further into the tunnel, the light from the torch carries vision out for about fifty plus feet or so before it continues into darkness.  Taviss, Skargash and Khalia are easily able to make out various scrapes and cracks in the rock... evidence of much travel back and forth through this fissure, probably dragging or carrying large or heavy items.  A raised hand brings everyone to silence and you all attempt to listen in hopes that some sounds from down here can be heard and give you an indication of where the other pirates might be.  But unfortunately nothing can be heard except the faint sounds of Boggs' horse neighing up above.

The five of you take out and hold whatever you need at the ready, decide on the order of march, and then begin to move down the tunnel.

**********

OOC:  Please let me know either in your character post here, or over in the OOC thread what exactly you are holding/carrying/having at the ready as you walk down the tunnel (especially things like light sources), and what the standard marching order and format might be (if anyone moves out ahead of the group for example).


----------



## Velmont (Sep 22, 2006)

After everyone has gone down, and after he has cast _a mage armor spell_, Jango climb down the ladder. "It's dark in here... Someone need more light." He puts his lantern on the ground and light it up with his flint and steel. The light become brighter and turn the bulleye in direction of the tunnel. With his lantern in one hand, his wand in the other, Jango thinks it will be had to cast properly, he finally put back his wand at his belt, so he can draw it as quickly as his sword, and will keep his hand free.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 22, 2006)

Once at the bottom, Ari places his hand on his sword, confident he could quickly draw it when needed, but does not otherwise remove it. The elf took care of extra light, so he was ready to move.

In a low whisper, Ari gestures a quick series of hand gestures, pointing at everyone in turn. "Same order as outside? And nice and quiet."

OOC: Think the order we used outside [though I can't find the post], w/ the same qualifications (moving slow to take 10 on Move Silently checks) would work. I think it was Skarg/Tavis, Ari, Khalia, Jango. Objections?


----------



## Velmont (Sep 22, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> OOC: Think the order we used outside [though I can't find the post], w/ the same qualifications (moving slow to take 10 on Move Silently checks) would work. I think it was Skarg/Tavis, Ari, Khalia, Jango. Objections?




OOC: We have a bulleye lantern... but I suggets to take a second light, do we have one. If not, Jango can cast a light spell on any object.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 22, 2006)

Velmont said:
			
		

> OOC: We have a bulleye lantern... but I suggets to take a second light, do we have one. If not, Jango can cast a light spell on any object.




OOC: Khalia has some torches, and can also cast light.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 25, 2006)

Jango pulls out the bullseye lantern he picked up above and lights it up.  The cone of light it throws illuminates the tunnel completely, and as the group looks ahead, they see it turning off to the left.  The group lines itself up, and Skarghash and Taviss begin moving out in front.  Ari, Khalia and Jango follow slightly behind.

The pathway down here is fairly easy to traverse, and both the watchman and the ranger are able to pick up and follow the evidence of a pirate trail.  No tracks of course are imbeded in the stone floor... but the scrapes and scratches of weapons and objects against the stone floor and walls, plus various pieces of garbage dropped along the way.  Having walked this tunnel countless times over probably several weeks had made the pirates very blase about keeping things neat down here.

The group walks for probably about five minutes or so.  The tunnel turns and swerves several times... and there's never been a straightaway long enough that Jango's lantern was not able to enlighten.  With a 60' throw plus an extra 60' of shadowy path ahead... the group has always been in the light.  As you all walk, you occasional stop to listen for any sounds, but nothing reaches your ears.  You also take stock on occasion of the direction you all are heading, and Taviss is able to tell that you are heading more towards the south.  Khalia is able to deduce that this means you are pretty likely to NOT be heading towards the Xothkazzik Ruins (which would probably be several miles to the west at least).

Finally, the tunnel reaches a point where something different occurs.  It splits.  The tunnel continues forward ahead, but there is also a shaft that heads off to the left.  Glancing down both directions, it is pretty easy to determine that most traffic has headed down the left passage rather than straight ahead.  And when on an impulse Jango closes the shutter on the lantern... the group sees that the left passage is very dimly illuminated from some vague light much further along.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 25, 2006)

Jango whispers "If we want to surprise, I should not keep my lantern open..."


----------



## stonegod (Sep 25, 2006)

Ari holds up his hand to Jango. "Keep the light off," he whispers. "Let's see if we can rely on stealth from here." Ari lets his eyes adjust to the darkness, trying to get a fell for the walls ahead.

OOC: How dark is it w/o our light here?


----------



## Velmont (Sep 25, 2006)

Jango whispers to Ari "I can cast a spell, it is still light, but it is a lot less powerfull, about teh third of the light given by teh lantern, if we need some to navigate. I find it dark, and I know you, humans, have more difficulty to see in the dark."


----------



## drothgery (Sep 25, 2006)

"Leave that to me," Khalia said. "That way you and Skarg can go on ahead."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 25, 2006)

OOC:  With the lantern's shutter closed it is virtually pitch black.    The lefthand passage travels about thirty to forty feet before arcing around to the right, and the extremely diffuse glow barely plays against the wall of the tunnel where the curve occurs.  It is dim enough that you doubt there is a light source directly around the curve, but rather that this is the barest edge of some light source's throw.  You folks are still in completely darkness however.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 25, 2006)

Ari nods to Khalia, then aloud, "Yes, your _light_ will be sufficient to give us the light we need while leaving the group ahead shadows to hide in. Let go."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 25, 2006)

The three party members in back remain at the cross-section of the tunnel, while Skarghash and Taviss begin moving silently forward in the tunnel towards the light.

[sblock=Skarghash & Taviss: ]You both glide forward... neither one seemingly making any sounds (at least none that either of you notice from the other one).

At about thirty feet, where the dim glow of light splays across the tunnel walls, you both lean around to the right down the next section of tunnel.  You see this span runs approximately twenty feet or so in, then curves abruptly to the left.  This part of the tunnel gets brighter the further in you go, and based on the light coming from around the left bend, you think that one or more light sources are probably there.

You advance forward down this twenty foot span and again silently glide around the left bend, and you see the tunnel open up into a small cavern about fifteen feet across.  Within this cavern are a table and two chairs, a couple crates and chests, many pieces of tunneling equipment (like shovels, pickaxes, hammers, buckets etc.) and on the far wall a stone doorway opening into another tunnel.  Around this stone doorway are numerous carvings in the rock... odd designs and patterns.  There seems to be no door to speak of, although there does seem to be a door-width indendation above the doorway that a door might have slid up into.






[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Sep 26, 2006)

OOC: I thought Jango, who has low-light vision, would be going ahead with Skarg, who has darkvision.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 26, 2006)

OOC: All depend what we want, but we seems to want scout ahead. Jango is not bad nor good at steathing, he just has a good dex and no armor penalty... Seeing Tarviss with Scrag make a lot of sense to me.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 26, 2006)

OOC:  Sorry, I misunderstood.  I was still thinking of the previous statements of doing things like you did them up above, which is why I assumed Skarghash and Taviss scouting ahead (being the stealthy ones).  However, if Jango wants to go up with Taviss and Skarg, let me know and I'll have him catch up (and roll Move Silently checks for him). Then I'll add Jango to the spoiler section above so that he can report on what occurs there.

If not, we'll just wait for Brogarn and Ringmereth to post and tell the rest of the group what they find.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 26, 2006)

OOC: Too much scout will raise the chance to be spotted, i rpefer fo rnow, see the two scout scouting ahead and report before going with Jango. As I told, stealth is not his speciality.


----------



## Ringmereth (Sep 27, 2006)

Taviss, sticking to the shadows, creeps forward, his bow raised and arrow nocked, and peers down the tunnel up ahead. 

If he sees nothing alive, he carefully steps back, avoiding the handles of axes and mauls and jagged pieces of rock, and, with a raised hand motioning for Ari to stay in place, slinks back down the tunnel to the others. "All clear," he reports in a whisper. "'S just like 'e told us--th' door Luttin popped right a'ead."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 27, 2006)

[sblock=Khalia: ] (INT check: TN 15 / 17+3=20 *success*)

When Taviss mentions that "'S just like 'e told us--th' door Luttin popped right a'ead.", you recall the exact words the pirate dwarf used...

"There were two locked chambers down below, and we were hired to get into 'em. Got some equipment that we needed off one of the ships that ran aground, and used it to get through the doors. First sealed chamber was empty, and we just unlocked the second one about 10 minutes ago. My guess is that the Captain is checkin' on what Luttin was able to open up."

So this may actually be either the first or second chamber opened that Taviss has seen.  You won't know until you check it out which one it is.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 27, 2006)

The rest of the party advances forward from the crosspath of the tunnel.

At about thirty feet, where the dim glow of light splays across the tunnel walls, turn to the right down the next section of tunnel. You see this span runs approximately twenty feet or so in, then curves abruptly to the left. This part of the tunnel gets brighter the further in you go.

You advance forward down this twenty foot span and again walk around the left bend, and you see the tunnel open up into a small cavern about fifteen feet across, wherein Skarghash stands with his crossbow out.

Within this cavern are a table and two chairs, a couple crates and chests, many pieces of tunneling equipment (like shovels, pickaxes, hammers, buckets etc.) and on the far wall a stone doorway opening into another tunnel. Around this stone doorway are numerous carvings in the rock... odd designs and patterns. There seems to be no door to speak of, although there does seem to be a door-width indendation above the doorway that a door might have slid up into.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 27, 2006)

Ari eyes his way through the room, taking in the odd collection in the room. Someone had been hear, and recently. He makes his way over to the chests, and looks to see if they are locked. No reason to leave valuable supplies for their enemies...


----------



## Velmont (Sep 27, 2006)

Jango follow the group, and make sure his light never go directly into the doorway, to avoid alerting anyone in there.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 27, 2006)

Khalia takes a quick look around (take 10 on Search=>21), trying to determine if there's anything significant in the ruins.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 27, 2006)

When Taviss brings Ari, Jango and Khalia into the small cavern room, all three begin to look around to see what's to be seen.  Skarghash stays by the stone doorway and keeps his crossbow pointed down the dark tunnel in case anyone or anything comes up through the darkness.  Taviss keeps his eyes on the tunnel that they all arrived from.

Ari looks through the equipment and finds most of it to be in relatively good working condition, except for one pickaxe which is broken.  He opens up the first chest and finds some bread, some hardtack, and two stoppered jugs of an unknown liquid (when smelled, there is no aroma... water perhaps?)  This obviously looks to be a supply chest.

The other smaller chest is locked, but upon asking for help from Skarghash to get it unlocked (Open Lock: TN 20 / 12+13=25 *success*)  Ari finds within it three cases of 10 crossbow bolts each that are designed more carefully and intricately than standard bolts.  There are also three golfball-sized translucent crystaline shards that have veins of dark blue and black running through them.  This was the same kind of crystal you had oringally gotten off of the lizardman you killed two days ago that you presented to Tharashk's head of house in town.

[sblock=Khalia: ]You immediately recognize them as Khyber dragonshards, useful in binding elementals and creatures to create magical constructs.  (Knowledge Arcana check TN 15 / 9+10=19 *success*)[/sblock]
Jango keeps his lantern shut and walks over to the other tunnel entrance and keeps his eyes on the fifty plus feet of distance the light from torches in the small room throw.

Khalia wanders over to the stone doorway and looks at the designs that were intricately cut into the walls.  The designs have a familiar look to them... the way the lines flow and weave they look quite a bit like the designs of dragonmarks.  You know from your studies that these designs have appeared on all kinds of things over the millenia, and that they are important clues to unravelling "The Prophecy" that the world's dragons have been studying.  It is only in the very recent history of humanity that these designs have begun appearing on humanoid beings in the form of dragonmarks.  The doorway doesn't look like it was carved out of the solid rock, but rather that it was "inserted" (for lack of a better word) into the tunnel's mouth.  You know personally several members of the various druidic sects that can magically manipulate stone, so it's quite possible that this stone doorway was built (but if that's the case, then the dragonmark-like designs had to have been carved in manually).


----------



## stonegod (Sep 27, 2006)

Upon seeing the shards, Ari immediately swoops them up, depositing them in his belongings. "Looks like Dhelleck is going to be _very_ happy, Taviss. Very happy indeed." Looking over the rest, Ari picks up a case of bolts and offers it to the Lady. "These look like they'll do you better then what you have."


----------



## Velmont (Sep 27, 2006)

Jango look at the doorway. He turns his head to see what Ari just got out of the chest. Seeing the crystals, Jango has an hsitation but finally just wave out the idea he had, it didn't matter for teh moment, but as he turns his attention back on the tunnels, his eyes catch the symbol on teh wall that Khalia is looking at. He fix a moment the symbol.

_"Consider yerself lucky, lad.  I was all for cuttin' ya, but the Cap'n saw that mark of yours and recognized it from what's chiseled down below."_

The words of the dwarf come back into his mind. He stares a moment at the mark, making sure the mark is exactly the same as his. After a moment, his mind focus again on teh situation, and turn back is attention on teh tunnel, to make sure whatever shed that light would not come back in his direction.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 27, 2006)

Still holding the proffered bolts, Ari finally saw what caught the elf's and the Lady's attention. "Hmph. Some of those, eh? Too bad we don't have a dragon around to tell what they mean, heh heh. Well, it surely signifies something interesting is down here. Best be careful." During the entire time Ari looks at them, he idly scratches the back of his left hand, as if he had a rash.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 28, 2006)

As Jango stares at the patterns on the stone doorway, he believes he sees some that look kind of like his dragonmark.  However, what that might possibly mean is a mystery (as are the cause and results of dragonmarks in general.

When he and Skarghash look down the tunnel through the doorway, the torches in the small cavern they are all in throw enough light to see that it travels straight ahead out to the light's combined distance of about fifty to sixty feet, and that it slopes downward quite a bit, like a rolling hill.  Beyond that is darkness.

Khalia takes a few moments to analyze the different aspects of the puzzle that have been brought forth... the Captain as a dragon cultist... the possibility of druids making these doorways... doors that were locked but only opened through the use of a dragonsharded rod that her father (and the Argentum) had at their disposal... tells her that perhaps there is an abomination buried or secured somewhere down here and that Erqua must be trying to let it loose.

Ari and Taviss both listen intently and again... there are no sounds coming from the tunnel past the doorway.  Not of the Captain and the other pirates, not of any creatures, not of running water or breeze or wind.  Silence.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 28, 2006)

Khalia paced in front of strangely-marked stone door, she tries to put the puzzle together.

"If I were to guess, it _looks_ like this 'Captain' intends to let something from Khyber free here. Which means we had best be about stopping it." Khalia said.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 28, 2006)

"It could be too late... too quiet down there." whispers Jango, looking back at the others, not sure if he wnated to go foward anymore, having in mind a few creatures he had seen in book that was creatures of Khyber.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 28, 2006)

At the Lady's words, a wide, sinister smile crosses the monster hunter's face. "You know, that is the _best_ news I've heard all day. Lets do this thing."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 28, 2006)

As Jango stands at the doorway looking down into the darkness, Skarghash takes the bullseye lantern from the young elf's hand and opens the shutter wide.  The beam of light goes shooting down the tunnel, brightening everything here.  The tunnel appears just like the others... rock that has split(?) open, creating crevasses and space to move.  The beam shows you all that the tunnel slopes downward at probably a 30 degree angle or so, and goes down to sixty to seventy feet before turning sharply to the left.

Skarghash steps through the portal, checks the traction of the rock tunnel slope, and nods that it appears safe.  He turns face-front again and begins walking down the slope.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 28, 2006)

Jango look at Taviss, offering to pass first before following.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 28, 2006)

Barring any objections, Ari motions for everyone to follow quietly in the order they did before.

OOC: Same order, same taking 10. Did Khalia ever take the masterwork (I assume) bolts?


----------



## drothgery (Sep 28, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> OOC: Same order, same taking 10. Did Khalia ever take the masterwork (I assume) bolts?




OOC: No. She'd probably store them for now; masterwork bolts don't stack with a masterwork crossbow, if they're magic, she's not going to want to use them unidentified.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 29, 2006)

Skarghash continues forward down the slope, with Taviss, Ari, Khalia, and Jango following behind.  About halfway into the tunnel, all five of you begin to notice that the temperature begins to warm up.  It is easily bearable, but the further you walk, the warmer it does get.  After sixty feet or so the passage turns sharply left and doubles back on itself, travels forward another forty feet or so, and then banks to the right.  As you've continued walking, the air has kept getting warmer, and the tunnel has kept sloping down deeper.

After curving around to the right, Skarghash stops short.   You all look and see before you a set of steep stairs dropping before you.  The heat has risen quite a bit by this point, and while it is not hurting or anything, it is becoming slightly uncomfortable.  Like being in a sauna.

Skarghash takes a few moments to examine the staircase, and he determines that while each step is steep (maybe 14 inches high and only 8 inches wide), if you all take it easy and carefully, you should be able to make it down.  The five of you help each other out as you slowly decend the thirty or so stairs (Balance checks Take 20s *success*) and at the bottom it opens up into a huge circular dome-like cavern.

From where you stand at the base of the stairs, you do a quick inventory.  The room is a dome maybe forty-five feet across and twenty-plus feet high... the walls and floor are smooth, flat, almost obsidian-like in appearance.  This is a marked difference from the tunnels you've been walking through, as you don't need to be a dwarf to see that this place looks "finished".  You notice that at a dozen points around the room there are passages maybe four feet high that are blocked off by metal bars.  Finally, in the center of the room there is a crystaline rock formation growing up from the floor, also mainly of the same obsidian-like appearance as the walls and floor.

You do not see or hear the pirates here at this moment.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 29, 2006)

"They must have gone through here, but where could they have gone?" Khalia wonders aloud.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 29, 2006)

"Why through here? Luttin talk about two doors. If that was the first door they had open, maybe they would have gone exploring the other. And as you tell, where could they be hiding?" tells Jango, looking at on of the block path.


----------



## Ringmereth (Sep 30, 2006)

Wiping a bead of sweat from his brow, Taviss gazes around the chamber of obsidian. "Ari," he says, his voice nearly a whisper. "What d'yeh know 'bout where drag'nshards come from?" 

The ranger's sharp eyes flit between the passages, and slowly curls down to a crouch, and drops his gaze to the floor. The tracker's work never finished, he looks for a trail, any sign, to lead the party in the right direction.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 30, 2006)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> Wiping a bead of sweat from his brow, Taviss gazes around the chamber of obsidian. "Ari," he says, his voice nearly a whisper. "What d'yeh know 'bout where drag'nshards come from?"



Ari shrugs in response, wiping the sweat from his brow. "Hmm? Most of the ones we've been gathering are in the Marsh, but they are a bit different from these. Matters not, 'shards are 'shards." He takes a few steps towards the crystalline structure, trying to make sure no heinous creatures dwell within. 

"Don't like the look of this..."


----------



## Velmont (Sep 30, 2006)

Jango rasie from his crouching position and turns to look the central structure. "That would be dragonshard? Isn't too big? I am so used to see small gems like crystals."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Taviss and Ari advance on the crystaline structure in the center of the room.  As he moves forward, the ranger scans the black floor for any sign of any sort... and when he reaches the center of the room, begins to move around it still looking.

Ari comes upon the crystals and is able to answer Jango's question for him.  This entire structure is not a single dragonshard.  In fact, it's mainly not a dragonshard at all, but rather the same obsidian-like stone that the floor and walls are made up of.  _However_... Ari definitely does see small dragonshards embedded in the various bits and arms of the structure... most of them the same size as the three he grabbed from the crate up top or a bit smaller.  In fact, upon careful examination (without touching), Ari can see the three places in the structure where he guesses the three dragonshards in his pack were chiseled out of.

Jango walks around the room and believes his initial thought was correct... there is no indication that Captain Erqua and the other two pirates have been through here in the last fifteen minutes.  When Ari mentions the three places where he thinks the 'shards they grabbed from the upper room were taken from, Jango confirms with himself that if that was the case, this couldn't be a room that had just been opened in the last fifteen minutes.  The mining of the 'shards would have occured much earlier.

Khalia goes through her memory about the uses of Khyber dragonshards in magical binding, and comes to a couple conclusions.  One, they are primarily found underground near places of extreme heat... either volcanic areas or places where magma flows... which would explain why it's so hot and these shards are here.  And two, the fact that the room was built and carved and polished but yet these 'shards were not also removed at the same time (and in fact seem to be the centerpiece of this whole room to begin with)... leads her to believe that these dragonshards must have been left here for a reason.

Her thoughts on this seem to be confirmed when Taviss shouts out that he finds numerous blood stains on the ground near a number of the metal gates.  In fact, upon more careful examination Taviss also finds that three of the gates have been scraped up a bit and the rust has numerous vertical lines cutting through it, an indication that the gates have either been raised or lowered some time recently.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 2, 2006)

"I suggets to go back and continue to explore. that won,t move for now, and we don,t want the captain to have time to find what she is seeking." suggest Jango, looking at the obsidian structure and the dragonshard stuck in it.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 2, 2006)

Ari stares at the obsidian column intently for a moment, but eventually turns away. Hearing Tavis' report, his holds up his hand to the young elf. "Can we tell if the 'Captain' made here way through here recently, or is back to the main tunnel?"


----------



## drothgery (Oct 3, 2006)

"It seems to me..." Khalia said, "that removing those shards in the first place was not particularly wise. But I suspect it is too late for putting them back to do any good."

OOC: Sorry for the quiet archivist; was busy @work today.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 3, 2006)

Ari:  said:
			
		

> "Can we tell if the 'Captain' made here way through here recently, or is back to the main tunnel?"



A quick check of the twelve sets of bars tells you that they do not move through a single person's exertion of strength upon them (at least not by trying to lift or pull them).  That's not to say that it CAN'T be done, but if any of these bars move (and thus allow an exit for the Captain were she to have gone out this way), something else would need to be done.

However, given the facts of the three dragonshards having been mined from the center rock, and the three large _dried_ bloodstains near the three gates that Taviss believes have been opened some time in the recent past... this is probably NOT the room that Nelson just opened in the past thirty minutes.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 3, 2006)

"Do you think that each dragon shard taken from that obsidian stone free something form there grate? of maybe the sailor's who has free these dragon shard have been 'taken' and drag into these tunnels... three dragonshard, three blood trail..." Jango start to count teh number of grate and the number of remaining dragonshard.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 3, 2006)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Jango starts to count the number of gates and the number of remaining dragonshards.



There are twelve gates, nine dragonshards still in the obsidian, three dragonshards in Ari's pack, and three dried bloodstains in front of the three gates that have markings that indicate they've been moved recently.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 3, 2006)

Jango count the number of dragon shard. "There is nine dragonshard left in this structure, plus the three we gathered, it makes twelves, just as the gate... I think if we remove a dragonshard, we will know how to remove these grate and how that blood have appeared. But I don't want to know, I prefer to find that captain... And she might already know." tells Jango


----------



## stonegod (Oct 3, 2006)

Ari nods at Jango's assessment. "A puzzle for another time then. Our quarry isn't year, and has not been for some time. Lets double back down the other passage then!"


----------



## drothgery (Oct 3, 2006)

Realizing that no matter whether or not the "captain" had been this way before, she almost certainly wasn't past this room now, Khalia poked her head up again.

"I don't think anyone disagrees." She said. "The other path was not too far back."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 4, 2006)

The five of you turn around and head back up the steep stairs.  A few minutes later and you are through the portal, small chamber, and back to the main corridor.  Jango once again opens his lantern wide and splays a long beam of light up ahead.

You all walk for upwards of ten minutes down the long corridor.  As you walk you find no other side passages, and finally you reach a wooden door that has been left ajar.  You walk through the door and enter another small room, wherein there is another small table, a chest, and again a stone portal that is open that has many arcane runes and dragonmark designs around the stone frame.

Inspecting the room, you find the table has a number of papers on it. These include travel papers and itineraries for several sailors and other people (whose paths or destinations include Seawell), several maps of various tunnels (of which you suspect this room is one of them), and a bit of food and some fresh water in a large jub. There are several other picks and pieces of stoneworking equipment lying around, including a broken one or two.

Looking into the tunnel, you see that it heads forward for perhaps a dozen feet or so, then splits off into two passages... both of which narrow and lower until they are perhaps only three feet wide and only four feet high.  The left hand passage slopes upward, while the right hand passage slopes downward.  Again, you hear nothing from within-- no air moving, no sounds of people or creatures.  There is no indication of any light sources from within the tunnels ether... it's all in complete darkness.

Upon making a quick check of the room and tunnel opening, Taviss discovers that there has been a little water spilled on the table, as well as several drops running down the outside of the jug.  Someone looks to have taken some water very recently.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 4, 2006)

Ari rifles through the maps, trying to make sense of them and to find the likely location of their quarry. "Taviss, Lady, see anything helpful here...?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 4, 2006)

[sblock=Ari: ]The maps include one above-ground map that shows where the hole in the ground is to get down here, and the other shows the tunnels below ground, both ending in the portals.  The underground map gives no details of what is beyond either portal.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 4, 2006)

The hunter slams the maps on the table again. "Curses! These things are useless! Taviss, any hope that you can pick up tracks? Or any possibility their destination may have been left in the rest of these documents, Lady? We could always try to wait in ambush, but I'm loathe to waste more time than needed."


----------



## Velmont (Oct 4, 2006)

"At the condition they are still in there and will come out this way. There could be another exit pass this dorrway... and they might have pass in our back while we were in the other room." tells Jango.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 4, 2006)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "At the condition they are still in there and will come out this way. There could be another exit pass this dorrway... and they might have pass in our back while we were in the other room." tells Jango.




"I don't think so, though. They would have made some noise, or left some sign of their passage that at least one of us could pick up. At least, unless they have access to rather powerful magic. In which case I would recommend not following me any farther; I can only risk myself on a fool's errand." Khalia said.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 5, 2006)

The group advances into the tunnel past the portal.  When you reach the split and look in both directions, the first thing you notice is a lantern lying on the ground up the slope in the left-hand tunnel about four or five feet from the split.  Skarghash bends over and walks into the four-foot high tunnel and takes a look at the lantern and finds it to be somewhat new, and feels a little warm to the touch.  The light is out however, and when checked, it is found that the lantern is out of oil.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 5, 2006)

"I never though they would leave such obvious trace... I must tell they might not expect to be followed." whipers Jango. "We go that way?"


----------



## stonegod (Oct 5, 2006)

The hunter crouches and peers down the tunnel. "I don't like this, don't like it at all. But it appears there is little other choice." Ari turns to the half-orc and Taviss. "Do you think you do can still be quiet hunched over in there?" Touching his spikes, he continues, "I'm sure going to scrape the sides of this place, assuming I can even fit. But we can go along as before, if a little slower."

Ari takes out his dagger, preparing to enter, pending the other's words.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 5, 2006)

"I suppose that means we keep going this way, then. Nothing for it." Khalia says, though with her height she'll almost have to crawl (OOC: Khalia's very thin, but at 5' 10" she's on the tall side for a human female.).

(take 10 on search = 21 if they come across anything that seems to indicate closer investigation is required.)


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 5, 2006)

The movement is a little slow going, with everyone needing to bend quite a bit over or even skitter on hands and knees for some in certain places.  There is really no chance to be silent, as every single clank of metal from weapons, to armor chain, to a cup on a belt echoes all up and down the tunnels.  You would need a single person moving extremely slowly by themselves to possibly advance silently.

As you advance up the slope, Skarghash in front signals out after only a number of feet that the tunnel splits again up ahead.  As you each move up to the split, you see that the left-hand tunnel starts sloping back downhill before turning right and out of sight, while the right-hand tunnel keeps sloping upwards and again splits in two.

Khalia does a bit of mental geometry and determines that the tunnels down the right-hand side might very well double back on (or more realistically) _OVER_ the left-hand tunnel here and the right-hand tunnel at the first fork, depending on the distance of those respective tunnels and how much upwards and downwards sloping they each do.

And once again, a quick listen check produces no sounds.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 5, 2006)

The hunter grumbles beneath his breath. "Skarg, Taviss, any sign of a trail again?"

OOC: More Search/Track checks.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 5, 2006)

Taviss and Skarghash spend a few minutes really looking over the small tunnel walls and floor.  Suddenly Taviss calls out saying he's found something... what looks to be several blade marks at various places on the walls and floor along the length of the tunnel.  These marks are not deep and are each rather short... and do not appear in any sort of regularity to indicate they are meant to be a trail to be followed.  Taviss suggests that a blade of some type that was out of it's sheath and unwieldy might cause these marks.

The unfortunate part of this though, is that these marks can be found in both branches of the tunnel heading downward left and upward right and on both sides of the walls in each direction.  So there's no followable "trail" to speak of.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 6, 2006)

"Most likely, they would have explored both, and they have found a dead head first... I suggest to go up first." tells Jango.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 6, 2006)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "Most likely, they would have explored both, and they have found a dead head first... I suggest to go up first." tells Jango.



"That just leads us to another split. Are we doing the 'go right first' rule, then?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 6, 2006)

Jango said:
			
		

> "I suggest to go up first."



The young elf makes a quick decision, and as the others continue checking for more blade marks... he skitters up the right-hand tunnel and shoots his lantern down both directions of the next fork.

He sees the left path stays level for several feet until it begins to slope down a bit as it turns right out of view.  The right path also stays level, but about fifteen feet in the tunnel forks AGAIN into left and right directions.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 6, 2006)

Jango returns back. "More forks, the left path over there split, but I supsect the right path to go back to the door, on the first right path. In other words, this is really a maze and it will be hard to find the path they have chosen without much more clue. Maybe the always right might be an idea to miss no fork, but if there is loops, we might even miss something."


----------



## drothgery (Oct 6, 2006)

Khalia tries to mentally sketch out the cavern. If there were room to pull out some paper and a pen to map things properly, she'd do it, but instead...

"It seems likely that the right-hand path leads back to where the lantern was left, but I'd like to make sure of that before moving on." She says.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 6, 2006)

Khalia said:
			
		

> "It seems likely that the right-hand path leads back to where the lantern was left, but I'd like to make sure of that before moving on."



The archivist leaves the other three down where they first saw the blade marks, and joins Jango up the right-hand side slope.  She turns and begins crawling down the second right-hand fork and in fifteen feet reaches the next fork in the road.  She looks both to the left and the right and discovers that the right hand tunnel here DOES NOT in fact reconnect to the right fork near the opening.

She thinks about this for a moment and remembers that the original right fork sloped downward, whereas where she is now has been sloping upwards the entire time.  Thus, this right hand tunnel must be ABOVE the tunnel off the very first fork.  Deciding to check out her hypothesis, she moves down the right hand tunnel and it begins bending around to the left.  She then sees that it starts sloping downward here, and then forks one more time fifteen feet ahead... the left fork still sloping downward, the right fork sloping upward again.  Up and down, left and right... this tunnel system is enough to drive you batty.  Khalia crawls back to Jango, and the two of them crawl back to where they can see Ari, Taviss, and Skarghash.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 6, 2006)

"We could spend a lifetime down here. We need a structured way to do this. Lets do the left/right always thing, but only if Taviss and Skarg find evidence that there was passage that way. Sound fine?"


----------



## Velmont (Oct 6, 2006)

Jango nods. "If we find no more clue, let's start by the left, as we have found the lantern in the left passage." (OOC: Maybe one last search by Taviss/Skrag)


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 6, 2006)

OOC:  To make it easier, I've added lettered path designations to the map above.  If you just want to push on ahead, tell me which lettered paths you wish to explore as well as any permanent choices as far as left/right forks you'll take.

(stonegod, you said "Lets do the left/right always thing, but only if Taviss and Skarg find evidence that there was passage that way" but I'm not sure exactly what you mean by this?  Which passage are you referring to that Taviss and Skarghash are looking for evidence for, and what does "left/right always thing" mean?  Thanx!)


----------



## stonegod (Oct 6, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> OOC:  (stonegod, you said "Lets do the left/right always thing, but only if Taviss and Skarg find evidence that there was passage that way" but I'm not sure exactly what you mean by this?  Which passage are you referring to that Taviss and Skarghash are looking for evidence for, and what does "left/right always thing" mean?  Thanx!)



OOC: We have two choices currently: A & B with equal evidence (via Search/Track) for each. So, we if we go left first (as Jango suggested above) we would go until we hit a branch. Then, we Search/Track again. If there is evidence of both paths having been used, go left again; otherwise, go down the one with the evidence. Repeat as needed.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 7, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> OOC: We have two choices currently: A & B with equal evidence (via Search/Track) for each. So, we if we go left first (as Jango suggested above) we would go until we hit a branch. Then, we Search/Track again. If there is evidence of both paths having been used, go left again; otherwise, go down the one with the evidence. Repeat as needed.




OOC: That works for Khalia.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 7, 2006)

OOC: Let's go for A and search for some evidence.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 9, 2006)

The party returns to where Taviss and Skarghash first found the scratched blade marks and Ari, Khalia and Jango move ahead down the tunnel with Taviss following slightly behind.  Skarghash says he will stay back to keep searching for other clues in the previous tunnels.

Th downward slope bends to the right and then levels out, and after about forty feet or so, Ari sees the tunnel narrow quite a bit.  He signals Jango to raise the lantern, and a beam of light threads between the narrow tunnel walls and appears to illuminate a small chamber behind them.  Upon advancing upon the narrow opening, you see that the small chamber behind looks to be worked stone and about seven or eight feet across.

More importantly, you see a body lying in a pool of blood facing away from you and against the left hand wall.  It looks to be wearing the same sort of nautical uniform that several of the pirates above wore, except this one is stained well with blood.  Next to the body in the center of the chamber floor, a large series of runes are carved and painted into the stone floor itself. [sblock=Khalia: ]You immediately recognize the runes as the Daelkyr alphabet, and when translated into Common, the word is spelled "Kaethatyrric", which means "south". [/sblock]  

OOC:  It will take a full-round action for any one person to squeeze through the opening into the chamber beyond if you so choose to enter.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 9, 2006)

"The runes are simply 'South' in the Daelkyr tongue. I can't think what they mean, though." Khalia said. "I'll need to go in for a closer look -- and also to see what we can learn from the body."

But she didn't start squeezing through the portal just yet.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 9, 2006)

"I don't like it. Mysteriously dead body in a small chamber. Smells like a trap to me." Ari tries to look at the body closely from his location, trying to determine any signs of its death [Spot].


----------



## drothgery (Oct 9, 2006)

"I cannot say that I like the idea myself, but it seems to be the only lead we have." The archivist said.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 9, 2006)

The body looks to have been dropped or flung face-first against the wall, thus you are only able to see the back of the body (head, torso, legs).  From this vantage point you do not see any obvious marks or injuries, although the dirty white tunic is stained red mainly from the floor up (as the body lays in a small pool of blood).


----------



## Velmont (Oct 9, 2006)

If someone want to seachr the room, Jango will stay behind, but will make sure to ba able to see him. He will have his lantern in one hand, ligthing the person if he ask to, and in the other hand, he will have his wand, ready to strike at the first creature that would try to attack, not sure if it is a creature, a trap or something else that killed the pirate.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 10, 2006)

"It does not seem like we can learn any more from here," Khalia says.

She says a quick prayer in draconic, silver and white tendrils circling her eyes and hands as she does.

draconic:
[sblock]
"May the Flame guide my search."
[/sblock]

OOC:
Khalia casts Find Traps (+1 to search=>+12, lets her find magical and high-DC traps), then squeezes through the door and searches the body (spend an Action Point on less than a modified 25; she'd take 20, but the spell might run out first).


----------



## Brogarn (Oct 11, 2006)

Skarghash shakes his head as if to clear it. _Feels like I've been sleeping through most of this up until now..._

Keeping his hand crossbow at the ready, he watches the party's back as Khalia squeezes through the opening into the room with the body.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 12, 2006)

Khalia moves into the room and beginss studying the area.  With her magical insight into things that might harm her or the party, she notices that the Daelkyr runes in the center of the floor have some sort of power... probably magical in nature... probably dangerous.  To speak that Daelkyric word out loud here in this chamber would probably not be a good idea.  (Search check: TN 28 / 12+12+6(AP)=29 *success*)

However... at the same time... there is more to those runes than just a verbal trap.  Something else is connected to them... something that you think will be necessary to proceed.  Saying "Kaethatyrric" (the Daelkyric word for "south") here would be dangerous, but you'll keep your eyes open to what the other power behind these runes might be.

Khalia goes over to the body and rolls it over.  It definitely appears to be a female pirate newly dead.  Looking through her clothes and pockets you do not suspect this is the infamous "Captain Erqua", as this one has very little to her that would denote being the woman in charge of this whole thing.  Checking for wounds, Khalia finds no blade marks or any bludgeoned wounds... instead, there are several "holes" in her (for lacking of a better word).  Her forehead and two places on her front torso where it looks like something burrowed into her.  Nothing appears to be inside of her now, however.

A quick check of her equipment tells you that the pirate has a masterwork crossbow and a masterwork cutlass like many of the others had, and also has a handful of gold pieces and two potions on her belt.  A quick analysis by the archivist tells her that one of them matches the color and odor of all the other potions of cure light wounds the others had, and the other potion has an arcane essence about it.  Jango might have a better idea of what kind of potion the second one is.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 12, 2006)

OOC: Do any of Khalia's various Knowldege skills --
Knowledge (Arcana) +10, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +10, Knowledge (History) +6, Knowledge (Reglion) +12, Knowledge (The Planes) +10 -- giver her any insights into what might have burrowed through the dead pirate?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 12, 2006)

Khalia analyzes the holes in the pirate's body.  It takes a few minutes of analysis, but upon the rememberence that the Captain was a member of a Cult of the Dragon Below makes Khalia suspect that perhaps a dolgaunt attack was the cause of death (dolgaunts being an aberration connected to several Cults and which have long tendrils that bury themselves in their victims).  (Knowledge Dungeoneering: TN 20 / 14+10=24 *success*)

However, Skarghash, Ari, and Taviss have all verified that no tracks of the sort dolgaunts might make have been seen in the tunnels prior to this chamber, so if a dolgaunt did kill the pirate, it arrived and left from just this room.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 12, 2006)

"It seems likely that there's some sort of secret door in here." Khalia wonders aloud, and searches the walls for one, starting near the body. (OOC: Same rules as before, though if she can take 20 before her Find Traps spell runs out, she'sll do that instead.)


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 12, 2006)

Khalia begins searching the walls for some sort of secret doorway or passage and takes several minutes to scour every inch.  She finds nothing.  (Search check: TN ?? / 20+11=31 *failure*)


----------



## stonegod (Oct 12, 2006)

Ari watches with growing impatience as the Lady is thorough in her checks. "Perhaps is a key phrase. You said we shouldn't say... what we shouldn't way. May be related to that?"


----------



## drothgery (Oct 13, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Ari watches with growing impatience as the Lady is thorough in her checks. "Perhaps is a key phrase. You said we shouldn't say... what we shouldn't way. May be related to that?"




"Perhaps. But I do not think trying random words in the same tongue would be a wise thing to do." Khalia says, before sliding out of the room to rejoin the others.


----------



## Brogarn (Oct 13, 2006)

Skarg scratches his cheek a couple of times and says I don't know about you folks, but I've certainly spent a long enough time here. How about we get back to trying to find the criminals? There's nothing saying they came through this way as far as I can tell and playing with those runes without knowing what you're doing seems to have a downside I'd rather not risk. I have plenty of holes in my face as it is. I don't think more would make me the handsome man we all know I am on the inside.  with a sneer and a quick look back at the pirate's body, Skarg backs out into the tunnel and waits for the rest of the group.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 13, 2006)

"There is the dead pirate. But I think you are correct -- we can always return here. Still, if we encounter creatures like the thing who did this -- or any other of the same nature -- please listen to any advice I give. They do have weaknesses, and the Church knows of some of them." Khalia says.


----------



## Brogarn (Oct 13, 2006)

With a look at Ari, Skarg says I thought _you_ were the so called monster hunter. Seems you're being shown up. he winks a beady black eye then says As far as the dead pirate goes, I'm guessing we're not the only ones who went poking around this place. Seems we're smarter than that one was.

So, let's move on then? I mean unless one of you has some sort of need to spend an extra moment or two with the corpse. Just let the rest of us know, though, because that's something I'd personally rather not see. Skarg chuckles at his joke and goes back to keeping watch down the tunnel.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 13, 2006)

Khalia squeezes through the chamber opening and returns to the tunnel with the others.  The hunched-over march through the tunnels continue, and the group begins exploring the other paths that have been found.  Pretty soon, it becomes obvious that these paths slope up and down looping back and forth on each other, as paths you had taken previously meet up with ones that you are currently on.  The maze is small, compact, and does not seem to have a way out.  

Taviss notes which way is north he believes, and after another ten or fifteen minutes of exploring, the group arrives at another small opening which enters into a eight-foot chamber just like the first.  This one also has runes written and painted onto the floor, and again another dead pirate dropped unceremoniously within.  This one faces towards you, and the holes in the body are quite evident.

[sblock=Khalia: ]The runes on the floor here are again written in the daelkyric alphabet.  This word when pronounced in Common is "Praesotyrric", which means "north".[/sblock]
With the discovery of this small chamber you all note that there seems to be no tunnel or doorway out of this maze (exlcuding the portal you entered from), and more importantly that Captain Erqua is nowhere to be found (despite the group finding blade mark evidence on pretty much all of these tunnels you've been traveling through).


----------



## stonegod (Oct 14, 2006)

Ari rubs his temples. "Gods I hate mazes. Does it bother anyone else that both bodies were found on the same side of the room as the direction? Could be coincidence, however. Do you think its a verbal puzzle, or is it telling us to search an area that is both 'North' of one and 'South' of the other?"


----------



## drothgery (Oct 15, 2006)

"My first thought was that the rooms are linked in some way, but that would not account for the bodies -- the dolgaunt had to come from somewhere, and return or go somehwere else." Khalia says.


----------



## Brogarn (Oct 15, 2006)

Skarg settles his black eyes on the monster hunter and says If I haven't been in absolute agreement with you before, I certainly am now, Ari. I hate mazes.

Skarg looks around as he thinks _Wonderful. A maze. If I don't help figure this out, I'm certain to look more of the Half Orc dimwit than I have before._ With a look up at the ceiling he thinks _If I prayed, I'd be throwing curses up towards whomever I prayed to._

With a sigh he says Well, unfortunately for me, the only participation in this conversation that I can offer is that the runes have to be at least part of our answer. Nothing else but tunnels here outside of them. You want to take another look at them, Khalia? Maybe we'll get inspired. Skarg shrugs. 

By the way, I wonder if it was important that both bodies looked like they were dumped in their final resting place, rather than killed there. Scratching his cheek he adds I hope this... whatever this is... doesn't require a sacrifice to operate. Otherwise, we need to go back to town and gather up a couple of Luttins. he grins with obvious mischief playing across his facial features.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 15, 2006)

Brogarn said:
			
		

> With a sigh he says Well, unfortunately for me, the only participation in this conversation that I can offer is that the runes have to be at least part of our answer. Nothing else but tunnels here outside of them. You want to take another look at them, Khalia? Maybe we'll get inspired. Skarg shrugs.




Khalia sighs. "Perhaps."



			
				Brogarn said:
			
		

> By the way, I wonder if it was important that both bodies looked like they were dumped in their final resting place, rather than killed there. Scratching his cheek he adds I hope this... whatever this is... doesn't require a sacrifice to operate. Otherwise, we need to go back to town and gather up a couple of Luttins. he grins with obvious mischief playing across his facial features.




"While I can think of many things that could dump a body there and leave no trail, I am hard-pressed to think of any that could do so and would have any need for our 'pirates'." She said.

She gestures, and speaks a few words of Draconic, and a touch of the white and silver sparks you've all come to associate with the Archivist's spellcasting.

[sblock]
"Flame, show me what has broken the viel."
[/sblock]

OOC: Khalia casts Detect Magic, spellcraft +9.

After casting the spell, she returns to the nearest of the rune-scribed rooms, enters, looks around for the three rounds it takes to identify the auras, and then hurries to the other to do the same thing there.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 17, 2006)

Khalia's eyes glow as she verbalizes the incantation to detect the presence of magic.  She enters the southern chamber first and focuses on the rune that says "Praesotyrric" (or "north").  After a few seconds of intense study she discovers that the rune has two different types of power... first, there is a faint continuous aura of conjuration and summoning.  Second, there is a faint continuous aura of transmutation.

When she hurries around to the northern chamber that has the rune "Kaethatyrric" (or "south"), she finds that this rune has the same exact auras as the other one... conjuration/summoning, as well as transmutation.

When she returns to the group and the group begins discussing what has been found... the facts of the situation are this...

- Captain Erqua is apparently a member or associated with a Cult of the Dragon Below.
- Captain Erqua entered the "second portal" along with two pirates.
- Captain Erqua has not been found, but there is indication that blade wielders have been through these low tunnels.
- Two dead pirates have been found however.
- Both Khalia and Skarghash can attest that the runes found in the two small chambers are magical traps (but also something else...)
- Both of these pirates were killed presumably by a dolgaunt (or two) who have not left any trail signifying their arrival or departure.
- The runes in the chambers where the bodies were discovered are magical, and detect as a faint conjuration/summoning aura.
- To verbalize the rune in the room it is written and found in is to set off the trap.
- The northern chamber's rune is translated as "south" and the southern chamber's rune is translated as "north".
- The secondary aura of the two runes is a faint transmutation magic.
- Jango and Khalia both know that faint transmutation magic can make living things stronger, faster, smarter, fly, change shape, gaseous etc... and can make non-living objects change size, unlock, move on their own, and become magical.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 17, 2006)

Jango starts to draw on teh ground the map of the tunnels... "That look like a maze... wait a second..." Jango continue to draw the map on the dust up to entrence. "If the entrence is there, that means the north is roughly there... So why the 'North' rune is in the south room... and the opposite? Here a guess. We have two runes that can do two things. The first is to summon a creature, most likely a dolgaunt, if Khalia is right about what killed these two pirates. The second is to alter a person or an object... most likely it will allow us to follow Captain Erqua. What I am wondering, it is what would happen if we pronouce the rune's word, but in the other room, which mean north in the north room or south in the south room..." Jango continue to think... "Or maybe we need to trigger both trap at the same times. That would most likely kill both person who pronounce it, but ti would allow a third person to follow Erqua. If it's that, I am not sure I won't to try that..."


----------



## drothgery (Oct 17, 2006)

"The thought had crossed my mind as well." Khalia said. "But I dislike gambling. And triggering magic set off by Daelkyr keyphrases is not something I wish to put faith in. However, I am running out of ideas."

OOC: What does Khalia know about Dolgaunts -- dungeoneering +10 -- (in terms of how tough they are, and how to fight them)? She's about ready to set things up to stomp a dolgaunt, and then try Jango's idea, if she thinks that the party would have a good chance of taking one down.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 17, 2006)

OOC: Dolgaunts are not particularly difficult to kill if you can get on all sides of one and hack away at it... as they do not wield weapons, they do not wear armor or any sort, and their attack involves grappling someone and then their tendrils burrow into the person's flesh and drain them of bodily fluids (CON drain in addition to normal damage).  So they are not adept at fighting a group of opponents because grappling someone then makes them vulnerable.

However... you are not currently in a position to gang up on one, because the chamber is small enough that you'll only be able to fit a single person wielding a melee weapon into the room to attack it.  And the opening into the chamber is so narrow that only one other person might be able to be outside to fire a ranged weapon into the room... and even they would be at a -8 to hit due to firing into melee and cover (unless of course it was Jango, as his wand of magic missiles only requires line of sight for an auto-hit).


----------



## drothgery (Oct 20, 2006)

Despite the cramped space, Khalia manages to give a good approximation of frustrated pacing, as she tries to think of a plan.

"I think we're going to have to risk trying to activate the magic in one of the rooms with Daelkyr runes." She says. "I suggest we try saying 'north' in the north room, first. Ari, I think you're the best melee fighter of our little band, so I'm going to have to recommend that you be the one that actually goes in, in case something goes wrong. I'd further suggest that Jango cover you with the wand he has, and I can give you some tactical advice regarding dolgaunts should it become necessary."


----------



## Velmont (Oct 20, 2006)

Jango nods at Khairi. "I agree, it seems to be the thing that have most sense to try, even if I am not convince that it is the solution, it might help us to understand all that." tells Jango. He draw his wand in his free hand, ligthing the way back to the North room.


----------



## Brogarn (Oct 20, 2006)

Seems we have a plan then. Throw pretty boy at the monster. You know, anytime we need a plan, I'll happily default to this one. Skarg says with a wide, tooth filled grin.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 20, 2006)

Ari rolls his eyes, a grim smile on his face. Drawing his sword, he prepares to scrape into the tight room. "I don't like this. If I turn into something green, don't blame me when I kill you all."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 20, 2006)

Ari stands in the center of the small northern chamber with his hand gripping his longsword.  His back is to the far wall, so he can see the chamber opening in front of him... where Jango kneels with his wand.  If any summoned creature was to appear on or around the runes, it would be between Ari and Jango.  He runs through the phonetic wording that Khalia taught him in his head, and then takes a deep breath before saying in a strong voice "Praesotyrric".

A low-pitched hum is immediately heard, and both Ari and Jango stiffen and prepare for the worst.  However, no creatures appear out of thin air, but rather... the runes painted on the floor begin to glow green.  After about 10 seconds the glow is strong enough to completely illuminate the chamber, and the low hum continues.

You all wait for several minutes but nothing else of note occurs, and no dolgaunts appear here (nor does Skarghash hear anything else from elsewhere in the tunnels).  It appears that so far that your efforts have been somewhat successful... but more seems to need to be done.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 20, 2006)

"Let's activate the other rune... wait a second." Jango whispers some arcane words. feeling the magic running through his blood, he starts to feels the magic surroudning him. His eyes focus on the activated runes trying to figure what kind of magic is emanating from teh rune. (OOC: Detect Magic)


----------



## drothgery (Oct 20, 2006)

"That does seem to be the obvious next step." Khalia says.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 21, 2006)

Jango eyes the glowing rune now and definitely feels that the faint transmutation aura is now the primary magic in effect, although the faint conjuration aura is still there as well (just somewhat buried under the transmutation's effect).  When this is told to Khalia, she concurs that this is the opposite of what seemed to be the order of magic she detected before the rune was activated (conjuration was primary, transmutation was secondary).

The low-pitched hum continues, as does the rune's glow.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 21, 2006)

The low hum irritates the hunter. It obviously signifies something unpleasant to come. Seeing the others itching to move on, he waves them ahead. "Go ahead, speak the other rune down there. But we best be careful---might change folks at both locations into green monstrosities. But we need someone to watch this one, just in case."


----------



## Velmont (Oct 21, 2006)

"Khalia, stay here with Skrag and Taviss, I'll go do the same thing on the other room with Ari." suggest Jango.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

While Khalia, Taviss and Skarghash keep a vigil in the northern chamber over the glowing runes, Ari and Jango make their way around the tunnels to the southern room.  As before, Ari steps in and puts his back to the far wall so he can see Jango through the small opening into the hallway.  He then grips his sword, takes a deep breath, and pronounces the word  "Kaethatyrric".

Another low-pitched hum is immediately heard, and both Ari and Jango recognize the familiar sound and their eyes go to the runes.  Sure enough, the runes painted on the floor begin to glow green here too.  After about 10 seconds the glow grows to it's maximum intensity, and the low-pitched hum in both chambers begins growing as well.

Ten seconds of the hum growing increasing louder almost begins becoming annoying, when suddenly the hum is overpowered by the very loud sound of stone scraping against stone.  This sound for both groups comes from down the tunnel hallways somewhere and the reverberation tells you that the stone must have been quite large to create this volume of noise.  Suddenly, the low hum and the sound of stone crossing stone both stop... and all is quiet in the tunnels once again.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 22, 2006)

"I should think a passage must have opened up somewhere. It only remains to find it." Khalia said.

OOC: Any idea what direction the scraping came from?


----------



## Velmont (Oct 22, 2006)

"Let's seek that open tunnel, I suppose Khalia and the others will do teh same, so we will await for them at the entraence of that new tunnel" suggest Jango, leading the way.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 23, 2006)

As the hum rises in pitch, Ari grips his sword tighter and clenches his jaw, ready for the inevitable. When the grinding noise begins, his adrenaline starts pumping, preparing for a fight. He is in the zone. He is ready. He will kill.

And then nothing happens.

Irritated, and still a bit shaky from the pent up aggression, Ari gives a curt nod to Jango's suggestion and prepares to follow.


----------



## Brogarn (Oct 23, 2006)

Wiping a bit of sweat from his brow, Skarg says Well then. I guess that worked. It appears Ari doesn't get to meet a monster this time, though. Hope he's not too dissappointed.

With a grin, Skarg moves to figure out where the scraping sound came from... and hopefully the exit they've been looking for.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 24, 2006)

Both groups leave their respective chambers and begins working their way through the tunnels.  After about thirty seconds each, they hear and meet up with each other... and several seconds after that as they continue, the group comes upon an opening in one of the walls of the tunnel that had not been there before.  Beyond this point the tunnel grows back in height to a manageable 10 feet, and it becomes obvious that the walls, floor and ceiling are now worked stone.  Eight feet in, the corridor widens again into a small chamber and on the far side you see a large, stout wooden door bound in iron.  Lit sconces on both sides of the small chamber light up the room. 

Realizing that strong progress has been made, Taviss says that he's going to go back up top to let the Watchmen know that the group has found their way through the maze.  He nods silently in good luck and goes back through the tunnels to find his way back to the surface.  The rest of you stand at the beginning of the small corridor with the closed iron-bound door fifteen feet in front of you.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 24, 2006)

"She is now alone, so I think when the four of us will find her, we will be enough to handle her. See you later." tells Jango, as Taviss leaves the group. "Skrag, Ari. Who want to go first? I'll close the way, if something happen in front of us, I can use the wand to hit without problem of having al of you in my way, and we have secured our back."


----------



## stonegod (Oct 24, 2006)

Ari clasps Taviss' hand, and a wordless gaze passes between them. The men shared a bond, and they would meet again after this mess was dealt with.

Putting his mind back on the task at hand, the monster hunter looks at the half-orc and the elf. "No reason to change things now---Skarg scouts ahead with his sharp eyes and ears, and we follow. But do not get to confident, Jango. This woman is mad, and mad ones are the most dangerous. No telling what fiendish friends she aims to free up ahead."


----------



## drothgery (Oct 24, 2006)

"Go with the Flame," Khalia says to Taviss, as he leaves.

"And if anyone sees any runes or symbols, please let me know immediately." She adds, after Ari finishes speaking.


----------



## Brogarn (Oct 25, 2006)

Skarg gives a single nod to his fellow scout then begins carefully searching the new entrance before quietly heading in.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 25, 2006)

The half-orc advances upon the closed door, while Ari, Khalia and Jango move in behind him.  Skarg spend a few minutes looking at the door, searching for anything untoward... but finds nothing.  Next he raises his hand for silence, then presses his ear to the door... and this time he hears nothing.  He turns and nods to the group, puts his hand on the door knob, and turns it...

The door swings silently into the long, stone room.  Sconces again line the long, angled walls and illuminate the room brightly, the floor appears to have many feet of caltrop-like protruberances sticking up out of the stone... and most importantly... at the far end of the chamber there is a large ten foot tall stone statue of some strange, bipdal, humanish-type creature.  It has it's arms raises, and has a wicked grin on it's face.

And kneeling down at the base of it, head bowed and facing the statue... is a woman.  She wears a leather sailor's coat and hat, two long braids of brown hair hang down her back, what appears to be a cutless or sword sits on her hip, and her left arm... something is odd about it, but at this distance and angle it is hard to tell.

She continues to kneel silently and makes no indication that she has heard the four of you enter.

[sblock=Map: ]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 [/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Oct 25, 2006)

Jango looks at the temple. He wonders why it has been nuilt, not familiar with the old cults. Asking Khalia would eb a good idea, but later. The captain was there. Jango stay silent and prepare his wand and his spells, waiting for teh other to act first.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 25, 2006)

OOC: Does Khalia have any idea what the statue is of? 

Decipher Script +10; Knowledge (Arcana) +10; Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +10; Knowledge (History) +6; Knowledge (Reglion) +12; Knowledge (The Planes) +10; Spellcraft +9; Search +11

Khalia waits for Skarg to act; though the 'captain' seems oblivous to her and her fellows now, she has no intention of gambling on that lasting.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 25, 2006)

OOC:  Khalia would guess the statue is of a daelkyr.

Also, even though I haven't called for initiative yet, please assume that the door opening, the group seeing what is in the room, and anything that occurs in this current round of posts is taking place in a single round (or six seconds).  So any actions you decide to take should be predicated on this fact.

In other words, if you all just stand there and don't do anything, I'm assuming that you're all delaying your actions and letting Captain Erqua act first.  If you don't want that to happen, someone will need to make a decision and act on it (and obviously, any "discussion" the characters have with each other about what to do is taking up time and giving the Captain more of a chance to do whatever she wants).


----------



## stonegod (Oct 25, 2006)

Ari gripped his longsword tightly. The others gave looks between themselves, but he knew what he was here for. The Captain was a monster. Human's don't have _things_ on their arms.

Whispering, "Be ready," Ari strides purposefully, longsword in hand. Once within a good charge range, he calls, "Stop, now, Cultist! This is your only warning!" He tenses his muscles, preparing to do what is needed. At the least, he hopes to distract her from Skarg...


OOC: Will ready himself against a charge and to use his hexblade's curse if she makes any funny moves.


----------



## Brogarn (Oct 25, 2006)

Skarg watches as Ari marches forward, making a target of himself. _I'll certainly be taking advantage of that..._

Skarg takes a quick look at the area for any shadows he may find. 

OOC: Barring any obvious places of concealment, Skarg will move to Ari's rear left, taking care not to step on anything sharp and painful. He'll also draw his shortsword as he moves.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 25, 2006)

As Ari ask Jango to be ready, and not sure of what the pirate is seeking, Jango ready his wand. At the first aggresive move, he use the wand on her.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 25, 2006)

Khalia draws her crossbow and waits (OOC: Delay); if the cultist is alone and has no supernatural allies, her powers should not be needed, and if there are forces not yet visible in play, she needs to know what she is dealing with in order to counteract them.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 25, 2006)

Ari said:
			
		

> "Stop, now, Cultist! This is your only warning!"



As the hexblade's voice echoes down the chamber, you see the kneeling woman's head move ever so slightly, and you hear from her a soft "Kae-ta-thok".

Suddenly, you hear two sets of doors slam open and the hustle of feet charging into the room!

**********

OOC:  Round One is about to begin!  I will be posting the initiative order and the start of the combat in the next post.  There is no surprise round since everyone heard/expected the others, and thus all sides start flat-footed until their first action as usual.

The section of the room you are standing in, up until the dotted line on the map, is covered with caltrops.  If you move faster than half-speed or make any attacks while in this section, they are essentially "attacking" you and might cause you damage.  GO HERE for specifics on the rules of caltrops.

The room is lit enough that there are no shadows for Skarghash to hide in.

[sblock=Round Zero Map: ]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When you post where you want to move to, you can give me a letter/number coordinate for your end location.  Remember that to avoid stepping on the caltrops, you can only move half-speed.  That's 15 feet (3 squares) if you also make a Standard action (like attacking), or 30 feet (6 squares) if you take two Move actions.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 25, 2006)

*Round One*

Initiative Order:

Captain Erqua: 20
Jango: 16
Skarghash: 15
Dolgrims: 11
Khalia: 10
Ari: 8

**********

As soon as the doors slam open, you see the Captain immediately leap to her feet and draw her blade from her left hip with her right hand.  As she turns around and begins backing up, you notice two distinct things.  One, her left hand is not actually a hand, but rather a sword blade attached directly to the end of her left arm.  Apparently she had lost her hand at some point, and went with a shortsword blade instead of a hook.  Second, there is a crazed look in her eyes that tells you that she's probably not all there and her fervor will carry her through (like you didn't already know this!).

Jango and Skarghash move next.

[sblock=Round One Map: ]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Oct 25, 2006)

"Damned, she is too far." whispers Jango. With the sounds of the door, he expect that there will be reinforcement soon, so he doesn't want to go foward until he know what dangers has called the captain to her help. Jango sidesteps to have a line of sight with the captain, making sure not to put a feet on a caltrop and use his wand, three magic bolt flying through the air, aiming true on Erqua.

OOC: Move to E5 and use one charge of the wand.


----------



## Brogarn (Oct 25, 2006)

_Bloody hells..._ Skarg curses internally.

I'm right behind you, Ari. he quietly informs the monster hunter and waits to follow him into the fight, attacking anything that tries to flank Ari or that he can flank himself.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 25, 2006)

OOC: I don't recall the creature type of dolgrims, but I think they're aberrations. [Ed. They are.]; if they're not something Dark Knowledge applies to, Khalia will cast _Bless_ instead of the following...

Khalia recognized the creatures in an instant, and quickly searched her memories for the best way to deal with them, given the tactical situation (since she has no intention of moving far, the caltrops don't bother her at all). And once she determined that, she stepped forward (move up 15 feet to E7 if it's clear) and shouted out what sounded very nearly like orders.

"The Flame has faced your like before, tool of Khyber." She shouted, then spoke less loudly to her comrades. "What did Lady ir'Ravadan's book say about Dolgrims? Oh, yes.. the Dolgrim is difficult to injure without magic or Beyshyk weapons, though a fairly solid hit with normal weapons will hurt them. They have four arms and two brains; this has a certain effect on their tactics..."

OOC: Dark Knowledge (tactics) -- Kn (dungeoneering) +10; DC 15 for +1 to hit; DC 25 for + 2 to hit; DC 35 for +3 to hit; use an action point if it's possible for an AP to bump it up to the next level.

I'd add some actual tactical advice, but I don't remember anything useful... [Ed.-Added]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 26, 2006)

Seeing the priate captain back up out of sight, Jango immediately moves to his left a step to keep her in view.  He raises his wand and shouts a command, and immediately three balls of illumination go flashing out from it's tip, swerving around Ari's head and heading straight for her.

However, before they can reach impact the three balls explode in a cascade about a foot away from her, and both Jango and Khalia recognize the sight of what a person Shielded from magic missiles looks like.  Khalia's knowledge of Spellcraft allows her to notice that at the time of impact, a small piece of jewelry clipped to the pirate's shirt glowed brightly upon activation.  (Magic Missile attack / 2+1+4+1+1+1=10 dam / no effect - Brooch of Shielding)

Skarghash curses under his breath when he sees the elf's attack having no effect on the pirate, and he whispers to Osten that he's right behind him whenever the monster hunter makes his move.  (Hold action until Initiative 4)

The sounds of the footsteps grows louder, as from around both corners comes about a half-dozen ugly, deformed creatures, all of them screaking and mumbling in some sort of language you don't understand.  They each have four arms, and look like two mutated goblins squashed together to form a single creature.  In the four arms are a morningstar and shield in one set, and a light crossbow and a spear in the other.  And they way they are moving, you get the sense they know how to use them all at once (although firing the crossbow with only one hand is still more difficult for them).

The one that moves right up front (D1) brings his crossbow to bear on Ari and fires!  However, the shot doesn't even come close to making it's way down the hallway and it breaks off against the stone wall. (Lt crossbow attack: AC 14 / 3+3-2=4 *miss*)

(OOC:  stonegod, sorry to break it to you, but you only lose any dexterity BONUS when you are flat-footed, not any penalties.  So your AC while flat-footed is still 14.     Not that it mattered in this case one bit.)

Skarghash also notices that a second one of these creatures has a bead on him (D4), and this one also lets off with a crossbow shot... and this one catches the half-orc right in the shoulder!  A brilliant flash of pain goes surging through the Watchman, and the wound begins to bleed.  (Lt crossbow attack: AC 14 / 18+3-2=19 *hit* / 3 dam)

The other creatures are all blocked by their kin or are not able to draw beads on the group, so no more bolts come flying down the hallway.

Khalia recognizes the creatures that they are facing, and immediately strides forward and begins shouting tactics about how best to take them down.  Her advice is sorely needed, and informs you all quite well on the best way to take these things down.  (Knowledge Dungeoneering check: 11+10+5AP=26 *+2 bonus*)

(OOC:  Khalia spends an action point, and everyone now gets a +2 to all their attacks from now on.  Also, when you check the map you'll see that I've drawn an artificial line in the ten foot wide section of corridor so that the map shows the two five foot wide squares you can occupy.  And finally, even though the walls are angled at D11 and F11, you can still fit a person there to fight normally.  So three people across can occupy D11, E11, & F11 if needed or wanted.)

With a heightened sense of knowledge on how to take down these foul beasts, Ari begins his action.  (Ari and then Skargash have actions, then we end Round One).


----------



## stonegod (Oct 26, 2006)

Smirking at the foul goblin creature that missed, Ari makes a foul occult gesture at the Captian, hoping to strip away her luck. [hexblade's curse, free action, just w/in 60 ft., DC 13 Will save]

Irked that Khalia and the caltrops prevent a charge, Ari cautiously moves forward, drawing one of the lizard-stolen javelins. With a mighty heave, he tosses it at the closest goblin-thing! [move half-speed 15' forward to E9 (lower), draw javelin as part of move, throw at D1].


----------



## drothgery (Oct 26, 2006)

OOC: Khalia would not have moved to directly in front of Ari; I (incorrectly) thought he was going to move first. Assume she's in F7, not E7.

Silvery motes of light gather around Khalia's hand as she steps forward to touch Ari on his shoulder, and a silvery-white tinge surrounds the hexer. A few words of power in the Draconic tongue accompanied her casting.

Draconic:
[sblock]Protect this ally of the Flame from all forces of Evil.[/sblock]

OOC: Protection from Evil on Ari -- +2 deflection to AC vs. evil; +2 resistance to saves vs. evil; Khalia should be able to reach Ari with a single move whether he charges or not.


----------



## Brogarn (Oct 26, 2006)

Bloody hells! Skarg curses out loud in a moment of weakness and pain. A bit of drool drips from his left tusk as his eyes home in on the one that shot him. If we get the chance... that one's mine... he says aloud.

With his left arm hanging a bit limp, Skarg shadows Ari's movement forward, waiting for the opportunity to do what he does best; Stab some deserving bastard in the kidney.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 26, 2006)

OOC: drothgery... is using Dark Knowledge a Free Action or a Standard action?  I assumed that using Dark Knowledge was like the equivelant of a Bard using Bardic Music (like Inspire Courage), which is a Standard action to activate, but then can be maintained freely in subsequent rounds.  Or is your casting of Protection From Evil meant to be your Round Two action?  Please let me know.  I want to make sure the order of things is correctly maintained.  Thanx!


----------



## Velmont (Oct 26, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> OOC: drothgery... is using Dark Knowledge a Free Action or a Standard action?  I assumed that using Dark Knowledge was like the equivelant of a Bard using Bardic Music (like Inspire Courage), which is a Standard action to activate, but then can be maintained freely in subsequent rounds.  Please let me know.  Thanx!




OOC: It takes a move action to activate and it has a duration of 1 minute, no need to maintain anything for Khalia. you have the description here.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 26, 2006)

OOC:  Okay then... that's helps!  Thanx Velmont!  However, this means that in order to activate Dark Knowledge as a Move action, and cast Protection From Evil as a Standard action both in Round One, then Khalia wouldn't be able to go any further than take a 5' step, which means she would be in F5 at the end of her first round actions.

Of course, this again assumes that drothgery meant to cast Protection From Evil in Round One.  If this was meant to be your Round Two action, please let me know.  Thanx!


----------



## drothgery (Oct 26, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> OOC: drothgery... is using Dark Knowledge a Free Action or a Standard action?  I assumed that using Dark Knowledge was like the equivelant of a Bard using Bardic Music (like Inspire Courage), which is a Standard action to activate, but then can be maintained freely in subsequent rounds.  Or is your casting of Protection From Evil meant to be your Round Two action?  Please let me know.  I want to make sure the order of things is correctly maintained.  Thanx!




OOC: As Velmont noted, Dark Knowledge doesn't need to be maintained. In the first round she could act, she used Dark Knowledge and moved. In the second round, her planned action is to move and cast Protection from Evil on Ari.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 26, 2006)

Ari picks his way through the caltrop-infested corridor and shouts a curse in the common tongue at Captain Erqua.  You all see her visibly draw back and let out a curdling scream as though she was suddenly wracked with pain.  (Will save: DC 13 / 4+3=7 *failure* : -2 penalty on atk/dam/all checks)

The monster hunter does not let the success with his curse stop him however, as he then yanks a javelin free from the quiver on his back and lets it fly straight at the dolgrim that shot at him just a second ago.  The javelin catches the creature straight through the lower of it's two mouths, and it sprays blood everywhere.  A gurgle is heard, then the dolgrim drops to the ground dead.  (Javelin attack:  AC 15 / 17+3bab-1dex+1magic+2darkknow=22 *hit* / 8 dam)

Skarghash follows Ari forward through the field of small spikes and shouts "If we get the chance... that one's mine...", referencing the dolgrim that had hit him with the crossbow.

Round Two Initiative:

Captain Erqua: 20
Jango: 16
Dolgrims: 11
Khalia: 10
Ari: 8
Skarghash: 8

Captain Erqua shakes her head back and forth in an effort to clear her mind of the agony that grips her, and you see her take several steps forward and then disappear behind the right-side wall.  With your angle you cannot see where she went, but you assume it's the same place where the three dolgrims on the right arrived from.

Jango stares at the action in front of him and knows that he must act now!


----------



## Velmont (Oct 26, 2006)

Jango moves behind Skrag and pronounce again the command word of teh wand. The bolt fly over Skrag's head and over the front line of Dolgrims hitting the farthest one.

OOC: Attacking D6


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 26, 2006)

The dolgrim in the back sees the three bolts of force spring towards him, and it lets out a piercing scream before they all impact against him and fling him back and down to the floor!  The scream turns into a gasp, and it twitches once or twice before it releases it's final breath and dies.  (Magic missile attack:  1+1+4+1+1+1=9 dam)

With two of it's number down and gone, the remaining four take up the mantle and move forward to engage.  The first dolgrim (D2) moves forward and attempts to face off against Skarghash.  When he steps past the monster hunter however, Ari takes a swing at him. (AoO on move from upper E10 to upper E9)  However, the monster hunter was distracted by the oncoming rush of dolgrims in front of him, and thus the swing was not his best and did not connect.  (AoO longsword attack: AC 15 / 5+7+2darkknow=14 *miss*)

The dolgrim moves too fast through the caltrops though, and it's feet come down on several of them, making him yelp in pain.  (Caltrop attack:  AC 12 / 13+0=13 *hit* / 1 dam)  It tries it's best to swing it's morningstar and stab with it's spear at Skarghash, but neither of them find their mark.  (Morningstar attack: AC 14 / 2+4=6 *miss* // Spear attack: AC 14 / 8+4=12 *miss*)

The next two dolgrims move up more carefully in front of Ari and prepare their weapons for fighting ((D3) to upper E10 and (D4) to lower E10.)  The first dolgrim comes down hard with his two weapons, and the spear finds it's purchase... stabbing Ari right underneath his left arm.  (Morningstar attack: AC 14 / 8+4=12 *miss* // Spear attack: AC 14 / 14+4=18 *hit* / 5 dam)  The second dolgrim takes the opportunity given by the other dolgrim, and when Ari hunches in pain from the stab wound, the second's morningstar comes crashing down hard across his right shoulder!  (Morningstar attack: AC 14 / 20+4=24 *hit* : 14+4=18 *confirm crit* / 3+7=10 dam  // Spear attack: AC 14 / 5+4=9 *miss*)

Both of these dolgrims luck out though, as their footwork during the fight is good enough for them to just barely keep from stepping on any caltrops on the floor.  (D3) (Caltrop attack:  AC 12 / 1+0=1 *miss*) / (D4) (Caltrop attack:  AC 12 / 7+0=7 *miss*)

The final dolgrim (D5) steps to his right, raises his light crossbow and fires it over the shoulder of his kin in an attempt to hit Ari as well (-4 to hit firing into melee).  But he is unable to get a good bead on Osten and the bolt sails wide.  (Lt crossbow attack:  AC 16 / 16+3-4=15 *miss*)

Khalia sees Ari take several shots from the two dolgrims, and she moves up and begins reciting a small incantation before placing her hand on his shoulder.  The monster hunter feels the protective forces surround him and can sense the evil presences of the dolgrims wanting to be turned away (Cast Protection From Evil:  +2 to Ari's AC to make him AC 16).

Ari Osten ignores the bleeding under his arm and across his shoulder and presses his attack, followed closely by Skarghash.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 26, 2006)

Seeing that the wand seems to have good success against these creatures, he decides to repeat the same thing. Using his wand for a third time in a row, the bolt are released and fly up over Skrag and the dolgrim in front of him aim toward one figthing Ari

OOC: Jango will try to ligthe the burden of Ari, but aiming his magic missile at the dolgrim who seems in best condition and who is figthing Ari


----------



## stonegod (Oct 26, 2006)

Ari spits at the closest dolgrim, and a sinister blue-black glow quickly suffuses his left hand and  flashes through the rest of his body. The hexer suddenly seems a bit more vigorous, and laughs grimly at the collected creatures. [Immediate action to activate his Aberrant Dragonmark vigor, gaining 3 temporary hitpoints and losing one use of _chill touch_]

The hexblade, seeing the clutch of creatures around him, grins, and with heroic determination, makes the same cursing gesture with his left hand that he used before at the beast that nicked him in the shoulder him. At the same time, he takes a vicious swing at the one that significantly wounded him, grimly laughing all the while. [Burn two action points to regain a use of hexblade's curse and use it on D4 (if allowed, I'm treating it as a limited use ability like rage) as a free action; attack D3 with his longsword two handed]

Hoping to drop the foolish thing, Ari tries to step into the whole left by it, flanking Skarg's target and looking evilly at the other. "You're next."

Status: HP 16/28 hp, AC 16

Edit: Need to drop D3 to allow Skarg to flank.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 26, 2006)

Khalia will use her wand of CLW and tap Ari for d8+1. (16 charges left)


----------



## Velmont (Oct 26, 2006)

OOC: If Ari both curse D4 and kill D3, Jango will aim D5 to prevent him to enter in close combat with Ari. If not, he will most likely aim at D4, trying to ligthen Ari's burden.


----------



## Brogarn (Oct 26, 2006)

_If all bad guys are this ugly, I could get used to this adventuring thing. Compared to these bastards, I'm down right good looking._ Skarg grins wickedly at his inner thoughts and faces off against his enemy. Doing his best not to cause more pain to his left shoulder, he shoves a quick stab at the dolgrim in front of him.

Currently unable to help Ari with a flanking attack, Skarg will stab at D2 with his short sword.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 26, 2006)

Brogarn said:
			
		

> Currently unable to help Ari with a flanking attack, Skarg will stab at D2 with his short sword.



OOC: Since Skarg delayed to go after Ari, if Ari drops D3 and then steps behind D2 (which is his plan), Skarg will get flanking bonuses.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 26, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> OOC: Since Skarg delayed to go after Ari, if Ari drops D3 and then steps behind D2 (which is his plan), Skarg will get flanking bonuses.




OOC: Stonegod, you told in your last message you were cursing D3 and trying to kill D4... wouldn,t be the opposite (or maybe both on D3)? Because you are contradicting yourself.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 26, 2006)

Velmont said:
			
		

> OOC: Stonegod, you told in your last message you were cursing D3 and trying to kill D4... wouldn,t be the opposite (or maybe both on D3)? Because you are contradicting yourself.



OOC: I edited the message (I was actually correcting this midpost and confused the ordering).


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 26, 2006)

As the dragonmark under his black glove glows with power, Ari can feel the health returning to him just a slight bit.  He then vocalizes in the common tongue another curse to the dolgrim standing directly in front of him (D4).  The dolgrim pauses for a second as it feels the hexer's power flow over him... but unfortunately is able to shake the effects off.  (Will save: DC 13 / 13+3=16 *made save*)

Knowing instantly that his curse has had no effect on the creature, it fuels his anger enough that he brings the longsword up and over with such a powerful swing that it cleaves the other dolgrim clear through the torso, splitting it almost into it's two component parts.  (Longsword two handed attack: AC 15 / 20+7+2darkknow=29 *hit* : 9+7+2darknow=18 *confirm crit* / 11+9-5damreduct=15 dam)  Ari also lucks out in that his combat stance was solid enough that he didn't step on any caltrops this time either.  (Caltrop attack: AC 11 / 10+0=10 *miss*)

He then steps between the two other dolgrims, flanking Skarg's target and looking evilly at the other. "You're next." 

OOC:  I stupidly forgot to apply the dolgrim's damage reduction last round, so the one Ari hit with the javelin shouldn't have died.  But that's my mistake, so I'm letting it go.  But I have applied the -5 damage reduction to this new round's attack (not that it mattered any, since Ari criticaled anyway).

Skarghash takes the opportunity Ari's given him by flanking the dolgrim in front of him (D2), and he lashes out with his short sword hoping to find a prime target area.  His aim is true, and he runs the creature right through where he expected the heart to be with a prime sneak attack.  The monster hangs on the blade momentarily, then gurgles up a thin stream of blood before sliding off to the ground dead.  (Shortsword attack:  AC 15 / 11+5+2darkknow=17 *hit* / 7+2sa+6sa-5damred=10 dam)  Unfortunately, the half-orc's eagerness to run the creature through caused him to not watch where he placed his foot, and a caltrop's spike pierces up through his boot and into his foot.  (Caltrop attack: AC 14 / 16+0=16 *hit* / 1 dam)

Round Three Initiative:

Captain Erqua: 20
Jango: 16
Dolgrims: 11
Khalia: 10
Ari: 8
Skarghash: 8

Everyone keeps their eyes peeled for Captain Erqua, but in their fights they are unable to see her.  The group figures she must either be hiding out in hopes that the curse will wear off, or she's found a way out from this shrine area.  Until these dolgrims are taken care of, it'll be impossible to know for sure.

Jango saw that the curse that the hexblade tried to place on the dolgrim in front of him didn't seem to work (D4), so the elf shouts the command word and three more magic missiles spring out from the wand.  They slam into the creature, who falls to the ground dead just like the other one did.  (Magic missile attack:  3+1+1+1+4+1=11 dam)

The one remaining dolgrim (D5), having seen all of it's kin get dropped by blade or by magic, turns about and makes a break for it back to the south where it came from (and following where Captain Erqua went off to.)  Where Ari is standing, he can see that the creature moved through a set of open double doors to the south.

Khalia pulls out the wand of magical healing and infuses the monster hunter with more health.  (Cast CLW on Ari: 5 HP healed)

Ari sees his prey through the open doors and decides what action to take.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 26, 2006)

OOC: How do Skarg and Ari look? I'm not sure if Khalia should tap someone with a happy stick, or just move into the main room.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 26, 2006)

His heart ringing in his ears, his armor covered in gore from his brutal assault, the monster hunter pauses for a moment to let another blue-black glow infuse his left hand. This time it lingers, awaiting its deadly purpose. [_chill touch_ as a standard action, hold the charge]

The hunter than cautiously approaches the double door, a look of malice focused on the one that tried to get away. He takes a quick look around the corner, hoping to use the door as cover. [Move G13 to get a look inside]

Status: HP 21/28 hp, AC 16


----------



## Velmont (Oct 26, 2006)

Jango feels the magic running through his blood. He summon it to his legs, and feels himself ligther and quicker. He then, cautiously, walk behind Ari.

OOC: Cast Expeditious Retreat then move 30 feet (half of the now 60 feet movement) to F12


----------



## Brogarn (Oct 26, 2006)

You weren't the one I was looking for, but you'll do. Skarg says towards the dolgrim he dropped then spits in disgust as he steps on one of the spikes. _Kill the bad guy... step on a spike. Graceful. That's me._ Skarg admonishes his clumsiness internally. Seeing Ari move forward, he carefully follows, albeit with a slight limp. _Why is it that wounds to the feet, no matter how small, always hurt so bloody much?_


----------



## drothgery (Oct 27, 2006)

Khalia moves to F12 (assuming that's two squares with caltrops and two without), and then uses another charge of her wand of CLW on Ari (OOC: 15 charges left, after this use)

She looks around for the 'Captain' when she enters the main part of the room.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 27, 2006)

Ari moves through the remainder of the caltrop field and then glides over to the wide-open double doors.  The dolgrim has backed himself up against the wall and is cowering away from any attack that might occur.  Ari ignores the creature, knowing he could take it out at any time, and instead glances into the room to find Captain Erqua.  The chamber is completely featureless, there is nothing in it or hanging from the walls, and there are no indications of a door or portal anywhere within.  And on top of that, Captain Erqua is nowhere to be seen.  (Spot check: TN ?? / 14+0=14 *failure*)

Skarghash hobbles his way through the caltrops and over to behind Ari.  With the injuries to his foot he is now only able to move at half-speed, but a double move takes him thankfully right behind the monster hunter and he too can see the dolgrim cowering and doing nothing whatsoever... but he cannot get a good look into the other room.

Jango and Khalia move to fill in the ranks, and the archivist uses the free moment to heal Ari one more time. (Cast CLW on Ari: 8HP healed)  Unfortunately, like Skarghash, they are at a bad angle to look into the room.

OOC: We are now back around to Ari's action in Round Four.  The dolgrim did nothing with it's fourth round action but cower.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 27, 2006)

Not seeing anything, the monster hunter grimaces. "Don't like this. Don't like this at all. Pray she hasn't gone invisible."

Taking a deep breath, and waiting for the other shoe to drop, Ari steps into the room, his blade waving back and forth to ward of stray blows. He glares at the dolgrim, a warning, but keeps his eyes peeled for the real threat.

[OOC: 5' step to H12, Total Defense, looking around]

Status: HP 31/28 hp [3 temporary], AC 20


----------



## Velmont (Oct 27, 2006)

Jango looks at the last Dolgrim. "What we do with him?" ask the elf.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 27, 2006)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Jango looks at the last Dolgrim. "What we do with him?" ask the elf.



Ari does not bother to look back, focused on being ready for the attack he thinks is coming. "We kill it. Do not suffer such foulness to live."


----------



## Velmont (Oct 27, 2006)

At Ari's request, he whispers the command word again, the magic bolt flying around Ari, striking the last dolgrim.

OOC: 4th charge use this combat


----------



## drothgery (Oct 27, 2006)

Khalia taps Skarg with the wand of CLW(OOC: 14 charges left), more to heal the half-orc's foot than to deal with any serious injuries.

Then she moved, trying to get a good look inside the room with the last Dolgrim.


----------



## Brogarn (Oct 27, 2006)

Skarg nods a thanks at Khalia, then quietly follows Ari into the room, squinting his black eyes as he scans the room for the missing Captain or signs of an ambush.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 27, 2006)

OOC: Wouldn't be better to simply expend one of your cantrip into a cure minor wounds rather than use the wand to heal the caltrop wound?


----------



## Brogarn (Oct 27, 2006)

OOC: I also lost HP from a crossbow attack.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 27, 2006)

The dolgrim drops once Jango nails it with another set of magic missiles, and Skarghash's foot and wounds feel much, much better after Khalia heals him.  (Cast CLW on Skarg / 7 HP healed)  With the clean-up of the previous fight taken care of, the four of you begin slowly advancing into the chamber to deal with the last situation... Captain Erqua.  Ari's longsword begins swinging back and forth across the room, and the four of you keep your senses sharp... in the hopes that _something_ will catch your notice.

(Ari Spot check: TN ?? / 15+0=15 *failure*)
(Ari Listen check: TN ?? / 7+0=7 *failure*)
(Khalia Spot check: TN ?? / 3+2=5 *failure*)
(Khalia Listen check: TN ?? / 9+2=11 *failure*)
(Jango Spot check: TN ?? / 16+2=18 *failure*)
(Jango Listen check: TN ?? / 9+2=11 *failure*)
(Skarg Spot check: TN ?? / 5+6=11 *failure*)
(Skarg Listen check: TN ?? / 12+6=18 *success*)

With his eyes closed to best weed out all other distractions... Skarghash listens intently to the goings on in the chamber.  The sounds of Ari's sword swishing back and forth... the footfalls of everyone as you all advance... the very quiet moan of pai--  Wait!!!  Right side!  Against the interior wall!  Skarghash immediately opens his eyes in the direction of where the slight moan came from, points to where someone _should_ be... and yells out to everyone "Right there!"

The group all turns to where he pointed and see nothing.  However, immediately upon Skarghash's announcement, a scurry of footsteps spring forth and Captain Erqua immediately appears out of nowhere as her shortsword and her arm blade come down towards the monster hunter who is out in front!  And while his expert reflexes are able to get his sword hand up in time to block the Captain's lunge with the shortsword... her armblade is able to come in underneath and get him in the leg with a powerful thrust!  (Shortsword attack: AC 20 / 13+8-2curse=19 *miss* // arm blade attack: AC 20 / 14+8-2curse=20 *hit* / 9 dam)

With the Captain now in plain view in virtually the center of the chamber, the four of you now have the opportunity to swarm her.

Initiative Order:

Skarghash: 15
Ari: 14
Khalia: 14
Erqua: 8
Jango: 5

(I won't bother with a map, but suffice to say there is plenty of room on all sides of her for of you to get around her if you so choose.)


----------



## Brogarn (Oct 27, 2006)

Skarg steps forward and attempts to make a new hole in the Captain's side with a quick stab of his short sword.

Nice try, buttercup. I'd give you hints on how to be more quiet, but what's the point? You're dead. he says with a wide grin that lets a bit of drool escape off his lower lip.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 27, 2006)

Jango moves around Ari to have a better line on Erqua. He then feels the magic running through his blood... and strangely, his dragonmark feels warm on his back too. Keeping his concentration, he points his finger in direction of Erqua, and a dark ray is projected in direction of the pirate.

OOC: Ray of Enfeeblement on Erqua, boosting it with my mark, so the Strength damage should be 1d6+2, not +1.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 27, 2006)

Khalia backs up to cover the door, draws her crossbow, and says a few words of power in Draconic, as a now-familiar silver and white glow settles around her.

Draconic:
[sblock]May the Flame grant you courage, and guide you to victory.[/sblock]

OOC: Khalia casts _Bless._


----------



## stonegod (Oct 27, 2006)

Ari grimaces at the wicked arm-blade tears open his side, but a glint of malevolence still burns in his eyes. He brings up his left hand, still glowing the blue-black glow, and attempts to clutch the Captain. "Bad luck is only the beginning!" 

OOC: Touch attack with his _chill touched_ hand; AP on the touch attack (might as well spend them now!)

Status: HP 22/28 hp, AC 16


----------



## Velmont (Oct 27, 2006)

OOC: I am not use to AP... but now stonegod remember me of there existance, I'll spend an AP on the attack roll of the Ray of Enfeeblement.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 27, 2006)

Skarghash maneuvers around the pirate so that he can attack her from behind while she deals with Ari.  He pulls out his shortsword and goes for a lunge that plunges deep into her back!  She cries out in pain lashes out behind her with her armblade in a vain attempt to block the already successful attack.  (Shortsword attack: AC 20 / 17+5+2darkknow=24 *hit* / 2+3+1sa+5sa=11 dam)

Khalia and Ari both move at the same time, however the archivist's nimbleness allows her to cast her spell just slightly quicker, and all four of you feel a divine aura settle upon each of you.  (Cast Bless: all attacks & saves at +1)

This extra essence is enough to allow Ari to reach out and grab the swordarm of Erqua and the pirate feels a frigid pain surge through her arm.  Her cries of anguish increase.  (Touch attack: AC 14 / 10-1+2darkknow+1bless+4ap=16 *hit* / 3 dam)  (Action point spent)

Erqua's eyes flash in anger, and with a scream of rage, she takes two deep swings with her sword and her armblade, but Ari is able to block both of her swings easily as the sword clang against each other.  (Shortsword attack: AC 16 / 2+8-2curse=8 *miss* / arm blade attack: AC 16 / 8+8-2curse=14 *miss*)

Jango calls for the power within himself, and a streak of black energy flies from his fingertip catching the Captain right between the eyes.  You can all see both her arms slump quite a bit, as the power to lift her weapons has greatly deceased.  (Ranged touch attack: AC 14 / 7+4+2darkknow+1bless+3ap=17 *hit* / 4 point STR drain)  (Action point spent)


----------



## stonegod (Oct 27, 2006)

Ari is obviously enjoying himself, and sets to work with a grisly purpose. He makes a quick, two-handed swing at the foul cultist and then, with a mighty bellow, tries to impale her on his wicked armor spikes.

OOC: Normal two-handed attack with the longsword (at +3) and a spiked armor attack (spending an AP to boost its normal -2). Don't forget _chill touch_ does a might 1 point of strength _damage_ if the target fails its save. 

Status: HP 22/28 hp, AC 16, AP 3


----------



## drothgery (Oct 27, 2006)

OOC: I hate to turn hits into misses, but Khalia's Dark Knowledge only applied against the dolgrims; unless the captain's a Dolgrim that's polymorphed or under an illusion spell, it's not helping here. Sorry.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 27, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> (Touch attack: AC 14 / 10-1+2darkknow+1bless+4ap=16 *hit* / 3 dam)  (Action point spent)



OOC: Why is Ari's touch at -1? Its a touch, not a ranged touch (so Str vs Dex). Not that its a big deal as he still hit (even w/o the dark knowledge). Just curious.

Oh, and I'm loving Ari in action, BTW.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 28, 2006)

Jango sees his option going thin. Another dark ray might do nothing, and the wand is useless. He could use the crossbow, but he wasn't sure it was such a good idea. He finally summon the power of his dragonmark, and a flame form into his hand. He throw it at Erqua.

OOC: Produce Flame. 1 charge left for the mark.


----------



## Brogarn (Oct 30, 2006)

Skargash flashes a wicked grin and lunges in for another stab with his short sword.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 30, 2006)

OOC: I'm going to wait on declaring Khalia's action until her turn comes up; there's nothing obvious to do, and it's possible someone might get seriously injured.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 30, 2006)

Ari's laying on of hands with the draining power of his mark causes the Captain's arms to drop slightly more, but it was Jango's ray that really impacted her abilities.  This drop in her strength gives the Watchman a chance to drive his shortsword in between her shoulder blades, and the point of his weapon finds purchase through the links of her chain shirt.  (Shortsword attack: AC 20 / 15+5+1bless=21 *hit* / 4+3+2sa+2sa=11 dam)  Her cries of agony ring in everyone's ears, and she drops to a knee bleeding badly.  This of course is but a small taste of the pain she has inflicted on the other pirates and the family in the lighthouse... so there is no feeling sorry for her situation by anyone in the room.  She's getting what she rightly deserves.

Ari relishes the cries of the bleeding pirate, and decides to get creative... if not a bit cocky.  He feints with his longsword to make Erqua over-extend herself to block it (Longsword attack: AC 20 / 8+3+1bless=12 *miss*), and then drops his shoulder into her to impale her on his shoulder spikes.  Unfortunately, the Captain's strength has been drained so much that she actually over-extended much further than Ari was expecting and she's fallen to her hands and knees.  Thus she's no longer in position to receive the shoulderblock and Ari's attempt comes up short.  (3-2+1bless=2 *miss* / no AP spent as it wouldn't affect result)

Khalia sees that the pirate captain is on her last legs and she decides to act.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 30, 2006)

Khalia summons a ball of silver light around her hand, chanting in Draconic...

[sblock]"May the Flame's Light burn evil from this world."[/sblock]

then the glowing ball turns into a ray, and shoots at the 'captain'.

OOC: Nimbus of Light (it's in CDiv and the Spell Compendium), ranged touch for d8 damage, +3 hit -4 firing into melee +1 Bless + AP if she ends up with a 10 or better.


----------



## Brogarn (Oct 31, 2006)

Seeing the Captain fall to her hands and knees Skarg says something he never thought he'd say It's not right to kill her here. We should bring her in so that justice may be served and the town gets closure on her vile actions.

OOC: The following piece is if Khalia doesn't kill her:

With his short sword angled to attack should the Captain move, Skarg says to herIf you move, bitch, I'll gladly stab you right here, regardless of my feelings on proper justice. As you pirates say... savvy?

OOC: If Khalia does wipe her out, I'll play it out from there. Skarg won't be too angry, but he certainly has an itch in the back of his head saying that they really should of brought her in alive. Seeing her helpess on her hands and knees would of drained him a bit of his murderous intent towards her.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 1, 2006)

The archivist's hands wave in motion and her tongue wraps itself around the language of the dragons.  She then aims her hands directly at the withering captain, and a beam of light springs out from her... highlighting Erqua right in the head and throwing her backwards to the ground.  (Cast Nimbus of Light:  AC 14 / 17+3-4melee+1bless=17 *hit* / 7 dam)

The Captain's body slams hard on the stone floor and lies still.  Her clothing continues to stain red as the numerous slash wounds on her abdomen, arms, and legs keep bleeding.  The four of you look down at the body and see that her torso moves ever-so-slightly up and down... her breath ragged and shallow.  As the blood begins pooling around her, you all know that if you were to stand there and just watch her for another minute or so, her breathing would slow down and most assuredly stop.


----------



## Brogarn (Nov 1, 2006)

We need to keep her breathing. Let the town get it's justice. Skarg says as he looks at Khalia.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 1, 2006)

Jango see the captain falling on teh ground. Seeing she is mortally wounded, and only Khalia skills could save her, Jango doesn't do a move. She has killed so much person, with cold blood, she would be punished for her crime by death... He has seen her eyes, she will never want to find redemption for her crime.

Skrag concerns for justice was a nice virtue, but a bit useless. justice had been done. She could have surreder, but she attack. She never had given a chance to the people on this boat, and the elf feels he had been lucky to having been spared. If it wasn't for his mark, he might have killed... and his sister too.

As the silence fill the room, Jango's attention turn toward the statue. What is it suppose to be? Is that related to his mark? He was wondering. His mark is not one of the official house. His mark is distrust by so many person, but his mark wasn't acting like the mark of teh house. And what about Ari comment? Is he really marked too.

One day ago, he seems just a kid, following his sisters, joining her in her games, but now, he was feeling that something had changed, and his mark had some relation to that...


----------



## drothgery (Nov 1, 2006)

Brogarn said:
			
		

> We need to keep her breathing. Let the town get it's justice. Skarg says as he looks at Khalia.




Khalia hesitates. "Do you truly wish me to save _that_?"

She approaches the dying pirate. "If you insist." She says, and touches the cultist like she might touch some foul and diseased thing, a brief glow of silver and white stabilizing her. OOC: Cure minor wounds.

"She is your charge, now, watchman."


----------



## Brogarn (Nov 1, 2006)

Skarg nods at Khalia and begins disarming the Captain (including the sword arm) and removing any and all possessions. Once that's done, he asks Any of you _really_ good with knots? and tries to find something to tie her up with.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 1, 2006)

Ari says nothing at the "discussion" of the Captain's fate. He does, however, pull out a set of fine looking manacles at throws them at the "prisoner's" feet. Without a word, he takes his sword and puts it at the Captain's sword-blade shoulder. "Lady, I need to know if this is going to kill her."


----------



## drothgery (Nov 2, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Ari says nothing at the "discussion" of the Captain's fate. He does, however, pull out a set of fine looking manacles at throws them at the "prisoner's" feet. Without a word, he takes his sword and puts it at the Captain's sword-blade shoulder. "Lady, I need to know if this is going to kill her."




"I merely magically bound her wounds and stabilized her. Any further damage would reopen her wounds, and if her wounds were not treated, she would die. And I have no intention of doing more than the minimum necessary to keep her alive. The Flame has no mercy for those who would wake what is bound in Khyber." Khalia said.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 2, 2006)

The monster hunter shrugs, sheathes his sword, and begins using the manacles he found earlier. "I am being paid to stop her. This stops her just as good." But the way he said it left an obvious undertone.

He'd be willing to kill her just as easily.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 2, 2006)

Jango, ignoring his companion who are arguing on the fate of the captain, is now standing in front of the statue, inspecting it to understand what it is doing there.


----------



## Brogarn (Nov 2, 2006)

Skarg eyes the monster hunter and the archivist with his dull, beady black eyes then says I've been a part of guarding these folks for well on a year now. Noone wants this woman dead more than I do. Possibly tortured a bit. Maybe even made to listen to Nelson's so called singing. But the community I protect needs to see this woman tried and hanged so that it can _see_ that justice was served. Beyond that, if something so abstract fails to affect you, she might know things that we currently do not. I happen to know a certain head of a certain town guard that can give you a look that'll make you tell him everything you know and make stuff up that you don't. So, to me, it's best if we take this woman back alive, see what she knows, and try her for murder.

Skarg rocks back on his heels, crosses his arms over his chest and waits for the other two to respond.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 2, 2006)

Again, the monster hunter shrugs. "I get paid either way." He takes a look at the attached armblade. "But we got to get thing off her one way or the other."


----------



## drothgery (Nov 2, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Again, the monster hunter shrugs. "I get paid either way." He takes a look at the attached armblade. "But we got to get thing off her one way or the other."




"I should think that should be supervised by a more skilled healer than I, if you intend for her to survive the process." Khalia says.


----------



## Brogarn (Nov 2, 2006)

Break the blade? Skarg says with raised eyebrows and a shrug.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 2, 2006)

[sblock=Jango: ]You stand in front of the statue, it's carved stone eyes looking out past you and down the hallway to the door at the far end of the room.  Your eyes trace every contour of the stone form, trying to grasp what it is about this... man(?)... that would cause this human female to become so unhinged as to do the attrocities she would do.

The figure is lithe and humanoid, but it's fingers end in obvious claws.  The shape of the carved stone making up it's flesh appear to have strange things growing out of it.  Tentacles, or whips, or perhaps bone sticking out of the skin.  The grin upon it's face is one of malice, and they who would worship this form are obviously mad.

You stand in front of it still, unable to take your eyes off of it.

The voices of your three companions goes quieter as you remain stationary and focus all your concentration on this statue.

You stare...

And stare...

And stare...

Your dragonmark begins to itch...

And in the back of your mind...

Almost unable to be heard...

But there nonetheless...

You hear...

A voice...

It says...

So quietly...

And not at all human...

It says...

"Jango." [/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 2, 2006)

The group is pretty assured that with the manacles on... even if she was to regain consciousness, she is so injured that she'd be unable to free herself.  You pretty much can tell that her arm with the blade attached is probably broken, and any movement she would make with it to twist free from the manacles would completely fracture it (or at the very least be so painful she'd never remain quiet).

As you look at the armblade, you can see that it is of outstanding quality.  It would definitely be a shame to break such a beautiful blade.  However, you do notice that while the metal cap that holds the blade is directly attached to her arm (and her skin has begun to grow over it a bit), the blade itself can be unattached through a series of catches.  So disarming her is possible (excusing the pun).


----------



## Velmont (Nov 2, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Jango]OOC: I've put that in spoiler block... if there is anything the other perceive from that, just let them know.

Jango slowly make a step foward, to come a little bit closer, just as if he want to be able to hear that voice more easily, just as the voice was the one of that creature, just like this statue was alive...

"Who... Who are you? What do you want?" asks Jango with a soft voice. It seems just like the words had difficulty to get out of his throat. The voice doesn't hide his curiosity, and some hope... Jango was feeling that something would answers some of the questions he had since he was a baby, the first of all, why he had that mark, why him and not his sisters, his twin. Was it just a coicidence, or someone... something had chosen him over his sister.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## stonegod (Nov 2, 2006)

Ari puts the manacles on the Captain, trying to cuff above the arm. Standing, he looks to Skarg. "I'd probably cut myself trying to remove that. Can you or..." Looking around, the hunter notices Jango's absence. "Huh. Can you get that off, I'm going to go look for that boy."

Ari strides quickly out of the room, in a huff that Jango would put himself so more quickly in potential danger. He immediately comes to a halt after noticing the boy in front of the statue. _What now?_

"Jango? Find anything interesting?"


----------



## Velmont (Nov 2, 2006)

Jango is absorbed by his study. At first, Ari thought he didn't hear him.

[SBLOCK=Jango]His mind return to teh times his parent told him to hide this mark. Such mark is not well seen. They people doesn't understand that mark, and what they doesn't understand, they fear it. It is for this reason they have teach the secrets of arcana and the story of thsi world, so he could understand the true meaning of that mark, to understand why things had happen like that. But Jango had never really understood why having his mark had to be a bane, when the great house are respected.

"Don't worry about the mark. Nothing wrong with that." told Ari when he heard about his mark.[/SBLOCK]

Without leaving his eyes from the statue he tells "Why it isn't wrong? If it had not to be wrong, people would persecute ne suspicious, or even fearfull." His voice is cold. Ari had heard many time this cold resonating voice, just as when he talk about what he learn from a book, cold as a book... but there is a little point and anxiety and anger in it, something Ari is not use to hear.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 3, 2006)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "Why it isn't wrong? If it had not to be wrong, people would persecute ne suspicious, or even fearfull." His voice is cold. Ari had heard many time this cold resonating voice, just as when he talk about what he learn from a book, cold as a book... but there is a little point and anxiety and anger in it, something Ari is not use to hear.



Ari's eyes narrowed, looking a bit oddly at the young elf. His voice was cautiously probing. "Nothing wrong with... what, Jango? There is everything wrong with that statue. Its probably some fiend. Why don't we just leave it alone?"


----------



## Velmont (Nov 3, 2006)

Jango turns his head to Ari. His look is questioning, almost confused. "You know what I am talking about. You heard the dwarf. He told it in front of everyone. The very reason they kept me alive. Today it saved me, but tomorrow, it might kill me because people fear it." He turns back his attention toward the statue. "Why I have been marked?" Jango stare to the statue, whisperiong something.

[SBLOCK=OOC]"Why I have been marked? What is that mark? From where it come from? Do you know it?" Jango whispers, questioning the stutue. His curiosity is too high. He remembers all the questions he asked himself when he was young, all these questions he was unable to answers. At some times, he though to have found some, but today, his mark have been acting strangely. New powers have arisen from his mark. What other power is hidden under it, in his blood? The foundation of his knowledge about his mark have been seriously shaken by the evnts of today...[/SBLOCK]


----------



## stonegod (Nov 3, 2006)

Ari measures the boy with his eyes a moment, lost in thought. After a moment, he decides something, makes sure the others are not looking, and very carefully removes one of his thick gloves, the one on his left hand---the same one that glowed bluish-black earlier and helped down the Captain with its touch. Beneath it was a hand, but a hand marked with a twisted, scar-like red-blue mark that crosses both sides of the hand. It was almost wound-like, but also seemed to throb with... something... just glazing at it.

"Aberrant marks are a pathway to many abilities some consider to be... unnatural. But they are not. They are a part of this world just as are the Dragonmarks, just as I am, just as you are. There is nothing wrong with them... they are a pathway to power, just as is the sword, the book, or the prayer. Do not fear your mark, Jango. Accept it... embrace it. It is who you are. Do not forget."

The monster hunter stares at the boy a bit, the intensity of his gaze hopefully delivering his message. Before the others can come back in, he quickly replaces the glove, hiding his secret blessing once again.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 3, 2006)

Jango'a attention turn for a moment at Ari's mark... that one was not like his. Another mark, but it was an abberant dragonmark. "There is too few things know about those mark, but I think some answers are hidden here. I hope to find some. I want to understand. I don't fear my mark. I fear the people. The houses have killed the bloodline who were carrying these marks. And if my mark become too strong, they might want to kill me... and my mark is growing in power." He turns back his attention toward the statue.

[SBLOCK=Jango]_Two dragon marked... here in thsi room... is it a coincidence?_ asks Jango in his mind, as if the statue could read his mind.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## drothgery (Nov 3, 2006)

... and it was about then that Khalia realized that Ari and Jango were no longer in the same room with her, Skarg, and the prisoner. Skarg could clearly handle a bound prisoner by himself -- and truly told, what she could do short of invoking the Flame's power was limitted in any case.

When she turned and saw the monster hunter and the sorcerer facing the statue, she nearly panicked.

"Stay away from that!" The Archivist shouted.


----------



## Brogarn (Nov 3, 2006)

Shrugging at his companions filtering out of the room one by one, Skarg goes about the business of removing the armblade via the catches holding it together. 

You so much as move, bitch, and I'll give you the biggest, wettest kiss on your mouth you've ever received in your life. Think about that for a moment. Skarg says with a leer, showing off his tusks as drool escapes from his bottom lip.

_Noone ever seems to move after that offer. I wonder why..._ Skarg thinks to himself while letting out a cynical, laughing snort.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 3, 2006)

[sblock=Jango: ] "Who... Who are you? What do you want?"

As you stare at the statue, nothing is heard.  Not inside your head, nor in the chamber at all.

Until the sounds of footsteps come up to you from behind and to the right.  And then Ari Osten arrives to speak to you.  Through your small conversations with the hexblade, you hear nothing but his voice.  Then you turn and whisper under your breath to the statue again.

"Why I have been marked? What is that mark? From where it come from? Do you know it?"

Suddenly, the inhuman voice inside your head suddenly comes to life again. "Jango..."

Ari takes off his glove and shows you his own aberrent mark.  But as he talks to you, the voice in your head breaks in with comments of it's own.

"Aberrant marks Khyber's glory are a pathway to many abilities some consider to be... unnatural a gift from Khyber. But they are not. They are a part of this world under this world just as are the Dragonmarks the false marks, just as I am, just as you are Khyber's children. There is nothing wrong with them a gift... they are a pathway to power your power, just as is the sword, the book, or the prayer prayer to the Dragon Below. Do not fear your mark, Jango Jango. Accept it... embrace it learn from the dragon. It is who you are a child of Khyber. Do not forget never forget."

The points that this other voice said to you are still echoing through your skull.  You respond to Ari in turn, but again... as you speak the voice inside your head says things to you.  You do not speak out loud what the voice says... but perhaps it colors your thoughts?  Interesting.  Knowledgable.

"There is too few things know about those mark Khyber knows, but I think some answers are hidden here yes. I hope to find some. I want to understand you will learn. I don't fear my mark. I fear the people not Khyber's people. The houses have killed the bloodline who were carrying these marks ursurpers. And if my mark become too strong, they might want to kill me they will kill you... and my mark is growing in power."

You turn back to the statue once more.  The voice has been getting stronger.  More knowledgable.  It seems to want to explain things to you.  It NEEDS to explain things to you... who you are... what the mark means... why you are important.  But it can't.  Too much interference from those who wouldn't understand.  You ask the voice with just your mind...

_"Two dragon marked... here in this room... is it a coincidence?"_

"No... not coincidence... but only one... can deal... with their potential... the other... the angry one... will not accept... will not learn... only you... have potential... to learn what your mark truly means..."

This time the voice is very strong.  And proud.  And dare you think it... happy?  That you have responded mentally to it's voice?  That you are willing to listen to what it has to say?

"You must go... leave for now and take your friends... but... you can return... I hope you return... here is the knowledge you need to return... I long to speak to you again... you have comforted me... please... return... Jango..."

And suddenly within your memories you are given the secrets with which you will need if you desire to return to this place.  It wants you to go for now and return home with the group.  But if you desire to return to learn what the mark that is itching truly is... you now know how.

And the voice is silent.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 3, 2006)

Skarghash's comments to Captain Erqua of course go unheard as she is still quite unconscious.  But with the armblade removed and the shackles on... she is ready for transport.

Khalia's shout at Ari and Jango in the main hall startle the both of them, and they both turn to look at the archvist.  Neither of you have seen her _THIS_ bothered by something since you started working with her.  The both of you return to the small side chamber and Ari joins Skarghash in lifting Erqua up.  The four of you are ready to return to the surface if you so desire.


----------



## Brogarn (Nov 3, 2006)

OOC: Bah. Once again, Skarg's superior sense of humour goes by unnoticed. It's a tough room!  

Skarg, with the Captain's left arm firmly gripped, looks around a moment, then glances over to Ari and says The stories of adventures always have them coming back carrying more treasure than they weigh. You'd think we'd find at least a coin for our troubles. Maybe we should look around more closely?


----------



## Velmont (Nov 3, 2006)

Jango turns the head as Khalia shouts. "What? Calm down. I was trying to figure what she was seeking here. Except a forgotten cult site, there isn't much. There must be a way to summon these abberation." he adds, piotning the dead dolgrims "But I don't see anything. Maybe there where waiting, but I figure they must eat and I doubt they would had any food here."


----------



## Brogarn (Nov 3, 2006)

Skarg's ears perk up and he says Kid's got a point. Did she bring the ugly bastards with her, or summon them. Thinking we should find out just in case there's more or some item that should be confiscated. Good thinking, kid.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 3, 2006)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Jango turns the head as Khalia shouts. "What? Calm down. I was trying to figure what she was seeking here. Except a forgotten cult site, there isn't much. There must be a way to summon these abberation." he adds, piotning the dead dolgrims "But I don't see anything. Maybe there where waiting, but I figure they must eat and I doubt they would had any food here."




"As long as they are bound, the daelkyr and the rajahs and the other great evils burried in this world have little power. But one thing they can do is influence the minds of those who come close to their prisons. It is a danger any Archivist must keep in the forefront of her mind. And when I saw you staring at that statue like that..." Khalia trailed off.

"I think we should do as much as we can to reseal this place and then leave."


----------



## Velmont (Nov 3, 2006)

"Reseal? You would be lucky if you do it. With the dargonshards we have found in the other room, I am quite sure someone will want to put his hand on it before sealing this cave for good. Anyway, with the captain being stop, the danger is gone for the moment. Let's take her to my father, maybe we will find out what she was seeking here exactly, after that, we will see what we should do with this cave." suggest Jango, as he returns near the captain. He looks at the woman who is laying on the ground. Jango start to pick up the items that have been removed. He pack them and gives it to Khalia. "Here, carry that. Ari will lead us out and I'll help Skrag to carry our new guest. Oh, watch out for those caltrop."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 3, 2006)

As you all are talking, you begin to notice that several dolgrims have disappeared... and one of them in fact is fading out as you speak.  Khalia knows enough about magic to realize that usually a summoned creature tends to disappear immediately upon it's "death".  The fact that these are taking longer to go probably means they were in fact summoned, but that for whatever reason the magic in this place makes them hang around longer than usual.  Several minutes upon death, rather than several seconds.  Could be a special summoning spell... could just be the peculiar magical essence of this place.

A quick look through the halls of this temple(?) and you discover nothing really of worth.  All the treasure you've found thus far has been purely pirate-related... and it is obvious that Erqua has a number of items of worth on her as well.  You'll all need to argue/negotiate/fight it out with the Watch to determine what if any is your share of the stolen pirate loot, and what needs to go back to the families of the victims of the lighthouse and the three aground ships.


----------



## Brogarn (Nov 3, 2006)

After finding nothing of worth, nor coming any closer to truly understanding the place they're in, Skarg says I'm of mixed thought on sealing this place. On one hand, it's dangerous to leave it open, on the other, if we find out something about this place from the Captain here that requires us to revisit it, we're cutting ourselves off from that.

Skarg scratches his chin and continues Either way, I'd like to get started dragging the Captain back to town. It's a long way and I want to get her back before she becomes a problem.

By the way, Khalia, how _exactly_ were you planning on sealing this place up? Skarg asks the archivist with a curious expression on his face.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 3, 2006)

Once he has given all the stock to Khalia, Jango grabds the arm without hand. "She is heavy... come on Skrag, we will start to drag her... I feel we will have some fun to do it in those small caves."


----------



## drothgery (Nov 3, 2006)

Brogarn said:
			
		

> By the way, Khalia, how _exactly_ were you planning on sealing this place up? Skarg asks the archivist with a curious expression on his face.




"I _believe_ we ought to be able to close off the passage to the chamber with the statue in it in much the same way as we opened it." She says. "That would keep out pretty much anyone who cannot read Daelkyr."


----------



## Brogarn (Nov 3, 2006)

Ah. Fair enough. I was thinking you were going for a more permanent solution. You're right, though. That should suffice. No reason to stay here. Let's make our way out. Skarg helps Jango with the Captain and being careful of the spiked floor, begins making for the exit.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 3, 2006)

"It seems fine with me too... but are you sure the words will just close the door and not summon another creature? It would be stupid to trigger teh trap now." replies Jango.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 3, 2006)

Ari casually starts to clean his sword and bits of his armor during the discussion. He does not really have much to add, and was unconcerned about the appearance or disappearance of monsters---if more came, he'd kill them and up his reward.

"Set up a guard, and come back down here when you've had more time to go over things with your books." He points to the fallen foe with the point of his dagger. "If you want to question her, you'll need to get her back up there soon."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 3, 2006)

The group begins walking back through the main chamber past the embedded caltrops and through the wooden door.  However, as you walk through it, you see that the corridor ends in a large stone slab that wasn't there before.  Three guesses tells you that this was probably the stone slab that moved magically when you had said the daelkyr words earlier, and you are now seeing it from the other side.

As you advance on it, wondering how you are now going to get it open... it suddenly begins sliding open on it's own.  Everyone springs to attention and puts available hands on available weapons... but upon opening you get the sense that the slab does this automatically when someone gets close enough on the inside wanting to leave.

The next twenty to thirty minutes involve a lot of hunching down, keeping eyes peeled, and walking though dark stone corridors.  Erqua moans once or twice in her unconscious state, but never appears to even come close to waking up.  Through the maze, through the room that had the portal locking the maze, through the long dark tunnel and then past the side tunnel leading to the huge circular heated chamber... you all continue.

Finally... as you continue to walk forward hoping to reach where the ladder is, you hear the sounds of others far ahead.  They apparently must have heard you too, for a voice echoes down the tunnel towards the four of you as you walk.

"This is the Watch of Seawell!  Identify yourselves!"

[sblock=Jango & Skarghash: ]You both immediately identify the voice as Watchmaster Klim Silversun (Jango's father and Skarg's boss)[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Nov 3, 2006)

"Father, we are bringing you the responsible of all that. She is unconscious. All other pirates are dead. We have a few wounds, but Khalia's magic ward us well." Jango tells, as he come near the ladder, with the captain and Skrag, to be in view. "Can you send us a rope or something, I doubt we will have an easy time to climb with her on our back."


----------



## drothgery (Nov 3, 2006)

"Lady Khalia ir'Indari. Lately of the group charged to find your son, and discover what was behind the attacks on your village. I believe we have succeeded, Master Silversun." The archivist said.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 3, 2006)

Ari rolls his eyes at the Watchman's comment, then adds. "And I'm down here too. You know, like you all asked us to do?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 3, 2006)

A figure carrying a torch comes around the corner of the tunnel, and several others can be heard behind.  The light reflecting off his face is definitely that of Watchmaster Silversun.  His eyes widen in shock and then his smile grows large as he recognizes all of you.  When he sees Jango, he breaks out into a trot and hurries over to you all... grabbing the boy in a huge hug (and making Skarghash have to make a grab and hold up the captain all by himself).

"It IS you all!  Thank the Host above!  My boy!  My boy!  You're all right!"

He continues to hug his son tight, then raises his head to address the rest of you.

"Thank you.  Thank you all.  You have done this town a great service.  The others told me of the work you had done above, and it looks as though you've done a lot of good work down here below.  I cannot thank you enough."

He looks down and sees the body in Watchman Skarg's arms and nods in appreciation.

"You got this witch.  Good work.  Watchman Skarghash, I knew I sent the right guard for the job.  From what the other pirates above were telling us and what that ranger was saying of what you all went through down here... she is due for some retribution.  Men!  Take this scum back up!"

Two Watchmen hurry over and grab the pirate captain and begin taking her back to the ladder.  Watchmaster Silversun releases the boy from his grasp and then breathes a large sigh of relief.

"You all look like you could use some food and rest.  Come.  Let's go back up and get some food in you, then we'll take you back to town.  Is there anything down here that I should send my men in for now to take care of?  Anything that we need to watch out for?  Let us talk up above."

He leads the four of you to the ladder and you climb back up to the surface... where you see that most of the pirate camp has been taken apart and much of the equipment is being organized to be brought back to town.  He leads you over to the firepit, where a large black pot lies in the fire and the smells of a good stew waft to you.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 3, 2006)

"I think this place is now safe, except for the curious. Maybe just post two guards if you think someone would come here, but it is more for the safety of that curious person than for our. With the captain capture, I doubt we will have to fear anything." tells Jango. "And, sorry that for these worries... Food and rest would be a good thing. Let's go back to the Inn and we will be able to give you the detail of today and speak about all that."


----------



## drothgery (Nov 3, 2006)

"There is nothing safe about this place." Khalia said, looking around to make sure none but the watchmaster and her fellow members of the 'rescue party' were listening. "What is imprisoned below will draw others like the 'Captain' or worse if it becomes widely known. And even the most wary investigator could be ensnared given prolonged exposure."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 6, 2006)

Watchmaster Silversun looks back and forth between his son and the archivist as they give differing opinions on the remaining danger of the tunnels below.  He furrows his brow for a second while coming to a conclusion in his own mind, then his eyes widen and he smiles to both.

"Thank you for your opinions, I'll take them into account.  Meanwhile, if you have finished eating, we'll load up on the horses and go back to town.  Anything remaining out here you need to get or check before we return home?  Or any questions you have?"


----------



## Velmont (Nov 6, 2006)

"No, I just want to see Jina, and relax near the fire of the common room in the Green Lilac. I feel like I had been months away from the house." answers Jango. He walks up to an horse, and he packs the crossbow he took on the horse. He draw his longsword and turns to Ari. "You gave it to me. I think I will not need it anymore."


----------



## stonegod (Nov 6, 2006)

He hands full with a stew bowl, Ari does not give his old sword a glance. "Keep it. Who knows what will happen next time you run off with that sister of yours." 

Wiping a bit of roast beef of of his chin, the monster hunter stands and stretches. He walks over to the the elder Silversun, and talks softly. "I'll be going to d'Tharashk after this, of course, so I just want to make sure that all the paperwork has been done on this bounty. Unless you're sending someone to vouchsafe for the town's position. I'm glad your kin is fine and all, and that cultist needed to be taken down, but this is my livelihood and I must make sure I am properly accounted for."


----------



## Brogarn (Nov 7, 2006)

Having helped "save the day" Skarg is looking forward to a good shave, a bit of rest, and getting back to work. _Well, it wasn't a real adventure. More of a serving of an arrest warrant through a bad neighborhood._ Skarg snickers to himself. _Still, it was definitely interesting. Something I might have to do again._ he thinks as he scratches his cheek. _Ugh. Next time I need to bring a shaving blade, though._

Skarg finishes up his meal and approaches Watchmaster Silversun.  Sir, if you don't mind, I'd like to take my leave now. I'm in dire need of a clean up. The ladies like me clean, you know. They also like me to be far away from them, so I may as well not smell as bad as I am ugly should I need to talk to one. I hate to be rude, you know. Skarg says with a sneer.

Besides, I have some unfinished leads and unsavory characters to check up on this next evening. Work is never over for the Watch as you've said to me countless times. You know, I got it, by the way. You really don't need to keep saying it. he says with an obviously fake serious look on his face.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 8, 2006)

Jango said:
			
		

> "No, I just want to see Jina, and relax near the fire of the common room in the Green Lilac. I feel like I had been months away from the house."



The father nods to his son.  But as he speaks... something else... is heard?  "Good.  See to your mother mother, she's been worried sick.  I'll be home later this evening, and then we'll need to have a little talk talk talk talk."



			
				Ari said:
			
		

> "I'll be going to d'Tharashk after this, of course, so I just want to make sure that all the paperwork has been done on this bounty. Unless you're sending someone to vouchsafe for the town's position. I'm glad your kin is fine and all, and that cultist needed to be taken down, but this is my livelihood and I must make sure I am properly accounted for."



"You needn't worry, Osten... the House will be taken care of.  That's the advantage Dhelleck has of actually being here in Seawell... Tharashk gets all these protection and service jobs that come up.  You'll get your money... plus some of the bounty from the pirates and what came from down below.  Once we get all account settled, the Watch will send over your share to the House offices."



			
				Skarghash said:
			
		

> "Sir, if you don't mind, I'd like to take my leave now. I'm in dire need of a clean up. The ladies like me clean, you know. They also like me to be far away from them, so I may as well not smell as bad as I am ugly should I need to talk to one. I hate to be rude, you know.
> 
> Besides, I have some unfinished leads and unsavory characters to check up on this next evening. Work is never over for the Watch as you've said to me countless times. You know, I got it, by the way. You really don't need to keep saying it."



The Watchmaster lets the half-orc go on a bit in his self-depricating manner... as nothing he could say would change Skarg's beliefs, and nothing Skarg could say or do would change the minor prejudices that Silversun has towards him.  But as long as the Watchman did his job, the two could live in a tenuous peace.  "You know... if you'd just take your vacation time and head up to Newthrone for a week... you'd be able to find all manner of female companionship for a fair price.  House Phiarlan has any number of artisans to cater to your particular wants and needs."  He looks at his underling and slowly nods his head.  "I think that now that we've broken this pirate deal, the lizards will be less inclined to continue their raids against us.  So I'm quite serious about letting you take some vacation if you want.  You've earned it."

Watchmaster Silversun finally looks over at the archivist, who has been quiet but overly concerned with what will happen with the tunnels down below.  "As for you, young lady... if you or some of your Flame leaders have an idea about what to do with what's underground, I'd be happy to hear it.  We're going to go ahead and blast the crevasse up here to seal off this particular entrance to the tunnel, but as you say... this place will probably draw others.  And they who want in will find a way.  This woman went to great lengths... hijacking a pirate crew, taking control of a lighthouse, bribing lizards to keep our focus elswhere, crashing three ships, killing countless people... all to just get into... _whatever_ it is down there.  If she wasn't so sick in the head, I'd admire her planning skills and determination to see things through."  He shakes his head at the sheer size of the operation it took to get things this far.  "It's quite astonishing if you think about it, and from what that dwarf was telling us, it was pretty much all the Captain.  But that's neither here nor there.  Go home, get some rest, get a note to your father through the Sivis office, and then see me when you either know what you want to do about entering the Xothkazzik Ruins up north or destroying permanently what's down below."


----------



## Brogarn (Nov 8, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "You know... if you'd just take your vacation time and head up to Newthrone for a week... you'd be able to find all manner of female companionship for a fair price.  House Phiarlan has any number of artisans to cater to your particular wants and needs."




Skarg squints a bit at the Watchmaster's suggestion and thinks _Ok, Old Man, that's one in your win column. I'm a lifelong smart ass, though, so don't expect it to last._



			
				DEFCON1 said:
			
		

> He looks at his underling and slowly nods his head.  "I think that now that we've broken this pirate deal, the lizards will be less inclined to continue their raids against us.  So I'm quite serious about letting you take some vacation if you want.  You've earned it."




Actually, I was looking forward to talking to Boggs about maybe getting in with our scouts for some training. I learned a few things from Taviss that I'd like to pursue. Besides, if I'm off spending my money on women with questionable morals and tastes, I'll never be able to take over your job.  Skarg says with a wink. 

So, if you're through with me, sir, I'd like to talk to go see Boggs.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 8, 2006)

Ari nods at the Watchman, then passively watches the as he speaks to the others. As the Watchman speaks of blasting the chambers, the hunter's face is blank, but he is lost in thought, playing with something in one of his belt pouches. _"Dhelleck might have something to say about that... all those dragonshards would be mighty tempting. Still, if the Lady's right, that could be a disaster on its own. Best keep an eye out... one way or the other."
_


----------



## Velmont (Nov 8, 2006)

"Thanks." answers Jango to Ari. He pack the sword and listen to his father. "Fine." He climb on teh horse. He feels tired and relaxing on the horse will be good.

[SBLOCK=Jango]_You can still speak to me? You can contact me even if I am outside your room?_ wonders Jango.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## drothgery (Nov 9, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Watchmaster Silversun finally looks over at the archivist, who has been quiet but overly concerned with what will happen with the tunnels down below.  "As for you, young lady... if you or some of your Flame leaders have an idea about what to do with what's underground, I'd be happy to hear it.  We're going to go ahead and blast the crevasse up here to seal off this particular entrance to the tunnel, but as you say... this place will probably draw others.
> ...
> But that's neither here nor there.  Go home, get some rest, get a note to your father through the Sivis office, and then see me when you either know what you want to do about entering the Xothkazzik Ruins up north or destroying permanently what's down below."




"If anyone knows how to seal the ruins, father will." Khalia says, with more than just confidence in Lord Alistair. In his areas of expertise, few surpassed him; Khalia was far closer to his abilities now than when she had left Thrane, but she still had a long way to go to match him.

"I wish I could count on every bishop as much as I could on Father or the Keeper herself, but there have always been elements in the Church that only see one solution to certain problems. I suspect there are those who would regard your village -- and the lizardfolk in the swamps -- as being far too close to a corrupting influence. But I should think Father can keep from attracting that sort of attention." She said.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 9, 2006)

The party loads up on horses and finally after a long two days of investigative work, arrives back in Seawell.  Each of you go your seperate ways, although Watchmaster Silversun says to each of you that he'll be sending Watchmen over in the next several days to get statements from each of you of what occured, plus notification when they'll want your testimony when the pirates get tried for their crimes.

Khalia and Jango return to the Green Lilac to get some rest.  Skarghash checks into the militia headquarters to fill out the proper paperwork, and then heads home.  And Ari heads home for a quick shower before walking over to the Finder's Guild headquarters to show Dhelleck d'Tharashk the dragonshards he found.

It's been a hard but ultimately satisfying couple of days.  Each of you is a bit richer than you were before... both in money and in skill.  Jango gets doted on by his mother and Jina is quick to give him a great big hug.  Khalia checks in with the changeling Zan and shows off the Argentum unlocking rod that her father had sent, and the two of you start pouring back over the maps of the Ruins outside of town.  Ari drops the three Khyber dragonshards on the desk of Dhelleck, and negotiations for their sale begin.  Watchmen Boggs, Barr, and Malory are quick to sit down with Skarghash and go over everything that they found at the lighthouse, a few of the lizard camps, and in the tunnels under the pirate camp.

Time is now yours... to think about what you've done to help your little town.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 9, 2006)

Jango, sitting in teh common room, tells about what happen, from the time he left the town with his sister until his father found him on his way out of that hole. He tells all the details, avoinding anything related of his mark. He is not use to be teh center of attention like that. Everytime he has done something to draw the attention of nayone, he was with his sister, and she always have taken care to speak, and get all the attention. Once his story is finish, he stands up. "I'll grab something to eat." He walks up to the Inn's kitchen. As he grab an apple, his mother enter the kitchen, taking care of some order. 

"Mom... there is another thing. The pirates knows about my mark. The dwarf will surely speak about it to the watchmen. It is for my mark they kept me alive. They thought there could be a relation between it and the sigils warding teh gate Luttin open.

I asked why they kept me alive, and tell it in front of all. I am not sure the others understood what the dwarf meant, except Ari. He knows, but I think he will keep it for himself. But because of the dwarf, if father doesn't handle it right, the rumor will spread..."

_And there was that voice too. It isn't just a temple. Someone... something have been hiding there, or has been imprisonned. And he has answers, answers about my mark..._

But Jango couldn't spoke about his last thought. He knew that if his parent learn about it, they would forbid him to return there, they would close it forever. He knew it was danegrous, but he wanted to know, to learn about his mark. It is his own parents who push him to understand his mark. You fear what you can't understand. That why people didn't like the abberant dragonmark, but now, he might have the answers of many unanswered questions. He had to return there...


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 9, 2006)

Jango said:
			
		

> "Mom... there is another thing. The pirates knows about my mark. The dwarf will surely speak about it to the watchmen. It is for my mark they kept me alive. They thought there could be a relation between it and the sigils warding teh gate Luttin open.
> 
> I asked why they kept me alive, and tell it in front of all. I am not sure the others understood what the dwarf meant, except Ari. He knows, but I think he will keep it for himself. But because of the dwarf, if father doesn't handle it right, the rumor will spread..."



Morinda Silversun looks at her son with a hint of sadness in her eyes.  "Darling, this is something that we've been dreading, but expecting for quite some time.  I really cannot say what will happen when the pirates come to trial, but I would like to think that your father knows enough about what needs to happen that your name should not be brought into it.  You helped bring them to justice, but hopefully that's the extent to your involvement in this whole mess."

She walks over and wraps her arms around her boy, unable to truly let him go.  He feels the warmth of her embrace envelop him, and he finally feel truly safe.  A light kiss on the forehead, and she lets him go.  "All I can tell you of your mark is what your father and learned when your mark came into being twelve years ago.  We spoke with Allustar the librarian and he revealed to us how this must have happened.  My great-grandparents were both a marked part of House Phiarlan... singers and dancers in a travelling troupe in Cyre.  Your father has some khoravar* blood in him from several generations ago, and we figure one of them at some point must have been Lyrandar or Medani marked.  Our mixing of the two bloods must have produced your mark.  But why it hasn't happened with Jina... that we just don't know."

She walks over to the stove and pours a cup of cocoa and hands it to Jango.  "With all the pain and suffering in the world today... it seems silly for anyone to get so worked up by a unique mark.  But they do.  And there's nothing you can do but to show to people that you aren't a bad person just because you have it.  Show the world the kind of boy you are, and soon, your mark will be accepted.  Okay?"

One final kiss on the forehead, and she then sends Jango upstairs with his cocoa so that he might get some rest.

* "khoravar" is the Eberron term for a half-elf, as they are a unique race unto themselves.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 9, 2006)

"Okay... you are right." Jango smiles, but barely hide his concerns. He returns to the common room and sits down next to his sister. "How it been for you? The day havn't been to hard? I think this time, we will be some times without doing some excurtion at night."


----------



## stonegod (Nov 10, 2006)

Ari tried on his new armor. It was best not to ask where it came from, but he had his suspicions. Regardless, it was missing something. The spikes on his old armor added that certain... something to the monster hunter's appearance. They defined him. They said "Monster Hunter for Hire." He would have to talk to the smith as soon as possible to get them refitted for his latest acquisition.

On his way to the outskirts of town where Dhelleck kept shop, Ari nodded and waved back at the Seawellians that passed. He kept to himself the thoughts on how many of them had been so willing to turn against him just at a few words of that Luttin boy. He had not forgotten, no. The monster hunter was convenient to have when there were monsters, but not when a boy went missing. Especially if some loud mouthed, charismatic ne'er do-well that the town frowned upon half the time said something about it. It grated at Ari. He had spilt a lot of blood doing things the Watch would not, and all he got for it was the opinion that he was only in it for the gold.

The gold was a bonus. Killing the monsters was his reward.

Ari was softly whistling as he entered the d'Tharashk compound. It was not as abuzz with action today, now that the attacks had subsided. The half-orc secretary Dhelleck kept still tried to keep him out, but when the monster hunter picked out the largest of the purple-black shards he had found, he was immediately let in. Without a word, the hexer coasted in, plunked down the fist-full of stones, and announced, "I believe you owe me a commission." And putting up a finger before  Dhelleck could say anything, he added "And I know where there are more... a lot more."

_But it'll cost you..._


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 10, 2006)

Dhelleck d'Tharashk sat at his desk, the entire top covered in paperwork.  When the dragonshard dropped hard upon it, his eyes immediately looked up at it, then up at the man who brought it in.

"I believe you owe me a commission." said the man.  Dhelleck opened his mouth to say something, but the man put up a finger to shut him up. "And I know where there are more... a lot more."

The look on the man's face told Dhelleck that this would cost him.  He reached over and picked up the small dragonshard and begin inspecting it... rotating it around and holding it up to the light.  "Khyber shard?  Interesting.  As far as I know, this is the first Khyber shard that's been found in this area... unless of course someone had found some previously and just never said anything."  He tossed it up into the air and caught it deftly.  "How many of these have you got?  And you said you could get more?"

Dhelleck d'Tharashk stood up from the desk and smiled.  His lower canine teeth protruded upwards, and to anyone else it would look as though he was baring his fangs.  Ari Osten of course had no fear of the man, having worked for him so long... but it did of course beg the question that was always on people's minds when they met Dhelleck... was he human or was he halforkish?  His skin was the pinkish color of the human race, but his features had a distinct halfork look to them.  No one could ever tell.  He certainly wasn't as obviously a halfork as the Watchman Skarghash was... and Dhelleck never made it a point to state it one way or the other.  And the fairly large dragonmark that wrapped itself around his thigh didn't help, as they have appeared on both humans and halforks.

He walked over to the corner of the office and began turing the dial on a large safe in the corner.  After a few seconds it popped open, he tossed the shard into it, then withdrew his hand holding a bag that rattled... obviously a coin purse.  He slammed the safe shut, walked over to the desk, then began counting out coinage.  After a few seconds he had a small pile that he swept into a small bag and dropped in front of Ari.  "A thousand.  And another thousand for each one you bring me.  These are worth much more than those Eberron shards that Dubbin keeps finding for me, especially because of their size.  I have a gnomish friend up in Newthrone that'll make good use of these."  He sat back down at the desk and smiled at the monster hunter.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 10, 2006)

Jina looks at her brother and smiles.  "I'm so glad you're all right... I was worried sick.  It's been a bit rough all day because mother was so upset.  And from what I've heard her say to other people, I think we're going to be grounded... for a week, for a month... I dunno.  We're probably going to get a talking to once father comes home."

She stands up and looks sadly at her twin.  "Father has already said that he's stopping my fencing lessons for a while... so don't be surprised if mother says the same about your magic."  She sighs once and then begins turning to go out of the common room.  "I'm going to go up and wait for the hammer to fall.  It'll happen tonight... I just know it."  Jango watches his sister forlornly head to the doorway through which leads the back of the inn and their sleeping quarters.

Jango sits at the table with his cocoa... knowing now that he isn't going to get away from a possible punishment for sneaking out of town yesterday morning.  This sinking feeling settles into his stomach and he stares into his cup.  His mind wanders a bit and he doesn't even notice when someone approaches him from behind... that is until his voice is heard.

"It sounded as though you did well, lad.  Khalia said your arcane manipulation was quite adequate."

Jango spins around and sees the town's librarian and wizardly apprentice, the changeling Zan, standing in front of him.  His white face holds a thin smile, and his pale eyes almost seem to sparkle in gladness.  "Ever since Allustar passed, I've been alone in the town with my progression in the arcane.  I'm glad to see someone else is finally taking up the mantle as well."  He reaches out a places a hand on the boy's shoulder.  "If you ever need some advice or help.. please do not hesitate to see me.  I would be glad to pass on what I've learned."


----------



## stonegod (Nov 13, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "A thousand.  And another thousand for each one you bring me.  These are worth much more than those Eberron shards that Dubbin keeps finding for me, especially because of their size.  I have a gnomish friend up in Newthrone that'll make good use of these."  He sat back down at the desk and smiled at the monster hunter.



Ari never trusted it when d'Tharashk smiled. The man was a predator, but one of words and backroom dealings, not the more straight up battles the monster hunter was familiar with. To cover for his misgivings, Ari pushed forward the other two shards. "Here are the others I've retrieved so far. But I'm a hunter, not a miner. Why don't we negotiate terms for the location of these precious stones, and leave the work to your more capable employees."

_Hope that butters him up. If what Khalia said is right, I don't want to be the one that plays with that thing. Let d'Tharashk deal with it. That way any problems with getting to it from the Watch are their problem, not mine._


----------



## Velmont (Nov 13, 2006)

Jango sees his sister leaving the room. His eyes turns back to his cocoa. He stares at it a moment, thinking what would happen with his father. He clearly told that they would need to talk.

But his mind is quickly returned to the caves. What is that voice? He feels anxious about that. He feels drawn toward that voice, but he feels some fear too. He will need to return there, but he would need to seacrh for information about it...

"It sounded as though you did well, lad. Khalia said your arcane manipulation was quite adequate." Jango spins around and sees the town's librarian and wizardly apprentice, the changeling Zan, standing in front of him. His white face holds a thin smile, and his pale eyes almost seem to sparkle in gladness.

"She told that? Yeah, maybe..." replies Jango, surprise of the wizard appearence. He isn't used to be so absorbed in his though, maybe in his book, but even then...

"Ever since Allustar passed, I've been alone in the town with my progression in the arcane. I'm glad to see someone else is finally taking up the mantle as well." He reaches out a places a hand on the boy's shoulder. "If you ever need some advice or help.. please do not hesitate to see me. I would be glad to pass on what I've learned."

"Thanks" is the only word that come in mind of Jango. He smiles at him and returns to his cacao and take a sip. He suddenly turns his attention back to the wizard who is leaving his company. "Maybe we can start now... I have a few questions that came to me after all that adventure. You might be the best one place in this town to answers them."

OOC: Assuming that Zan will accept to talk...

As Zan takes a seat next to him. Jango starts to describes in details what he has seen in the tunnels. The mine, the doors with the strange inscriptions, the Khyber's shards, the narrow passages, the glyph, the secret room and the statue... he only describe the place, not wasting time on the events themselves, or on the voice that have been speaking in his head. "Do you know what this place was before it was lost and almost forgotten? I was wondering what the captain Erqua could have been seeking down there. She might be interested with Khyber's shards, three had been removed, at the cost of three lives it seems, but the hidden room and the statue seems to worth more importance to her."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 13, 2006)

Watchman Malory's eyes widen as Skarghash passes on what the Watchmaster had said about going on vacation.  "He actually said that to you?  Seriously?  Are you goin to take it?  My goodness, what I wouldn't GIVE to get a vacation right now!"  The female gnome sighs audibly and leans back in her chair.  This prompts a snort from Watchman Boggs, who looks around the tavern you are all sitting in... each of you having a drink or five now that you've all gotten off work.

"Andreana, you've only just come back on duty!  You go home for six months to Korrenberg, and now that you're back, you want to go on vacation again?  Bah!  At least Skarg's been working hard and straight through for the past four months.  Isn't that right?  You haven't even had two days off in row in all that time, haven't you Skarg?"  He turns and looks inquisitively at the halfork.  "What you _should_ do is take a combo vacation and training series.  I heard that there's some new guy up in Newthrone that's teaching some skills on survival and combat and such starting in a few weeks.  One of those Valenar I think.  If you head up there, I'm sure the Watchmaster would let you leave now... take a couple weeks to recharge, then head right in for training."

The final person at your table, Watchman Barr, nods in agreement.  "Yeah.  That's the way to do it.  Take it from me... once you've got another training bar under your belt, your salary down here goes up quite nicely.  I wasn't making bubkiss until I took my heavy weapons training, and now look where I am!  Group leader on the trebuchet unit."  The three Watchmen each take sips from their drinks and look to see how Skarghash feels.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 13, 2006)

Khalia ir'Indari sits at the desk in her room at the Green Lilac, the light from the lamp casting a soft glow about the walls.  Upon the desk lays several maps, most of which were acquired by Nelson Luttin for her and Zan.  Knowing the nature of the scalywag, Khalia's been spending several hours recopying the maps onto new parchment, on the off-chance Luttin returns to take them back.  You never really know with that boy.

She and the changling wizard had spent several hours earlier in the day going over the maps once she returned to town.  Khalia relaid all of what had occured after Zan had returned to town after leaving the lighthouse, and Zan seemed genuinely sorry that he wasn't there to help her down in the tunnels and in the shrine dedicated to the Dragon Below.  After a few hours, she had gotten tired and had come up here to take a nap.  Now that she's awake, she's begun the arduous copying process.

Suddenly, there is a knock on the door and a voice is heard from behind it.  "Excuse me," says the voice of Morinda Silversun, the patroness of the Lilac.  "Lady Ir'Indari?  I have her a note for you!  From Mother Tharavar at the Silver Flame shrine."  Khalia stands up and goes to the door, opening it up and claiming the note.  Tensions between Khalia and the priestess of the Flame here in Seawell have always been a little strained, so she is surprised to have received something from Mother Tharavar.  Khalia returns to her desk, opens the letter up, and begins to read.

_Miss ir'Indari,

I have heard from the good people in town that you were involved in some evil happenings outside of the walls of Seawell.  Murder, piracy, torture, and cavorting with vile creatures from beneath the earth.  While I understand you did your best to see to it that these events would never occur again, I am very much fearful of how these incidents may have affected a disciple of the Flame.

The Flame teaches us to destroy all evil, and yet I am saddened to understand that evil still lives in that Flame-forsaken hellhole you discovered.  I would heartily recommend that you return to the shrine as soon as possible, so that you may be cleansed of the taint that has surely infested itself within you.  One cannot be too careful, lest the evils of the world burrow into your soul like a maggot into a rotten piece of meat.  I look forward to seeing you shortly, so that the ever-present influence of the Silver Flame may wash over you and remove whatever foulness ins within you.

Your servant of the Flame,

Mother Kylin Tharavar_


----------



## drothgery (Nov 13, 2006)

_How many times do I have to remind that woman that I am not under her authority?_ Khalia thinks with irritation.

"Thank you, Misstress Silversun." Khalia said.

_I suppose I will have to visit the shrine tomorrow. Certainly not tonight; if there were any real urgency, she would have come herself. But everything I will tell her, she has heard before._


----------



## Brogarn (Nov 14, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> The three Watchmen each take sips from their drinks and look to see how Skarghash feels.




Skarg shifts about uncomfortably, not being used to this amount of attention... or comradery... Vacations are for the rich, the loved, and the lazy. I'm not any of those things. Scratching his cheek, Skarg continues My plan is to become the first, buy the second, and live out the third. With a wide grin on his face, he snorts out a loud chuckle. 

His eyebrow raises with Boggs' suggestion. Newthrone, eh? If you've got a name or a contact, I think I might take that suggestion. I learned a few things out in the field that I'd like to get a bit better at. Besides, from what the Watchmaster's told me, I might even find me a willing woman! Or at least a blind mute with questionable morals... he snorts out another laugh and looks around the table hoping others found it as funny as he did.

The next morning, Skarg heads to the Watchmaster to ask for permission to head up to Newthorne for a few weeks for training and a bit of relaxation. Following that, he'll begin preparations for his trip and look for a caravan to hire on with as a guard for extra cash. The trip itself would drive Skarg into boredom if he didn't have anything to do. May as well make an extra bit of coin while keeping his mind occupied.


OOC: I don't have my Eberron book here with me, so am not sure if folks from Seawell would travel by ship or land to Newthorne. If it's ship, Skarg will look into hiring on, helping with cargo and the like (with a 16 strength, I'm sure they'd be happy to have him help). If it's land, then caravan guard it is.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 14, 2006)

Deciding to put off copying for a bit longer, Khalia drew out three sheets of parchment. On the first, she wrote a letter to her father in the common language of the Five Nations, telling him of the progress of her research and thanking him for the devices that he had sent. There wasn't anything unusual about the letter, except for a small mark by the date that most would have taken for a slip of the pen.

The second, she quickly scribed out what she really wanted her father to know, about the cultists, and her conclusions, and did so in Draconic.

And the third took her far longer to write. It was written in the Draconic alphabet, but the characters had little meaning in themselves. She opened a copy of ir'Maneli's _Letters of the Keepers_ to the page that today's date would indicate in a formula her father and she had worked out long ago, and began the slow process of ciphering her letter. When she finished that, she burned the second -- the unciphered version of the third.

The two remaining letters would be sent by House Sivis tomorrow. The clear missive, addressed to her father at his manor in the north of Thrane. The ciphered, to a box in Flamekeep, which would eventually end in Lord Alistair's hands as well, though it would pass through another pair of hands along the way. She -- and her father -- knew the gnomes' reputation for confidentiality was excellent, but there was no point in taking chances, and they had known well before she left on this expedition that they might wish to communicate with some degree of secrecy.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 15, 2006)

Ari said:
			
		

> "Here are the others I've retrieved so far. But I'm a hunter, not a miner. Why don't we negotiate terms for the location of these precious stones, and leave the work to your more capable employees."



Dhelleck looks at the other two dragonshards and nods in appreciation.  He goes back to the safe and deposits them, while pulling out a House Kundarak bill of exchange.  He writes it out for 2000 gold, and hands it to Ari.  "The thousand in cash and the bill of exchange should cover the shards you gave me for now.  You can hold on to the location of your secret stash for now.  Dubbin and the others are out in the field and wouldn't be back to stake the claim anyway.  I know where you are, and can always get in touch if and when I need to know where the rest of these are."  He nods to you one time, and unless you had anything else to discuss, you pack your things up and leave the guild house.

Once outside, you see that the sun is beginning to set and evening is coming on.  A good wash and some dinner might be a good idea, plus the weight of the gold in your purse should be put to some good use.  As several people walk back and forth down the street, you hear the mumblings of a hanging probably happening within the week.  One guess as to who they are referring to.

It's a nice, cool evening, and your reputation and bank accounts has become more pronounced.  All in all, a very good last two days.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 15, 2006)

Jango said:
			
		

> "Do you know what this place was before it was lost and almost forgotten? I was wondering what the captain Erqua could have been seeking down there. She might be interested with Khyber's shards, three had been removed, at the cost of three lives it seems, but the hidden room and the statue seems to worth more importance to her."



The changeling smiles at the question, as the curiousity of the young is always good to see.  Only by questioning and analyzing your experiences can you truly learn.  As more people begin coming into the tavern to start having drinks and supper, his face changes ever so slightly to take on a more humanistic look.  As most people recognize him, this is the best way to avoid incessant questioning that many towsfolk... Luttins in particular... give him over and over and over.

"From Khalia told me, it sounds as though it was a temple dedicated to some of the fiendish creatures that were bound beneath the earth in the Ages past.  Probably before the aberrations were exiled off the surface of Eberron they had their disciples and devotees like any other religion.  If Khalia's description of the marked and locked portals are accurate, the temple was probably locked off for eternity during the Age of Dragons when all aberrations were exiled deep underground.  The fact that this particular one has now been unlocked does not bode well.  There always a good chance of other cultists getting back in... or more importantly and much more scary... other... things... able to get out.  Captain Erqua may have, wittingly or unwittingly, allowed for the possibility that some fiends who have been locked up for millenia can now find freedom.  Khalia is writing to her father I believe for guidance in this matter, because that temple should really be re-sealed if at all possible."

He lifts his glass and finishes off his beer, then smiles to the young elf.  "But that is nothing that we need to concern ourselves with.  Re-sealing a lock that was put in place eons ago is far beyond any of our capabilities.  So do not worry, my lad.  It will be taken care of... it is too important to just be ignored."  Zan leans in a bit across the table and asks "What about your arcane abilities?  Is there anything I can help you with, or anything you need to accomplish that my guidance might be of assistance?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 15, 2006)

Brogarn said:
			
		

> Newthrone, eh? If you've got a name or a contact, I think I might take that suggestion. I learned a few things out in the field that I'd like to get a bit better at. Besides, from what the Watchmaster's told me, I might even find me a willing woman! Or at least a blind mute with questionable morals...



Citen Boggs furrows his brow for a second as he tries to remember the name.  He stutters and stammers trying to form a name on his lips, until Andreana reminds him to check his pockets as he invariably writes things down and then forgets about them.  Sure enough, he pulls out a slip of parchment that has the name "Zendarrill Lorren" on it.  He hands it to Skarg and then you go back to drinking through the night.

The next morning, Skarg returns to the Watch's headquarters, where he finds Watchmaster Silversun at his desk... not in a very good mood.  Something must have happened last night that is bothering him, mostly likely to do with the pirates is your best guess.  The halfork walks in and hands him the note about the training up in Newthrone, and the elven Watchmaster looks at it and nods.

"Good.  Yes, very good.  Smart.  I've heard of this Lorren fellow... has a good rep.  Spends half the year back in Aerenal and the other half on the mainland-- Valenar, Q'barra, the Talenta Plains.  Never really accepted by the elves of either side.  Mixed elvish parentage is always a problem for them.  Take it from me... our people can occasionally be real tight-assed about things."  Silversun smiles as he makes the minor indictment about his own race.  "You want to go up and learn from him, you've got it.  He'll kick your ass out in the woods for days on end, but when you're done... you're much better for it.  Permission granted."  He writes it all down in a large book and signs off on it, and Skarghash is now free for the next several weeks.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 15, 2006)

Jango listen to the changelling. Putting these information in perspective with the events that happen in the caves, things start to make some senses.

_So that voice could be a creature luring me to free him. An aberation? A demon? Maybe worst? I would need to study more about that time. But what if he truly hold some answers to my questions? I might be able to understand more thinsg about my marks... history have always been written by the winners, I have the mark on the losers on my shoulder, so much things have been lost. resealing the room might be teh best thing to do, but I will need to visit it at least once before they do it... but if Khalia needs to write a letter to have advice before being able to seal it again, it means I have a few days..._

Seeing he has been silent a bit too long Jango quickly thinks of something else. "Yes, maybe. I've read some book of history on the last war, and the many sharded items that have been used during it. I've heard about those wand that never run out of energy, or the crystals that amplify the magic of the caster. I was thinking that latest item could be usefull to me. I have not the versatilty you have, but as I use more often teh same spell again and again, it might be usefull to invest some ressources in such item. Do you know anything about these shards?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 15, 2006)

Having finished the two letters to her father, Khalia stands in her bedroom of the inn and stretches.  It's been a long couple of days, but she's a better person for it.  But as she looks out the window and sees the sun setting in the west, her thoughts come to what she should do with her evening... stay in and keep researching the maps of the Ruins, go downstairs and grab a bite to eat, attend to Mother Tharavar (since she will inevitably still be up until the middle of the night in prayer), or perhaps go out and about town for a night of entertainment (an event she doesn't do nearly enough of).

The possibilities open before her and she makes her decision.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 16, 2006)

Khalia looked over her dress before heading down to the common room -- _I appear to have come into some funds. Would it be too pretentious to hire a maid? Keeping my clothes in a state fit for a Lady is more work than I had thought..._ -- for the evening meal.

_I suppose I must deal with Mother Kylin eventually._ She thought, and made plans to visit the shrine to the Flame after she ate.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 17, 2006)

Jango said:
			
		

> "Yes, maybe. I've read some book of history on the last war, and the many sharded items that have been used during it. I've heard about those wand that never run out of energy, or the crystals that amplify the magic of the caster. I was thinking that latest item could be usefull to me. I have not the versatilty you have, but as I use more often teh same spell again and again, it might be usefull to invest some ressources in such item. Do you know anything about these shards?"



Zan nods in understanding and takes a second to think.  "Well I have heard about so-called 'eternal wands', but from my understanding they are more military weapons that casual magical items.  I myself would not know how to go about getting one.  However, one item I do know about is the 'shard of power'.  This is a small Eberron dragonshard that allows a spellcaster to recall a spell they had already cast at some point in the day.  Some artificers are known for using pearls for this function, but using a dragonshard means you can save your pearls for the casting of _Identify_ spells.  And goodness knows we do enough of that!" he laughs.

"However, I do not believe you'd be able to find any 'shards of power' here in town.  There are only one or two artificers in town, and I don't think they'd be able to afford to buy the shards on the open market.  I think House Tharashk sends all the shards they find up to Newthrone where there is more of a market for them.  If you wanted something like that, you should head up there."

Zan takes a roll from the table and begins pulling small bits of it apart and placing them on the table.  To Jango's surprise, a toad crawls out from inside Zan's robes and leaps upon the tabletop and begins eating the small bits of bread.  The changeling smiles at the elf.  "Please excuse Derra.  He hasn't eaten today."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 17, 2006)

Khalia makes her way downstairs and enters the tavern section of the Lilac.  She sees that it is pretty well filled at this point... the Green Lilac being one of the more popular places in town because of Morinda Silversun's insistance on importing some fabulous wines from Aerenal.  As she looks around, she sees Zan sitting at a table and talking with the young elf Jango.  His toad is out and eating some bread, and the two of them are drinking.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 17, 2006)

Jango looks at the small animals. "I have heard that many arcanist have such animals with them. more intelligent, they make usefull companion and good friend. I wonder if I couldn't have one. Is any animals have teh capacity to become a familair like your toad? I don'T remember any having large animals, like a dog or an horse... I hardly see an horse walking around the alchemist laboratory that some wizard have."

_It seems there is so many things I could do to work my magic... and sis told I could see my practice with mother being interrupt. I will only have my books to answers my questions. Maybe Zan, but I doubt she will allow me to see him if she stop my study. But I could ask the voice..._


----------



## drothgery (Nov 17, 2006)

Khalia walks over to Zan and Jango, asking "May I join you?".


----------



## Velmont (Nov 17, 2006)

Jango looks at Khalia as she arrive next to them. "Sure..." he tells, showing an empty seat. "We were talking about some arcane subject. I just asked some questions about familiars, like... Derra. Zan's toad. I was thinking I could take advanatge of having such animals with me."


----------



## drothgery (Nov 17, 2006)

"I've never really understood how that link works, myself. Is it like the bond some in the druidic sects have with the animals that accompany them, or the one between some Knights of the Flame and the mounts they call? Or something altogether different?" She asks, taking a chair.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 17, 2006)

"I don't think so. No wizard have ever bound an horse, at least I have read no record of it. They seems to always be small animals. But these familiars, at the opposite of the druidic animals, gain some kind of intelligent, they even sometimes become wiser than the common man, but I only see some reference in books, and Mom... Morinda told me a bit about them, but I've never seen her with any. Derra is the first I see and I don't know exactly how to summon, bind or enchant such creatures. I am interested to know if all what I've read about them is true, and how to be able to have one. I don't see personaly much use to a toad, but the prehensive hand of a squirrel, the capabality to fly and the sight of a prey bird, like a falcon or an eagle, could be something usefull... and I must tells hawks are beautifull creature." replies Jango.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 17, 2006)

Ari grins to himself has he stops by his place, making sure to keep an eye on all of his new found belongings. Did want them walking off. Eventually, a clean and shaved monster hunter makes his way to his evening vigil at the Green Lilac. 

The place is crowded, but he sees a familiar gaggle sitting together. _All the smarts of the town are concentrated right there. Would hate for something to happen to them._ With a bemused smirk, he makes his way to them. He comes up to them as they are engrossed in conversation.



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "I am interested to know if all what I've read about them is true, and how to be able to have one. I don't see personaly much use to a toad, but the prehensive hand of a squirrel, the capabality to fly and the sight of a prey bird, like a falcon or an eagle, could be something usefull... and I must tells hawks are beautifull creature." replies Jango.



The hexer leans causually onto the table, making space for him next to the changeling and across from the other two. "Never saw the use for them myself." Dangling some of the breadcrumbs for the amphibian, he continues. "They are a weakness that can be exploited. Any mage hunter knows to kill the familiar first." His hands come together with a loud *SNAP*, startling all seated. He then drops the crumbs, allowing the toad its meal. "I'd channel my energy elsewhere." The hunter's eyes loose focus a moment as he thinks to himself. "In fact... I need to make some arrangements towards that end soon. Thanks for the reminder, kid."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Zan smiles as first Khalia and then Ari arrive and join him and Jango at the table.  He signals for the the waitress several times, and drinks and food are ordered and served.

"I cannot speak on the bond that many holy warriors have with their steeds, or the men of the forests have with the animals... but I do know that Derra is quite special to me and of a great assistance when I am in the library or in the lab.  His insights on spellcraft are great, and he is a wonderful sounding board to bounce ideas off of.  Isn't that right, Derra?"  He toad croaks twice, and the changeling's mouth widens in it's smile.  "Jango, if you are interested in binding yourself wholeheartedly to a friend such as Derra _you need no friend like that_, come by the library tomorrow morning and I will help you begin the casting necessary to accomplish it _you need only listen to me_."

As the voice is heard again in his head, Jango's eyes dart around the table for fear that the voice was heard by all.  However the others hear nothing other than the sound of Zan's voice, and the elf boy slowly relaxes.

"So what is next for the two of you?" Zan asks Khalia and Ari.  "Are you heading to the Xothkazzik Ruins straight away, my Lady, or have you had enough excitement for one day?  Always remember that I am at your disposal."  He turns to the monster hunter and raises an eyebrow. "And you, sir?  Do you and Taviss have something on the docket already, or are you going to spend some of your new-found wealth?  I know Stebbic The Tinker has created a few new trinkets that he asked my advice on that he may be able to be convince to sell... but as I was telling Jango before you came in, anything of real power you'd probably have to purchase up in the capitol.  Newthrone has the best artificers in Q'barra from what I hear."


----------



## drothgery (Nov 20, 2006)

"I should think I will not get back to the ruins for a few days." Khalia says. "Mother Kylin wants me for something at the shrine, I expect the mayor will want to throw some sort of celebration -- which will let all of you see what was fashionable in Flamekeep last year, and I need to make a trip to a larger city to acquire some equipment."


----------



## Velmont (Nov 20, 2006)

Jango listen to Zan with interest. Hearing the voice make him a bit nervous, but after his quick look to Khalia, he quickly regain composure. Nothing more than a shadow have pass in his eyes.

OOC: Bluff roll to hide his nervosity: 14

As Zan change subject, his mind become lost a moment. _Why? Why is he against a familiar? Is it a bad thing for me? For him? And why to listen only to him? Friends... how long will I have friends? When the people will start to know about the mark, they will take there distance from me. Ari will not change, he is marked too, and my family will stay the same, but the others? And Khalia? It would be even worst if she learn that I have hidden him to her. What does he want? Isolate me?_ If what he have heard from the voice had made him given many questions, even some hope, it was the first time he was starting to wonder if there was really a reason why the voice had been trapped... locked away in this prison.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 20, 2006)

The monster hunter is oblivious to Jango's nervousness, and instead just grins at the Lady's mention of the mayor's celebration. "I'll have to get the armor especially clean that day, then," he says with a handsome grin. "As for me, haven't decided what I'm doing yet. Might go up to Newthrone. I can always be hired as a proper Lady's guide. Who knows what monsters lurk between here and there?" the hunter adds with a hearty laugh, mischief in his eyes.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 20, 2006)

Sense motive (1d20+2=15) 

Khalia, being a bit more perceptive than the monster hunter, does notice something...


----------



## Velmont (Nov 24, 2006)

Jango stands up. "I think I'll go take some rest before my father come back. I don't think it will be an easy night, and I havn't had a good night last night either. Zan, if I am allowed, I'll go see you tomorrow morning, and we could continue our discussion on the familiars. Khalia, good trip, I risk to be stuck in the Green Lilac for some times. Good night Ari." He leaves teh company of the three and walk back to his room. 

He lays downs on his bed, and starts to think. The image of the pirate camp, the pain of the burning ropes, the idea of all the dead people, the smell of the burning lantern, the sight of the abobination summoned by Erqua, the feeling of the rocks on his knee when he was crawling in the small caves, the sound of the voice in his head, the idea of a familiar, the picture of his history books showing the war magus and there crystal... all these ideas were whirling in his head. He starts to have a warm feeling in his dragonmark for a moment but dissapear. Just a trick of his mind, but the feeling was teh same then when he cast his enfeeblement spell. He felt his ray was more powerfull. Nobody had told him that the mark could do such feat.

For the first time of the day, he starts to feel relax. It is just like if he had pass teh whole week working at the Inn, likes when he was kids and was punish because his sister had brought her in one of her expedition. He could pass a whole week working at the Inn without doing anything else. At the end of such week, he felt every single mucle in his body, his body who hadn't the same vigor then her sister's body. He also find his mind exhausted. It seems the questions and experience has taken all the ressources he had in his mind. Wihtout knowing it, he was slipping into a slumber.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 25, 2006)

"Do you have any idea what's bothering him?" Khalia asks Zan after Jango leaves. She suspected. The elf might be more than six times her nineteen years, but sometimes she thought he was very young -- and as elves reckoned things, he was. And she thought him about to make a serious mistake with the unwariness of youth.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 25, 2006)

Ari turns his back on the table as the elf leaves in order to get a view of the common room. He ordered a bit of ale, and raised it at his "newfound" friends since the incident at the caves. With an ironic smile on his lips, he thinks _Ah, what a difference two-days makes._

At the Lady's comments, Ari cranes his head back. "Hmm? The boy? Concerned about certain _signs_ that were revealed at the pirates camp, things he doesn't want the rest to know. Would make things a little to _hot_ around here, he thinks."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 27, 2006)

(OOC: Just as a reminder, Skarghash is currently one day ahead of the others in the group.)

Skarghash leaves the Watchmaster's office, happy to think that he has several weeks of freedom to do a bit of training and soul-searching.  It's never been easy being in a position of authority in a town such as this, as most of the public's perceptions of anyone with halfork blood is either as a mercenary or a strange nature-loving soul who believes they have to keep the world safe from demons under the earth.  But word of Skarghash's actions yesterday will go a long way to changing that perception for the better.

Skarghash checks in with Orien office down by the docks to find out what (if any) scheduled caravans are going out by land or by sea.  He discovers that there are no scheduled ships leaving (or coming in for that matter) for at least several days... as word of the pirate activity the past few weeks were enough to scare pretty much all sea travel in and out of town.  It'll be several days before any captains truly believe the pirate problem has been fixed.

However, when speaking to the Orien head, there IS a caravan moving up the coast from Pitchwall to Newthrone, stopping off along the way in Seawell in a day's time.  The man, Kevin Carras, looks through his logs and speaks to the Watchman.  "Oy, so yer headin' up to Newthrone are yer?  Well, I knows the carriages will be here tomarrah around midday, and that there's several more leavin' here to join up.  Now, we already gots a number of guards lined up for it and there's word that a pair of Sentinel Marshalls are patrolling the road north, but what exactly you lookin' for?  What can you do fer me?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 27, 2006)

The three adventures sit around the table at the Lilac discussing the young elf that had just left.

"Do you have any idea what's bothering him?" Khalia asks.  She noticed Jango's nervousness after Zan mentioned coming by in the morning to possibly start the process to gain a familiar... and her first thought was that it perhaps was not something that Jango's family would be too keen about.  Jina and Jango were both young (relatively speaking) and perhaps the boy's journey into arcane study was moving a bit too fast for him (or too fast for his parents by his way of thinking.)

Before Zan can formulate an answer, Ari pipes in with "Hmm? The boy? Concerned about certain _signs_ that were revealed at the pirates camp, things he doesn't want the rest to know. Would make things a little too _hot_ around here, he thinks."  Zan questions the monster hunter's cryptic response with a raise of the eyebrows, but says nothing.

Soon enough, a possible answer for Jango's nervousness reveals itself, as his father Watchmaster Klim Silversun walks through the doors of the Lilac, nods to several patrons, motions to his wife who is currently engaged with a few people at one of the tables, then continues on through to the living quarters in the back of the inn.  Morinda Silversun hurries after him to the back.

The changeling turns back to Ari and Khalia and shakes his head... pretty secure in the knowledge that if the look on Silversun's face wss any indication... Jango won't be coming by the library in the morning.  He tosses back the remains of his drink and then stands up.  "My Lady, good luck with the Flame Mother.  Hopefully you'll be able to see eye-to-eye for once.  And safe journey if you decide to hit the road.  Will you be heading north to Newthrone or across the bay to Adderport?"  He turns to the hexer and nods once in goodnight.  "And to you as well, sir.  The cities of New Galifar are always wonderful places to find things to do.  I'll be sure to send word to you should Magistrate ir'Fischer put that celebration together."  He grins once, lets his face morph back to it's standard blank pale look, then drops some coins on the table before turning and walking out to go home.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 27, 2006)

After the changeling leaves, Ari leans over to the Lady conspiratorially. In a low whisper, he says, "It be his mark, probably. He'll want to keep that quiet, I'm sure." Standing, the monster hunter cracks his back. "As for me, I'm off for the night. Might be going up north in any case. You know where to find me if you need any help moving your bags," he adds with a wink.

~~~

Back in his room, Ari busies himself with tracing out the circles he had studied during his training, using the chalk he had purchased earlier. The incense was not exactly has his former Deneith masters had proscribed, but it should do the trick. Anything that cost that many Galifars better be worth it.

He chants for some time, invoking powers more associated with the Shadow than those of the more welcomed Host. But magic had two sides, and sometimes you had to use the enemies power to defeat them. It was the nature of his abilities. They were to be used, not feared.

Sweat ran down through his curly hair, slicked back from the effort. He felt the power build, and cold sliver of darkness forming in his gut. With the last invocation, it separated. A pool of inky murk formed in the circle he had inscribed, and out stepped a murky form. It had the lines of a predator, the substance of shadow, and the ebon aspect of the arcane.

It was his hunting power manifest.

The monster hunter smiled, the candle light glinting coldly.

OOC: That would be Ari spending his 100 gp for calling his _dark companion_ familiar replacement.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 27, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "My Lady, good luck with the Flame Mother.  Hopefully you'll be able to see eye-to-eye for once.  And safe journey if you decide to hit the road.  Will you be heading north to Newthrone or across the bay to Adderport?"  He turns to the hexer and nods once in goodnight.




"Newthorne, in all likelyhood. The Elder in Wyrmwatch isn't fond of my Order; he thinks we deal in secrets best left burried." She says.



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "And to you as well, sir.  The cities of New Galifar are always wonderful places to find things to do.  I'll be sure to send word to you should Magistrate ir'Fischer put that celebration together."




"I've known a good many nobles and politicians." She says. "And even the best of them -- or us, I should truly say -- find it hard to resist an opportunity to pin a medal on a hero. It's almost as good as getting one yourself."



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> After the changeling leaves, Ari leans over to the Lady conspiratorially. In a low whisper, he says, "It be his mark, probably. He'll want to keep that quiet, I'm sure." Standing, the monster hunter cracks his back. "As for me, I'm off for the night. Might be going up north in any case. You know where to find me if you need any help moving your bags," he adds with a wink.




"Perhaps I will." The archivists says, then finishes her meal, leaves a few coins for the server -- the food itself would be included in her rent; Khalia was not about to admit it, but she was not much of a cook -- a daughter of ir'Indari hardly needed to learn that skill.

And then she left the Green Lilac for the shrine to the Flame.


----------



## Brogarn (Nov 28, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> The man, Kevin Carras, looks through his logs and speaks to the Watchman.  "Oy, so yer headin' up to Newthrone are yer?  Well, I knows the carriages will be here tomarrah around midday, and that there's several more leavin' here to join up.  Now, we already gots a number of guards lined up for it and there's word that a pair of Sentinel Marshalls are patrolling the road north, but what exactly you lookin' for?  What can you do fer me?"





I'm looking to head to Newthrone and prefer to work my way there instead of sitting on my arse counting trees along the way. What can I do for you? Besides be pretty? Well, I've got a year experience here in Seawell as a guard and more recently, scout. I've had a hand in recent events involving bringing in those pirates, so you know I've done more than sitting at a gate marking the passing of peasants. I'm good with a blade, I'm quiet and I follow orders well. Oh and have I mentioned being pretty? Skarg finishes up with a wide grin that produces a bit of drool that drips off of his right tusk.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 28, 2006)

As Jango lies on the bed, his muscles unwinding, his body relaxing, his thoughts finally starting to slow down, he can feel the warm blanket of sleep begin to overtake him.

That of course gets shattered when he hears his sister Jina scream out with a [COLOR=FFF66]"But FATHER!!!"[/COLOR] and a wail of tears.

An eyelid opens on Jango, and the sounds of bootsteps can be heard coming down the hall to his door.  One quick rap on the wood is followed by the knob turning and Watchmaster Silversun strides into the room, wife and mother Morinda close behind, and a crying Jina in back.

"No sleep yet, boy.  We've got to have a talk first.  Sit up.  Jina, in here."

With several sniffles, Jina moves past her parents and joins Jango on the bed.  Morinda moves behind Klim and puts her hand on his arm, and when he turns to her he sees the pain in her eyes.  He reaches out, puts his arm around her, and draws her to him in a sideways hug.  He then turns back to the two of you.

"To say that I'm very disappointed with you, is an understatment.  I have enough disobedience with the members of the Watch that I really don't appreciate having to deal with it at home too.  I know that you both thought you were invincible... and perhaps your mother and I were to blame a bit for allowing you to begin training in your specific arts and thus feeding this feeling of invincibility."  He looks straight at both of you.

"But I hope you both realize what your actions could have resulted in.  Jina, I hope you never forget the feeling you had when you woke up and realized your brother was gone from the forest.  And Jango, I hope you always remember what it was like being held hostage in that camp, with a dozen people who would do you harm not more than several yards away.  You are both very, very lucky."

He releases a deep sigh, and you can see your mother wipe away a tear as her thoughts of what could have happened to both of you run through her head.  "You both need to be punished.  However, at your age just sitting in your room for a week is no longer a punishment as it is more of a welcomed respite.  So you both will have another one more fitting.  Work."

He walks over to the bed and places his hand on his daughter's shoulder.  "Jina, it is time you learned what true swordwork is all about.  Tomorrow you will come with me to the militia training grounds and begin weapons training.  12 hours tomorrow and every day for the rest of the week.  And Jango?  You will see to your mother tomorrow morning and she will determine how your magical training will go.  But she will tell you that a quality mage spends full days within their study, pouring over books and tomes, creating admixtures, weaving spells.  I know your magic comes naturally to you, but you are also going to learn the practical side of magic as well.  Do you understand?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 28, 2006)

Khalia arrives at the back door to the small temple dedicated to the Silver Flame.  She had been here enough times to know that Mother Kylin Tharavar lived in a small room off the rear of the temple, and that a knock on this door would be the best way to alert her.

_**Knock* *Knock**_

About twenty seconds after her knuckles his the wood, she hears the sounds of footsteps approach and then a latch being unhooked.  The door swings wide and a pair of cool eyes look out... the eyes of Mother Kylin.  Her rather severe face is held in a perpetual slight scowl, and while her eyes flash in recognition of Lady ir'Indari, her lips show no hint of smile.  She nods once, opens the door wide, then turns and begins walking towards the front, into the temple proper.  She makes no indication for you to follow her, but her bearing tells you that exactly what she's expecting.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 28, 2006)

The calling of his newly formed dark companion saps what little energy remained in the monster hunter's body.  He reached out to touch the creature of shadow to verify it's form and it's willingness to be at his beck and call.  Satisfied that his magics were successful, he tells the creature to stay, then stumbles off into his bedroom for a night's sleep.

Ari sleeps well, and quite a bit longer than he expected.  After arising, washing, and fixing himself a bite, he stands at the wash basin looking out from his window and sees Watchman Skargash walking past down the street.  With a curiousness that emphasizes his hunter instinct, Ari goes to his door and looks out after than Watchman.  He sees the halfork continue down the road heading towards the docks, then turn into the small Transportation Guild office run by the local Orien officiant.  He stares in that direction for a few seconds, then turns inside to call for his dark companion.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 28, 2006)

Jango as been looking at father all the time. To his own surprise he never stare at the ground, as he had thought, as he had done so many times. Each time his father came to there room to talk about there disobedience, he always tried to avoid his father's look. He owed him respect. Each time he left with his sister, it was to protect her sister, as alone, she would have been more in danger than with him, or so he always thought each time he left the Inn, but each time his father caught them, he always felt that it was his own curiosity and innocence that led him on these expedition, he was just as much to blame than his sister. Knowing that his father's words hold a truth he didn't wanted to hear make him uneasy.

But tonight, it was different. He knew he had his blame on this story, but what he has discovered make all the things different. His secrets balancing on the edge of discovery, the voice who knew more about his mark than himself, a voice who wnated to isolate him. Jango thought for a moment to tell that to his father, but he tells himself that it wasn't the good moment... or maybe not the good person...

_Studies books... what new in it. I do alreday it when I'm not with Jina. And these books hold only the knowledge of our world. I want to learn the knowledge of teh apst. Alchemy, there is no use to that. It is magic for the powerless. Spellweaving. My magic is in my blood, in my mark, it is not teh result of study... I sound bitter. I should sleep and relax on all the events of teh day. Too much has happen today._

"How could I forget this day father? It is the day I killed my first man. I doubt the watch we take down survived the magic of the wand." told Jango, not sure why he told that. It is true, the man he attacked with the wand seemed on the edge of dying. That idea was strange to his mind. He felt uneasy with that, but not disgust. It must be because the pirate cause so many death, him and Erqua.

"But what the dwarf told you about me. And to whom he told it. If the town learn about my mark, I think I'll have my punishment straight there. What the people will think about my mark, or the members of the houses who are here? I just listen to Khalia and it seems like teh caves we discovered is the hell itself. What I would be to her or tothe member of the Silver Flame? A demon?"


----------



## stonegod (Nov 28, 2006)

The hunter gathers his new friend, and ambles down the lane, lazily following the halfork. When he sees Skarg at the Orien outpost, he leans across the street to listen to the back and forth. _Trying to hire out as caravan guard? If that is what he has to do on vacation, Silversun surely isn't paying enough._

Not waiting for the Orien scion finish his reply, Ari saunters up to the two men, a confident grin on his face. "Watchman, goodman. I hate to interrupt but I heard there is a caravan going out soon to Newthrone. How many spots still be available?"


----------



## drothgery (Nov 28, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> About twenty seconds after her knuckles his the wood, she hears the sounds of footsteps approach and then a latch being unhooked.  The door swings wide and a pair of cool eyes look out... the eyes of Mother Kylin.  Her rather severe face is held in a perpetual slight scowl, and while her eyes flash in recognition of Lady ir'Indari, her lips show no hint of smile.  She nods once, opens the door wide, then turns and begins walking towards the front, into the temple proper.  She makes no indication for you to follow her, but her bearing tells you that exactly what she's expecting.




Khalia followed, trying to organize her thoughts. _Khalia, why do you let this woman get to you? You are a Temple Archivist, pledged to the Knights Templar of the Flame from the day you understood enough to make those pledges. Daughter of a House that has made those same pledges since Tira Miron became the Voice of the Flame, and served the princes of Thrane for longer still. With as much potential as anyone to enter that Order since your father, and clear victory over what comes from Khyber to your credit._


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 29, 2006)

The Transportation Guild office worker looks back and forth between Skargash and Ari, somewhat surprised that he's now gotten offers for work from two people in a matter of minutes, when usually he has to make deals and promises with House Deneith all the time to get anybody.  He takes a second to think about things, then turns back and looks in a ledger he has on a small desk.

"Eyah.  'Cording to my books, there's three carts pulling in tomarrah and they're bein' joined by two more from here.  One of them's a bit important it looks like, and de owner's said to want as many protectives as they can get.  You travel with the caravan up to Newthrone, you each get ten gold to start, another ten when you arrive.  De Orien office'll pay you the last ten when you arrive.  I'll have papers for yer payment."

He glances at the two of them and finishes with "You want the job, be here tomarrah at seven.  Leavin' bright and early."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 29, 2006)

Mother Kylin enters the temple proper, then moves to one of the small tables on the side and sits down, putting her hand out to offer Khalia another seat.  "Miss ir'Indari, when I received word of what had happened to the poor souls in the lighthouse, and the evil of what was found at the camp outside of town... I immediately sent word to Elder Nevillom in Wyrmwatch about it, hoping for some guidance in handling the situation.  Knowing that you were involved, I knew that at least the Flame would be in some way represented in dealing with the problems, although I felt Elder Nevillom might have some specific desires to cleanse the land.  However, when I received word back from him, something else seems to have taken precedence."

The Mother reaches for a scroll sitting in a small rack at the back of the table and hands it to Khalia.

"Apparently the Scourge of the Lycans has returned.  From what our Elder says, werebeasts have been spotted outside of Newthrone... and he is travelling there personally to see to the problem.  He has sent word to all the templars in New Galifar and Hope to attend to him in Newthrone in three day's time so that a New Inquisition may be formed to deal with the problem."

She looks directly into Khalia's eyes and her face is like stone.  "I am too old to do anything of the sort... I cannot go running through the forests looking for these creatures, for I would just be a liability to the Silver Flame in this regard.  However, you are young and able-bodied and thus you must go instead.  He expects you at the temple in three days.  Finish your dealing here and then attend to him.  That is all."

A quick read through the scroll says exactly what Mother Kylin has told Khalia.  All templars in Hope and New Galifar are to go to the Silver Flame temple in Newthrone in three days and attend to Elder Nevillom to begin a new Inquisitorial quest.  No exceptions.  Although apparently Mother Kylin is trying to make one by sending Khalia in her place.  Of course, it could also be interpretted that Khalia should be going anyway, depending on how you read the "templars of Hope and New Galifar" part.  But this appears to be the one time when Mother Kylin is NOT treating Khalia like a part of the Q'Barra contingent of Silver Flame disciples, and thus she feels that Khalia is an "extra" one and thus can send her in her place.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 29, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> She looks directly into Khalia's eyes and her face is like stone.  "I am too old to do anything of the sort... I cannot go running through the forests looking for these creatures, for I would just be a liability to the Silver Flame in this regard.  However, you are young and able-bodied and thus you must go instead.  He expects you at the temple in three days.  Finish your dealing here and then attend to him.  That is all."





"It does not seem that the Elder is making any exceptions, Mother. If he has a large scale expedition planned -- and if all pledged to the Templars in this region respond to his call, it can hardly be a small number, even in a land lightly touched by the Flame's light such as this one -- there will be much to do that requires no skill with sword or spell." She said. It was, in fact, quite true. That the Elder was likely making trouble over a shifter or two that had yet to embrace the Flame was also true, but she was going to the capital anyway.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 29, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> He glances at the two of them and finishes with "You want the job, be here tomarrah at seven.  Leavin' bright and early."



The hunter grins and nods. He had not expected a job, had even been willing to pay, but why not get coin for something he was going to do anyway?

Ari thumps the halfork on the shoulder. "Looks like we'll be working together again. How about that. The heroes of Seawell." He laughs to himself at that last. Some heroes.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 29, 2006)

Jango said:
			
		

> "But what the dwarf told you about me. And to whom he told it. If the town learn about my mark, I think I'll have my punishment straight there. What the people will think about my mark, or the members of the houses who are here? I just listen to Khalia and it seems like teh caves we discovered is the hell itself. What I would be to her or to the member of the Silver Flame? A demon?"



Watchmaster Silversun closes his eyes and sighs inwardly.  "We've had this discussion son.  You have a mark.  We cannot change that we can improve that.  There is no sense in worrying about what others might do until such time as they discover it.  It is a part of you.  Accept it.  Embrace it... let it grow."

Klim turns and begins leaving the bedroom.  "You both have your punishments.  Get a good nice sleep.  You both have long days ahead of you tomorrow."  Klim and Morinda then leave the room, with Jina slowly following them behind.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 29, 2006)

Khalia said:
			
		

> "It does not seem that the Elder is making any exceptions, Mother. If he has a large scale expedition planned -- and if all pledged to the Templars in this region respond to his call, it can hardly be a small number, even in a land lightly touched by the Flame's light such as this one -- there will be much to do that requires no skill with sword or spell."



Mother Kylin Tharavar looks straight at Khalia and her eyes grow a bit chilly.  "Do not presume to tell me where or when I am needed, child.  I will make that determination for myself.  You however, have a very clear agenda ahead of you, and I suggest you follow your duties."

She stands up from the chair and looks down her nose at the young woman.  "I have prayers to give.  You can see yourself out."  And with that, she walks to the alter of the temple and kneels before it in silent contemplation.


----------



## Brogarn (Nov 29, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Ari thumps the halfork on the shoulder. "Looks like we'll be working together again. How about that. The heroes of Seawell." He laughs to himself at that last. Some heroes.





Skarg raises an eyebrow Heroes of Seawell? Kinda like the sound of that. Wouldn't call it true, but I like the sound of it. with a wide grin and a chuckle, Skarg starts heading home to get ready for the trip.

See you in the morning. Try to be on time. I don't want to be associated with someone being late because they were busy primping themselves. We both know I'll be the best looking guard on this trip, anyways. No need to gussy up.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 29, 2006)

Brogarn said:
			
		

> See you in the morning. Try to be on time. I don't want to be associated with someone being late because they were busy primping themselves. We both know I'll be the best looking guard on this trip, anyways. No need to gussy up.



"Dressing fancy is for those that need it. Me, I'm a natural looker." With a nod, he lets Skarg go about this business.

The hunter has the day to himself, and finds himself just wandering town, with no real purpose. Just strolling.


----------



## Brogarn (Nov 29, 2006)

Skarg snorts out a chuckle then heads on his way.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 29, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Mother Kylin Tharavar looks straight at Khalia and her eyes grow a bit chilly.  "Do not presume to tell me where or when I am needed, child.  I will make that determination for myself.  You however, have a very clear agenda ahead of you, and I suggest you follow your duties."




"_I, presume_? Shall I remind you yet again that I am not, and never have been, under your authority, or the Elder's for that matter? I am an ir'Indari and an Archivist, not some errand girl you can send off in your place. I go because my skills may well be needed; there is some small chance I may able to prevent this from becoming a disaster. And duty requires me to try." She said.



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> She stands up from the chair and looks down her nose at the young woman.  "I have prayers to give.  You can see yourself out."  And with that, she walks to the alter of the temple and kneels before it in silent contemplation.




Khalia leaves, and only the ingrained habits of centuries of nobility keep her from slamming the door on her way out.

_I let her get to me again. Why can't I manage her?_


----------



## Velmont (Nov 30, 2006)

Jango being alone again, stay silent and stares at the roof. His feeling are just too mixed up. Ashamed of having gone into adventure, frustrated of being grounded, scared of the voice in his head as he didn't liked what the voice told in his head when he was talking with Ari, Khalia and Zan, anxious about a possible rumors on his mark now that his secret has been discovered, eager of learning about his mark...

Jango takes a deep breath and close his eyes. The night is a godo counselor, and all the emotion will have been washed away. He will be able to analyze better the events of teh day. All is too fresh in his head. His mind starts to remember all the events of teh day, and he thinks of what her mother told him earlier today, that somewhere, he had human blood in his lineage. With the fast change in his emotion he had today, he could only agree with it. It was the last thought he had before he felt asleep.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 1, 2006)

Jango is roused out of bed the next morning by his mother.  "Jango!  Wake up!  It's time for your lessons."  His eyes slowly open, as Morinda Silversun moves to the window and throws open the shades, streaming sunlight into the room.  "Clean yourself up and then go out front to get something to eat... and while you are out there, decide what you want to learn about or do.  While your father wants me to accelerate your arcane study, at the very least I want to let you learn what you are interested in, not just what I think you should know."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 1, 2006)

Khalia returns to the Green Lilac and to the books in her room.  She spends a few more hours reviewing, checking, and researching on all manner of things... the ruins outside of town, the history of the lycanthrope decimation, Elder Nevillom's leadership of Hope.  Finally sleep overtakes her and she goes to bed and has an uneasy sleep.

The next morning she wakes up, gets cleaned and dressed and grabs a quick bite to eat in the tavern of the Lilac.  Soon after she leaves with the two letters in her hand that she needs to send to her father in Thrane.  She walks the streets of Seawell and heads for the House Sivis outpost.  The streets are already full of people, as activity seems to have increased two-fold than what it was but two days ago.  Apparently the news of the successful stopping of the pirate raids were enough to get people active in all manner of action again.

The Sivis outpost in town is nothing more than the home of Herkin Stubblebine d'Sivis, a marked gnome that owns and runs a minor messaging service.  He sends any messages he receives in town using his _whispering wind_ ability onto the full-service Sivis Messaging Office in Newthrone... who then forward the messages further on across the continent.  It doesn't really cause any additional problems, although one extra jump means security is just a little bit looser.  Thus the wisdom of Khalia using two letters, one of which is encrypted.

She arrives and goes through the entire process to get her messages sent on, and finishes up in about an hour.  She knows her two letters will arrive at her father's end within the hour most likely, but there's no guarantee when he'll get the chance to actually read or respond to her commincations.  She pays her fee and then leaves the Sivis office, the day now hers to decide her next move.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 2, 2006)

Decrypting the letter would be slow, and it would take her father at least a little time to read it and send a reply -- especially if he was a concerned as she about keeping what was burried near the lighthouse a secret. But she asked the gnomes to find her immediately, rather than just leaving a note at the Lilac, if a message from Lord Alistair arrived in the next day or two.

Khalia decides to find Ari, who had mentioned that he was heading north. Khalia had no doubt she could show a brigand or two the error of their ways, but a larger band could be trouble; it would be safer to travel with a caravan, or at least with some companions.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 2, 2006)

Jango opens his eyes. He looks at her mother as she speaks and once she left the room, he stand up. He still feels teh sands in his hair. The dust over his body. He was so tired that he didn't clean himself once he came back to the Green Lilac. He goes to the stove and put some water on the fire to have a warm bath. Waiting to have some hot water, he takes a quick snack. Breads and cheese to eat. As the water starts to boil, he carry it to teh bath and pour the hot water in the cold bath.

He enters the bath and relax, starting to wash his longs hair, trying to remove all teh sand that is in it. As he does this he rethinks of the events of the day before. His mother offered him to choose the field of his study. There was three things that would interest him. But he was wondering how she would recieve his two lasts ideas. She wouldn understand that something is happening in his head.

Not an hour after he has been waken, he go to see his mother. He finds her in teh kitchen, prepparing some meals for the guest of the Inn. "I have thought about it. There is three things I would like to focus on for now. Yesterday, Zan offered me to teach me how to summon a familiar animal, like his frog Derra. I would be interested to have such companion. I could meet him this morning and study that with him. I told him I might come see him this morning, but that would depend if I would be allowed to."

After an hesitation, he adds "The second things, I would like to continue to study the history. I would like to learn more about the War of the Mark." speaking again about his mark make him feels that such focus on his part on his mark might gives a bad reaction of his mother, so before she can answer, he continues "and finally, I would like to train on the powers of my mark. Yesterday, I felt something unusual. We always thought my mark could only allow me to produce some fire, but there is more. When I fought Erqua, I felt my mark burning, just like when I use it. And I felt the energy of the mark concentrating into my spell, the ray of enfeeblement, as you name it in your books. I saw the ray, and it was darker, more intense then the one I used to cast. It seems I can make my spell more powerfull with the power of my mark. I want to understand it."


----------



## stonegod (Dec 2, 2006)

Khalia finds Ari strolling the streets, seemingly aimless in his wanderings. He seems to be accompanies by some... shadow of a creature, a large, cat-like shape that looks up at her with sparkling ebon eyes before pacing back and forth behind the hunter. 

At the sight of her, Ari puts on his lopsided grin. "Out for the morning airs? You'll be interested to know that there's an Orien caravan leaving here at sunup tomorrow. Skarg and I have been hired on, but I'm sure they'll have a more conventional passenger accommodations for you. That is if you are still heading north."


----------



## drothgery (Dec 2, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Khalia finds Ari strolling the streets, seemingly aimless in his wanderings. He seems to be accompanies by some... shadow of a creature, a large, cat-like shape that looks up at her with sparkling ebon eyes before pacing back and forth behind the hunter.




_What is that?_ Khalia thinks. _It is probably something connected to that odd magic of his, but as to what purpose it serves, the Flame only knows_



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> At the sight of her, Ari puts on his lopsided grin. "Out for the morning airs? You'll be interested to know that there's an Orien caravan leaving here at sunup tomorrow. Skarg and I have been hired on, but I'm sure they'll have a more conventional passenger accommodations for you. That is if you are still heading north."




"I am, and thank you for the information." She says. "Mother Kylin tells me Elder Nevillom of Wyrmwatch is gathering Templars in Newthorne after some reports that the curse of lycanthropy has reappeared. I suspect those reports are incorrect, and will only result in innocent shifters being hurt, but perhaps they will listen to an ir'Indari Archivist before things get out of hand."


----------



## stonegod (Dec 2, 2006)

drothgery said:
			
		

> "Mother Kylin tells me Elder Nevillom of Wyrmwatch is gathering Templars in Newthorne after some reports that the curse of lycanthropy has reappeared. I suspect those reports are incorrect, and will only result in innocent shifters being hurt, but perhaps they will listen to an ir'Indari Archivist before things get out of hand."



"_Does_ she," Ari says, an odd tone in his voice. "Hmm. Well, if there are monsters, keep in mind your local monster hunter. If not," he shrugged, "well, Newthrone will still give me time to spend some coin."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 4, 2006)

Jango said:
			
		

> "I have thought about it. There is three things I would like to focus on for now. Yesterday, Zan offered me to teach me how to summon a familiar animal, like his frog Derra. I would be interested to have such companion. I could meet him this morning and study that with him. I told him I might come see him this morning, but that would depend if I would be allowed to."



Morinda hears his first request, and it immediately makes her eyes sparkle a bit.  She had not said anything to her husband (as he is a hard person to deal with once he makes up his mind about something), but she really had too much to do in the Lilac to devote too much time to teaching her son about magic.  Arcane study is a long, long process... and she really didn't have the time to give Jango the attention he really needed if he was to make any real progress.  Yes, she was prepared to watch over him as he made small discoveries, but it would have ended up being a waste of his and her time.  But if the young changeling at the library offered his services, then that would be the best of both worlds!  Zan had a wonderful library full of tomes to study, and probably had the hours free to really spend helping Jango.  And the thought of the boy having a familiar would be a good one.  At least there would be someone else to watch over her boy.

"Darling, I think seeing the librarian would be a wonderful idea.  Yes... go to him.  Finding and opening up a new creature to the wonders of magic would be good for you.  He would probably also be able to help you with your other questions too.  I give you permission to go."

With that point settled, Jango goes back to his room, gathers some parchment, pens, ink and the like, and heads over to the town's library.  Upon his arrival, the door opens up and there is Zan... smiling wide and welcoming the elf in.  "You were able to make it!  Very good.  Please come in."  He takes Jango through the library to the back of the building where a small laboratory is set up.  Upon one of the tables is a large book and a quick glance tells you it's all about the purpose of finding a familiar, how to go about it, and what the consequences are for having a friend such as that.  "Sit down, my friend.  It's time you did some true learning."

Jango begins the morning studying.  Zan tells him that for the next 24 hours he will be doing nothing but the work needed to summon the creature to his service.  Throughout the day the changeling leaves the lab on occasion to run several errands... to let Jango's parents know what their son is doing, to go out and spend some of Jango's 100 gold pieces to get some materials Jango needs, to buy some food for the two of them.  At about 4:30 in the afternoon, Jango flips a page in the book and comes to one of the most important sections he's found... deciding on the type of animal he wants as a familiar.  Zan looks over the boy's shoulder and smiles, and Derra the toad looks down from the shelf over the table upon which he's sitting.  "Well... here is the big decision.  What animal would you like to summon?  Make the wisest of decisions, because you will have this friend for hopefully your entire life.  He or she will never leave your side... isn't that right, Derra?" "Crrrrrooooaaakkk!" "He says that is right.  So make your decision, begin the incantations, and I will go open the back door.  The creature should arrive some time over the next eight hours."


----------



## drothgery (Dec 5, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> "_Does_ she," Ari says, an odd tone in his voice. "Hmm. Well, if there are monsters, keep in mind your local monster hunter. If not," he shrugged, "well, Newthrone will still give me time to spend some coin."




"I rather hope I can acquire a few things there; if not I will have to send to Father in Flamekeep, and I would rather not remind him of the dangers he let me face when he sponsored my entry into his Order by asking him spend a thousand gold on armor for me." She said.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 5, 2006)

For Ari, Skarg, and Khalia, the next morning arrives soon enough, and they all arrive bright and early at the Transportation Guild office.  They are instructed to move on from there to a warehouse several blocks away, whereupon they find about five caravan storage carriages and one "people-mover" carriage.  Numerous riders, guard, and workers are rushing all around, trying to get everything loaded on, loaded off, horses cleaned and fed, paperwork cleared, guards organized and distributed, and everyone saddled up before the caravan leaves.

Khalia ir'Indari is escorted to the large passenger carriage that is currently occupied by a husband and wife along with their two children, as well as a older gentleman whom she immediately notices wears the symbol of the Flame around his neck.  He wears robes of the clergy, but a few quick glances shows her that he bears several scars on his face.  Scars that look as though they were caused by claws.  Perhaps he has seen battle in the name of the Flame before?  He also notices the Flame symbol on Khalia, and he nods and smiles at her.  The huband and wife barely take a notice to her, as the two children are quite rambunctious, and the two of them can't keep the kids quiet or still.

Ari Osten and Watchman Skarghash are taken to one of the storage carriages towards the back, where they find a large hobgoblin standing with a roll of parchment.  The hobgoblin introduces himself as Talak'na Darhakesh, and when they introduce themselves to him, he checks off their names on his sheet. Talak'na tells Ari and Skarghash in somewhat broken Common that they are to help him keep the crates inside this carriage safe.  The three of you climb up into the carriage to ride with the merchandise, and Skarghash quickly notices as Talak'na pulls himself up that he wears a Deneith House pin on his shirt lapel underneath his breastplate.

Within the next twenty minutes everything is taken care of, and the six carriages in the caravan take off through the eastern gate and begin heading north.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 5, 2006)

Ari takes time getting some sun, as it were, and keeping an eye on the scenery. His eye, however, is not the weapon he was trained with; if someone saw trouble, that is when he would react.

When about, he wanders amongst the rest, Onyx---his new compansion---in tow. He nods whenever he sees Talak'na, but keeps his distance---he may have fought with a few hobs during the Last War in Deneith units, but they weren't much of a stone's throw from some of the monsters he had seen sometimes.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 5, 2006)

Before the journy started, Khalia left her horse in the care of the caravans' grooms with a bit of silver for the mare's care along the way; depending on what she found in Newthorne, she might very well need her own transportation, and while she did have the coin to buy another, it would not go far like that.

When she saw another wearing the Flame's sigils in the carriage, she introduced herself. "I am Khalia ir'Indari." She said, and the well-travelled would easily recognize the accents of Thrane in her voice. Someone good at that sort of thing would place her -- quite correctly -- as an aristocrat from the north of the country. Her house sigils and those of the Archivist's order decorated her cloak, but she still added."Of the Knights Templar, Archivists Order."


----------



## Velmont (Dec 6, 2006)

Jango answers Zan. "I've thought a lot about it today, when my mind couldn't concentrate on my studies and needed to relax. No offence Derra, but I thought a toad would have little use for me. I have been thinking what animal come to my help, and I had many coming in mind, but then I thought, what kind of help do I need most... that finally end with one questions. What do I want to become." 

Jango fix a point in the air a moment in silent, absorbed by the answers, before starting to talk. "It is tough to determine what I want to become in the next centuries. But at some point, I have limited choice, compare to you for example, as my magic come naturally, instinctively, and I cannot adapt to every situation. The spells I know all turn around one thing: combat. So I think a companion that could complete my skills woulc be best, and I thought the best way to survive a combat, it is to come prepare. Knowing your opponent would be important. A familiar that could scout should be the best familiar. I've hesitated on many but my choice finally falled on an hawk. There eyes are the most acute of all, and they can fly well over the range of most arrows or spells."

He turns back his attention to Zan. "An hawk, I think that's what should be the best."

What Jango didn't told, it was teh hawk had another advanatge. It was a reknown bird for noble, generally considered brave and pure. If the rumors on his mark should starts to spread, having an hawk as a familiar would only help his image.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 6, 2006)

Jango said:
			
		

> "I've hesitated on many but my choice finally falls on an hawk. Their eyes are the most acute of all, and they can fly well over the range of most arrows or spells.  A hawk, I think that's what should be the best."



Zan smiles and nods, and the two of you flip some pages in the book until some incantations for birds of prey become found.  Jango throws himself back into his work, and as the night progresses, his eyes grow tired but his excitement builds.

Zan occasionally goes to the open back door and throws his eyes skyward in this clear, bright night.  The sounds of the night are only broklen up by the occasional bark of a dog on the street, the fizz of admixtures Jango stirs in bowls and cups, and the various incantations the elf speaks.  It is around two in the morning when Zan points upwards from the doorway to the outside, and he speaks in a clear, excited voice.  "Here it comes!  It's coming in!  Jango, come here and meet your new best friend!"

Jango rushes to the doorway and up in the sky can be seen a majestic bird in flight, circling over Seawell a few times before diving and coming down towards the library.  Jango stretches out his arm, and with seconds the hawk whooshes down and lands on his arm gently.  The bird is very big, broad shoulders, beautiful white feathers on it's body leading to brown around it's head and neck.  It's eyes are black and remain fixed on the elf.  As Jango reaches up to pet it's head, it gives a satisfactory squawk.  It's a very good bird.  A male.  And Jango brings it inside the lab to finish the last six hours of rituals needed to bond this creature to him and infuse the hawk with magic.  He places the hawk on the shelf above the table, Derra croaks once and begins hopping away, but the hawk does not give Zan's familiar a glance at all, as it's unblinking eyes remain fixed on Jango.

The elf gets back to work, but deep down in the back of his head, he thinks he keeps hearing that voice... that eerie, deep voice... telling him that he shouldn't bother with this bird.

Or does he?


----------



## Velmont (Dec 7, 2006)

He concentrate on the ritual, but Jango isn't that use to spend so much time on one magical task. his magic is instinctive, is quick. As he hears that voice at a moment, he surprise himself at thinking.

_And why do I want that bird? If I am unwelcome, I could always use my magic to keep people on the defensive. I can't pass my life to fear and hide. I..._

He stop a moment, but quickly continue teh ritual. Holding more longer would have wasted it.

_What I am thinking? That's not me. Let's keep concentrate._

He eyes turn back on teh bird. He find it beautifull. After a moment, he knew he had done the good choice. Not only it would become a friend, this animals doesn't have the social guideline of the people of the village. He would be able to speak to him without having to fear for his reaction. He could talk to him about things he couldn't talk to his own family... maybe it could help him to see the truth behind that voice... but could that bird really understand what would be happening to him?

Keeping his concentration he try to talk to that voice in his head. _Why should I not bother about that bird? If I listen to you, I should isolate myself. Why?_


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 7, 2006)

Khalia said:
			
		

> "I am Khalia ir'Indari.  Of the Knights Templar, Archivists Order."



The older gentleman smiles at her and outstretches his hand to shake hers.  "Tod Ellston... Knight Templar, retired."  His smile is wide and inviting and puts the young woman at ease immediately.  "I take it you were summoned to Newthrone as well?  I was living out the good life down in Pitchwall when I received the letter from Elder Nevillom.  As much as understand the need to recommission, I have to say I rather enjoyed spending my waning days lying out in the sun."  Khalia finds several things interesting as she listens to Templar Ellston.  One, that he says he's retired even though he doesn't look older than his early forties; two, he never released her hand the entire time he spoke with her; and three, he has very beautiful eyes.  All of these things swirl about in her head as the caravan begins to move.

*****

The journey up to Newthrone takes several days, but for the most part is uneventful.  Ari and Skarghash speak to Talak'na only a few times over the course of the journey, however Khalia's time with Tod Ellston takes a much more familial turn.  The one thing she notices as they exchange stories about life in the service of the Flame is that he is exceedingly charismatic.  And very attractive, if she said so herself.

The caravan finally pulls into Newthrone... the New Galifar capitol and the main hub of commerce and life in the Q'barran province.  While it is much more active and populated than Seawell, it doesn't even come close to matching the size or crowdedness of some of the larger cities in the Five Nations proper.  The carriages and carts all travel to the large Orien transportation guild station... a series of buildings five times larger than the one back in Seawell, and everyne begins to load out.  The dwarven Orien worker pays Ari and Skarghash the second payment of 10 gold for their work (if you could even call what they did "work"), and they sign out and are free to go about their business.  Khalia reclaims her steed and luggage, and stands outside the station's lobby.  Templar Ellston does not take his eyes off of her while he hoists his pack onto his shoulders, and once more gives her a large smile.  "Shall we go to the temple, my Lady?  We wouldn't want to keep Elder Nevillom waiting."


----------



## drothgery (Dec 8, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "Shall we go to the temple, my Lady?  We wouldn't want to keep Elder Nevillom waiting."




"Yes, but does he want to see the Lady, the Scholar, or the Adventurer?" She said. "The first truly requires a dress that is most unsuitable for travelling long distances; the last, weapons and armor that would have the caravan master believing I had no confidence in his guards."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 8, 2006)

Jango said:
			
		

> Why should I not bother about that bird? If I listen to you, I should isolate myself. Why?



The questions rattle around inside his head, and he tries his best to "reach out" to this... voice... entity... whatever it is that keeps contacting him.  Or does it?  Is the voice real?  It sounds just like the voice he "heard" down in the Cult temple... but how can he be sure?  Jango waits patiently as he works, hoping against hope that the voice would respond... but nothing happens.  Disappointing.

What isn't disappointing though, is that as the sun rises in the east, Jango flips the final page of Zan's book and vocalizes the last incantation needed to bind this hawk to him permanently.  As the final word is spoken, a wash of arcane power flows over the hawk's feathers, and he shakes his head one time.  The bird has suddenly become inbued with an intellect he had never experienced before, and he squawks one time in surprise and appreciation.  What surprises Jango is that he can actually feel the happiness that his hawk now feels for being opened to the world, and a flow of emotion goes back and forth between the two of them.  (Gain Empathic Link)

As Jango stares into his new friend's eyes... there is something else that the elf now notices... his eyes and ears seem to... have become... more keen? More sharp?  More clear than they ever had before?  He glances around the lab and is surprised by how much more he picks out in the details of his surroundings that he just never noticed before.  The sounds from the streets have become more intense, and everything he looks at can be focused on much easier than ever before. (Gain Alertness feat: +2 Spot/Listen // Gain additional +3 to Spot checks in bright light)

Zan comes over to the boy and puts a hand on his shoulder.  "I think our job here is done.  Congratulations.  Both of you.  I know you're probably both tired, but I'd suggest you actually go for a walk and get to know each other.  And Jango?  This new friend of yours needs a name."  He laughs easily, and the hawk leaps from the shelf and lands on Jango's shoulder.  The changeling then ushers you both to the back door.  "Don't worry about the lab.  I'll clean everthing up.  It's the same thing Allustair did for me, so it's only right that I return the favor forward.  Now go you two... go out and experience this new world together."

And with that, elf and hawk step out into the streets of Seawell, bonded together always.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 8, 2006)

drothgery said:
			
		

> "Yes, but does he want to see the Lady, the Scholar, or the Adventurer?" "The first truly requires a dress that is most unsuitable for travelling long distances; the last, weapons and armor that would have the caravan master believing I had no confidence in his guards."



Templar Ellston smiles and shakes his head.  "I'm sure I do not know.  The Elder Nevillom has always been a mercurial fellow.  However, as I do not think he plans on hitting the trail just because of _my_ arrival... I'm not so arrogant to believe he was waiting on just me... I think that I will just go see him straight away to find out what this whole little recruitment drive is all about.  Get me some answers before settling in, as it were.  However, if you decide to find lodging first and get cleaned, then I wish you all the best, my Lady.  And do not worry... I will refrain from mentioning you arrived in town with me but didn't go rushing headlong to drop at his waiting feet.  That is the least I can do.  He gets so huffy if he thinks people aren't jumping to action on his every whim."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 8, 2006)

Skarghash leaves the Orien station and begins walking through the streets of Newthrone.  It is a bright day, if not a little chilly, and everywhere he looks people are hurrying about.  Newthrone is a city of over 23,000 people... and he has to wonder if they are all out and about today because the streets are PACKED.  Skarghash holds in his hand the address of where he should go to enlist in the training course taught by the Valenar elf Zendarrill Lorren, and he starts moving through the streets... keeping his eyes peeled for any signage that might help him along.  He finds that despite the crowds, he is able to walk along with a minimum of difficulty because everyone seems to immediately part around him.  Apparently the Watchman uniform he wears is not enough to put folks at ease, as far as his appearance is concerned.  His raggedy hair, the slight drooling... people know better than to get in Skarg's way.

However, there is one small lad who doesn't seem bothered by him.  As a matter of fact, this young human boy of about eight who was sitting in front of booth across the street rushes right up to him holding a small wooden horse and begins speaking.  "Horsie?  Horsie sir?  Only ten coppers!  Would my master like a horsie for sale?  Just ten!  Carved it myself, I did!  A steal for just ten coppers!"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 8, 2006)

After signing out at the Orien station, Ari Osten gathers his equipment and begins glancing outside the station trying to decide his next move.  The crowds rush about up and down the street, and he sees that the pace here is much faster than back in Seawell.  He watches Skarghash head off and sees Khalia in a discussion with an older man in clergy robes, and he reaches down to place a hand upon Onyx at his side.

He hears footsteps coming up from behind him, and as he turns... he sees the hobgoblin Talak'na Darhakesh walk up to him.  He carries most of his equipment on a pack on his back, and there is now a large, ornate heavy flail on his belt.  He looks down an Onyx and then back to Ari and nods.  "You-- earn job-- here?  Newthrone good place for-- earn job.  Guarding jobs good.  I head to Blademark Guild house.  Earn job again.  I Blademark earn job for many years-- paid good.  You mercenary?  You come with me, you look Deneith material.  Earn job.  Yes?"


----------



## stonegod (Dec 8, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "You-- earn job-- here?  Newthrone good place for-- earn job.  Guarding jobs good.  I head to Blademark Guild house.  Earn job again.  I Blademark earn job for many years-- paid good.  You mercenary?  You come with me, you look Deneith material.  Earn job.  Yes?"



Ari's eyes narrow a bit at the hob. Probably not after anything dastardly, but he still had a hard time trusting them sometimes. "Was Deneith once, during the War. I have some free time on my hand, though. Might be up to another free-lance, depends on the terms."


----------



## drothgery (Dec 9, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Templar Ellston smiles and shakes his head.  "I'm sure I do not know.  The Elder Nevillom has always been a mercurial fellow.  However, as I do not think he plans on hitting the trail just because of _my_ arrival... I'm not so arrogant to believe he was waiting on just me... I think that I will just go see him straight away to find out what this whole little recruitment drive is all about.  Get me some answers before settling in, as it were.  However, if you decide to find lodging first and get cleaned, then I wish you all the best, my Lady.  And do not worry... I will refrain from mentioning you arrived in town with me but didn't go rushing headlong to drop at his waiting feet.  That is the least I can do.  He gets so huffy if he thinks people aren't jumping to action on his every whim."




"The problem, my friend, is that I doubt things are as simple and straightforward as we have been told. And the appearance I project may well affect what I can do to help. Still, I suppose you are correct. Father told me something of the Elder before I came to this part of the world." Khalia said.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 9, 2006)

As Jango feels the joy of his bird, he smiles. _I am happy you liked it, but you quickly realized that this gift has too edges, I just hope they won't be as sharp as mine._ he thinks.

As Zan offer him to clean the laboratory, Jango thanks him and leave. Jango eye looks at sleeve and see the shirt had been ripped by the claw of the hawk. "You have good claws. But do not mind, I can repair that." Jango concentrates and the rip dissapear from his sleeve. "I'll have to buy a leather glove and should pad. You'll have a better grip and you won't need to fear to hurt me. But before going to see for these items, I think it would only be fair to present you to my family. But Zan was right, you'll need a name. One that suit you. The choice of a name is important." From his mind, a name come to him, instinctively, but Jango wondered why that name: Griot. In some obscure and primitive society, they were the artist, but also advisors of the chief. Was that why that voice seems to dislike the idea of a familiar, because the animal could become a voice to speak against him? "Griot. That doesn't sound too bad. What do you think about that name? Come on, let's go to the watchmen post. My sister will surely be there and most likely, with my father. After that, we could go to see my mother at the Green Lilac before getting some rest, we've been awake all the night."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 11, 2006)

Ari said:
			
		

> "Was Deneith once, during the War. I have some free time on my hand, though. Might be up to another free-lance, depends on the terms."



Talak'na nods at Ari's reponse... nothing very commital either way... so he decides that he has to make his living even if the human doesn't really care.  He nods one more time and then begins to leave.  "Well I go... get to Blademarks to next earn job.  You need, you go.  Will see you at guild perhaps, or not.  Safe trip.  Good travel with you."  He walks out of the station and turns right, presumably heading towards the Blademarks Guild headquarters in the city.

Ari stands at the station free to go, do or see whomever or whatever he wants.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 11, 2006)

drothgery said:
			
		

> "The problem, my friend, is that I doubt things are as simple and straightforward as we have been told. And the appearance I project may well affect what I can do to help. Still, I suppose you are correct. Father told me something of the Elder before I came to this part of the world."



Knight Templar (retired) Tod Ellston smiles once more at the young woman and continues his subtle attempts to charm her.  He's nothing if not persistant, Khalia realizes... and he IS charismatic and attractive.  But is this the time or place for this sort of thing?  Undaunted, Ellston puts out the crook of his arm towards her, as though to escort her as a gentleman.  "So does this mean you will accompany me to the Temple or not?  You never answered my question, my dear."


----------



## stonegod (Dec 11, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "Well I go... get to Blademarks to next earn job.  You need, you go.  Will see you at guild perhaps, or not.  Safe trip.  Good travel with you."  He walks out of the station and turns right, presumably heading towards the Blademarks Guild headquarters in the city.



Ari shrugs. This hob was a little dense, but that was okay. He'd go see what the Blademarks were offering. Nothing said he'd have to accept. As long as he was free to get back to Seawell for the big celebration. Couldn't miss out on being a hero.

The hunter jogged to catch up with the hobgoblin. "I'll have a listen, Talak'na. I'm just not promising anything."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 11, 2006)

Jango said:
			
		

> "Griot. That doesn't sound too bad. What do you think about that name? Come on, let's go to the watchmen post. My sister will surely be there and most likely, with my father. After that, we could go to see my mother at the Green Lilac before getting some rest, we've been awake all the night."



Upon hearing his name of "Griot', the hawk bounces his head in an odd method of acceptance.  He squawks one time and Jango can feel Griot's talons lightly dig into his shoulder in a kind of massaging way.  The hawk then leans over and nips a bit of the elf's hair and a wave of friendliness comes over Jango.  Griot obvious is happy with what has happened.

Jango begins walking the streets, heading towards the militia's main barracks and grounds.  Although it's rather early in the morning, he figures Jina and his father will already be there working.  He wonders if Jina had as successful of a first day of punishment as he had?  As he walks down one of the streets, he hears a whistle and voices telling people to get out of the way.  He looks, and sees a caravan of carriages making it's way up the street towards him, and a number of people scattering from the middle of the road.  Jango steps up onto the sidewalk and watches as the caravan goes past.  What is surprising is that first he definitely sees Khalia ir'Indari sitting within one of them, looking out of the window... a thin smile on her lips.  Two wagons down from that... he also sees Watchman Skarghash and Ari the monster hunter sitting within one of them, an armor-clad hobgoblin sitting opposite.  None of them seem to catch sight of Jango, and the elf makes no attempts to signal out to them either.  But when he asks one of the guards walking alongside the train where they were going, he tells him "Newthrone".

As the caravan rumbles out of sight, Jango turns and continues walking.  Another fifteen minutes and he arrives outside the double doors to the militia compound.  Watchman Symon Barr stands outside at attention, but his eyes easily drift to the hawk on Jango's shoulder.  "Oy... that's a new part of your look, isn't it lad?  Remarkable bird, the Q'Barran hawk isn't it eh?  Beautiful plummage!"


----------



## drothgery (Dec 11, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Knight Templar (retired) Tod Ellston smiles once more at the young woman and continues his subtle attempts to charm her.  He's nothing if not persistant, Khalia realizes... and he IS charismatic and attractive.  But is this the time or place for this sort of thing?  Undaunted, Ellston puts out the crook of his arm towards her, as though to escort her as a gentleman.  "So does this mean you will accompany me to the Temple or not?  You never answered my question, my dear."




Changing her mind -- she had been a little put off by the man's over-friendieness, but an offer of escort was certainly taking more liberties than any ir'Indari daughter was going to allow. Certainly not her, in any case. "I do not think a few hours delay will overly inconvenience the Elder. And I have things I need to have done here, if I am to have them ready before I leave. So I must bid you farewell."

Besides, she needed to get her measurements taken to get armor made -- it was true that for anything short of plate, anything sized for a human would protect her well enough, but if she were spending a thousand gold on a mithril shirt, she expected it to fit perfectly, and have the sigils of her house, church, and order visibile. Besides, she did not need company when visiting temples of the Host, and if none of the clerics of her Church gathered in the city were willing to scribe scrolls for her -- or aid her scribing them herself -- in order to expand her prayerbook, then she might well need to visit the Host of the Faithful. And an Archivist, alone, was more likely to achieve what she wanted there than if she brought another sword sworn to the Flame.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 11, 2006)

Khalia said:
			
		

> "I do not think a few hours delay will overly inconvenience the Elder. And I have things I need to have done here, if I am to have them ready before I leave. So I must bid you farewell."



The templar chuckles one time at her soft rebuke, and he gives her a warm grin.  "As you wish, my Lady.  Perhaps I will see you at the temple later on this evening or even tomorrow then?  Good day to you."  He then turns and exits the station.

Khalia stands at the station with her baggage and her steed, wondering where to go next?  If she isn't going straight to the temple to see Elder Nevillom, then there is finding lodging for the night, finding a place to put her steed up while she is in town, visiting an armorsmith to begin the purchase of some new armor, and seeing about purchasing some divine scrolls... either from any Flame adepts in town or even perhaps from a temple dedicate to the Sovereign Host.  So many things to do!

OOC: drothgery... what order do you want to do whatever it is you want to do?  You haven't said yet what your plan of attack is or where you are headed first.  Thanx.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 11, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> OOC: drothgery... what order do you want to do whatever it is you want to do?  You haven't said yet what your plan of attack is or where you are headed first.  Thanx.




In order
1 - Find a place to stay and put up her horse (presumably a good inn with a stable); put on her 'adventurer' clothes (visible weapons and armor, albeit of high quality) -- this isn't paranoia; she's shopping for adventuring supplies, and doesn't want anyone to think she's a rich girl on a lark
2 - Find an armorer (she wants a mithral shirt).
3 - Find a cleric (she wants to scribe, buy, or commission a few scrolls, and needs to find someone who knows the approriate spells -- which I'll have to set up when I get home) to work with (she'd rather scribe the scrolls herself, as it's somewhat cheaper, so she'll be able to get more scrolls to add to her prayerbook that way; unless someone's got what she wants and is willing to sell it at cost, she'll simply be making arrangements to come back later).
4 - Visit the main temple to the Flame and see what the Elder is up to.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 14, 2006)

Jango walks to the gate, thinking about his three companions who are leaving the town. His feeling is mixed. Is it a coincidence or the three had planned to go to Newthrone. Was it related to the events of the days before, and if yes, why without him.

But he also thought that it might be the bets moment to go back into the tunnels and take a look at the hidden room, and maybe to get some more answers.

"Hi Symon. You can tell that, he will be part of my look. Is my father and Jina here? I would like to see them a moment." asks Jango.


----------



## Brogarn (Dec 14, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> However, there is one small lad who doesn't seem bothered by him.  As a matter of fact, this young human boy of about eight who was sitting in front of booth across the street rushes right up to him holding a small wooden horse and begins speaking.  "Horsie?  Horsie sir?  Only ten coppers!  Would my master like a horsie for sale?  Just ten!  Carved it myself, I did!  A steal for just ten coppers!"




Skarg raises his eyebrow and looks at the carved horse being offered for sale Where'd you filch that from, whelp? Actually, nevermind. Tell you what, I'll give you two coppers if you can tell me where this address is. Skarg reads the address he's holding out loud.


OOC: Sorry about the delay. Chest cold kickin me arse and the power supply of my roomate's PC is toast.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 15, 2006)

The spells Khalia's looking for help making scrolls of are ...
- cure moderate wounds
- hold person
- resist energy
- remove paralysis

She's also adding
consecrate and silence to her prayerbook as her 4th-level freebies.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Ari said:
			
		

> "I'll have a listen, Talak'na. I'm just not promising anything."



The monster hunter follows the hobgoblin through the city streets, and along the way he notices a Cannith trinket shop next to a Cannith blacksmith's forge.  Knowing House Cannith... both places probably have a number of magical items that were artificed by the Fabricator's Guild, and will be worth checking out.

The two men reach the Blademark's guildhouse and Talak'na immediately goes to the bulletin board on the outside wall to see what is listed.  When Ari joins to look, he sees a lot of caravan and guard duties heading all over Q'Barra and beyond... both by land and by ship.  Also, there is to be a tournament in a month's time at a holiday celebration the city is throwing, and it needs guards as well.  Finally, there's a note about how lycanthropes have returned to Khorvaire and reclaimed the forests outside of Newthrone... and that representatives of the Silver Flame are hiring men to help them rid the world of this scourge once more.  By the handwritten scribbles on the sheet by other mercs, it seems this job is pretty dodgy in their opinion.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Khalia ir'Indari moves through the Orien station, questions one of the porters, and gets directions to one of Hospitaler Guild's better inns.  She takes her luggage and her horse and begins moving through the streets of Newthrone.

It's very crowded... the most crowded city she's been to within Q'Barra... but it's nothing compared to some of the metropoli she's navigated back in Thrane.  So she is able to get through easy enough, find the House Ghallanda inn, check in, and drop off her horse with the stable boys outside.  She quickly unpacks her things, washes up, changes clothes, straps on weapons and armor, and comes back down stairs.  She asks the halfling woman behind the counter for the best place to purchase quality armor and weapons, and the woman recommends a Cannith forge a ways across town in the opposite direction from the Orien station.  Khalia thanks her, and takes her leave.

About thirty minutes later, Khalia arrives at a blacksmith's shop that displays the House Cannith gorgon head symbol.  She hears the clang-clang-clang of hammer against metal, and then walks inside.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Jango said:
			
		

> "Hi Symon. You can tell that, he will be part of my look. Is my father and Jina here? I would like to see them a moment."



Watchman Barr nods and smiles.  "Aye.  They're inside and through.  Your sister's been getting the runthrough, that's for sure!"  He laughs once, then ushers the boy into the building.  Jango walks through this front room and out the back, coming out into a central, open-topped courtyard.  Here he finds his sister practicing some fencing manuevers, sliding forward and back along a small track... her arm moving quickly to parry invisible attackers.  She looks to be concentrating quite a bit, and Jango can see that she is already sweating.  She is being watched over by one of the other Watchmen while she practices, and Jango can also see his father sitting at a desk through one of the windows on the far side... occasionally looking up and out of the window to check on Jina's progress.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Skarg said:
			
		

> Where'd you filch that from, whelp? Actually, nevermind. Tell you what, I'll give you two coppers if you can tell me where this address is.



The boy raises his chin defiantly and holds his horse carving to his chest.  "I MADE this myself, thank you very much!  I didn't steal it!  Look over there!"  The boy points across the street, and Skarg can see a small display booth set up in front of a house, and inside the booth is a woman sitting there whittling a block of wood, and several dozen horse carvings on shelves.

However, when he hears the offer of two coppers for directions, he immediately loses his defensive attitude and listens intently to the address Skarg tells him.  

"Oh yeah... I know Barrow Street!  It on the north side of the city, off of Galifar Way.  Go north up this street for about ten blocks, turn left when you come to the statue of Duke Ven ir'Kesslan, onto Galifar.  Go two block west, then turn right onto Barrow.  This place should be somewhere up there."  The boy smiles at the halfork and waits expectantly.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 15, 2006)

The Cannith workshops perks Ari's attention, and he remembers the large bit of coin he has to spend. _Will definitely get back there,_ he notes to himself.

Looking over the jobs, he does not find much to his liking. Guarding people. Watching people. People were other people's problem, not his. The tournament raised an eyebrow---moreso for the thought of competing than the dull guard duty. Denneith sure was less exciting without a War going on.

But the last, the one the others scoffed at, that was a job to his liking. He was a monster hunter, and he made no attempt to hide it. Making a note of the job, he turns to Talak'na and asks, "Where is the taskmaster? I want to get more details on one of these jobs."


----------



## Brogarn (Dec 15, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> The boy raises his chin defiantly and holds his horse carving to his chest.  "I MADE this myself, thank you very much!  I didn't steal it!  Look over there!"  The boy points across the street, and Skarg can see a small display booth set up in front of a house, and inside the booth is a woman sitting there whittling a block of wood, and several dozen horse carvings on shelves.
> 
> However, when he hears the offer of two coppers for directions, he immediately loses his defensive attitude and listens intently to the address Skarg tells him.
> 
> "Oh yeah... I know Barrow Street!  It on the north side of the city, off of Galifar Way.  Go north up this street for about ten blocks, turn left when you come to the statue of Duke Ven ir'Kesslan, onto Galifar.  Go two block west, then turn right onto Barrow.  This place should be somewhere up there."  The boy smiles at the halfork and waits expectantly.




Skarg takes a quick look across the street then shrugs at the boy. Here's your copper and an extra couple so you can afford to clean up a bit. Not my fault you look like a street urchin. Skarg hands him 5 copper and starts making his way towards his destination, following the boy's directions.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 15, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> About thirty minutes later, Khalia arrives at a blacksmith's shop that displays the House Cannith gorgon head symbol.  She hears the clang-clang-clang of hammer against metal, and then walks inside.




Khalia looks for the master of the shop (or, if it's a particularly expansive shop, a clerk), making a point to examine any of the display pieces; she's not a master armorer by any means, but she wants to make sure the smith is up to her standards -- anything she commisions must be elegant as well as functional.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Ari said:
			
		

> "Where is the taskmaster? I want to get more details on one of these jobs."



The hobgoblin looks up from the job listing he is mulling over, and turns to Ari.  "Inside.  Jonas d'Deneith.  He sets up earned jobs.  Nothing here for me now, don't want to go so far.  I will wait for more earn jobs tomorrow or day after.  Good luck to you."  He hitches up his belt, then takes off through the city.

Ari walks inside the Blademark guildhouse and right now it is rather quiet.  The front room has two doorways leading from it, one in the center, and one on the right.  The door to the center is closed, and has a small sign on it that says "Office".  The one on the right opens up into a large hall. Herein is a series of tables and benches and at one end is a small dais.  There are currently a few rather shabby-looking mercs dicing at one of the tables.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 15, 2006)

Jonas was surely in the "Office", but Ari decided to get the scuttlebutt from the mercs first. Best to know all you could before a battle, especially if they were a monstrous foe.

Doing his typical strut, Ari sidles over to the dicing group. Giving them a nod, he takes a seat. Never one to mince words, he opens up with, "Fellows. Been hoping that you skilled veterans could help me with a decision. What's the word on that lycanthrope job?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Skarg said:
			
		

> Here's your copper and an extra couple so you can afford to clean up a bit. Not my fault you look like a street urchin.



The boy looks a bit put upon by the street urchin comment, but he claims the five coppers silently and then runs back across the street.

Skarghash begins the long walk through the center of the city.  It is a bit chilly, but the sun is bright and the people do not bother him.  He walks the ten blocks north, sees the very large statue of Duke ir'Kesslan in the center of the square covered in birds, and turns left and heads down Galifar Way.  Upon reaching Barrow Street... actually looking more like an alley than an actual street... he turns into it and begins looking for number 9.

He finally reaches the door that _should_ be #9 Barrow Street... however he finds no such number listed on it.  Instead, the closed, metal-reinforced wooden door has a small symbol on it of two daggers crossed on a red and orange sun.







He knocks on the door two times, and for a few seconds no one answers.  However, he then hears some movement inside and then the symbol on the door opens inward, allowing a face to be seen in the small peephole.  The voice inside says "Yes?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 15, 2006)

As Khalia quickly realizes... this is a fully commisioned House Deneith guild blacksmith shop.  The quality of items on display are exquisite.  Breastplate hammered and etched with beautiful filigree patternwork, swords of all shapes and sizes with perfect balance and shined to perfection.  Even a horse's bridle and bit set hanging high on one of the walls, the bit carved in the shape of a long dragon.

She looks to the back where she sees a large, incredibly muscular man banging away on an anvil, his arm bulging with every swing.  And prominently displayed across his right cheek and face can be seen the bright blue curves of a fairly sizable dragonmark.  Around this man are at least a half-dozen apprentices, some helping with the fire and coals, some bringing water and tools, one of them even casting spells upon the item the blacksmith is hammering away on.

To the right of the shop is a few desks, and at one of them sits a young girl probably a few years younger than Khalia.  She also displays a dragonmark, although not as large and across the back of her neck.  She looks up from her papers and sees Khalia.  "Hello.  May I help you?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Ari said:
			
		

> "Fellows. Been hoping that you skilled veterans could help me with a decision. What's the word on that lycanthrope job?"



The four men sitting around the table look up from their game and take in Ari Osten.  One of the begins to sneer at the newcomer... but it only takes a quick first impression for them all to see that Osten is not your typical wet-behind-the-ears wanna-be mercenary, here to try and make himself known.  All four can see how Ari carries himself... the calm demeanor, the ease by which he moves, and most especially the quality (and obvious use) of his weapons and armor.  He is a man who knows combat and knows his way around veterans.  So the sneer quickly disappears, and honest conversation with a fellow mercenary follows.

"The lycan job?" says a man wearing pretty well beaten splitmail and missing his left ear.  "Bah... not worth the effort."  Next to him, a female dwarf snorts and nods her head.  "Damn Flamers... don't want to pay an honest day's wage.  That's de problem.  Think we all should be helping out from the goodness of our hearts because 'the Flame will provide' or some such nonsense." "Yeah.  Exactly.  Granted, it pays better than any of those lame guard details, but I'v spoken to men who've gone on these Flamer crusades... always more deadly than they'll tell ye, and the payment isn't worth the risk." says the earless man.

One of the other men nods in agreement with what's been said, but adds nothing.  However, the final man... a shifter of quite large size wearing several layers of cured leather... adds in a final word.  "Of course... odds of it being real werebeasts is pretty slight.  They were wiped out by the Flame eons ago.  I'ts probably a tribe of shifters that has got Elder Nevillom's undergarments all twisted up.  I've heard about that man... holier-than-thou and gets all worked up.  Doesn't like the fact that this whole province has more lizardfolk and other humanoids outnumberin' the pale faces.  So the job might be easier than what's advertized, if he's got his eyes all crossed."


----------



## drothgery (Dec 15, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> To the right of the shop is a few desks, and at one of them sits a young girl probably a few years younger than Khalia.  She also displays a dragonmark, although not as large and across the back of her neck.  She looks up from her papers and sees Khalia.  "Hello.  May I help you?"




"Yes." Khalia said. "I would like to commission a mithral shirt."


----------



## Velmont (Dec 15, 2006)

Jango observes a moment Jina, wondering how much time she will need to spot him watching her. He is even tempted to cast a spell on her, to teach her to stay vigilant of her surrounding, but quickly, his father's presence remind him that playing with magic wouldn't be a good idea.

He decides to walk up to his father. He enters the building, trying not to disturb his sister. As he show up in th doorway of his father's working room he takes a pause and wait a moment. "Can I disturb you?" he asks politely. As he gets his father attention, he adds. "I would like to present you someone" Jango walks to his father's desk and present him the hawk. "His name is Griot. With teh help of Zan, I've pass teh night into his lab to summon Griot. I hope you like it, because you'll have to live with him as much as me now."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 18, 2006)

Khalia said:
			
		

> "Yes.  I would like to commission a mithral shirt."



The young woman nods and ushers Khalia to the back, where she goes through a series of measurements for about an hour.  Upon conclusion, the young woman leaves Khalia to check on their stock of armor they already have made or acquired, as well as check on the time it would take to have a new piece made altogether.

When the girl returns, she has some good news.  "Well Miss, we have several options available for you.  We already have a mithril shirt made and in stock.  It was meant for a visiting nobleman who never came back for it.  It's a bit large, so it would take a day to refit it to your measurements... but you could pick it up tomorrow at closing.  The price would be 1200 gold."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 18, 2006)

Jango said:
			
		

> "I would like to present you someone.  His name is Griot. With teh help of Zan, I've pass the night in his lab to summon Griot. I hope you like it, because you'll have to live with him as much as me now."



Klim Silversun looks up from his papers and runs and appraising eye over the hawk.  He had heard from the visiting changling the day before that Jango was working on something like this, but it didn't really hit him until he saw the bird sitting on his son's shoulder.  He stands up from his desk and comes around to get a better look.

"Hmm.  Strong.  Big.  Beautiful feathers.  Deep black eyes."  He looks at his son and smiles.  "I think you and... Griot, is it... will be very good together.  Congratulations on your hard work.  You've done well, my boy."  He puts a hand on Jango's other shoulder, and Griot leans forward and gives a contented squawk.

That is of course all that is needed to catch Jina's attention, and Jango immediately hears a squeal from outside and then running footsteps up to the window.  Jina looks into the office and claps her hands.  [COLOR=FFF66]"Oh goodness!  Oh goodness!  He is so pretty!  He is beautiful!  Oh Jango!  Can I pet him?  Can I?  Please?"[/COLOR]


----------



## drothgery (Dec 18, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> When the girl returns, she has some good news.  "Well Miss, we have several options available for you.  We already have a mithril shirt made and in stock.  It was meant for a visiting nobleman who never came back for it.  It's a bit large, so it would take a day to refit it to your measurements... but you could pick it up tomorrow at closing.  The price would be 1200 gold."




Khalia considers for a moment. "The refitting will be acceptable; I doubt many adventurers are put together quite like I am, but the ir'Indari line has always run to mages and archivists, and its daughters have taken the field nearly as often as its sons. But 1200? No doubt you do excellent work, but nearly ten percent above standard rates simply for a refitting -- especially one that will leave you with a good many mirthral links to reforge into something else -- that seems excessive."

OOC: Khalia's just haggling here.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 18, 2006)

Khalia said:
			
		

> "But 1200? No doubt you do excellent work, but nearly ten percent above standard rates simply for a refitting -- especially one that will leave you with a good many mirthral links to reforge into something else -- that seems excessive."[/COLOR]



The young girl takes in Khalia's comment, and excuses herself again.  The archivist watches as the girl goes over to the large blacksmith and begins talking to him.  He stops his hammering to her what she has to say, looks over at Khalia, then says something back to the girl that cannot be heard.  The girl then comes back over to where Khalia stands.

"For just the armor, we'll go to 1100 gold.  However, if you go next door to the Cannith trinket shop and purchase an item of worth there... we'll go down to 1000 for the armor.  There are many magical items of some worth there that you might find interesting."


----------



## Velmont (Dec 19, 2006)

Jango smiles at her sisters. "He is not a normal bird. He is as intelligent as an old kids, and that's just because he just awake to our world. It is not me you'll have to ask, but to him."

Jango turns to Griot and whispers louds enough so Jina can overhear. "Be warned, she use to scrap all her doll with her wooden sword when she was young. I would not risk to be pet by her." he tells on the most serious tone, but transmitting through the empathic link a joyous laugh to make him understand he is joking.

He waits a moment to see how Griot and Jina will react to that before continuing to speak with his father. "The night have been long. I'll present Griot to mother and then I'll take some rest. It would be useless to continue studying in that state. But before going. I know you have asked mother to take charge of my study, but with the Inn, I think you are more punishing her then trying to put some wisdom in my head through hard larbor. I think Zan was willing to take me as his apprentice. You might speak with him to make sure he would agree, that would leave mother some time to take care of the Inn."


----------



## stonegod (Dec 19, 2006)

Ari thanks the gathered warriors, and passes a bit of time just to be polite, then makes his way over to the "Office." With a wrap of his knuckles, he waits to be let in.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 19, 2006)

Jango said:
			
		

> "He is not a normal bird. He is as intelligent as an old kids, and that's just because he just awake to our world. It is not me you'll have to ask, but to him."



Jina looks at Griot, who looks back at her.  He then leans forward to present his head to her, and the elf girl eagerly reaches out and runs her hand over her feathers.  "Oh... they are so soft, and pretty.  You are a good bird, aren't you, Griot?"  The hawk bobs his head and Jango can tell he is happy with the attention.



			
				Jango said:
			
		

> "The night have been long. I'll present Griot to mother and then I'll take some rest. It would be useless to continue studying in that state. But before going. I know you have asked mother to take charge of my study, but with the Inn, I think you are more punishing her then trying to put some wisdom in my head through hard larbor. I think Zan was willing to take me as his apprentice. You might speak with him to make sure he would agree, that would leave mother some time to take care of the Inn."



Watchmaster Silversun thinks for a moment, then gives a short laugh.  "Perhaps you are right.  The last thing I want is to have your mother in a bad mood every day when I get home.  Let me think on this and we'll let you know of our decision.  For now, go home, see Mother, then get some sleep."

Jango nods and leaves the militia compound.  He walks through the town heading back to the Green Lilac, and on occasion Griot takes wing to do some quick sightseeing before returning to his master's shoulder.  Jango enters the door to the tavern part of the Lilac, and sees his mother with the other waitstaff cleaning up the breakfast rush.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 19, 2006)

A second or two after he knocks on the door, Ari Osten hears a muffled and gruff voice from inside shout "What is it now, you pains in my ass?!?  Come on, come on!  Get in here!  Don't stand out there all day!"

As Ari opens the door and enters the office, he sees what he presumes to be Jonas d'Deneith... standing behind a very tall table that is covered in paperwork.  What is most surprising about Master d'Deneith is that he wears a complete set of full plate armor, including a full-faced helmet that he keeps the visor down on.  Ari sees a pair of bloodshot eyes staring out from within the helm, and also sees the man trying to use a feather quill while wearing a pair steel gauntlets.  The hexer takes a few steps inside, then he hears a spitting sound and a bit of chewing tobacco come flying out of the helm and splatter across some of the papers on the high table.  There is no chair here, as aparently Jonas doesn't (or can't) sit down.

"What is it now, you lubbock?  Can't you see I'm busy!  Come on, come on!  Out with it!  What do you want?!?"


----------



## stonegod (Dec 19, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "What is it now, you lubbock?  Can't you see I'm busy!  Come on, come on!  Out with it!  What do you want?!?"



Ari arches an eyebrow, amused by the man if nothing else. "I'm Ari Osten, monster hunter for hire. I believe you have a job suitable for my forte---supposed lynchantropes. I want more details."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Ari said:
			
		

> "I'm Ari Osten, monster hunter for hire. I believe you have a job suitable for my forte---supposed lynchantropes. I want more details."



The man begins to chuckle, which turns immediately into a full on coughing fit.  And on every hack, bits of chew fly out from the mouthguard and drool down the front of the helm.  He wheezes and sneezes for a good twenty seconds or so... placing his hands flat on the table to steady himself... and when he finally calms down he looks back up at Ari.

"'Ere.  You want the lycan job?  You got it, you pantywaist.  First one to claim it since it was put up four days ago.  No one wants to work for the flamin' Flamers, myself included.  Guy who put the job in was a real donkey, if you get what I'm saying."

He starts rustling through the papers on the desk, and finally pulls out a stained and crumpled sheet, which he slides across to Ari.

"Werebeasts are roaming the jungle forests north of Newthrone... or so this Elder Nevillom says.  Claims the creatures have been spotted by travellers coming south from Whitecliff on boats.  Running through the woods and such.  This is a holy crusade to rid the world again of the "foul demons"... or some such crap.  Didn't really pay much attention once he called me a drunken slob."  He chuckles again, which of course generates a new coughing fit.  "Ugh.  Anyway... two hundred up front, another eight upon completion.  And don't try bargaining with me... these are his numbers, not mine.  You take the job, maybe you can convince this Nevillom bleeder to loosen his purse."


----------



## stonegod (Dec 20, 2006)

Ari raises his eyebrows to the man's comments, but says nothing. He knew people he had ways with words---this wasn't one of them.

The monster hunter takes up the paper and rubs his chin. "1000 for a romp in the forrest. Better than guard duty. I'll take it."

Assuming there wasn't anymore from the tin can, Ari picks up Onyx outside the establishment makes his way to the Cannith outfit he saw before. He had quite a bit of coin burning there way through his pocket, and it needed to be spent.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 20, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "For just the armor, we'll go to 1100 gold.  However, if you go next door to the Cannith trinket shop and purchase an item of worth there... we'll go down to 1000 for the armor.  There are many magical items of some worth there that you might find interesting."




"I'm afraid the armor will be my only major purchase here; Father doesn't seem inclined to give me an allowance that would cover enchanted equipment, so anything I spend on it, I have to earn on my own. And right now, well, my personal funds have some real constraints." She said. "So 1100 it is."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Khalia said:
			
		

> "And right now, well, my personal funds have some real constraints.  So 1100 it is."



The girl nods and has Khalia sign some parchments.  Payment would be in full upon claiming the item the next day.  The noblewoman nods and leaves the blacksmith.

She spends the next half hour wandering the city, deciding on the best place to buy or scribe some new divine scrolls.  She discovers that there is only one temple to the Flame here in the city (and she knows that if she goes there, Nevillom will probably pull her right into meetings or some such and thus she wouldn't get much work done).  She does find several temples dedicated to the Host however... two large ones to the pantheon as a whole, as well as individual ones to Aureon, Balinor, and Dol Arrah.  Upon her inspection, she suspects that the temple to Aureon might be her best bet, as she is an archivist and scribe herself. Thus they might be the most ameniable to assisting her, even if she does worship the Flame.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Ari and Jonas both sign off on the contract, and the armored fool ushers Ari out of his office.  He leaves quietly, picks up Onyx, and heads back the way he came.  After several minutes of walking he comes upon the large Fabricator's Guild buildings.  On the left is the forge and blacksmith, while on the right is a trinket and curio shop.  As these are both House Cannith establishments, Ari knows that the quality of items (both magical and non) will be high.

As he stands outside, he hears the clanging of hammer against metal coming from within the smith, while to the right he sees several people walking in and out of the door to the curio shop.  All of them look pleased with their purchases.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 20, 2006)

Ari makes his way into the trinket shot. Looking over the items for a moment, he makes a beeline for one of the attendants. "You there. I have some purchases I'd like to make. Both here and next door. Can we arrange that?"

OOC: Looking for a _vest of resistance +1_ (1000 gp), _amulet of natural armor +1_ (2000 gp), a potion bracer (100 gp), and two vails of _silversheen_ for the trip (500 gp). He'd also like to get some mwk armor spike for his new chain shirt, perferrably out of cold iron, for another 400 gp and a grand total of 4000 gp.

Edit: Assuming base-line prices.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 20, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Upon her inspection, she suspects that the temple to Aureon might be her best bet, as she is an archivist and scribe herself. Thus they might be the most ameniable to assisting her, even if she does worship the Flame.




Considering this, she decides to pay the temple to Aureon a visit.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Khalia enters the temple of Aureon... or what looks to be more like a library than a temple.  She sees a number of priests and worshipers... all of them sitting at desks, flipping through papers, books, and parchments.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 20, 2006)

Khalia finds the first priest she can drag away from her books for a few minutes. _I really ought to have changed before I came here. Scholar's robes, not weapons and armor, are the order of this place. But surely they have dealt with adventurers before._

"May I ask you a few questions?" She asks.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 21, 2006)

Jango enters the Inn and walk up to his mother. "Is everything fine? Are you too busy without me and Jina giving you some help?" As his mother look at him Jango adds "By the way, I present you Griot." He put his arm next to his shoulder so the bird can place himself on his sleeve and extend the arm to show teh bird to his mother. "I've talk to father. I suggets him to talk to Zan. He seems interested to train me, even if I am not sure it would be all the time. I think you'll have enough job with the Inn without having to look over my training with that."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 21, 2006)

Ari said:
			
		

> "You there. I have some purchases I'd like to make. Both here and next door. Can we arrange that?"




A very attractive blonde woman in the curio shop hustles over to Ari and runs her eyes up and down his body before taking a look at the shopping list that he had written for himself.  She hems and haws over the list for a few seconds.  "Hmm... yes... yes... we have that... not exactly that... I'll check next door for that... hmm..."

She signals to another woman, and the two whisper for a second, before the second woman hustles through a door to head into the forge next door.  The first woman throws a glance back to Ari, her eyes stopping slightly around waist level, then quickly moves through a curtain in the back.  A minute later she comes out with an amulet, two vials with silvery liquid swirling within it, and a belt carrier for potions.  "We have these items in stock.  The amulet will harden your skin considerably, the carrier is of high quality, and the two vials are of silversheen... you aren't the first person to inquire or purchase this item in the last few days.  Several templars have done so as well."  She smiles at the monster hunter and leans forward slightly.  "We do not have this resistance item in vest form, however.  We do have a cloak that accomplishes what you intend... but if you wanted a vest, that would take a few days to design and create.  Would you like to do that, or is the cloak fine?  It's of very fine quality.  And the color matches your tunic and would hang very well over your broad shoulders, if I might say."  She again smiles at Ari and leans forward even more, and he notices how she keeps trying to highlight and emphasize a certain part of her own body that sits within her blouse.

A minute or so later, the second woman returns and holds a silent conference with the blonde woman.  A few nods, and then the blonde comes back to the monster hunter.  "Well, I have good news and bad news.  Good news is that our armourer next door CAN forge and meld some high-quality spikes into your chain shirt.  It IS magical, correct?"  Her lips purse ever so slightly and her eyes casually run over Ari's well-muscled form once more.  "The bad news is that we do not have any cold iron in stock.  Not much call for it in New Galifar... fey creatures wouldn't last five minutes in the jungles around here... not with all the lizardfolk tribes and Rhashaak living out there.  Would you like the spikes forged regardless?  That would take about two days, and you'd need to leave your armor here until then.  Cost of everything-- amulet, vials, carrier, cloak, spikes of masterwork quality... would run you about... 4200.  If you wanted a vest made instead of a cloak, that would bring it up to 4300."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 21, 2006)

Khalia said:
			
		

> "May I ask you a few questions?"



The older Aureon adept she pulls away from his work smiles at Khalia.  "Of course, my child.  How can I help you?"  The two speak for a few minutes about the possibility of scribing some scrolls with several prayers that would create divine magical energy.  The adept is very forthright and is fascinated by Khalia's prayerbook, not having much experience with those who do not receive their divine magic directly through prayer and meditation.  He leads Khalia to one of the side study rooms, and the two begin their work.  He pulls out several prayer books for her to use and look through, and several other adepts come in throughout the day to lend their expertise.  At the end of the evening, Khalia has scribed a scroll with four divine spells on it... _Cure Moderate Wounds, Hold Person, Resist Energy, & Remove Paralysis_.  She spends 300 gold to acquire the raw materials needed to write it, and makes a donation of 100 gold to the church for the efforts of everyone involved.  (Total Cost: 24 XP and 400 GP)

She leaves the temple well into the evening, and the pangs of hunger have overtaken her.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 21, 2006)

Jango said:
			
		

> "Is everything fine? Are you too busy without me and Jina giving you some help?  By the way, I present you Griot."



Morinda looks at her child and grins from ear to ear.  "A familiar.  Oh Jango, he's lovely.  I always thought about casting about for one, but once I married your father I didn't think I should divide my attention.  Your father is my familiar now."  She laughs lightly at her own joke.  "Don't worry about this place... the Lilac always has people lookng for work.  We never intended for you or your sister to work here full time anyway, so you needn't worry."



			
				Jango said:
			
		

> "I've talk to father. I suggets him to talk to Zan. He seems interested to train me, even if I am not sure it would be all the time. I think you'll have enough job with the Inn without having to look over my training with that."



Morinda raises an eyebrow, surprised at her husband's acquiesence to letting someone other than her train Jango.  "Really?  Well... your father is surprising me today.  And I must say, I'm pleased.  But for now... you look like you could use some rest.  There's still warm oatmeal in the kitchens if you want a quick breakfast, but then I think you should get some sleep."   She leans over and kisses Jango on the cheek.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 22, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "Cost of everything-- amulet, vials, carrier, cloak, spikes of masterwork quality... would run you about... 4200.  If you wanted a vest made instead of a cloak, that would bring it up to 4300."



Ari flirts with the attendant light-heartedly. His... reputation... in Seawell kept him from such friendly banter. It put a spring in his step. It was entertainment, and helped pass the time while the quotes were gathered.

Whenever everything was together, he rubs his chin a moment. "Let me tell you what. I'll leave my armor with you so you can start the measurements now. I have some other business to attend to which will give me an idea of how long I'll be in town. Once I got that done, I'll make my final decision. How's that, beautiful?" He adds with a grin.

OOC: He plans on checking in with "the Job" to find out if he has three days. That is his next stop.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 22, 2006)

Ari said:
			
		

> "Let me tell you what. I'll leave my armor with you so you can start the measurements now. I have some other business to attend to which will give me an idea of how long I'll be in town. Once I got that done, I'll make my final decision. How's that, beautiful?"



Upon hearing the 'beautiful' comment, her eyes sparkle ever so slightly and her body language relaxes just a bit... now that she knows her come ons are being reciprocated.  She laughs airily and says "Don't worry... I've been measuring you up since you came in here."

She takes a long look up and down him, not even trying to hide it anymore.  But as she turns, she sees that the second woman (who is quite a bit older than she is) looking at her with her arms crossed and a 'tsk tsk' look on her face.  The blonde woman suddenly straightens up, makes her face do neutral, and tries to go back to a more official tone.  "Um... would you like us to hold these other items for you sir, or will you take any of them now?  If you'd like the amulet, vials, and carrier straight away, that would be 2600."   She then throws one more glance to the older woman to see if she is paying attention, then the blonde leans over the counter once more and says very quietly to Ari under her breath "I'd be happy to deliver these _personally_ this evening, if you'd like?"


----------



## Velmont (Dec 22, 2006)

"I'm tired. I'll go get some sleep." Jango goes to his room and once inside, close teh door and open teh shutter. He puts the eagle on the window's edge. "I'm feeling sleepy, so I'll get some rest." he tells to Griot. "But I'll leave the windows open, so you can go outside if you want. I'm so tired that even teh sun and the noise won't prevent me to sleep." Jango change his clothing to keep something light he usualy wear when he sleep and lay down on his bed. He looks at Griot.

"I hope you'll like your new life. I don't know why, but he was against that idea..." tells Jango, with some concerns. "Against I summon a familiar. Against that i talk of him to anyone. Against I keep friends. Why do he want to isolate me? It worry me." After a moment of silence he adds. "I'm stupid, you can feels my emotion, not read my thoughts. A few days ago, I stop some cultist in some hidden underground shrine. And it seems there was a voice that inhabit this shrine. It talked to me. It tells me he has answers about my mark." Jango shows his mark to Griot. "That mark is not welcome among humans. Or any other races. But I have it, and it wasn't my choice. I got it from birth. Only my close family know about it. It gives me powers, but I don't know what lies under that mark. I want to know, as ignorance is the source of fear. I want to vanquish that fear that lives in me."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 26, 2006)

> "That mark is not welcome among humans. Or any other races. But I have it, and it wasn't my choice. I got it from birth. Only my close family know about it. It gives me powers, but I don't know what lies under that mark. I want to know, as ignorance is the source of fear. I want to vanquish that fear that lives in me."




Griot looks at Jango as the elf explains himself, but there is no emotional resonance from the hawk.  It either doesn't understand how strongly Jango fears the public perception with regards to the aberrant mark, or the hawk doesn't care.  Is Jango making too big an issue of having this mark?  Ari would certainly seem to think so.  But then again... the voice would say he's not making the issue big enough.

Jango lies down to go to sleep.  As relaxation washes over him, he thinks about his mark.  He drifts off to sleep.

And that's when the nightmare begins.

*"YOU DO NOT LISTEN!!!"*

The face is horrid... skin pulled overly tight around a mishapen skull... eye sockets empty and white... tentacles reaching out from the pocked, swollen, pinkish skin.

*"YOU DOOM YOURSELF JANGO!!!  YOU IGNORE OUR WARNINGS!!!  YOU DO NOT LEARN!!!"*

Jango is back in the cultist's temple standing in front of the tall statue.  Only the statue is not stone anyomore... it is that horrid pink flesh.  This... thing... this human?  This... creature... stands over the elf, and a look of absolutely rage creases his face.  Jango tires to run, but he finds his feet are cemented into the floor.  He cannot move.  He is stuck.  And as he looks up at this twelve foot monstrosity before him, he is afraid.  So very, very afraid.

*"WE TRY AND HELP YOU, BUT YOU IGNORE US!!!  WE TRY TO BE KIND AND YOU SLAP US IN THE FACE!!!  YOUR MARK WILL BRING YOU NOTHING BUT SUFFERING IF YOU DO NOT HEED OUR WARNINGS!!!  BUT YOU PAY NO ATTENTION TO WHAT WE SAY!!!"*

A six foot long arm reaches down towards him, and the taloned hand reaches out, grabs Jango by the chin, and squeezes his face.  It pulls Jango's eyes directly into his.

*"RETURN TO THE TEMPLE!  DO NOT DELAY!  WE HAVE FINISHED BEING KIND!  OUR KINDNESS HAS BEEN THROWN BACK INTO OUR FACES!  COME BACK TO THE TEMPLE OR ALL THAT YOU LOVE WILL DIE!"

"DO YOU HEAR US, JANGO?"

"ALL -- THAT -- YOU -- LOVE -- WILL -- DIE." *

And the hand squeezes shut and crushes Jango's skull.





"ARRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!"

Jango wakes with a start.  He is in his bedroom.  The sun outside seems to be setting.  He quickly looks around and sees that Griot is not here.  It was a dream.  A nightmare.  But so real.  So very real.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 26, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> He knocks on the door two times, and for a few seconds no one answers.  However, Skarghash then hears some movement inside and then the symbol on the door opens inward, allowing a face to be seen in the small peephole.  The voice inside says "Yes?"




The man looks at Skarghash and waits.  But no response comes.  He snaps his fingers and barks out a little louder in case the halfork didn't hear him.  "Hey buddy!  Can I help you?  Whatcha want?"  He waits a bit longer to see if the halfork has something to say.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 26, 2006)

Jango stands up and go to the small bassin where thre is some water. It is not fresh, but it will be perfect to remove the sweat on his face. As he puts his hand into the water, he sees them still shacking. He stares a moment at them and takes a deep breath. He starts to control his body, his feeling, as he use to do each time he thinks of his mark. This state of calm and inner peace of perfect control over his body seems easier to have with time, but tonight, it took him hard efforts. He finally wash his face with the water.

He stares a moment at the windows. He slept a long sleep. No doubt he will have difficulty to sleep tonight... but do he really want to sleep? Jango had been interested to come back to teh temple to have answers. The idea had evolved... now he wanted to confront that thing... but could he do that alone? He needed to speak to that thing, alone, without anyone to interfer. The others would not understand... except maybe Ari, but he was no more in town.

Jango looks at his things and pack it in a backpack. As he has done so many times with his sister, he makes sure no one can see him, take out by the windows. Instead fo leaving, he simply hide his backpack and come back in his room. He now just needed to get out by teh main door, so his parents just think he has decided to take a walk with Griot to show up the town.

The young elf exit his room and and go to the common room. "Good night mom. I wanted to go take a walk around teh town and to the light house, to show Griot a bit the town, so he become familiar with the surrounding." He grabs a pece of bread and dired meat. "Can I?"


----------



## stonegod (Dec 26, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "Um... would you like us to hold these other items for you sir, or will you take any of them now?  If you'd like the amulet, vials, and carrier straight away, that would be 2600."   She then throws one more glance to the older woman to see if she is paying attention, then the blonde leans over the counter once more and says very quietly to Ari under her breath "I'd be happy to deliver these _personally_ this evening, if you'd like?"



Ari smiles, and states that he'll take the ready items now. "My arrangements for the night are a bit... fluid right now, so I'll have to return for the others." He makes his payment, gathers his new things, and winks at the attendant with a closing, "Thanks for the assistance."

Back out in Newthrone, Ari makes his way to cathedral of the Silver Flame. He was not thrilled about having to work with Flamists, and though individually they could be fine---Lady ir'Indari had not been a burr---most of them were too arrogant for his tastes. But, a job was a job. That's what he told himself, anyway.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 26, 2006)

Ari said:
			
		

> "My arrangements for the night are a bit... fluid right now, so I'll have to return for the others. Thanks for the assistance."



The woman smiles.  "Of course.  You are very welcome.  Amulet, vials and carrier are 2600 gold.  We will start the measurements and the construction of the spikes straight away, and that will be 500 gold upon completion.  Did you want either the cloak of resistance or for us to begin sewing a vest?  The cloak would be 1100 and you could take it with you now... or 1200 for a vest and it would take two days to sew and enchant."


----------



## stonegod (Dec 27, 2006)

"I'll get back to you on that question once I find out what my employer wants of me. Thanks."


~~~

At the cathedral, Ari looks around for the where this 'Elder Nevillom' could be found. Probably somewhere ostentatious.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 28, 2006)

Jango said:
			
		

> "Good night mom. I wanted to go take a walk around teh town and to the light house, to show Griot a bit the town, so he become familiar with the surrounding.  "Can I?"



Morinda glances quickly outside to see the sun setting and thinks about it for a second.  "Well, you can walk around town.  That should be all right.  But no going to the lighthouse... you are not to leave the city walls.  That lighthouse is still a scene of a grisly crime, and I have no idea what your father has done out there yet.  It's just not safe.  But taking Griot through town should be fine."


----------



## Velmont (Dec 28, 2006)

"Fine." tells Jango and leaves. Once outside, he calls Griot to him. he search the sky with his eyes in hope to see the bird. He slowly walks toward his pack and take it.

_What a shame... they'll know soon enough I have disobayed again. I do not know what father will tell after that, but I won't let that things rules my life... I'm a fool to go back there. After that, I'll see._


----------



## drothgery (Dec 30, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> She leaves the temple well into the evening, and the pangs of hunger have overtaken her.




Khalia takes a meal at her inn, and then goes to sleep, intending to visit the Temple of the Flame on the morrow.


----------



## Brogarn (Jan 3, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> He knocks on the door two times, and for a few seconds no one answers.  However, he then hears some movement inside and then the symbol on the door opens inward, allowing a face to be seen in the small peephole.  The voice inside says "Yes?"




Skarg, feeling out of place, was caught off guard causing a lack of sarcastic reply. Err... ya... I was looking for a...  he takes a moment to remember the guy's name oh... Zendarrill Lorren. Supposed to be some kind of wilderness expert and trainer. He shuffles his right foot a bit and thinks _Damn. Can't even think of a proper joke to some guy shoving his face out of a hole. There's a first impression blown._


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 3, 2007)

Ari arrives at the front doors of the large temple dedicated to the Silver Flame.  As he walks into the building, he arrives inside the main chapel and sees many parishioners sitting and kneeling in prayer as a priest stands at the pulpit.  He stops for a second to listen to the priest's speech, then realizes that this probably isn't where Elder Nevillom is (not if the man is preparing to go on some sort of crusade).  He turns and walks back out the front doors and then circles the building.

Going around the back, he walks through a large gate that opens into a beautfully landscaped garden and courtyard... and it's here that he finds what he's looking for.  A number of armor and weapons racks are set up, several tents have been erected with maps and papers tacked up, and many clerics, templars, paladins and priests can be seen walking about and talking.

Ari walks into the courtyard confidentally, and then is noticed by an older gentleman in leather armor who is stapping a morningstar to his belt.  Ari recognizes the man he believes... he thinks he was in the caravan they took up from Seawell.  The templar also recognizes Ari and he breaks out into a large grin.  "Why hello there!  Long time no see, although I don't believe we were ever formally introduced.  Tod Ellston.  I saw you several times on our ride up here, yes?"   He walks forward with his hand outstretched, and when he shakes Ari's hand, the monster hunter notices the man does not let go but continues to shake it.  "I didn't realize you were a Flamer as well, otherwise I would have asked you to join myself and the other Servant of the Flame into our carriage to talk shop.  Are you here to get suited up for our little extravaganza?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 3, 2007)

Jango grabs his backpack and then makes his way through town, trying his best to avoid anyone who might recognize him (especially militia men).  The trip out to the lighthouse will be long on foot, and he knows he probably won't arrive until way after dark... probably approaching midnight.  Making this trip in the dark is perhaps not the safest or smartest idea he's ever had... but Jango also knows that he's much less likely to be seen, and thus can get out there unhindered.  Griot finially returns and lands upon his shoulder.

Jango reaches one of the less-used gates on the northwest side of town, and then circles around a pair of buildings to the left of it that abut the 10 foot high city wall.  He sneaks up onto and across a series of barrels and the roof of a small pig stable, then crosses over to the roof of the first building and then climbs up onto the wall.  This is the secret path which he and his sister have used for years to get out of Seawell without being seen, and he makes use of it again.  From the top of the ten foot wall, he takes a quick look back and forth to see if anyone notices him, then he drops from the wall into a pile of leaves that is hidden behind several larges bushes.  

He gets up, brushes himself off, then hurries off from town heading towards the lighthouse.  The sun has just finished setting, so it's not yet really dark... so Jango wisely stays more in the treeline as he follows the path of the road heading south.  It's going to take several hours at least to reach the lighthouse on foot, then another ten or twenty to try and find the fissure in the ground (if it already hasn't been blasted closed).  He has a long night ahead of him.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 3, 2007)

The meal that Khalia had was a wonderful mutton with spiced potatoes.  One thing she always knew... the haflings were wonderful cooks.  After supper she returned to her room and got some rest in a comfortable bed.

The next morning she gets up and washes herself thoroughly.  She then stands over her luggage and goes through the same questions in her head that she went through yesterday... _what does Elder Nevillom want to see?  The Lady, the Scholar, or the Adventurer?_  And once she decides on an outfit, is there anything else she needs to do before going to the temple?  All these decisions she has to make...


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 3, 2007)

Skarg said:
			
		

> Err... ya... I was looking for a... oh... Zendarrill Lorren. Supposed to be some kind of wilderness expert and trainer.



The man inside the peephole takes a few seconds to process the halfork's response, then he nods one time and closes the small door.  Skarg hears several locks being unhooked on the inside, and then the door swings open.

The man standing in front of him wears a full tunic, trousers, and has two daggers strapped to either side of his hips.  On the tunic on his chest is emblazoned the same twin dagger on a sun design that Skarg saw on the door.  The scout also notices that the man has a small pouch of many strange items on his belt, and that his face and fingertips are a bit sooty.  Obviously this guy's been working on something.

"You're here for Zendarrill, eh?  Good.  He's a fine tracker and could use the students.  Haven't been able to supply him many this season... the Shapers just don't gather as much interest as us Mages.  So come on in.  My name's Len.  Welcome to the home of the Daggerspell Guardians."

Daggerspell Guardians?  Is that who Zendarrill Lorren works with?  Skarg's heard rumors about the group... a band of spellcasters who try to do good by their actions and deeds.  Not affiliated with any of the churches or any of the Houses, but instead just adventurers who live by a moral code.  If this Lorren is a member, then things'll get very interesting indeed!

Len leads the halfork into the small, cluttered front room and offers him a seat.  Papers, books, vials, plants, and most especially several daggers, can be strewn and piled up about the room.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 3, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "I didn't realize you were a Flamer as well, otherwise I would have asked you to join myself and the other Servant of the Flame into our carriage to talk shop.  Are you here to get suited up for our little extravaganza?"



Ari gives the man one of his patented lopsided grins and remarks, "No Flamer am I. Ari Osten, Monster Hunter. Deneith pointed me this way, apparently Elder Nevillom requested their services. Could you direct me to him?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 3, 2007)

Ari said:
			
		

> "No Flamer am I. Ari Osten, Monster Hunter. Deneith pointed me this way, apparently Elder Nevillom requested their services. Could you direct me to him?"



The elder Ellston gives a quick bark of laughter, then claps Ari on the shoulder.  "Good luck on that score, my friend!  I got here several hours ago and still haven't gotten a chance to talk with him.  He's inside working on _official church business_" Ellston says, emphasizing the final three words in a sarcastic manner.  "But if you'll be hitting the road with us, you'll want to check in with Cerril over there.  She'll take down everything about you and give you all the info you need.  I actually don't think we're heading out for two more days, but she might have other stuff for you to do."

Ari looks over and sees a huge female shifter clad in a gorgeous set of full platemail standing off to one side with several parchments, writing down information and looking at the various clergymen wandering the area.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 3, 2007)

Ari raises his eyebrow at the mention of a shifter leading this expedition, but says nothing of it. Humans slaughtered humans by the score in the Last War; a shifter leading a lyncanthrope purge is just the way the Mockery would like it.

The hunter approaches said shifter and at an opprotune moment introduces himself. As usual, he gets straight to business. "Ari Osten, Monster Hunter. Got a tip from Deneith that you could use my services. Wanted to know what was in store, the pay,  when we were leaving, and any other pertinents  so I can make arrangements beforehand."


----------



## Velmont (Jan 3, 2007)

Jango haste a bit his steps. He know that he will not have much time. Tomorrow morning, most likely his father will try to search him again, and he wouldn't take much time to think about the fissure. But he will not go there with his father, or with anyone else. What lay in there is too dangerous... what lies in there? Now that Jango is thinking about it, he has no answers, and it was too late to search for one. It would not wait.

As he travel, Jango prefer to use a little light as possible. He don't want to attrack any attention on him. He just travel under teh cover of night, using his elven vision and the light of the stars and moon. He continues his way, but at each steps, he feels his determination shacking a bit... a doubt growing in him.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 4, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> The next morning she gets up and washes herself thoroughly.  She then stands over her luggage and goes through the same questions in her head that she went through yesterday... _what does Elder Nevillom want to see?  The Lady, the Scholar, or the Adventurer?_  And once she decides on an outfit, is there anything else she needs to do before going to the temple?  All these decisions she has to make...




... and she considered. There would be many Knights Templar here; few, if any, would be of the Archivists Order. And none would be the heir to house ir'Indari. So it was in her role as Lady Khalia ir'Indari that she presented herself to the main temple of the Flame in the city.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ari said:
			
		

> "Ari Osten, Monster Hunter. Got a tip from Deneith that you could use my services. Wanted to know what was in store, the pay,  when we were leaving, and any other pertinents  so I can make arrangements beforehand."



The large shifter looks eye to eye with Ari, running a critical look over the monster hunter.  Her features are porcine, and the pair of tusks that stick out from her lower jaw are probably quite capable of causing pain from a bite.  If you weren't paying attention, you might almost think she was a halfork... but the dark hair on her body, pink hue to her skin, and wide flat nose definitely peg her as a shifter by one who can identify such things.

"Cerril Maise.  Exorcist of the Silver Flame.  Jonas sent you, hmm?  It's about time that drunkard did something right."

She looks down at her parchment and scribbles some things down, then flips a page back and begins reading from another sheet of parchment.  The words are awfully familiar.  "Werebeasts are roaming the jungle forests north of Newthrone... spotted by travellers coming south from Whitecliff on boats. This is a holy crusade to rid the world again of the foul demons of ages past.  Two hundred up front, another eight upon completion."   She looks up from the parchment and back to Ari.  "We leave in two days time... the morning after next.  You will be part of a scouting contingent that will go up the river by boat and then get off at the last place the werecreatures were spotted.  This group will be led by yours truly, and you will answer to me.  We will do things by the tenets of the Silver Flame and no other.  I want to make this perfectly clear, since you certainly do not look like a follower of the faith.  Elder Nevillom will lead the main force on foot to the north and they will meet up with us once we have a good indication of location."  She scribbles one more thing down on paper, then looks up again.  "Until we leave, your time is yours.  Any other questions?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 5, 2007)

It is a little before midnight when Jango sees the lighthouse through the trees in the full moonlight.  Unlike before when they arrived, the searchlight is now working perfectly, and the stream of light that circles out from it lightens the entire area.  Jango approaches, and notices that he sees no light coming from within the lighthouse itself.  If he had to guess, it probably means that none of the Watchmen from town remained here, because otherwise he would have seen a guard out front or some lights on inside the tower.  He makes his way down towards the rocky shoal and stands outside the building.

Does he go inside, or does he try and pick his way through the underbrush to find the small path past the wooden signal tower in hopes of reaching the crevasse to the tunnels below?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 5, 2007)

Lady ir'Indari, dressed in her finery, makes her way through town early in the morning of her second day in Newthrone.  The hustle and bustle has already begun, but people recognize a noblewoman when they see one, and nod and bow as they part for her as she walks.

After a time she arrives outside the Silver Flame temple, and can see through the open doors that services are going on.  This of course isn't surprising, as Flame services run on a continuous cycle, allowing parishioners to come in and pay respects at any point in the day.  As she looks inside, she hears the clanging of weaponry coming from around the back of the building, and she takes that to be where this "crusade" is probably gathering.

She walks behind the temple into the large courtyard to find a very intriguing site.  The Knight Templar that she travelled up her with, Tod Ellston, is engaged in a swordfight with a female in full platemail armor.  Ellston is huffing and puffing, running all around trying to find the best way to attack, but the woman with obvious pig-like features is easily able to fend off his blows.

What exactly is going on around here?!?


----------



## stonegod (Jan 5, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "We will do things by the tenets of the Silver Flame and no other.  I want to make this perfectly clear, since you certainly do not look like a follower of the faith."



Ari suppresses an inner groan, but he knew what he was signing up for when he took the job. As long as he didn't put his foot in his mouth like a Luttin and they did not try to ram their theology down his throat, he'd make this work. 



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "Until we leave, your time is yours.  Any other questions?"



"What are the rules of engagement then? Are we to kill... my apologies, purge... on sight or do we parlay first? What tactics are not acceptable?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ari said:
			
		

> "What are the rules of engagement then? Are we to kill... my apologies, purge... on sight or do we parlay first? What tactics are not acceptable?"



"Elder Nevillom will address all of those kind of concerns when we gather to leave in two days time.  However, if you would like a preliminary guess... my belief is that we in the scout team will be an intelligence-gathering force, and will not make any moves to violence until the larger crusade arrives on foot and Elder Nevillom can make a determination.  There is some concern that we might not in fact be dealing with a true lycanthropic plague, but rather some druidic, or shifter traditions instead... but the Elderman will have more details when we leave."

"Any other questions?"


----------



## stonegod (Jan 5, 2007)

Ari shakes his head. "Nope. I'll take my advance now and see you in two."

~~~

After finishing his business with Cerril, Ari head's back to the Cannith shop and let them know that he'd take the vest and the spikes assuming they'd be done before he left the morning after next. Then, he looks for a place to stay. Someplace nice, but not too fancy. The Green Lilac was nice and all, but he looked forward to what a city could provide.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 6, 2007)

As he see the lighthouse he stops a moment and stare at it. "It is here all the trouble started." tells Jango to Griot. "The family who lived here was killed by some pirates, the same one who discovered the hidden lair in the cave... or I should say, expose it, as they already knew it was there." After making sure there is no one in the lighthouse, he start to follow teh beach and head for teh old pirate's camp. "We must hurry, I want to be there before the watchmen, once I'll be back there and..."

_And what?_ More he was thinking of it, more he feel foolish to go there alone. He was playing his game doing so... but did he had a choice?


----------



## drothgery (Jan 6, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Lady ir'Indari, dressed in her finery, makes her way through town early in the morning of her second day in Newthrone.  The hustle and bustle has already begun, but people recognize a noblewoman when they see one, and nod and bow as they part for her as she walks.




Ignoring Tod for the moment, Khalia tries to find someone in charge; even in her guise as Lady ir'Indari, the sigils of the Knights Templar and the Archivist's Order are quite visibile in what she wears.


----------



## Brogarn (Jan 9, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "You're here for Zendarrill, eh?  Good.  He's a fine tracker and could use the students.  Haven't been able to supply him many this season... the Shapers just don't gather as much interest as us Mages.  So come on in.  My name's Len.  Welcome to the home of the Daggerspell Guardians."
> 
> Daggerspell Guardians?  Is that who Zendarrill Lorren works with?  Skarg's heard rumors about the group... a band of spellcasters who try to do good by their actions and deeds.  Not affiliated with any of the churches or any of the Houses, but instead just adventurers who live by a moral code.  If this Lorren is a member, then things'll get very interesting indeed!
> 
> Len leads the halfork into the small, cluttered front room and offers him a seat.  Papers, books, vials, plants, and most especially several daggers, can be strewn and piled up about the room.




Skarg's eyebrows quickly raise with his suprise of the group he's stumbled across. He lowers his eyebrows in an attempt to compose himself and while scratching his cheek he says Interesting. I've stumbled across a band of do gooder vigilantes. My luck just gets better and better. Sighing, he continues Look, I hope I'm not in for a lot of sermons and talk of the "greater good". I'm just here for a bit of training. I've got the cash to pay, but my life and soul are my own. They may be ugly, but they're mine.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 9, 2007)

The shifter sends Ari over to another Brother, who gives him numerous papers to sign and then a Kundrarak guilder note for 200.  Ari takes it and leaves the the temple, heading over to the Cannith shop.

He stops in to see the blonde woman again, informs her of his intention to order the spikes and the vest (which she says she'll be able to have for him first thing in the morning on the second day before he returns to the temple).  He then leaves to find a good inn of some quality.

He speaks with a couple people about good places to stay, and is told of a number of them.  Down at the docks are where the sailor's inns and taverns are... rowdy places with lots of action.  Two inns of House Jorasco at opposite ends of the city are of extremely high quality, but both are in areas where there is little to do.  A popular and large inn on the northside of Newthrone is connected to a fighting ring, two taverns, a gambling establishment, and is known for employing ladies of questionable morals to work the crowd.  Finally, there are a number of smaller places tucked in here and there that serve passable food and drink and employ Phiarlan entertainers on occasion.  If there is anything entertainment-wise Ari might want, there's probably an inn that has it or is near a place that does.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 9, 2007)

For twenty minutes Jango picks his way along the small path that the pirates emblazoned from their camp to where the signal fire tower stood.  The elf notices that the signal tower no longer stands, and when looking out into the water, only two of the three ships run aground is still there.  Perhaps they were able to salvage one of them?

Jango and Griot return to the clearing beachside and move up into the camp area.  Remnants of what used to be here can still be seen... broken sticks and posts, abandoned firepits, footprints all over the place.  When he moves up to where the split rock was that contained the shaft down into the crevasse, he sees that there are a number of wooden planks that have been hammered into the stone over the opening.

The spikes and planks used to block the opening look fairly secure, so it's going to take some effort to get the tunnel open again.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 9, 2007)

Khalia passes by the area of the courtyard where Tod and the female shift are fighting, and she moves over to the pavilion and stage area.  Here she finds a number of knights either watching the fight or talking with each other.  As she moves towards them, a figure wearing long white robes walks out from inside the temple's rear doors and immediately all the knights in this area stop what they are doing and bow low to this man.  He is an older gentleman, greying a bit at the temples, a face that has holds a look of stern warning that quite possibly has never left it.

He advances on the group of knights and signals for them to rise from their bows.  "Count?  How many do we have?  I need at least a dozen for the sailing craft and fifty to join me on the road."   Two of the knights immediately spring into action, rushing over to a table with many pieces of parchment and begin sifting through them all.  "What of Deneith?  Did they find us anybody?  Looking through our ranks we are short of quality swords."

Khalia stands before the group, is noticed by a couple of the knights, but neither of them address her as they are still at attention to this other cleric who is speaking.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 9, 2007)

Skarg said:
			
		

> Interesting. I've stumbled across a band of do gooder vigilantes. My luck just gets better and better.  Look, I hope I'm not in for a lot of sermons and talk of the "greater good". I'm just here for a bit of training. I've got the cash to pay, but my life and soul are my own. They may be ugly, but they're mine.



The man frowns at Skargash's response... aparently not taking too kindly to the halfork's presumptions.  "Here now... that's pretty loud talk from a guy wearing a do-gooder town guard's tunic.  You here for training, or you want some black paint to color that kettle of yours?"  Len moves over to a stack of papers and begins rifling through them.

"No one asked you here, buddy.  You don't like what we do... the door's right there.  The Guardians are not vigilantes, nor do we "sermonize".  We're men and women bound by a common cause and a common methodology, that's all.  Not everyone out there can afford to hire Blademarks or get the Sentinel Marshals to help them out... and we do what we can to pick up the slack."

He finally finds the roll of parchment he was looking for and he tosses it to Skarghash.  "Lorren's out of town at the moment... further up north in the wilds.  Them's the directions of where his encampment is.  He's got several apprentices out there right now, and I'm sure he'd welcome another trainee... provided he didn't piss him off by getting all holier-than-thou that is."

Len stands back up and looks at the halfork.  "You paying for training... Lorren'll set the price when you arrive.  It'll take you a day and a half to get up to the camp.  And despite whatever you might have heard about us... one thing is certain.  The Valenar knows his stuff.  You want to learn what it's like to live and work out in the wilderness, he'll drill it into you.  That's for damn sure.  Now you have any more questions, or do you want to just insult me again?"


----------



## stonegod (Jan 9, 2007)

Ari wants some comfort and to relax. While showing off was fun, he wanted to enjoy some creature comforts while still in town. He would have enough fighting in a few days. 

With that, he retires to one of the halfling run joints.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 10, 2007)

"Wood... I hope father have thought of a better way to prevent people to come in... or things to come out." tells Jango to himself. He stares a moment at the wooden plank and then decide to concentrate. Gathering the energy that flow in his vein, he try to form it has the most destructive way he can. To his suprise, not only did the fire get out of his palm, but instead of being the small burning light, it was a very hot ray that has flash in the darkness of teh night. As his eyes start to see again in the shadows of the night, he look how hard he has started to pass through the planks.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Scorching Ray on the planks.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## drothgery (Jan 10, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Khalia stands before the group, is noticed by a couple of the knights, but neither of them address her as they are still at attention to this other cleric who is speaking.




Khalia waits until the cleric is finished before calling attention to herself.


----------



## Brogarn (Jan 10, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "Now you have any more questions, or do you want to just insult me again?"




Skarg patiently waits through the man's rant being more than used to folks overreacting to what he considers damn funny jokes.

No... no I'm good. I was going to comment on your unfortunate taste in shoes, but I figure that would be overdoing it. Anyways, thank your for the information and I'll be on my way.

Skarg gives a slight bow then makes for the door.

OOC: Assuming there's nothing more said here, Skarg will look into making his way towards the encampment. 

Also, I'm trying to balance sarcastic remarks and his 6 charisma so that what he says will be funny to him, but possibly come off as snide to others. Not sure how I'm doing, but that's been what I've been attempting.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 10, 2007)

Elder Nevillom said:
			
		

> "Count?  How many do we have?  I need at least a dozen for the sailing craft and fifty to join me on the road. What of Deneith?  Did they find us anybody?  Looking through our ranks we are short of quality swords."



The two templars come over with the parchments of information.  One of them takes have the sheets and says to the cleric "We have ten on the scout patrol, and we're at forty-two on the main force.  We're still waiting for another fourteen to check in."  The other templar looks at the sheets he has.  "Deneith has supplied us with five.  Four for the main force and one that Cerril has assigned to the scouting party.  I actually don't think he's been counted, so that would make eleven for the scouting party."  The first templar replies "Once the last fourteen check in, we should get at least one or two more for the scouts, the rest will go with you."

The older cleric nods at the information, signals for the paperwork (which gets handed to him) and begins looking through things.  The clangs of the swords elsewhere in the yard makes his head fly up and he immediately points to one of the men.  "Tell whoever is making that ruckus to knock it off.  Now!"  He then goes back to looking at the papers.  As one templar rushes off to the fighting elsewhere in the yard, the other five stand there silently again.  They occasionally look at Khalia, but do not address her.  She thinks they have taken notice of her Silver Flame and Archivists jewelry and know that she's one of them... but it hasn't inspired them to speak to her as of yet.  The cleric continues reading.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 10, 2007)

As Jango concentrates, the wooden planks begin to smoke... then suddenly they burst into flame!  All five of them roar, and the heat they give off is immense.  Griot flaps off of Jango's shoulder to avoid the blast of heat, and the elf takes a few steps back.  The light from the flame dances in Jango's eyes as he stares at it, and in the back of his mind he hears...

"Goooooooood.  Yessssssss."

After about five or ten minutes the fire burns down as all the wood has turned to ash and fallen within the crevasse.  When the area is finally cool to the touch, Jango moves to the hole and looks down into it.  Two things are abundantly clear... one, it is VERY dark down there now (what with no torches lining the tunnel anymore)... and two, the ladder that had been screwed to the shaft wall is now gone.  There is no easy way down there anymore, and to jump would involve a drop of about thirty or forty feet.  He has his work cut out for him.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 10, 2007)

Skarghash takes his leave of the Daggerspell headquarters and returns to the main street.  As he reads the directions, he sees that when Len said it was a day and a half outside of town... he must have meant by horse or by boat.  Because if the scale of the map is correct, there's no way in hell he'd make it there on foot in a day and a half.

That means he needs to find, buy, or rent for himself a steed or passage on a boat.  He also has quite a bit of gold in his pocket, and perhaps restocking or acquiring some new equipment might be in order before he leaves as well.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 10, 2007)

Ari arrives at the Seven Sabres Inn... a large, whitewashed stone building on the west side of the city.  The House Ghallandra sigil hangs prominently from above it's door, and as the monster hunter approaches, he sees quite a few people sitting on a patio one floor up outside a door leading into the second floor of the inn.  This seems to be a rather affluent neighborhood, and this assumption is borne out as he notices no beggary or wayward children crowding the streets.

He enters the building and speaks to a elvish woman behind the counter.  He rents a fine room and when he goes up there, he unpacks, undresses, and cleans and washes himself up.  His night is his own... and he needs to decide what (if anything) he wants to do with it.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 11, 2007)

"Jango, you've been so concentrated to go to speak to that voice that you forgot to think on _how_ you will reach that room..." Jango starts to look around for a rope. Ther had so many rope, but the watchmen have done a good job and have mostly clean the place. Also, Jango have never been the best climber.

"Take a moment to rest and think." As Jango scan the surrounding for anything to help his climbing, But quickly, his mind is elsewhere. He remembers what the voice told him when he first heard it, when he was in the temple, how interesting, how it was speaking of his direst desire. But then, it speak more and more, and each advice was to push him away from his family, friends, companions, form the people who help him. But why does he fears so much his mark, why do he want ot understand it? To make people understand that the mark is not a dangerous, to make them understand he is not dangerous, to keep his friends... his fear have been so driving in the last days that he didn't saw he was doing the opposite.

But that voice have threaten him... but what could that voice do? Speak to him, give him nightmare. What else? It was trapped into his temple, at te bottom of that pit, far into teh cave, wareded by two glyphs that only four persons know the key.What could it do that could kill his family if it cannot even help a follower to reach him. The pirates needed Luttin helps to open the door.

"You can speak to me even when I am in the village, so we can speak here." Jango tells aloud, in direction of the hole. "Tell me, why should I come up to your temple. You can explain me who you are, why you want to help me, why you want to isolate me, why I _must_ come to the temple, how you can hurt the people around me when you can't even get out of your temple. Be an ally and act like it, or be my enemy and show me your worse, but one thing is sure, I won't be your own."


----------



## stonegod (Jan 11, 2007)

Ari spends his time relaxing and taking it easy for the next few days, enjoying the fruits of civilization while he can.


----------



## Brogarn (Jan 11, 2007)

Standing in front of the door of the Daggerspell Guardians, Skarg takes in the scenery of the city around him. _Why am I doing all of this, again? Why am I bothering? Guess there's just nothing better to do._ With a shrug and a sigh, he starts asking around about a weaponsmith. One with quality goods for sale.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 11, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> The older cleric nods at the information, signals for the paperwork (which gets handed to him) and begins looking through things.  The clangs of the swords elsewhere in the yard makes his head fly up and he immediately points to one of the men.  "Tell whoever is making that ruckus to knock it off.  Now!"  He then goes back to looking at the papers.  As one templar rushes off to the fighting elsewhere in the yard, the other five stand there silently again.  They occasionally look at Khalia, but do not address her.  She thinks they have taken notice of her Silver Flame and Archivists jewelry and know that she's one of them... but it hasn't inspired them to speak to her as of yet.  The cleric continues reading.




"Excuse me." Khalia said. "I am Lady Khalia ir'Indari. Knights Templar, Archivisits Order. I heard the summons."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Jango said:
			
		

> "You can speak to me even when I am in the village, so we can speak here. Tell me, why should I come up to your temple. You can explain me who you are, why you want to help me, why you want to isolate me, why I _must_ come to the temple, how you can hurt the people around me when you can't even get out of your temple. Be an ally and act like it, or be my enemy and show me your worse, but one thing is sure, I won't be your own."



After Jango talks to the air at the top of the crevasse, he sits and waits for an answer.

None comes.

He waits longer.

Again... no answer comes.

And longer.

Nothing.

What has happened?  Why does this voice not answer him directly?  Was his impression correct... that this voice is nothing but an annoyance that cannot act on him in any way?  Despite it's claims, there is nothing this voice can do to him or his family?  Frustration begins setting in... as Jango's desire for answers about his mark is tempered by his annoyance for being taken for a fool.

After thirty minutes of contemplation, he stands up and brushes himself off... having made the decision to return home.  The voice did not have an answer for his questions, and thus he has nothing for the voice.  As Jango turns his head to address Griot...

...there is a sudden burning sensation on his mark.

It burns...

AND BURNS...

Jango suddenly drops to his knees and screams in agony as his dragonmark feels as though it's being pressed with a flaming iron.  Griot squawks maddeningly and flaps up off of the elf's shoulder, and the boy falls to the ground.  He tries desperately to "put out" the flaming sensation, but nothing he does can stop the excrutiating pain.  And within seconds... he falls into the darkness of unconsciousness.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Skargash said:
			
		

> _Why am I doing all of this, again? Why am I bothering? Guess there's just nothing better to do._



This was a good question.  Why was he doing this?  He didn't need to come to Newthrone... didn't need to take any training... didn't need to do anything.  He could just as easily stayed back in Seawell and went back to work.  Or took a vacation and spent two weeks staring out into the sea.  Why do anything?  What was the point?  Was there really just nothing better to do?

Skarghash thought about this as he returned to the main boulevard and started looking for a reputable blacksmith.  He knew he probably couldn't afford any high-quality Cannith merchandise necessarily... but he also didn't really know what he wanted to buy.  If anything.

He is pointed in the direction of a dwarven blacksmith a few blocks away and he wanders over to it.  When he arrives, he sees that it is quite serviceable and has quite a number of quality items to purchase if he so chose.  But that brought him back to the question that was nagging since he left the Guardian's headquarters... what is he doing?  What is his purpose?  What does he want?

The halfork realizes that if he can't even figure out why he's doing what he's doing... that he's just sleepwalking through life... then there's no reason to do anything.  The world is completely open to him.  No one is making him do anything.  There is no path laid out before him that he must take.  He has a free choice.

And a choice should be made.  Otherwise... why bother living at all?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Khalia said:
			
		

> "Excuse me. I am Lady Khalia ir'Indari. Knights Templar, Archivisits Order. I heard the summons."



The cleric's head snaps up from his paperwork and he glares at the archivist for a second, then returns his head to the parchment that lists the Silver Flamers that have been called to service.  She sees his eyes scan the sheet, then find was she assumes to be her name.  He looks back up at her and shoves the paperwork back to the templar that handed it to her.  "About time you finally arrived, Miss ir'Indari.  I sent notice to your Mother Tharavar several days ago.  I don't like being held up."   He stops for a second and raises his ear to check to see if the swordplay had stopped, which to his satisfaction, it has.  He nods once, then returns his attention to the young woman.  "I am Elder Samuel Nevillom, of Wyrmwatch.  I am leading this crusade to rid our world of the evil that is the lycanthrope menace that once again threatens our lands.  You will join us, Miss ir'Indari... as part of my main force.  We will leave tomorrow.  Be here at seven, prepared for battle."

His eyes leave Khalia and begin looking past her, as though searching for something or someone else.  "Tell me, Miss ir'Indari... where _IS_ Mother Tharavar?  You both came here together, I presume?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Ari spends the evening relaxing, eating and drinking his fill.

Unless he chooses to do something else in addition... he spends the next day doing the same, until he needs to go back to the Cannith forge to pick up his purchases.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 12, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "I am Elder Samuel Nevillom, of Wyrmwatch.  I am leading this crusade to rid our world of the evil that is the lycanthrope menace that once again threatens our lands.  You will join us, Miss ir'Indari... as part of my main force.  We will leave tomorrow.  Be here at seven, prepared for battle."




"I'd like to see the reports that caused you to launch this expedition, and speak to any eyewitnesses you have. The Archivists' order has expertise in these matters. Do you have those here? If not, who should I speak to?" She asked.



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> His eyes leave Khalia and begin looking past her, as though searching for something or someone else.  "Tell me, Miss ir'Indari... where _IS_ Mother Tharavar?  You both came here together, I presume?"




"She claims her age would prevent her from being an asset to this mission. I assured her that given the apparent scale of operations you were planning, it would hardly be necessary -- or even useful -- for everyone involved to be skilled front-line combatants; when scores of Templars are involved, the Flame requires administrators every bit as much as it requires paladins.

"Though of course, as an Archivist, I am a tactical advisor and spellcaster. Who will be leading the knights in my company? I will also want to speak with her, especially if she has not worked with one of my order before -- we are not a large order, after all." She said. It might be a bit presumptuous to assume she had been assigned a command, but if the Elder was not a fool -- and while he might be stubborn, and committed to some obsolete points of doctrine, he was hardly that -- then he knew what kind of an asset an ir'Indari Archivist was. If he intended to make use of her, he would give her a command; if he did not intend to make use of her, then this was a fool's errand.


----------



## Brogarn (Jan 12, 2007)

Unused to pondering anything deeper than what he wanted for supper, Skargash finds himself overwhelmed. He takes one look at the weapons around him, sighs, then tries to find an inn to relax in. _Hot food, hot bath, shave and a bed. That's what I need. The mysteries of life are pissing me off._

Once again asking the local population for directions, Skarg tries to find a high quality inn. It's a simple first step. He has a good amount of money; may as well spend a bit of it on some luxury. See how he likes it. If he likes anything at all. He's not real certain...


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Skarghash asks around for a quality inn, and he is given several places.  The one that is the most promising is a Ghallandra establishment called the Seven Sabres Inn further west and to the south.  He wanders the streets down to it and arrives just as the sun is about to set.  Much to his surprise, he looks up to a second-floor patio on one end of the inn and tavern to see the monster hunter Ari Osten sitting out in one of the large chairs relaxing with a drink.

The halfork is looking up at him when Ari notices Skarghash below and raises his glass in a toast.  This might be just the place Skarg is looking for.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Khalia said:
			
		

> "I'd like to see the reports that caused you to launch this expedition, and speak to any eyewitnesses you have. The Archivists' order has expertise in these matters. Do you have those here? If not, who should I speak to?"



One of the Elder's eyebrows raises in a bit of surprise... as he's not used to having his commands questioned in such a way.  However, he holds his tongue and instead looks over at the other templar again and snaps his fingers.  "List!"  The templar immediately shoves the list of templars called to this crusade back into his hands, and Nevillom begins reading the paper again.

The other templars around the situation either act surprised that Khalia spoke in such a way, shake their heads and grin since they expect her to get reamed out by Elder Nevillom, or nervously try to back away from the situation.  Khalia meanwhile is surprised by the apparent lack of spine shown by these men.  Perhaps they've been beaten down like dogs one too many times?

Elder Nevillom looks back up from the papers and back at her.  She sees him run a critical eye over her, sizing her up perhaps?  Did the papers give a bio of who she was?  Is he trying to figure out what he has here in the young woman?  When he speaks to her again, a bit of the edge is taken off of his voice.  While not speaking to her as an equal by any stretch, he at least is not attempting to browbeat her (which seems to be his manner in dealing with virtually everybody).

"Eyewitness accounts have been recorded in the files.  A thorough investigation of each reported case has already been completed, and testimony and conclusions have been written.  You may of course read through the files as you need, Lady ir'Indari... although another interrogation of the eyewitnesses at this point in time is unnecessary.  Most reports were several months ago and I do not believe their testimony and memory will have gotten _stronger_ over this time.  In any case, most of them have probably spread to the four winds by now."

Needless to say, the Elder's tonal shift towards her has very interesting consequences to the other Flamists in their circle.  Some now look at her with a bit more respect, some are a bit annoyed that she didn't get a tongue-lashing for impertenance.  She ignores them all.



> "Tell me, Lady ir'Indari... where IS Mother Tharavar? You both came here together, I presume?"
> 
> "She claims her age would prevent her from being an asset to this mission. I assured her that given the apparent scale of operations you were planning, it would hardly be necessary -- or even useful -- for everyone involved to be skilled front-line combatants; when scores of Templars are involved, the Flame requires administrators every bit as much as it requires paladins.
> 
> "Though of course, as an Archivist, I am a tactical advisor and spellcaster. Who will be leading the knights in my company? I will also want to speak with her, especially if she has not worked with one of my order before -- we are not a large order, after all."



"So she did not arrive with you?  She has not come?  Huh.  I think a little visit to Kylin Tharavar might be in order then after all this is done.  Note that for me, Gerrold."  One of the templars scribbles the note down in a book.  "As far as who is leading things... there are four men and women of skill in charge.  Sister Cerril Maise will lead our scout team up river, and Brothers Donovan, Ellston, and Anvil will each lead a team of fifteen in the main force overland.  I had intended for Mother Tharavar to assume a place within my command squad, but as she has deigned to stay home, you will be an ample replacement, Lady."

The templar named Gerrold opens his mouth begins to say something, but closes it quickly when Nevillom holds up a hand to shush him.  "Do whatever research you feel you need to today... the documents will be opened for you.  Isn't that right, Gerrold?"   The templar pauses for a second before nodding in defeat.  "First thing tomorrow, I will be looking directly to you for your knowledge and tactical accumen in dealing with these beasts.  Is that clear?"


----------



## stonegod (Jan 12, 2007)

Ari makes his way over the Skarg. "So, find what you were looking for?"


----------



## drothgery (Jan 13, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "Eyewitness accounts have been recorded in the files.  A thorough investigation of each reported case has already been completed, and testimony and conclusions have been written.  You may of course read through the files as you need, Lady ir'Indari... although another interrogation of the eyewitnesses at this point in time is unnecessary.  Most reports were several months ago and I do not believe their testimony and memory will have gotten _stronger_ over this time.  In any case, most of them have probably spread to the four winds by now."




"Thank you. I will review the reports immediately." She said.
"Do you have a room here that I can use, or would you rather send them to my inn?"



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> The templar named Gerrold opens his mouth begins to say something, but closes it quickly when Nevillom holds up a hand to shush him.  "Do whatever research you feel you need to today... the documents will be opened for you.  Isn't that right, Gerrold?"   The templar pauses for a second before nodding in defeat.  "First thing tomorrow, I will be looking directly to you for your knowledge and tactical accumen in dealing with these beasts.  Is that clear?"




"To do any less would be to fall short in the charge given to me by Father and the Church." She finished.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 15, 2007)

**SQWAWK!  SQWAWK!**

The fog slowly begins to lift from his head, and Jango Silversun's eyes open ever so slightly.  He feels and hears the flapping of bird's wings over his face, and when his pupils focus, he sees Griot sitting on his lap.  He breathes heavy.  And thinks about the pain...

My god... the pain.  The pain had been terrible.  And now...

The pain... it's...

It's...

Gone?

As Jango full regains consciousness, he realizes the burning pain that had been his aberrent dragonmark has disappeared completely.  Thank the gods.  He takes a deep breath and reaches behind him to rub the back of his right shoulder... right where his dragonmark is.  He pulls his shirt down off his shoulder to see what the damage is...

...but something is amiss.

Where?  Where is it?  His dragonmark!  It's gone!  He can't see it!  Jango quickly rumages through his knapsack in hopes that he brought a small mirror, and thankfully he finds one at the bottom of the sack.  He quickly brings it up and holds it over his shoulder so he can look...

...and it's true.  The dragonmark is gone.

The shock of the situation makes Jango drop the mirror, and he sits down hard on the ground.  His eyes are irrevocably drawn to the crevasse, and he cannot help but think... did the voice do this?  Did the voice take his mark away?  Was that even possible?  How could something like that happen?  And how did he feel about it now?  Did his demands of the voice make it angry?  Did his refusal to do what it wanted him to do both now and earlier make it give up on him?  Steal from him?  What is going on?!?

Jango sits... and thinks about what has now occured.

When suddenly...

"I am an ally.  Jango.  I have always been an ally, and will always be an ally.  I have rewarded you.  For being you.  For coming here.  For speaking with me.  You will have no more problems with your mark."

Jango immediately thinks about the fact that the mark is gone... when suddenly the voice makes things clear.

"I have not removed your mark, Jango.  Your mark can never be fully removed.  Instead... you have been given a gift.  A gift from Khyber.  You have his ward.  His protection.  The Ward of Khyber.  You can hide your mark now whenever you please.  From those who would do you harm.  One thought by you, and your mark will disappear from the naked eye.  But you will still have it.  And it will still be of use.  Khyber protects those who are loyal to him.  And I have fought for you.  And won you his protection."

The thought of this takes hold of Jango, when he begins to feel his shoulder get warm once again.  He quickly glances at his shoulder and watches in amazement as the bare skin begins to glow blue... and his mark then reappears... same as it ever was.

"Come down.  Speak to me.  You have much still to learn, and I much still to teach.  Consider this gift a payment for friendship already rendered.  And much more is to come."

"I wait for you, Jango."

And with that, the voice goes silent.  Amd the blackness of the crevasse sits at Jango's feet.

**********

(OOC:  Jango receives the 'Ward Of Khyber' feat from the _Dragonmarked_ sourcebook.  It makes your aberrant dragonmark invisible for 1 hour/level; and you gain SR against spell-like abilities of true dragonmarks.)


----------



## Velmont (Jan 16, 2007)

As the voice become silent, Jango stare at the darkness. In his mind, all have become confused again. The voice have been acting wierdly. One moment it seems attractive, friednly, a moment, it seems dangerous and threatning. But one thing s confirmed, that voice know something about the mark, it isn't just a bluff. And it just told he had reward him for being himself? Does he really have been himself lately, he couldn't answer that question. 

Jango's curiosity have taken over him again, and he need to goes down here. "I'm alright Griot. It has been painful but I am alright now. I just need to find a way down there. I'll go in there. I need to know." Jango starts to think again and curse himself to have forgotten a rope. Having little choice, Jango decide to climb down. He concentarte and the small brooch at his neck, holding his cloak starts to light with a pale blue light. With that, he will have a good light to light the way without having anything to hold. He then concentrate again, but that time, to give him more speed. With that, he will be able to climb faster if not more easily.

Slowly, he starst to climb down, watching carefully for secure places, taking his time.

OOC: With a speed of 60, I can hope to be down there in two rolls. now, I just need not to fail them... once down there, Jango will light his lantern and head toward the temple.


----------



## Brogarn (Jan 16, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Ari makes his way over the Skarg. "So, find what you were looking for?"




Skarg quickly glances at Ari, shrugs and says Yes and then no and then maybe yes again. I need a drink. Thirsty? With that he heads to the bar expecting Ari to follow, but not really concerned if he doesn't.

OOC@DEFCON1: After thinking over the weekend, I'm still going to have Skarg head to the encampment after a night of luxury. He's not the type to wallow around in self misery with thoughts of suicide. He needs a point to his life and maybe the Daggerspell Guardians can give him one. If not, it's still a start on a path towards _something_... whatever that may be.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 16, 2007)

Brogarn said:
			
		

> Skarg quickly glances at Ari, shrugs and says Yes and then no and then maybe yes again. I need a drink. Thirsty? With that he heads to the bar expecting Ari to follow, but not really concerned if he doesn't.



Ari keeps time the the half-orc, amuses by his constant attempts at humor. He fill him in on the details of his day, and the odd job that he's found, and his distrust of its truth. "But its a job. Probably end up scaring a few things more than killing anything. Probably could sign up yourself if this thing of yours didn't work out. Though we leave in two days."


----------



## Brogarn (Jan 16, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Ari keeps time the the half-orc, amuses by his constant attempts at humor. He fill him in on the details of his day, and the odd job that he's found, and his distrust of its truth. "But its a job. Probably end up scaring a few things more than killing anything. Probably could sign up yourself if this thing of yours didn't work out. Though we leave in two days."




Skarg scratches his cheek and says Running around the forest "cleansing" so called "foul demons" with a bunch of zealots? You sure know how to offer up a good time.  He winks and says I think I'll pass. Besides, I got questions about things I really don't have answers for and it's making me itchy.

Skarg will buy a round or two for him and Ari then head upstairs for a good night's rest before he gets drunk and it gets too late. In the morning he'll look into travelling to the encampment by way of caravan or whatever since riding horses is not his thing. He'll also pick up whatever supplies he'll think he needs. He won't be buying any armor or weapons as of yet.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 18, 2007)

Ari patted the halfork on the back and let him to his night. The monster hunter planed on just relaxing until the dirty work started.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Khalia said:
			
		

> "Thank you. I will review the reports immediately.  Do you have a room here that I can use, or would you rather send them to my inn?"



Elder Nevillom motions inside the temple proper.  "There are several rooms inside in which you may use.  Gerrold, please set Lady ir'Indari up with what she requires."

Once again, the templar is about to say something, but decides better of it.  "This way..." he mumbles, and he leads Khalia into the temple and to one of the study rooms.  He leaves her in there for several minutes while he acquires the reports she needs, then drops them off and departs without saying another word.  Khalia sees the papers are all in a disorganized mess, but is unable to determine whether they were like that when Gerrold got them, or if he mixed them all up in a silent protest of the favorable treatment she has thus far received.

Khalia sits down at the table and spends the next several hours that you have available reviewing all the testimony and witness accounts of the situation, discovering info on lycanthropes, tactics in defense, and any other necessary knowledge.

**********

OOC:  To make this interesting, drothgery... I'm going to make this research a complex skill check with a twist, so that you'll be able to take an active hand on deciding how you want to research things.  Your decisions on how to spend your time will influence the rolls I'll make, and how you do will determine the information you receive (plus give you extra Action Points to spend on the mission proper).

You have just enough time available researching to be able to make 5 checks:  Decipher Script, and Knowledge Arcana, Dungeoneering, History, and Religion.  Because of your time crunch, only one can you Take 20 on... the others you will have to roll for.

I will announce which check you will be rolling for next, but rather than assign you a TN to hit, you will assign yourself a TN that you are trying to reach.   These will be in levels of five, so you can try to go for a TN 5, 10, 15, 20, 25, 30 etc.  When you decide on the TN you are going for (which symbolizes the amount of intensity you are putting in to certain sections of the research), I will secretly roll for success.  If you fail, I will let you know that you acquired no new knowledge.  If you succeed, you will receive 1 point for every raise of 5 you made to your TN.  (So a TN of 5 is worth 1 point, TN 10 worth 2, TN 20 worth 4 etc.)

The more total points you earn over the five rolls, the more information you will be given and the more Action Points you will receive to use during the mission.  Of course... there are certain point benchmarks I have in my head that you have to reach to gain more info and APs, but I won't tell you what those are (whether you need to earn 4, 8, 10, 15 points etc.)  So you have to decide how greedy you want to be when selecting your TNs to maximize the number of points you could earn versus the odds you fail the roll.

As a last fun little twist, please note that one of the skill checks is secretly worth double the points on a successful check, and one of them is worth TRIPLE the points on a successful check.  Thus, your one use of a Take 20 could benefit greatly if you decide to use it on the correct skill check (because you can guarantee the highest TN you can select based on the automatic roll of 20 plus the applicable skill modifier), and be assured that the points earned would be doubled or tripled automatically.  Of course, I won't tell you which two of the five checks are worth higher points, although I will say that they have been chosen based on what makes the most logical sense (at least to me) for this particular mission's most useful information.  You'll need to decide for yourself which of the five you think might be worth double or triple the points, and then assign TNs or your Take 20 appropriately to maximize your potential point output.

Any questions about how we are doing this, please ask them over in the OOC thread.  Otherwise... your first skill check will be:

Knowledge: Dungeoneering (your current skill mod is +10)

Please select the TN you wish to go for.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Jango slides his legs and torso over the edge of the crevasse, and begins searching for something to place his feet on... an outcropping, a hole, perhaps a piton that used to hold the ladder in place?  His casting of a spell of light has illuminated the area with a soft glow and has made things a little easier to see.  However, he stops his casting of the spell of expeditious retreat, as he remembers that it only helps with regular walking and running... no other forms of movement.  As he finds a foothold and puts his weight down on it... he feels the tension begin creeping up his leg.  He is not very strong at all... and he hopes against hope that he can make it down safely.

Jango begins to climb down... foot by foot... slowly but surely... can... he... keep... his... grip?  [Climb check:  TN 15 / 14-1=13]

**********

OOC:  Velmont, you will be making two Climb checks at a -1 (due to your STR modifier and no skill in Climb).  The TN for both is 15.  After you see the results of each roll, you'll have to decide if you want to spend an Action Point on it as well before I reveal what happens.  Each check will be made seperately.  Your first check is posted above.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Skarghash and Ari share a couple drinks and discuss the goings-on around Newthrone.  Because of Skarg's natural unattractiveness and Ari's "severe" look, the two of them are ignored by the others in the tavern.  After about an hour, the halfork goes upstairs and to bed.

Early next morning he gets up, cleans up, packs up, and leaves the establishment.  Checking around, he finds that while no caravans are heading north, there are a few boats that are chugging up the river.  He books himself passage on the next one that leaves within the hour, then has to decide what (if anything) he needs to purchase while he's still in the city... equipment, rations and the like.

**********

OOC:   Brogarn, if you are going to buy any equipment before you leave - magical or otherwise - please let me know.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 19, 2007)

Jango is determine to go there, and it is not the time to get hurt, so as he feels something sliding, he stay focus and his grip as firm as possible.

OOC: Jango will spend an AP on that roll. If he is at 15 feet or less, he will let himself fall, which should give him only 1d6 of nonlethal damage, which is easier to heal than lethal. IF he is too high and would take more danage, he will continue to climb down.


----------



## Brogarn (Jan 19, 2007)

OOC:   Brogarn, if you are going to buy any equipment before you leave - magical or otherwise - please let me know.

Skarg goes over his inventory and decides that he could use a couple of days of trail rations. He seems to have everything else he'll need as far as he knows. So he quickly heads to the nearest shop he can find that sells that kind of thing. Once that's done, he heads back to the boat and gets settled in for the trip.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 19, 2007)

As Jango places his foot onto a small rock outcropping, he slowly lowers his weight onto it.  Suddenly, the outcropping snaps off from underneath him and he loses his grip!  Griot immediately senses Jango's panic as his begins slipping down the shaft and the eagle squawks and flaps it's wings.  Jango uses everything he can to find a grip and thankfully he is able to slam his back to the other side of the shaft and regain control with his legs.  [Climb check: TN 15 / 14-1=13+5AP=18 *success*]

His breathing is hard, and he takes several minutes to steady himself.  The drop would have been a good thirty feet or so as he looks down... and Jango thanks his lucky stars the shaft was narrow enough that he could brace his back against one side and his feet against the other.  He thinks back to the pirate who dropped down this shaft after getting hit with an arrow, and he remembers the sickening crunch as the body landed.  If he were to fall, there's no telling how bad his injury might be.

After calming himself down, he begins slowly inching his way down the shaft again.  This time he spends a bit more effort to make sure his feet and hands are secure, and he is able to get much further down the shaft.  However... the loose quality of the rocks make their presence known again, and once more he loses his grip.  This time however, he is unable to stop himself and he drops down the remaining feet and lands hard on the stone floor.  [Climb check: TN 15 / 7-1=6 *failure* / damage 3 HP]  He feels a sharp pain in his ankle, but doesn't believe it's very bad.

When Griot flies down and lands on his shoulder, Jango looks down the long tunnel.  He has fifteen minutes of walking at least before he re-reaches the maze... and then he has to get back into the temple proper.  The voice had told him the first time he heard it that it would give Jango the knowledge to get back in... and Jango hoped that it was right.

He begins the long walk into the darkness.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 19, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Knowledge: Dungeoneering (your current skill mod is +10)
> 
> Please select the TN you wish to go for.




For Dungeoneering, she's going for TN 20.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 20, 2007)

Jango is stting on the ground. His ankle hurt and take a look at it. After a thought, he found it funny that he didn't get hurt at all against those creatures and when he just try to climb down that edge, he hurt his ankle. He stands up and the wight make his ankle hurt more for a moment, but he seems to tolerate it well after. As Griot lands next to him he tells him "It's hurt a bit but I'm fine. I would like to have wing like you... I hope my magic will allow me someday to do so."

He put his backback at his feeet and take teh lantern. He grabs on of the tindertwig he took from the pirates and light it. The lantern project a beam of light. Jango scans the place before going down the cave. As he walks, his memory bring back the events of the last day. What Khalia would say of seeing him here. She was almost apnicking when he was looking at a statue... And Ari? Would he understand his reason of being here. He had his mark, but he seems to handle it better than him, he seems to not matter about it.

As he walks inside the cave, he feels the darkness closing the way behind, just as if it was to late to turn back. He didn't liked the idea, but it was true it was too late to turn back... and that voice, it has shown sign of being kind and dangerous... which feeling he should trust?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 23, 2007)

Khalia begins her research by examining the claims of the people who say they saw the lyncathropes on the shores of the Adder Valley.  All of them seem circumstantial, and it's impossible to tell if this is a true lycan menace or just shifter or druidic activity.

Khalia does however find something interesting... maps of the location where the lycans were supposedly seen note several ruins further into the jungle to the east.  These large ruins (it is said) are almost completely covered by the jungle vegetation and thus have not been explored to any real degree.  [Knowledge: Dungeoneering:  TN 20 / 17+10=27 *success* / 4 points gained]

**********

OOC:  drothgery, I actually made a small change... rather than Decipher Script being one of your checks, Knowledge: The Planes will be used instead.

The order of the checks will be:  Dungeoneering, History, Arcana, Religion, The Planes

Take 20 still available / double & triple points still to be found

Next check: Knowledge: History (your current skill mod is +6)

Please select your TN.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 23, 2007)

Brogarn purchases his extra trail rations and then returns to the docks.  The loading and unloading of boats are quick and plentiful, as preparations for the tournament and celebration occuring in the city in about a week are in full swing.  Finally, the captain of the boat heading north to Whitecliff gives a shout for all aboard, and the halfork bounds up the gangplank.

The day and night of travel are uneventful, although there are several times Skarg is questioned about where he is getting off.  There apparently is no dock or port on the river where his map tells him he should go to shore, so several of the sailor wonder just what the Watchman could possibly want in the area.  Skarghash of course gives curt answers that satisfy their questions without giving any useful information.

It is in late afternoon on the following day that the captain whistles for a full stop.  Skarghash looks out from the deck to the eastern shore and sees lots of heavy vegetation... trees, scrub brush, vines, flowers, grasses.  It is so thick, it almost looks like a solid green wall.  The captain shouts to him, and Skargash moves to the side of the boat, climbs on over and into a smaller dingy, then one of the sailors rows him to shore.  A short time later the halfork jumps out, the sailor nods and rows back to the ship... and he watches as his transport continues sailing north up the river again.

When it is finally out of sight, he turns into the trees and looks around for any signs or indications of what he's supposed to do now.  According to the map, the Valenar and the Daggerspell Guardian encampment is somewhere into jungle.  He now just needs to find it.

**********

OOC:  Brogarn... now comes your turn to be active!  

You have to find the Guardian camp somewhere in the jungle, and the map does not give any real directions.  To do this... I'm leaving it to you to tell me how you want to go about doing this... either by using skills, special abilities, tracking, etc. etc.  When you write your rp about advancing through the jungle, you should end it with an OOC note about what kind of single check you want to make to see how successful you were.  Please note that this isn't as simple as just one Survival check... it will be just as complex as Khalia's research.  You might also want to throw in other checks as well on occasion (Spot, Listen, Knowledges, Hide, Move Silently etc.) to help you in your travels.  You have no idea what might be out there that you need to watch out for.

So at the end of your next rp, tell me what check you wish to make... and only one check can be made per rp.  Choose wisely, based upon your current situation.

Any questions, write them over in the Talking The Talk forum thread.  Thanx!


----------



## Brogarn (Jan 23, 2007)

Skarg wipes the sweat off his forehead then looks at his now wet palm with a bit of disgust. _Sweaty and bug bitten by the time I get there. Assuming I get there. Ya, this oughta be fun._ Taking in a deep breath, he says out loud Nothing for it then. and starts scanning the trees in front of him, looking for any sort of path or break in the trees.

OOC: Spot check, please.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 23, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> OOC:  drothgery, I actually made a small change... rather than Decipher Script being one of your checks, Knowledge: The Planes will be used instead.
> 
> The order of the checks will be:  Dungeoneering, History, Arcana, Religion, The Planes
> 
> ...




To speed things up a bit...

K (history) - TN 15
K (arcana) - Take 20 -> 31
K (religion) - TN 25
K (the planes) - TN 25

Use an AP if K(religion) or K(the planes) fails by 5 or less, and if K(history) fails by 3 or less.

Moving to the archives of recent activity in the region, Khalia tried to match what had been presented to her to what she had been taught. History had never been her best subject -- not because it was unintersting, but because there was too much else that she needed to know. So while she could give the details of her own line from the first Indari granted an ir' of nobility, to the wizard Tarik ir'Indari, who rode with Tira Miron herself, all the way down to her mother and father, the interplay of politics and war on what became Q'Barra was not her specialty. There might be something she could uncover there, but she did not hope for much.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 25, 2007)

Jango makes the long trek through the tunnels.  The light from his lantern splays out in front of him, and helps keep things from becoming too spooky.  He had been down here before (although with other folks at the time), and thus was able to pick out details he noticed the first time... marks, cracks, the side tunnel... in order to guesstimate his distance travelled.

The elf finally arrives at the wooden door that closed in the small room beyond that held the stone portal into the catacombs.  The door is closed, and when he tries to open it he finds that it is locked or barred.  Griot squawks once in a questioning manner, but before he can respond, he hears a *click* from within the door.  A tentative reach out, and he now finds the door is unlocked.  "I told you I would make your return clear."  The voice in his head startles him, as he wasn't expecting it, plus it's a bit louder than it was above ground.  Jango shakes his head once, then opens the door inward.

The portal is still open, so he advances in.  He drops his head as the ceiling gets lower, and he shuffles his way through the catacombs.  As he moves, he wonders if the hidden door is still open, or will he need to unlock it again by pronouncing the words that were on the floor of the two small chambers?  The sorcerer ends up not needing to worry about it, as the portal is still open.

"Welcome.  Enter."

The voice is clear and calm.  Jango's nerves however...

The elf walks into the temple, careful to avoid the caltrops embedded into the floor.  The statue of the humanoid with the tentacles stands at the far end.  Jango advances forward and stops in front of the dais upon which the statue looms.  It still smiles, it still is very tall, it still seems to have an intelligence carved into it's face.  He and Griot stand in front of it.  And he hears...

"You have come.  I have much to teach."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 25, 2007)

Khalia finds that she is correct in that History was not her best subject.  There is plenty of talk about the line of kings that arrived in Q'barra to establish New Galifar, as well as the encampments that make up the area of Hope.  She even finds information detailing several lines of the Cold Sun tribes... but nothing she reads seems to give her any indication of what their crusade might encounter.  She stops reading pretty soon in, rather than wasting more time on it.  [Knowledge: History: TN 15 / 5+6=11 *failure*]

She determines that the ruins east of the area where the werebeasts were seen might lead to some clue, because the whole reason for being sent down to Q'barra by her father was to check out the Xothkazzik Ruins to the west.  That, coupled with the small temple dedicated to the Cult of the Dragon below that she had just unearthed several days ago, leads her to postulate that perhaps all of these ruins within the jungle are connected.

She begins searching through all the tomes she can find about the Cult, and the various ruins in Q'barra... and spends several hours going over them with a fine-toothed comb.

Next check: Knowledge Arcana (your skill mod is +11) / Take 20 requested = 31

TN selected presumably 30


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 25, 2007)

"Nothing for it then." Skarghash says, as he breaks into the treeline and walks into darkness.  The trees above he finds are extremely thick, and thus underneath the canopy is much darker than out on the boat.  Not pitch black by a longshot, and certain areas have rays of light find their way down to the ground... but dark enough that he needs to wait for his eyes to catch up.  

The halfork waits for a few minutes for his eyes to adjust to the light change. He blinks repeatedly, trying his best to get a view of his surroundings in the dark... when out of the corner of his eye off to his right and up ahead he thinks he sees... something... move across several branches.  He immediately turns to look that way, but if anything was moving, it's not moving now.  Animal perhaps?  Damn sneaky animal if it was.  [Spot check: TN 16 / 12+7=19 *success*]


----------



## drothgery (Jan 25, 2007)

Dragons. Magic. Men and creatures infused with them. Those were things she knew well. And the Cult activities she had just thwarted only made her more aware of their importance. If they had done something to lead the Church down the wrong path here... whoever was behind it would learn that the Flame's Archivists were far from simple bookkeepers.

Khalia was not about to short her research there by a single minute. She was sure there was _something_ there.

OOC: Yes, the target number is 30 here.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 26, 2007)

As Jango walks further into the darkness, he feels the nervosity growing, but that bewvosity isn't caused by fear... or not only by fear. He feels his curiosity to grow too, and also maybe, answers to so many questions he has been searching in so many books wihtout answers. As he come to the split, he stop a moment and looks at the first path they have taken.

_If that is meant to be a prison for that voice, what should the crystal be? Is it the source that retain it here? And what about the missing three shards?_

After a moment of hesitation, Jango dismiss his questions and continue to find teh door. As griot asks him his questions, he hears the lock opening. "It seems that voice have grown in power if she can now do more than speak..." But as he tell that, he find his words a bit ridiculous. After all, the voice had affected his mark, which is not a little thing.

Jango continue his way up to the temple. His eyes scan teh surroudning, in fear of seeing aonther fo these creature appearing out of nowehere.

"Welcome. Enter."

Jango feels something cold crawling under his skin. He remember that the same person who open the way before had killed so many sailors... Jango's need to keep that in mind. If that voice is ready to allow that many death, it is to be treat with caution.

"You have come. I have much to teach."

"And I've come to learn." tells Jango, trying to hide all his emotion from teh voice, but doubting it would really work as it seems to be able to enter his mind. "I've tried to learn all that I can about my mark, but the book of history have been written by the winners. You seem to know more than I have been able to gather. I hope you can light my mind on that."


----------



## Brogarn (Jan 26, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "Nothing for it then." Skarghash says, as he breaks into the treeline and walks into darkness.  The trees above he finds are extremely thick, and thus underneath the canopy is much darker than out on the boat.  Not pitch black by a longshot, and certain areas have rays of light find their way down to the ground... but dark enough that he needs to wait for his eyes to catch up.
> 
> The halfork waits for a few minutes for his eyes to adjust to the light change. He blinks repeatedly, trying his best to get a view of his surroundings in the dark... when out of the corner of his eye off to his right and up ahead he thinks he sees... something... move across several branches.  He immediately turns to look that way, but if anything was moving, it's not moving now.  Animal perhaps?  Damn sneaky animal if it was.  [Spot check: TN 16 / 12+7=19 *success*]




Skarg, curious, scratches his cheek a couple of times, then quietly moves to where he thinks he saw... whatever it was he saw. Doing his best to get past the "visual noise" of the jungle, he searches for some kind of tracks.

OOC: Survival (Track) check.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Khalia's arcane studies go on for several hours.  She finds quite a lot of information about the city of Haka'torvhak-- "the throne of the holy dragons" further east.  In the Age of Demons it was one of the citadels of the fiends and the site of a massive battle between the fiends and the dragons.  In the end, the most powerful fiends were bound in the fires deep beneath the city and draconic guardians were left to watch over the place for eternity.  The current guardian, the black dragon Rhashaak, has been corrupted by his post but remains bound to his duty.

The ruins that are found all throughout the Q'Barran jungle are smaller citadels and temples that also bound lesser fiends during the Age of Demons.  Some ruins are guarded by sigils, some guarded by spells, some guarded (it is said) by other creatures or even other dragons.  You've already had one encounter with a person who successfully unlocked one of these temples, and you know people have delved into the Xothkazziks for years... perhaps these are not just isolated incidents?  Perhaps things are progressing on a grander scale, and these claims of lycanthropes in the area are another indication of the strides the fiends of Khyber are making?  [Knowledge: Arcana: TN 30 / 20+11=31 *success* / 6 points x 2 =  12 points gained: Total points gained thus far 16]

**********

Knowledge: Religion check next (current rank is +12)

Going for TN 25


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Skarg advances forward to where he thought he saw the movement in the trees, and begins a wide search of the area looking for tracks.  Unfortunately, he realizes in a matter of minutes that as his circle gets wider and wider, the chances of finding tracks (even assuming there are any here on the ground) are pretty slim.  [Survival check: TN ?? / 7+8=15 *failure*]

As he thinks back to what he saw, whatever that thing was that moved across the branches up in the trees moved fairly lithely, and seemed to travel across one tree to another pretty easily.  So while there might not be tracks down here on the ground in this area... perhaps some indication of movement was left up there on the branches?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Jango stands before the statue and looks long and hard at it.



			
				Jango said:
			
		

> "And I've come to learn.  I've tried to learn all that I can about my mark, but the book of history have been written by the winners. You seem to know more than I have been able to gather. I hope you can light my mind on that."



No sooner does he say this that he immediately...

[Will save: TN 20 / 7+4=11 *failure*] 

...feels a vice around his brain!

"AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!"

Jango screams, and immediately Griot squawks and takes to flight!

For all that is holy!  The pressure!  The creepy-crawlies!  They are inside of his head!  Get out!  Get out!

My god... the burning of his mark hurt... but this... this...

"NNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!"

His mind-- his-- mind-- it-- feels-- ripping--

tearing--

inside his-- head--

My god--

"NNNNNNUUUUUUUHHH!!!  AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!"

I-- can't--

Nuh--

God--

No--

Not--

that--

What--

is--

that--

thing?

*"NNNNNAAAAAAARRRRRHHHHHHH!!!!"*

And Jango falls into darkness once more.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 31, 2007)

Khalia rubbed her eyes after that spell of research. Anyone who said working with books was easy did not know the tenth part of what it involved. She went to join the officers for the midday meal before returning to her work.

And here was the crux of things. The lore of the Church's past crusades against the lycans was long, and the Archivists of years past had ensured the mistakes were cataloged right along with the successes. Could that knowledge guide her here? She had faith that it could.


----------



## Brogarn (Feb 1, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Skarg advances forward to where he thought he saw the movement in the trees, and begins a wide search of the area looking for tracks.  Unfortunately, he realizes in a matter of minutes that as his circle gets wider and wider, the chances of finding tracks (even assuming there are any here on the ground) are pretty slim.  [Survival check: TN ?? / 7+8=15 *failure*]
> 
> As he thinks back to what he saw, whatever that thing was that moved across the branches up in the trees moved fairly lithely, and seemed to travel across one tree to another pretty easily.  So while there might not be tracks down here on the ground in this area... perhaps some indication of movement was left up there on the branches?




Hmmm...  Skarg ponders what to do next. The movement being the only thing he's found so far to follow, but not sure if he should even follow it, Skarg feels unsure of himself. On one hand, it's his only clue, on the other, he's not sure it is a clue. 

Shrugging, he climbs the tree to see what he sees. If anything, maybe he'll have a better vantage point from which to find a path forward.

OOC: Climb check, please. With your posting schedule being a bit less frequent than usual, I'm not sure if you still want to break this down bit by bit. I'm fine with it, but just in case you want to go a bit quicker, I'll be doing a survival check looking for signs of whatever in the trees, followed by a spot check using my higher vantage point to look for any signs of trails or life. If not, I'll roleplay all that out in posts. Cheers!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 1, 2007)

Khalia was certainly correct in thinking that the Church's work here in Q'Barra would be catalogued.  It certainly was.  Unfortunately, the one thing it wasn't was an interesting read.  Tomes upon tome listed monthly, weekly, or sometimes even daily events... and it isn't long before her eyes swim in the infinite lists.

How could someone expect to find what they were looking for in the morass of books?  After two hours of trying to find keywords to pick out, she finally gives up.  Yes, the books tell of lycan crusades in the past... but as that was the order of the day way back when, nothing really stands out as different or worth following up on.  Timelines, locations, results... they are all a blur.  [Knowledge Religion: TN 25 / 2+12=14 *failure* / Total points gained 16]

When she finally pushes the tomes away... she wonders if she should wrap things up and return to her inn.  But when her eyes fall on a book about Dolurrh... she gets a thought.  And she immediately stands up, moves over to the large racks, and begins looking for scrolls or codices that speak on the planes of existance.

**********

Knowledge: The Planes check next (current rank +11)

Going for TN 25


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 1, 2007)

On a whim, Skarghash climbs one of the trees in the area up to the height where he thought he saw movement.  It is a bit difficult, but he reaches the level he wanted without any problems.  [Climb check: TN 15 / 19+5=24 *success*]  When he looks around, his eyes immediately widen, and a grin forms on his face.  There may not have been any tracks down below on the ground, but whoever or whatever was up here certainly left a pretty obvious trail.  Branches are snapped or bent in a trail that is easily seen.  Skarghash can make out the path where the person or creature advanced across the branches (using others to hold on for support as they balanced and moved), stopped short... then went back in the direction they came from.

Perhaps whomever or whatever was up here stopped their forward progress when they saw the halfork, then rushed back in the direction they came from?  Based on the broken and bent branches, Skarghash takes on the opinion that this had to be a humanoid of some type, as an animal would not use those for balance.  A number of the branches to walk on are certainly wide enough for someone of great balance to walk across... although when he tries it himself, he finds that he is not one of those people and he snaps a branch of his own to keep himself upright.  [Balance check: TN 13 / 5+6=11 *failure*]

He follows the trail of broken branches with his eyes, and can tell pretty well in what direction they go.  The question for him right now is whether he tries to follow the trail up here himself (and hoping against hope that he doesn't fall), or climb back down and head on foot in the direction that he sees the trail is leading.

Or of course he could just ignore this altogether and walk off in some other direction if he so chose.  Decisions... decisions...

**********

Brogarn... if you have several things you want to do that are all coupled together (like scouting and spotting and such), that's fine to request the rolls together.  If I have a need to rp them seperately, I will... otherwise I will pass on as much info as need be.  Thanx.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 2, 2007)

Perhaps, just perhaps, what was behind the incidents was not truly lycans at all. Some of those from Khyber were rash, and assumed they had the power to overwhelm anyone who opposed them. But the Lords of Dust, for one, were no strangers to subtly playing on the fears of a population, with their rakshasa leaders that could change form easily. And the Church had been sparring with them for centuries. That might be the answer to this.


----------



## Brogarn (Feb 2, 2007)

Skarg ponders the path ahead of him. _I've been accused of looking like a gorilla, but from what I understand, they're not monkeys. I'll stick with dragging my knuckles along the ground. _

With that thought, he climbs back down and heads in the direction the tree path appears to have gone. 

OOC: Spot or survival checks (or both) to follow the path and keep an eye out for hungry beasts with big teeth that might find halfork tasty.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 5, 2007)

As Jango lies unconscious on the temple floor, Griot flies around the room in a tizzy.  He squawks over and over... whether hoping to wake the elf up or because he senses something else going on... is unknown.  Suddenly the eagle turns in midair to face the statue, and even it's animal mind can comprehend something untoward is occuring.

The statue begins to vibrate ever-so-slightly, and a low hum begins to rumble.  Had anyone else been here, they would have gotten the sense that the low hum was about the same frequency as the one that occured when the maze's trigger words were spoken.  The hum continues to grow louder, and Griot's squawks become much more frantic.  Jango remains unmoving, and pretty soon the bird cannot take any more and darts down the long temple corridor back out into the maze.  Leaving the young elf all alone.

...

...

...

From an omnipresent view... the two small rooms found right off of the main chamber with the statue both begin to glow.  Although it was never questioned by the party when they were here, it seems to be the case that the six dolgrims that emptied out of these two small rooms must have _arrived_ from somewhere else... as there were no indications of living conditions when the party entered the southern room to battle the invisible Captain Erqua.  Indeed, as the rooms begin glowing, a small black portal begins to open midair in the center of both rooms.  Both the portals in the north and the south rooms begins to grow in size, the edges swirling wider and wider around an inky blackness beyond... and after a minute they both reach a height from which a dolgrim might have passed through.

And yet, no dolgrim comes.

Instead... a dark, oozy mass slinks out of the portal to the north.  It slides and morphs across the floor, exiting the portal then exiting the room's door to arrive inside the large temple chamber.  The mass is flat... black like ink... an oily sheen that reflects the light from Jango's lantern.  It crawls and slides like an ooze across the floor... heading for the prone elf.

It arrives.

It stops for a second.

The statue hums even louder.

Then...

It moves.

The oily mass of protoplasm slinks over the prone form of Jango Silversun and covers him from head to toe... oozing into crevasses, covering the boy's skin.    For a solid minute, the sounds of Jango's elvish skin can be heard burning away... being replaced by this... thing... that engulfs him.  As the minute progresses, the color of this plasm begins turning from blacky ink to a color more like the pinkish tone of Jango's skin.  And when the gliding and oozing has completed, and ever nook and cranny of the boy's body has settled into this new covering, the color changes back to where its appearance is almost unnoticable.  Jango looks like himself again... only he now his skin has the slightest hint of an oily sheen.

And over the next several minutes... the portals shrink... the rooms stop glowing... the low hum disappears.

And one hour later, Jango awakens inside the temple.  As fresh as can be.  And the knowledge of what his aberrent mark is and what it means, is foremost in his mind.  It is a symbol of those chosen.  Those chosen to rule this miserable planet.  Khyber's Chosen.  And those who do not have these marks are nothing but dirt.

"Dirt, Jango.  They are nothing but dirt.  You and I are together at last... and now you can experience what true power is."

The voice inside his head speaks with a clarity and a wisdom thus far not experienced.  And Jango realizes... _You know what?  He's right._

**********

Velmont, Jango has now advanced to Level 5.  However, you have now been given the "Acolyte Of The Skin" prestige class from Complete Arcane, and you MUST take all subsequent levels from only this prestige class.  If you do not own the book, please let me know and I'll pass on the info you need to advance your character.  If you do own the book, go ahead and advance Jango with the 1st level of the prestige class (so you'll be a sorcerer 4 / acolyte of the skin 1).

The daelkyr that was bound under the earth at this location has been able to escape a small amount of it's essence and has bound itself to you.  Your alignment has now moved from Neutral Good to True Neutral (with evil tendencies) as the daelkyr (the voice) is now a part of you.  You can still decide how you want to roleplay Jango as he continues on, but just like an intelligent magic weapon can assert a certain amount of power over the situation, so can this fiend.  And if you act in ways the daelkyr does not like, you may occasionally find your actions overruled.

Any questions, please drop me a line over in the OOC thread.  Have fun!    )


----------



## Velmont (Feb 6, 2007)

As Jango see the ooze coming near him, he knew he was about to die. He had been foolish all teh way. The creature had played with his greatest fear and now he would have his body. He would kill him, but at least, he would no more need to worry about the people fo this world, of what they would think of him.

And then, he starst to feel the pain running throught his body. He tried to resist that pain, but after a moment, he understood what was happening. It would be worst, he would not only not get peace, he might even lose his soul in all that. A tear fill his eyes before the ooze start to cover his face.

And then his mind start to be confused. He lost the thread of time. As all seems to calm down around him, inside him, he heard the voice:

"Dirt, Jango. They are nothing but dirt. You and I are together at last... and now you can experience what true power is."

The voice inside his head speaks with a clarity and a wisdom thus far not experienced. And Jango realizes... _You know what? He's right._

Jango took a moment before he stand up. He look around and saw the temple. He then turned around and left the temple behind. This was a prison, and it... they were now free, it from his magical prison, him from his fear. As he walked, the events of the last days came back to hsi mind, but under a new point of view. Erqua had been only a pawn in all this, she had been ther to brought a new vessel. She had brought two, but Ari hadn't been worthy. He then thought about her sister, who had been hurt and Jango stop a moment... he felt sad. No, he couldn't go against his sister, that he couldn't, and he feared it would ask him.... not his family.

He finally arrive at the crossway, and he remembered the shard stuck in the obsidian room.

_And what about the shard? It didn't seem safe to take one, but it is quite a possible source of power. Shoudl we take one?_ asks Jango to the voice.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 7, 2007)

The twelve planes of existance have been written about many times by many scholars.  The Library at Korrenberg is filled with information about them all, and if Khalia was there, she'd have a wealth of information to draw from.  However, she's not in Zilargo... she's in a temple dedicated to the Silver Flame in Q'Barra.  So her choices of research are nowhere near as extensive.

That being said however... apparently the Q'Barran people in Newthrone (and the worshippers of the Flame in particular) have had a reason to keep accurate records and research.  Because there is one plane in particular with an abundance of papers written about it.

Lamannia, the Twilight Forest.

It seems as though the jungles north of Newthrone hold within them a fairly large Manifest Zone connected to the Twighlight Forest.  Which means that that particular area of the jungle is more lush, more vibrant, and more active with plant and animal life than most other places.  And when Lamannia becomes Coterminous with Eberron (for a period of one week every year)?  That's when things REALLY go crazy!  Khalia begins cross-referencing large crusades against the lycans with the dates throughout the year when Lamannia would move closer to the prime plane, and definitely can see a connection.  When she checks the dates of this latest sighting... wouldn't you know it?  The three weeks of people saying they've seen werebeasts are the three weeks right around when Lamannia becomes Coterminous.  [Knowledge The Planes: TN 25 / 18+11=30 *success* / 5 points x 3 = 15 points / Total Points gained 31]

Khalia lays her books aside and gets up to walk around a bit.  She sees that it is almost dusk outside.  She begins cleaning things up and goes over what she's gleaned in her head.

- The Q'Barran jungles are filled with ancient temple ruins from the Age of Demons
- These ruins are prisons that keep many of Khyber's Children locked away
- These ruins are usually guarded by wards, spells, or living guardians
- If Captain Erqua is any indication, the Cults of the Dragon Below are trying to open them
- There is a Lamannia Manifest Zone in the center of the jungle east of the river
- The ruins found there are covered almost completely with vegetation
- Those ruins have not been mapped to any real extent
- The Manifest Zone might be an indication that these lycanthrope sightings are true

The big question though is... how do the werecreatures and the aberrations locked away in these ruins interact with one another?  Is one controlling the other?  Are they fighting on opposite sides of an upcoming battle?  Are these lycanthropes here for a good reason, or for an ill?  And what is going on within the ruins buried underneath the jungle vegetation?

These questions won't be able to be answered until the excusion actually heads north and starts dealing with these events directly.  For now... Khalia needs her rest.  The crusade moves out in the morning.

**********

OOC:  Total points gained 31 divided by 3 = 10

10 Action Points are now available as a pool of points for this upcoming crusade that anyone within the crusade (PC or NPC) may use as needed.  These are in addition to the normal allotment of APs each character already has.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 7, 2007)

Skarghash climbs back down and gets his feet planted firmly in the dirt.  Ah!  Now he can move at a normal and safe pace.  A quick glance back up into the trees to confirm his direction, and then he's off!

He begins jogging at a good clip through the underbrush, and as he advances in about a quarter-mile, he notices several things... that the sounds of the animals and the thickness of the vegetation are both becoming more abundant.  [Spot & Listen checks:  TN 10 / 4+7=11 *success* / 10+7=17 *success*]  While this does slow his advancement down, it also allows him to pick up the trail much easier.  A short while in, the broken branches down here on the ground now begin as Skarg assumes the person finally climbed down from the trees he had been crossing up above.

He continues on, following the tracks easily further into the jungle.  [Survival check: TN 10 / 8+8=16 *success*]  After another mile or so in, he sees that the vegetation and the animal life have both _really_ gotten more abundant.  Almost unnaturally so.  And it is here that his forward progress slows down as he begins needing to work around vines, bushes, trees and the like.  The way is slow going, the beads of sweat upon his brow come more frequently, and all his attention goes into making sure he doesn't get wrapped up by all the greenery.

And perhaps it was this concentration on making his way safely through all these vines and such that allowed him to not hear the footsteps moving silently up from behind.  [Listen check: TN 21 / 10+6=16 *failure*]  And when he feels the arrow or bolt pressed against his back, it is but a milisecond later when he hears a voice say "Don't move."


----------



## drothgery (Feb 7, 2007)

As mind-weary as Khalia is, she still has business to conclude today. Or rather, she had something to pick up. She hoped she could find her armorer before full dark; she did not wish trouble them after hours, but she would need her armor tomorrow.

She hoped that the walk would let her settle her mind, and let the Flame guide her to the connections between the facts she uncovered. But she had no conclusions when she reached the armorer's shop.


----------



## Brogarn (Feb 8, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> And perhaps it was this concentration on making his way safely through all these vines and such that allowed him to not hear the footsteps moving silently up from behind.  [Listen check: TN 21 / 10+6=16 *failure*]  And when he feels the arrow or bolt pressed against his back, it is but a milisecond later when he hears a voice say "Don't move."




_Son of a..._

Skarg freezes, left foot ahead of right in midstep, and says Don't move as in "make like a statue and wait for the birds to come" or don't move as in "don't touch your weapons, but feel free to scratch that itch on your nose that's begging for attention"? Just wantin' to be clear.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 8, 2007)

Jango makes his way back through the underground tunnels, all the while silently contemplating the new pressence that he feels within him.  It's an odd sensation... he feels almost like there is someone standing directly behind him, although obviously no one is there.  As he walks, he notices for the first time that Griot is gone... and that is very curious.  Finally, he arrives back at the tunnel split, where off to the right he could easily travel to that super-heated circular chamber where the dragonshards are found embedded in the rock.



			
				Jango said:
			
		

> And what about the shard? It didn't seem safe to take one, but it is quite a possible source of power. Shoudl we take one?



"Those shards lock others away.  You remove the shards, and others of our kin are released."  The voice is strong and assured, and Jango begins feeling comfortable with it "looking over his shoulder" as it were.  "However... these kin are quite mindless, and this shell is of a tasty flesh.  It would be a shame to lose this body over something as inconsequential as a few dragonshards."

Jango considers this and realizes that the voice is probably right.  Jango decides to leave the tunnels altogether and walks back to the shaft.  He arrives at the bottom and looks upwards, and sees the night sky up above.  Looks like it's time to climb.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 8, 2007)

Khalia arrives at the Cannith shop, just as the sun sets in Newthrone.  As she appraoches, she notices that the sounds of blacksmith hammers are not clanging away like they were yesterday, and this evidence is borne out when she enters the shop and sees the workers closing things down for the night.

The archivist moves to the counter, where she is seen by the girl behind the desk.  Upon seeing Khalia, she leaps up, goes to the back, brings the refitted armor forward, and then helps Khalia into it to make sure it fits.  It does.  Very well.  And the quality looks fabulous.  Khalia nods in appreciation, pays the 1100 gold, and then leaves the shop to go back onto the street.

New armor... new scrolls... new information about what happening in the morn... she's really beginning to feel like an independant and knowledgable woman.  Her father would be quite pleased with her progress.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 8, 2007)

Skarghash said:
			
		

> Don't move as in "make like a statue and wait for the birds to come" or don't move as in "don't touch your weapons, but feel free to scratch that itch on your nose that's begging for attention"? Just wantin' to be clear.



The voice behind him says quietly... "Turn around.  Slowly."

The halfork does so, and when he turns he sees that it is a young human male with not an arrow or bolt after all... but rather a dagger.  Surprising.  Skarg wouldn't think someone would allow themselves to get in that close to their opponent, but what does he know?

The man is dressed in greens and browns (your standard outdoorsman attire), his skin is tanned, dirty, and sweaty... and he is also quite bald.  However, the most noticeable thing of them all is the the colored tattoo that is smack dab in the center of his bald head.  It is a tattoo of a symbol he's seen before.  A pair of daggers crossed over an orange and red sun.







The man slides the dagger back in it's sheath on his belt, and Skarg sees a matching dagger on the opposite hip.  "All right... lesson one is complete.  You saw me in the trees and found my trail.  Good.  But you got tired... and you became distracted... allowed me to circle back around... catch you unawares.  Zendarrill will need to work on you for that."


----------



## Brogarn (Feb 8, 2007)

Skarg raises his eyebrows in surprise at the fact that they knew exactly who he was and why he was here. His brain denying his tongue the proper cynical retort, he says Typically, this is where I'd have a witty remark, but you've caught me off guard in more ways than one. I can see who you work for, but beyond that, who are you and what do we do now?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 8, 2007)

The entire next day, Ari spends his time in the tavern... relaxing, eating, drinking, shooting darts.  At one point he is challenged to a drinking contest, which he handles easily.  As he sees the sun dropping low on the horizon, he sees that it is time to go pick up the rest of his equipment he had on order.  Ari bundles himself up, walks across several streets, then arrives at the Canith trinket shop where lo and behold... the attractive blonde is there again.

He walks in and immediately the woman's face lights up.  "Hello again, handsome!  You've returned!  Lucky me!"


----------



## drothgery (Feb 8, 2007)

Khalia rather wished she had someone she fully trusted to talk to and help her make any connections she might be missing. Her father, or Zan, one of her teachers from home, or even one of her fellow students. The Auron adept who helped her with her scrolls might have the knowledge, but she knew nothing of the man.

But more than anything else, she was tired and hungry. Father had told her an officer should make it a point to take meals in company with her immediate underlings, but that could wait until the expedition was on the road. Tonight, she wanted to simply return to her inn.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 8, 2007)

Ari smiles and winks a hello. "And how is my favorite attendant today? I assume my items are waiting?" Ari was eager to get his hands on the new armor, to break it in before he had to  leave tomorrow. Relaxing in Newthrown was good, but he missed hunting. It is who he was.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 8, 2007)

_I see_ thinks Jango to the voice. As he walks toward the exit, his mind wander.

_I could stop to fear there reaction... I could finally be myself. Knowing that I have the power over them, what they think would matter no longuer. It offer me a way to control and undertsand the power of my mark, to use it at my advanatge. I can even hide it from there sight._

Jango just remark that he had left the lantern in the temple. He stop for a moment and look around. He see clearly his surroudning. It is only one of the new power it has given him.

_But is it what I want, stop to fear by making them fear me, or by hiding from them, isolating myself? It is not fear I seek, it is not subterfuge I seek, it is acceptance, it is friends._

He starts to see the light of the stars and moon falling from a hole in the roof of the cave. he had finally reach the exit. What time is it? He wonder a quick moment, but it didn,t matter much.

_But I don't want to be a sheep. I want to be in control of my life, I want to stop to be driven by that fear, and it offer me power, and people respect power, and it will be possible to hide the source of that power. They will respect me._

He looks at the walls of his hole. 30 feet. He was blocked for such a small thing. He take a deep breath and put an hand on the wall and starts to climb.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 22, 2007)

Skarg said:
			
		

> Typically, this is where I'd have a witty remark, but you've caught me off guard in more ways than one. I can see who you work for, but beyond that, who are you and what do we do now?



The man snorts in amusement one time, then resheathes both daggers.  "The name's Corren.  Jakk Corren.  One of Zendarrill's lapdogs..." he laughs, indicating that he doesn't really think of himself in those terms.  "We received a little word from our bretheren in the city that you were on your way, so I was sent out to meet up with you.  Give you a little test.  No bad.  Not bad at all."

He turns and motions with his head for Skarg to follow him, and the two of you begin progressing further into the forest.  "What we do now is get you settled in, and then you put yourself in Zendarrill's hands.  You want to learn about the outdoors... heh heh... where our camp is will be the end-all-and-be-all of that."  The two of you continue walking for several miles inland, making casual small-talk... until finally Corren stops and makes an animal call.  When Skargash hears several animal replies, he looks up into the trees and sees quite a number of wooden buildings built across the branches of the high jungle trees.  Skarg immediately thinks that this could very well be what elven communities in Aerenal must be like.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 22, 2007)

Ari said:
			
		

> "And how is my favorite attendant today? I assume my items are waiting?"



The woman's eyes light up immediately at Ari's light flirt, and she moves back to one of the tables and lifts a package.  "You are all set, handsome.  Everything made and looking good.  I hope this gives you what you need."

Ari takes the package and pays the bill, then returns back to the inn to check everything out and prepare and clean all of his items and clothes for the expedition that leaves in the morning.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 22, 2007)

Khalia returns to the Ghallandran inn, takes in a meal, then goes upstairs to prepare for the excusion in the morning.  After checking and double-checking all of her items and equipment, she cleans up and then goes to sleep.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 22, 2007)

It takes some doing, but Jango is finally able to make his way up the shaft and climb up out of the tunnels.  It is still the middle of the night... a dark but clear night.  As he stands above the crevasse breathing heavily, he hears a squawk and looks up to see Griot flying about.  The eagle banks once then flies down to Jango's level.  The bird circles the elf a few times... almost as though it doesn't want to land... but finally it does in fact drop onto it's familiar spot on Jango's shoulder.

Jango begins making his way back to town... knowing that dealing with his parents will be one of the things on his agenda in the morning.  As he walks, he tries to think of excuses he can give to them... when suddenly the voice breaks in.

"You needn't worry about them, Jango.  You do not have to deal with them.  Return to town... then find a boat.  A boat traveling north.  We will go see another that can help you wth your mark.  Make your mark grow.  In power.  In size.  I've done all that I can... but I know of others who can teach you further.  Go.  Find us a boat.  Let us go north."

And after quite a while, Jango finally returns to the gates of Seawell.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 22, 2007)

The next morning, Ari and Khalia both get up, load up, and check out of their respective inns.  They cross the city easily and arrive at the Silver Flame temple within a quart-hour of each other.  They both walk into the pavillion in back and see a solid 60+ people standing around, all dressed for martial activity, and most all wearing the symbol of the Silver Flame around their necks.

Elder Nevillom cannot be seen, but both Ari and Khalia notice the large shifter female, Cerril Maise, standing at attention in full plate armor near the doors into the temple.  Nearby Khalia recognizes Tod Ellston, he himself wearing his worn studded leather.  The cleric Gerrold is up front as well, and the rest are various men and women of all ages... including a warforged wielding a very large maul and his body carved with the symbol of the Flame.

Khalia knows that she is part of the command squad for the main force, and Ari remembers the shifter telling him that he would be part of the scout force.  But where they each are supposed to go right now is a mystery.  For now, the two are content to just stand in the people's midst until they decide to make a move somewhere, or wait for Elder Nevillom.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 22, 2007)

Finding Ari in the crowd, she stops to talk to him before the Elder arrives. "I'd heard that some mercenaries had been hired through House Deneith; but I didn't truly expect to see you here." She said.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 22, 2007)

Ari smiles at seeing the familiar face, and laughs at her comment. "You should have seen the other jobs," he quips. "Ah, but really, this is what I do for a living---hunting monsters. Of course, I think these monsters may just be the unshaven rabblerouser variety, but its still pay. And in the off chance the monsters are real..." His grin takes on a more hard edge, and his shadowy panther swishes its tail. "Well, I do enjoy my job."


----------



## drothgery (Feb 22, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Ari smiles at seeing the familiar face, and laughs at her comment. "You should have seen the other jobs," he quips. "Ah, but really, this is what I do for a living---hunting monsters. Of course, I think these monsters may just be the unshaven rabblerouser variety, but its still pay. And in the off chance the monsters are real..." His grin takes on a more hard edge, and his shadowy panther swishes its tail. "Well, I do enjoy my job."




"I thought the Elder was chasing at shadows when I read the summons, but I spent most of yesterday going over reports and cross-referencing them with the Church's archives here." Khalia says, giving the monster hunter a quick summary of what her research resulted in.

"I am not entirely sure what is going on, but I think it more than a few shifters who would not accept the Flame." She concludes.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 22, 2007)

Ari arches an eyebrow during the Lady's description, alternately amazed that someone could speak for so long on such subjects and impressed at her fact finding. When she finishes, he shakes his head and whistles. "Well then, looks like things are going to get surprising. Better  be prepared then." He looks about the crowd a moment. "When is this show getting started anyway? They did say 'bright and early."


----------



## drothgery (Feb 22, 2007)

"I was told the same." The Archivist said. "I am attached to the command staff, but they gave no more detail than that."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 24, 2007)

As Griot fly around him, Jango tells hiim. "Don't be scared. It's true, I am not alone, but he won't harm you, nor it will harm me. He is here to help us to understand my mark."

Griot seems to accept the explanation and lands on his shoulder.

"You needn't worry about them, Jango. You do not have to deal with them. Return to town... then find a boat. A boat traveling north. We will go see another that can help you wth your mark. Make your mark grow. In power. In size. I've done all that I can... but I know of others who can teach you further. Go. Find us a boat. Let us go north."

Jango head back to town, trying to haste a bit teh walk so he can reach town by sunset or even before.

"No, I owe them an explanation. I owe them the turth..." as he tells that, he seems to hear his voice answering him. _The truth? What do you think they will tells if you tell them you share your body with what was capture in that temple._

"But they are my family. They will understand."

_They doesn't have the mark. They can't understand._

"Yes, it's true..."

He starts to see the lighthouse and his light. He continue his walk. "I owe them at least an explanation, even if it is an half truth... at least to Jina." and on that, Jango know what he has to do.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 26, 2007)

Noting the shifter to be in a place too conspicuous to interrupt, Ari sidles his way up to the man he was formally introduced to two days ago, though he rode with him before that. "Tod, when are we excepted to get going? The Elder working up a big entrance?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 27, 2007)

Before Ari receives a return replay from Brother Ellston, the doors to the temple open and out strides Elder Samuel Nevillom, leader of the village of Wyrmwatch in the region of Hope, and devoute Silver Flame evangelist.  The man is dressed in full armor, buffed to a beautiful silver sheen and sparkling in the morning sun.  He strides to the front of the essembled congregation and speaks.

"Bretheren... the time is at hand.  We had thought that scourge of the lycanthropes had ended many, many years ago... but a new plague infests our lands.  They hide amongst us, turning good and righteous men and women to demonic souls infused with the evil of darkness and murder.  They seek to kill us... destroy us... make each and everyone one of us a slave to their basest desires.

We must NOT allow our brothers and sisters of Q'Barra fall to the darkness!  We must NOT allow these fiends to gain purchase in our lands!  We must NOT hold back!  WE MUST FIGHT!"

"HUZZAAAAHHHH!"

Much of the crowd raises their fists in a somewhat subdued acclimation of Elder Nevillom's speech... but neither Khalia nor Ari miss the fact that it is nowhere near a universal support.  Many clerics, priests, paladins, and adepts were half-hearted in their cheering, and several did not seem to make any noise at all.  The paladin shifter Cerril Maise was one of them.  Apparently this crusade is not as well-supported as Elder Nevillom might've hoped... although if he noticed any lack, he did not show it.

Over the next thirty minutes, more announcements are made, the church warriors and assembled fighters are divied up, and the group begins to move out.  Ari Osten leaves first with the large shifter woman Cerril Maise, along with another six men and women.  As the scout party, they immediately move to the docks where a ship is waiting for them to take the group north up the river.  Cerril Maise speaks to each member of the scout team on the way and when the group climbs aboard, and eventually comes upon Osten.  "So you're the monster hunter, huh Osten?  So what do you think... you ever run into werewolves in your travels?  Think we're going to see a few in the jungle up north?"

*****

Khalia ir'Indari walks up to the dais and meets up with Nevillom, Gerrold, and two others who are a part of the command squad - a male dwarf dressed in full armor, and a female elf dressed in wizard's robes.  Khalia turns back and watches as the three Brothers... Ellston, Donovan and Anvil... begin organizing the rest of the men, prepping them by squads and moving them out.

Nevillom motions to Gerrold and then tosses his helm to the priest... who catches it awkwardly.  "Stonegaard, ir'Indari, Dael'dareen... here's how it's going to be.  I've been hunting the enemies of the Flame before you were even born."  Khalia notices Dael'dareen about to open her mouth to contradict that assertion... she is an elf after all... but before she can, he continues.  "You do what I say, when I say it, and no questions.  The Flame guides us in our crusade.  The Voice tells us what we are to do.  We will heed the Voice, and all the things it makes plain... is that clear?"

Gerrold and Dael'dareen immediately respond in the positive, and Stonegaard says 'uh huh' shortly after.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 27, 2007)

Jango eventually reaches the walls of Seawell, however as suspected they are closed are guarded.  He moves to where he and Jina usually re-entered the city in the past and climbs up a few handholds in the stone wall and makes his way over.  He lands quiety back in the town and begins walking home.

"You should go to the docks, Jango... this is a fool's errand.  You run risks you shouldn't take.  You were chosen for this mark because you would make intelligent decisions... but now you act foolishly.  Your family will not understand.  Especially your sister.  All you do is hasten their hatred of you.  Turn away now... let them think you have gone and left... leave them their memories of who you were.  If you see them now... they will see what power you wield and will be afraid.  And your last impression of them will be of fear.  Is that really what you want?"

The voice says nothing else, but Jango can feel a slight tug in his head nudging him away from his home and more towards the docks.  But he still mantains control.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 27, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "We must NOT allow our brothers and sisters of Q'Barra fall to the darkness!  We must NOT allow these fiends to gain purchase in our lands!  We must NOT hold back!  WE MUST FIGHT!"



Ari raises an eyebrow, but otherwise says nothing. But he did not like the sound of this. This wasn't a hunt. It was a crusade. And those never went well. The lackluster response mollified him somewhat, but a fanatic at the top was not a good sign.



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Cerril Maise speaks to each member of the scout team on the way and when the group climbs aboard, and eventually comes upon Osten.  "So you're the monster hunter, huh Osten?  So what do you think... you ever run into werewolves in your travels?  Think we're going to see a few in the jungle up north?"



Ari shakes his head. "Can't say that I have, though there was that wererat hiding in a Thranish contingent once, ironic as that is. But wolves? Seems a bit odd to me. Always thought they preferred more forest and less jungle---plenty stories of them in Aundair, but none that I know of creeping with the lizards. Can't even say I've heard tale of your kind down here. Mosquitos and scalies, but not fur, if you know what I mean. Sound like your not so sure yourself." It wasn't a question, but a statement that could be denied if she wanted.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 27, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Nevillom motions to Gerrold and then tosses his helm to the priest... who catches it awkwardly.  "Stonegaard, ir'Indari, Dael'dareen... here's how it's going to be.  I've been hunting the enemies of the Flame before you were even born."  Khalia notices Dael'dareen about to open her mouth to contradict that assertion... she is an elf after all... but before she can, he continues.  "You do what I say, when I say it, and no questions.  The Flame guides us in our crusade.  The Voice tells us what we are to do.  We will heed the Voice, and all the things it makes plain... is that clear?"
> 
> Gerrold and Dael'dareen immediately respond in the positive, and Stonegaard says 'uh huh' shortly after.




"Of course." Khalia said, then asked a question, interpreting the Elder's "no questions" directive to mean in the heat of battle. Casual conversation, and especially planning sessions, demanded questions. If none would be asked, she should have stayed in Seawell; to be an Archivist was to question, investigate, report -- and to use that knowledge to guide the Flame's hand against what came from Khyber. "You have all seen my research notes, correct? There is something very odd going on, and I strongly suspect the sightings that drew us here are the least of it."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 28, 2007)

"It's not a question about making them understand. I owe them an explanation, that's all. They are still my family, and whatever they might think of me, I'll still care for them." he tells to himself as he pass behind an house. All the windows are dark. It is still the night but the city will soon animate with the first song of the birds.

_But why waste my time to explain something that is just way out of there understanding?_ tells his own voice somewhere inside him. 

"The boat won't leave that soon anyway. It isn't a waste of time. I care for them. I love them." It seems hearing himself telling these things confort him. He sees the Green Lilac farther away. He walks back to the Inn, toward the front door. He stop a step in front fo it. "It will be the last time for a moment..." He felt anxious and sad to leave, but he knew he couldn't stay anymore. After what has happen, staying here could be dangerous for them, or he might go mad himself, or maybe both. He has thought many time how staying here could be more profitable to him, but he never found a convincing answer.

Jango put his hand on the door, take a deep breath and open it...


----------



## Brogarn (Mar 1, 2007)

Skarg ponders the buildings above him taking the facilities into consideration.

I hope folks don't just cut a hole in the floor to do their business. Be hell for those caught below. he says with a wink.

So, what's next?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Ari said:
			
		

> "Can't say that I have, though there was that wererat hiding in a Thranish contingent once, ironic as that is. But wolves? Seems a bit odd to me. Always thought they preferred more forest and less jungle---plenty stories of them in Aundair, but none that I know of creeping with the lizards. Can't even say I've heard tale of your kind down here. Mosquitos and scalies, but not fur, if you know what I mean. Sound like your not so sure yourself."



The woman raises a furry eyebrow, her porcine features giving away a bit of her attitude towards what they are doing... which is that this might be a waste of time.  The fact that Osten picked up on that is something that Cerril finds intriguing apparently.

"I say werewolves because that is what the folks who supposedly witnessed the creatures said they were.  Although honestly... most people can't tell the difference between a lycan, a shifter, a lizardman, an orc, a gnoll, or a druid who has shapeshifted.  Ask them what they've seen, and they immediately harken back to the stories of their childhood.  'Werewolf!  Werewolf!' they'd exclaim, as though that was the only monster their parents could think of to scare young children."

Cerril settles back against the rail of the boat and leans casually, looking out over the rest of the crew and the scout party.  "The irony for me of course being that my parents would shout 'Giant!  Giant!' to frighten my sibilings and myself... as though an extremely large human was the most frightening thing we would think of."   She turns to face Ari and giggles a bit, as though trying to picture Osten at a height of ten feet shaking a fist at her as a little girl.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Khalia said:
			
		

> "You have all seen my research notes, correct? There is something very odd going on, and I strongly suspect the sightings that drew us here are the least of it."



Elder Nevillom hears Khalia's qestion about her research notes and then does a doubletake.  "Excuse me?  Notes?  Lady ir'Indari... despite your claims of doing research for this expedition, I received nothing from you to help us out at all.  I don't know what you were doing all day yesterday, but it certainly was not lending assistance to our crusade."

Khalia's face goes a bit red as apparently Elder Nevillom never received all the information she had put together over the entire day before.  Which is insane, as right before she left the Silver Flame temple, she gave all the paperwork to Gerrold and asked him to give it to Nevillom.  Something's not right.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 6, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Elder Nevillom hears Khalia's qestion about her research notes and then does a doubletake.  "Excuse me?  Notes?  Lady ir'Indari... despite your claims of doing research for this expedition, I received nothing from you to help us out at all.  I don't know what you were doing all day yesterday, but it certainly was not lending assistance to our crusade."
> 
> Khalia's face goes a bit red as apparently Elder Nevillom never received all the information she had put together over the entire day before.  Which is insane, as right before she left the Silver Flame temple, she gave all the paperwork to Gerrold and asked him to give it to Nevillom.  Something's not right.




_Doubt the word of an ir'Indari, does he?_ Khalia stuffed down the anger that bubbled up inside her. No, this was not her father's estate in Thrane. Or Flamekeep. Or even Seawell. They did not know her, or even know her father beyond a name with a title, and a decendent of someone whose name was on the edge of Tira Miron's story. If they knew her, they just might -- possibly -- doubt her judgement or her experience, but never her honesty or her committment to her work.

"I certainly handed a stack of paperwork to Gerrold last night, and asked him to give it to you. If he failed to do so..." Khalia trailed off.

"Still, perhaps it is better to tell you myself." She began, and gave an overview of her work yesterday for the second time this morning.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 7, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Cerril settles back against the rail of the boat and leans casually, looking out over the rest of the crew and the scout party.  "The irony for me of course being that my parents would shout 'Giant!  Giant!' to frighten my sibilings and myself... as though an extremely large human was the most frightening thing we would think of."   She turns to face Ari and giggles a bit, as though trying to picture Osten at a height of ten feet shaking a fist at her as a little girl.



Ari puts on a wry smirk. "Folks don't know what monsters really are. All they get are those pulped up posts they get with their _Chronicles_. Don't know about you, but if the Lord of Blade really was a '100 foot monstrosity able to manipulate the will of his construct minions a country away', I'd be a lot more worried."

Ari glances around the boat, trying to appraise the other members of the scouting party. If he was going to work with them, he'd best know their capabilities.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 31, 2007)

He walks back to the Inn, toward the front door. He stop a step in front fo it. "It will be the last time for a moment..." He felt anxious and sad to leave, but he knew he couldn't stay anymore. After what has happen, staying here could be dangerous for them, or he might go mad himself, or maybe both. He has thought many time how staying here could be more profitable to him, but he never found a convincing answer.

Jango puts his hand on the door, takes a deep breath and opens it...

**********

To say that things could have gone better is an understatement.  The arguing, the crying... it was not what Jango wanted to happen.  As his journey out of the Green Lilac took him to the docks, he realized the voice had been right... his lasting impression on them would not be a happy one.  His mother could sense the change in him.  While he denied any sort of wrongdoing, she could feel it.  Things had changed with him.  And when he said he was leaving for a bit... that's when things really hit the fan.

Hiring a boat to take him north and up into the Whitecliff River was easy enough, what with the money he got in the caverns below... and as he sits on the deck as it begins it's journey, he thinks about what the voice is suggesting they do.  "Go north."  "Find this temple."  "Another can help you inside."  "Make your mark stronger."  As as the thoughts of both of them intermingle, Jango begins to see the wisdom in what _it_ says.

***

Unbeknownst to the young elf though... he is not alone on the boat with his thoughts.  For off to the back there are a few barrels and crates that are being shipped.  And within one of them... a certain young girl hides within... unwilling to accept what has occured between her twin brother and her family.  Something is not right.  And her brother needs looking after.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 31, 2007)

Skarg ponders the buildings above him taking the facilities into consideration.

"I hope folks don't just cut a hole in the floor to do their business. Be hell for those caught below." he says with a wink.

"So, what's next?"

**********

What was next was something that Brogarn, the halfork Watchman, was not expecting.  It certainly wasn't training.  At least, not training in wilderness actions like he expected and signed up for.  And Zendarrill Lorren did nothing with or for him when he arrived.  What Brogarn discovered was almost a military deployment into the grown-over ruins beneath their camp, as the Daggerspell Guardians seemed to almost be acting against the clock.  Every couple of hours the Valenar elf would take a dozen Guardians with him down below, and a couple hours later they would return.  With large sheets of parchment.  Upon which were rubbings that looked strangely like dragonmarks... the kind of marks that Brogarn remembered was surrounding the locked doors to the fiendish temple beneath the pirate camp.

Instead, he spent the next two days above ground, recruited (if not actually hijacked) into standing guard around the camp.  Apparently the information gathering occuring down below was more important to the Guardians than running a training school... and thus Brogarn got stuck doing what he used to do back in Seawell.  And he was not happy about it.  And he came to discover that a number of the other guards... Kerr Docent, Melga, Rogan ir'something or other... were not happy either.  Being a Guardian was supposed to mean helping their fellow man, and Brogan found out that the bunch of them were brought up from Newthrone at Zendarrill's request, and had been standing guard ever since.  And they were also tired of it and ready to go back.

But they weren't allowed to leave, because the Guardians still had work to do.  More rubbings to gather.  And all because of one thing... one thing that none of them really understood... but one thing whose name seemed to be spoken with an importance and gravity, especially by Zendarrill Lorren...

..._Aridarastrixsauriv_.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 31, 2007)

Ari puts on a wry smirk. "Folks don't know what monsters really are. All they get are those pulped up posts they get with their Chronicles. Don't know about you, but if the Lord of Blade really was a '100 foot monstrosity able to manipulate the will of his construct minions a country away', I'd be a lot more worried."

Ari glances around the boat, trying to appraise the other members of the scouting party. If he was going to work with them, he'd best know their capabilities.

**********

The scouting party was good.  Real good.  Ari didn't know how much of an active hand the shifter took in the training of her men... but it was obvious she was more than skilled and so were the others in the group.  As their journey continued up the Whitecliff River, the talk was all about what they were doing... what they were looking for... what action should they take if they actually ran into a real, true lycanthrope... how much information did Elder Samuel Nevillom expect?  It was all discussed.  Many times over.  Questions were asked, answers were stated.  And by the end of the Ari knew one thing if he knew anything...

...Cerril Maise was the real deal, and Elder Nevillom was an idiot.

Finally, the boat glided into the shore of the Whitecliff, a half-mile north of where the the lycans were supposedly seen.  At least, supposedly seen as per the word of the quiet templar who didn't say a whole lot but seemed have a lot of the Flame's information.  Ari had noticed him all throughout the trip... remaining silent when jokes were made, eyeing everyone when plans were under discussion, seemingly keeping tabs on everyone within the group, and absorbing much more information than giving out... which is why Ari had been exceedingly careful about what he spoke out loud when within earshot of the guy.

When the scouting party offloaded and prepared for the overland part of the journey... Ari definitely could get the sense that if Nevillom was as fanatical as the others made him out to be... this whole thing was going to end badly.  His only hope was that Khalia would be able to put over some influence on the actions to come.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 31, 2007)

"I certainly handed a stack of paperwork to Gerrold last night, and asked him to give it to you. If he failed to do so..." Khalia trailed off.

"Still, perhaps it is better to tell you myself." She began, and gave an overview of her work yesterday for the second time this morning.

**********

Needless to say... Gerrold got himself a right bad rearing out over that.  And Khalia got herself her own enemy as a result.  Not that she really cared... even at her young age she could tell just how little influence a cleric like Gerrold really had... especially now... and she knew she had nothing to fear about the runny-nosed little man.  He might've been threatened by her, but she in no way was threatened by him.

What _was_ a threat... at least in her own mind... was Elder Nevillom himself.  A threat to the church, a threat to their council, a threat to whomever was walking through the jungle up north, and most especially a threat to himself.  Khalia had seen fanaticism back home in Thrane... hell, her father employed several men and women who had a similar single-mindedness of purpose.  The only difference of course being that those men and women were fanatical about reading, studying, and learning... three things that do not tend to cause untold death and destruction.  Nevillom's fanaticism however... that _would_ cause it.  And each day that their company marched north through the jungles of Q'Barra, and the Elder's incessant braying about their crusade began to have a more and more delirious effect on the servitors of the Silver Flame that marched with him... she became more and more afraid that she would not be able to control things when they reached their conclusion.

And looking around at who they travelled with, she did not think she was going to find many of the company who would share her more subdued approach.


----------



## Velmont (May 31, 2007)

Jango looks at Seawell. The village seems so small from the sea. In a few days his world have completly changed. His eyes turn to Griot, who fly around the boat, taking advantage of the fresh air.

"I owed them that, but you were right, they didn't understood. No one can understand what it is carrying that mark..." whispers Jango to himself and to teh voice in his head.

_Ari_ the name come back to his mind. He remembered in the cavern.



			
				Memory said:
			
		

> Ari measures the boy with his eyes a moment, lost in thought. After a moment, he decides something, makes sure the others are not looking, and very carefully removes one of his thick gloves, the one on his left hand---the same one that glowed bluish-black earlier and helped down the Captain with its touch. Beneath it was a hand, but a hand marked with a twisted, scar-like red-blue mark that crosses both sides of the hand. It was almost wound-like, but also seemed to throb with... something... just glazing at it.
> 
> "Aberrant marks are a pathway to many abilities some consider to be... unnatural. But they are not. They are a part of this world just as are the Dragonmarks, just as I am, just as you are. There is nothing wrong with them... they are a pathway to power, just as is the sword, the book, or the prayer. Do not fear your mark, Jango. Accept it... embrace it. It is who you are. Do not forget."




"Embrace it?" he whipers to himself. "Maybe you are right, maybe you are both right. I need to go to the bottom of all that... let's find that temple."

Seawell dissapear at the horizon and for some reason Jango do not understand, he feel finally at peace. It seems all his previous trouble have stayed in his home town and he was away of them. He knew what he has to do and knew he could do it. And no one is here, knowing his secret, knowing thevents of the past days. He was free of all that. Jango smiles.


----------



## drothgery (May 31, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> And looking around at who they travelled with, she did not think she was going to find many of the company who would share her more subdued approach.




_A week in Newthorne -- just a week -- and I would have been prepared for this, with authorization from the Cardinals to take command of this expedition if need be. To send these brave, devoted soldiers of the Flame back home, and press ahead with Cerril Maise, Ari, and the scouts -- with me to make sense of what they uncovered._ Khalia thinks.

_I could leave. No matter what the Elder thinks, no orders bind me here. But that would be the coward's way, and it would mean abandoning countless others to one man's folly._

For all the Elder's exhortations, Khalia could no more stop asking questions and observing than she could stop breathing. For she did not have the answer she sought yet.


----------



## stonegod (May 31, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> When the scouting party offloaded and prepared for the overland part of the journey... Ari definitely could get the sense that if Nevillom was as fanatical as the others made him out to be... this whole thing was going to end badly.



Ari limbered himself up as they debarked, calling to his dark pet to accompany him. As he absently mimed affection, he kept a surreptitious eye on the silent one--the one not to be trusted. He'd try to keep him sight... just in case.

He turned to the shifter paladin then. "So, what's the order? I'm to assist on tracking as planned? I told you, its not my strong suite, but I'm game."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 5, 2007)

"Some people are out there!"  Rogan says, rushing back to the the Guardian's campsite.  "We've got company!"

The guards in the area immediately get into readied actions... Skargash takes out his bow and gets in behind a short wooden wall ready to defend the camp... Rogan rushes to the ruins with another guard and starts picking their way down through it's tunnels to find Zendarrill and the others... Jakk Corren and a couple of the sneakier scouts dive into the jungle underbrush to circle the incoming people and gather intel.

***

The travel through the jungle had not been easy for Cerril, Ari, and the others in the scouting party.  To be honest... none of them were really suited for this kind of work, and their attempts at tracking were pretty miserable.  Only the quiet guy... by the name of Aerndel Barrne... seemed to be okay with how things were going.  His recollections of what was seen by who and where had given them a direction to march, and if nothing else they were making rather good time into the jungle all things considered.

"From what I read and what Elder Nevillom told me, we're in pretty good shape.  Sightings were stronger about a quarter-mile further east." Aerndel says... to which a welcomed murmur can be heard amongst the men.  Cerill Maise looks around and leads them up a small slope to a higher hill above the surrounding jungle floor.  "Then let's camp for the night.  Two man watch.  Tomorrow morning we advance further and hope we find something before Nevillom and the others arrive.  I don't want to have to tell him this whole thing was for naught."  However, by her tone it is easy for both Ari and 'Aerndel' to tell that she'd be quite happy to do just that and prove the Elder wrong.

***

A couple hours later, Zendarrill Loren and the rest of the Daggerspell Guardians are back up from the catacombs beneath the temple ruins, and have received the report of the dozen armored men and women camped about a quarter-mile to the west.  One of the Daggerspell Mages goes into a trance and finds the group with his mind's eye and begins reporting on what he "sees".  Several of the Daggerspell Shapers immediately wild shape into jungle animals... panthers, birds, raptors, and the like, and go out into the darkness to scout further and get a nature's sense of their location.

***

Ari does not know much about animal behavior... but he does know when he's being watched.  And in the middle of the night, on his watch... the Child of Khyber feels with that hunter's sense of his... a tickle in the back of his head... that tells him his prey is near and that it's aware of his presence.  Very odd.  Perhaps those animals out there in the darkness aren't just animals after all?  Maybe there's more to Nevillom's claims than he gave credit for?


----------



## stonegod (Jun 5, 2007)

His muscles tense, the hexer withdrew his sword with a steely _hissss_. Onyx, barely perceptible in the night, twitched anxiously beside him. Nodding at his watching companion, he stalked his way over to where Cerill was sleeping. He pressed a hand on her shoulder to wake her up. Not a sudden gesture---one meant to awake her but not startle her.

In a low voice, he whispers, "Something's out there. And its not just the jungle spook. Those animals... they're not behaving as they should. Maybe not hostile but..." He left the statement  unfinished. Too many questions.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 5, 2007)

Jango arrived in Newthrone with a minimum of fuss, and a minimum of harrassment from _it_.  The elf refused to name his "other half" now... almost as though it didn't deserve that sort of permanence.  It was still up in the air whether Jango would embrace this second skin, or actively try to defy it... but so far on this trip, there had been nothing to defy.

When he arrived, Jango went about purchasing several items of note that he thought would be important to have.  Things to help him defend himself should things go wrong.  All this time... he was followed by Jina, who ducked and weaved around people and things all up and down the street.  Because of his single-mindedness of purpose, and having absolutely no reason to suspect his sister would be here in the nation's capital, he never noticed the young girl following him.

Eventually Jango arrived back at the docks, and the voice gave instructions to him about where they needed to go.  The temple was north, and the man who could help him was inside.  What was interesting though when Jango inquired about hiring another boat to take him to a certain part of the Whitecliff River, he was told that another person had wanted to go to and get off at the same place.  A halfork.  Odd.  But in any event, since the boatsman knew the place to go, he was quickly hired and Jango was soon off.

This time however... the young stowaway that had hid herself under the deck was discovered.  And when Jango was about an hour out of Newthrone up the river... one of the boat workers dragged this young elf above deck, and Jango came face to face with his sister Jina.

"Jango!  Um... hi!  Please tell him to let me go?"


----------



## Velmont (Jun 5, 2007)

_Jina, why have you followed me?_ asks Jango to himself, but he knew already the answer. It was so easy to understand her sister.

"What are you doing here, Jina? Why did you followed me? I told you, I told to father and mother I had decided to go alone on that one. I needed time for myself. To be alone. To understand what is happening to me, to my powers, to find the answers that is surely not in Seawell. Not mother, nor Zan could give me the answers I seek." 

Jango move toward Jina and put his hand on the hand of the boat worker that was grabbing Jina. "Let her free for a moment. Let us alone." As the boat worker leave them alone. "Jina, it's time for you to have your life, and for me to have mine. We might be twins, but we are two distinct persons and it's time for us to forged our own life. I won't be eternally around you, and you won't be eternally around me. This trip, it is my life, it is the point where I become a single person, and that mean you should go back to Newthrone, go back to Seawell and start to think what you want in your life."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 8, 2007)

It was early in the morning when Elder Nevillom contacted Aern with the Sending spell.  And the message he received back told him everything he needed to know.

"Animals and creatures spied on us last night.  One of the mercenaries engaged and disappeared.  No further contact from him or them thus far."

He knew right then and there that the Voice had been instructing him truly.  This action was just.  This crusade to cleanse Khorvaire once more was just.  And the Voice would thank him and bring him into the Flames when he passed on.  He roused the army early and got them on the road quickly.  One of their own had been taken.  It was time to act.

When Khalia hears all of this in the command squad meeting, her first thought is "Was it Osten?"  He was a hunter after all.  She didn't put it past him to engage an enemy.  She says a small prayer for whomever it is that got taken, and then another prayer for them all.  Nevillom has gotten more strident, more fanatical each and every waking moment.  Pretty soon, she wouldn't be surprised if he started seeing boogymen behind every tree and rock.

***

"Any sign of Osten?"  Cerril Maise asks her men as they return from their quick scouting of the area.  A negative reply makes the shifter shake her head in frustration and murmur to herself.  "I don't know what you're doing, Osten, but I hope you didn't get yourself killed."

***

Last night the paladin had the monster hunter and a few others move out from the campsite to get a better grasp of how many animals were out there.  As Ari knew more about tracking his prey down than the others, he got much closer to what he was looking for, and surprised his prey.  This shock caused a bit of a reaction and a random flash of an attack in defense, and before Ari knew it, he was in combat.  Had his glove been off, others might have seen the blueish light from his Mark glow when he reached out and grabbed the elk around it's antlers and chilled it's bones.  They also might have seen him get grabbed from behind right after.  But no one was able to see it.  Especially not back at the camp.  And thus when the creatures of the night overwhelmed the monster hunter and took him away, all the Flamist knew was what they could hear.

After a few seconds of tussle, they heard nothing more.

And the next morning, Ari Osten was nowhere to be found.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 8, 2007)

Jango said:
			
		

> "Jina, it's time for you to have your life, and for me to have mine. We might be twins, but we are two distinct persons and it's time for us to forged our own life. I won't be eternally around you, and you won't be eternally around me. This trip, it is my life, it is the point where I become a single person, and that mean you should go back to Newthrone, go back to Seawell and start to think what you want in your life."



Jina shrugged off the sailor's arm when Jango tells him to let her go, and the young elf can see when she juts out her lower lip in defiance that his comments are probably falling on deaf ears.

She was always the strong one.  The leader.  He was always the follower.  And even after he says his peace he suspects that she has no intention of listening to him.  _It_ agrees with Jango's assessment.

"She will not stop us, Jango.  We have work to do.  Stop her you must.  Kill her if you have to.  She is not family any longer.  _We_ are now family."

As Jango ponders this, it becomes clear that it doesn't matter anyway, because there is nowhere for Jina to go.  The boat has it's schedule to keep, and isn't going to turn around to dump her off anyplace.  Instead, the two twins are forced to pay for another fare, and at least for the time being, brother and sister are adventuring together once more.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 8, 2007)

Attempting to find out what the rush was about, and if Ari was the missing person, Khalia kept asking people until she found someone who would give her a complete answer.

Since she joined this endeavour, she had been trying to identify those among it with skill, intelligence, and leadership ability. A little overzealousness in the cause of the Flame, she could handle. She had a touch of that herself, truly told. But those who did not think before they lept -- they were dangerous. And the Elder was one of those.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 8, 2007)

_I won't kill her. She is still of the same blood of me. She is still my sister, even if she can't understand._ thinks Jango. Jango was becoming red, both from the presence of Jina and the thought it wanted to kill her.

"You'll go back to Seawell, or to Newthrone if you prefer, wherever it please you Jina, but you won't follow me on that trip. I'll pay you a passage on the next boat that go back to Seawell if you like." On that, Jango turns heel and climb up on teh upper deck. He looks at the water a moment, seeing the wave in the water created by the boat. Griot lands next to him. Jango starts to play with the feather of the neck of the hawk. It seems to calm him.

What could make him so hot tempered? He has never been like that before. He used to let teh life carry him, following his sister in her adventures, studying his art, following his mother's instruction, helping at the Inn, helping his parents with the clients... When life is easy, it is easy to follow and don't care, but it seems all have turned wrong lately, his life was out of control and it was carryng him a direction he didn't wanted, and now he want to take back control... or do he just want to convince himself he is trying?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 8, 2007)

"Osten?  Is that you?"

That voice... that voice is...

Ari Osten had been walking for about an hour in complete darkness, because from what he could tell a bag was covering his head.  His arms bound behind his back, his weapons taken from him, hands pushing him in his back... this was not he was expecting when he went to check out the animals that had been hanging around the Flamist's campsite.

Now, as he was stopped short and sat roughly down on a long log, this voice that he did not expect is questioning him, asking him if he is who he thinks he is.

"Wait... you know this guy?" another voice is heard.

"Yeah, Rogan... I think... the clothes are familiar..."

The bag is suddenly pulled from Ari Osten's head, and sure enough, standing in front of him in the firelight is the halfork Watchman Skarghash.  What in the blazes is Skarghash doing out here?

"What in the blazes are you doing out here, Osten?" the halfork asks.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 8, 2007)

Khalia asks several people about what is going on both here in their camp and with the scouting party.  She had hoped that her prior relationship (if you could call it that) with Tod Ellston would generate some answers... but unfortunately he is off gathering water for their sudden trip.  Instead, it is Brother Donovan that she ends up communicating with.

She knows little of Horatio Donovan, other than he is more rough and ready than the charismatic Ellston.  A scarred and tatooed man with a fiery side to him, he has his men's respect because he had the knowledge on how to get things done.  He doesn't pull punches, but he also plays straight with everyone he meets.  Definitely a templar of the people.

When Khalia and Horatio quickly pow-wow, it becomes obvious that no one at this point knows really what is going on, because either Nevillom isn't asking the right questions, or isn't freely giving up the answers.  But as the two of them talk, both Khalia and Horatio agree that the Elder is walking a very fine line, and both are willing to back each other up should something need to be done.

Finally, the important parties all return from their quick duties and Elder Samuel Nevillom ushers the army forth further into the jungles and into inevitability.


----------



## Autumn (Jun 8, 2007)

Jina says nothing, but her defiant pout never fades as she watches her brother go. It's only after he's been out of sight for some moments that her expression softens, willful anger replaced by sadness. She was prepared to encounter resistance, of course, once Jango found out she had followed him. She thought she was prepared for that. But still, to hear such words from her brother... it hurts. 

 She refuses to let it get to her, though. She deliberately relaxes her posture, straightening her shoulders from the hunch they had started to fall into. She has to be strong, and stick to her resolve. She knows in her heart that Jango is wrong, that now more than ever he needs her to be there for him. 

 He was right about one thing: the two of them are adults now They are their own people. It's Jango's right to go off on this journey. And it's Jina's right to stick to him whether he likes it or not, and make sure her damn fool brother doesn't get himself killed or worse. 

 She gives a tough smile. Maybe it doesn't make sense, logically. But who needs logic when you have a sister's intuition? 

 Besides... this is an adventure. A real one. She's determined to enjoy it at least a little. 

 She gets up and strides up to the deck, ignoring Jango to go stand on the other side of the deck and look out on the water. She gives a long, slow yawning stretch and then grins, her eyes glittering as she takes in the new scenery. This is the life, and she'll be damned before she'll let anybody put her on a boat back to her sleepy hometown.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 9, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> The bag is suddenly pulled from Ari Osten's head, and sure enough, standing in front of him in the firelight is the halfork Watchman Skarghash.  What in the blazes is Skarghash doing out here?
> 
> "What in the blazes are you doing out here, Osten?" the halfork asks.



"I was thinking the same thing about you," Ari adds wryly. _To bad I don't have the kid's gift. I'd be out of these ropes in no time._ Then he smiled to himself. _At least they pricked themselves on the spikes a few times shoving me._

As Ari answers, he does his best to scan the camp---get a felling for where he was, who all was here. He could see Skarg well enough, and another man, idly cleaning his nails with a knife. But he wanted to know for sure. Hunter's instincts die hard.

"What am I doing here? I'm on commission. Remember that Flamist in the caravan with Khalia? Apparently they're throwing a Crusade---their Daelkyr-mad Elder has it in his head that there are 'lycanthropes' out here. You know---folks who change from human to animals." Ari paused long enough to let that sink in. "Not everyone believes him---I didn't---but now I've gone missing after arousing the camp that there were some 'suspicious' animals out and about. So what am I doing here? Apparently I'm accidently going to start a huge hubaloo between your mysterious shapechanging friends here and the Templars of the Silver Flame."

Ari kicked himself. He knew it would be true. Whatever grounded mind the shifter paladin had, the Elder would hear what he wanted to hear. Whoever had grabbed him had made a mistake. It was one of those Cyran Tragedies that were so popular before the Day of Mourning.

And Ari---indirectly---would be to blame.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 11, 2007)

The boatride was quiet, and neither sibling talked to the other the entire trip.  When Jango spoke to the boatsman about being left off on the shores of the Whitecliff River, he tried to arrange it to be as surriptious as possible.  If he could somehow be dropped off without Jina knowing, he could continue on his own.  It was quiet on the subject, ever since Jango made it clear that no physical action would take place against her.  It seemed as though the voice was picking his battles.

Jina of course used every wile she had to keep up on what her brother was doing.  And thus, when during the middle of the night the boat slid into the shore of the river and Jango made his escape over the side onto the jungle shore... Jina was right behind him, hidden from sight.

***

"Good.  We have landed.  We are near.  I can feel it.  He is there... ready for us.  Waiting.  He...

...is

...not

...alone?

Others are there.  Yes.  They mill around where he is.  I can feel them too.  I speak to him.  He tells me they swarm over where he stays.  They will be in our way.  Our way to meet him.  They may try to stop us.

They are going to be a problem.

Come... let us hurry.  We need to see who they are... what they do.  They will not stop us from meeting him.  He has much to teach, and we have much to learn.  Let us go."

***

Jina watched and listened... and was surprised.  Was he brother talking to someone?  Out here?  It sounded like a one-sided conversation... but through the darkness, she couldn't tell if anyone else was there.  Was he talking to himself?  She did not understand.

And what she really couldn't understand was how quickly Jango took off through the trees.  As her eyes tried to find as much light as they could to illuminate her way, he brother took off like he could see in the dark almost!  It was bizarre!

Jina started running off after Jango, hoping to catch up.  But she couldn't see.  There wasn't enough light.  And the root in her way...

***

**SNAP**

"Ahhhhhhhhh!" **THUD**

"Owwwww!"

Jango heard that.  Heard it a bit behind him.  Recognized the voice.  Knew it was her.

She followed him again.  She's back there.  She's hurt.  He can tell she is in pain.

"Leave her!  She will try and stop us!  She will never understand you!  Just keep going!"

And Jango stands in the trees wondering what he should do.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 11, 2007)

Ari said:
			
		

> "What am I doing here? I'm on commission. Remember that Flamist in the caravan with Khalia? Apparently they're throwing a Crusade---their Daelkyr-mad Elder has it in his head that there are 'lycanthropes' out here. You know---folks who change from human to animals.  Not everyone believes him---I didn't---but now I've gone missing after arousing the camp that there were some 'suspicious' animals out and about. So what am I doing here? Apparently I'm accidently going to start a huge hubaloo between your mysterious shapechanging friends here and the Templars of the Silver Flame."



As Ari Osten speak, he sees in the light of the fires several animals a ways away... and watches as they wildshape back into humanoid form.  They begin walking over to Skarg and Ari, the looks on their faces indicating worry.  Skarghash looks at them approach, then looks at Rogan, then looks back at Ari.  And he shakes his head.  "That... isn't good."

And from behind them all... in the darkness... another voice is heard.

"No... it is not good.  We wish not a war with the Silver Flame..."

The voice gets louder as the speaker approaches.

"But thankfully... we have finished what we needed to do here."

Ari's eyes try to adjust to the light, and he sees the figure that approaches get clearer.  It is an elf.  A Valenar.  Dressed in the greens and browns of an outdoorsman, his face besmudged with dirt.  And the look on _his_ face...

...is one of contentment.

"Do not worry, Mister Osten.  There will be no war.  Our Shapers might have confused the unknowing... thinking them lycanthropes... but when Elder Nevillom arrives..."

How did he know the name?

"I will introduce myself to him.  And he will leave Zendarrill Lorren be."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 11, 2007)

_Damned her... and the boat will have left now._ thinks Jango. He hesitates. He finally turn around and easily find Jina. "Havn't I made myself clear enough?" tells Jango with a cold tone. "Why are you keeping following me? Look at you, you still head down in an adventure, recklessly and unprepared. Did the pirate wasn't enough for you? You had been lucky to survive. They were ready to kill you, but they didn't, because I was with you, because they saw my mark. They left you in the middle of the nature where the lizardmen could have taken you easily. You have been lucky. But you should stop to count on your luck, it will get you kill. I don't want your help on that, and I don't have time to keep watch on your back. What do you plan to do to go back home now?"


----------



## stonegod (Jun 11, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "I will introduce myself to him.  And he will leave Zendarrill Lorren be."



Ari wanted to rub his temples; he was getting a headache. Thinking about the Elder's fanaticism started it; the look of utter-lack of thought on the new guy cemented it. The clash of two fanatics---two warforged titans on a collision course. He'd seen that once in the War. The result was not pretty for the stand-byes.

"Then... let me go. I can go back to the camp, help diffuse the situation. It'd probably go smoother..." Perhaps he'd be able to get through the serene-head. But he doubted it.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Because I've been posting for every character, I haven't been doing them in chronological order.  Thus each group is currently at a different time or place in the action.  I'm going to be hopefully finishing up pulling everyone together by the end of day Friday so that on Monday we can start in on EotLQ.  So to help follow along, here's where each section is in relation to each other time and space:

Ari's current conversation with Skarg, Rogan and Lorren occurs very early Wednesday morning at probably 2 or 3 am.

The scouting party is a quarter-mile outside of the Guardian's camp, and at dawn Wednesday morning Aern sends the report to Nevillom about the merc disappearing.

Khalia and Horatio have their current conversation early Wednesday morning having just had their meeting the with Elder after he spoke with Aern.  As they are traveling on foot, the Crusade is probably one and a half days out from the Guardian's camp.  They should arrive probably late Thursday afternoon or so.

Jango and Jina's landing on the shores of the Whitecliff and their current conversation is occuring on _Wednesday night_.  The two of them are currently a day ahead of everyone else.

Things should begin to merge shortly.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 13, 2007)

OOC: I'm under no illusions that they'd let Ari go, but he'd try at least.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 13, 2007)

As the Crusading army marches north throughout Wednesday, Khalia ir'Indari begins quietly speaking with the others in positions of importance.  With the information she acquired in her research, and Horatio Donovan adding his own opinions to the matter, Khalia feels like she's slowly getting through to many others.  And the idea that this whole crusade might be pushed forward under faulty logic and pretense begins to take hold.  By the time the crusade camps for the night on Wednesday, Khalia is feeling better than she had been.

Brother Tod Elston agrees with Khalia and Horatio both.  The dwarven warrior Stonegaard concurs as well.  The warforged leader Brother Anvil is a bit too solid to be swayed straight away, but he insists he will keep his senses open and not presume anything is black and white.  For a warforged, that is about all Khalia could expect.  The elven mage Dael'dareen is a bit too quixotic to know what her opinions are on the matter, and Khalia doesn't even try to speak with Gerrold... knowing the man would probably go running to Nevillom in order to get himself back into the Elder's good graces.

When the command squad and squad leaders meet with Nevillom Thursday morning, he reports that he is not able to contact the scouting party.  He suspects something's happened, and thus they will be pushing forward at double-speed... and that by mid afternoon they will arrive where the agreed upon rendevous with the scouting party was supposed to be.

***

When Jina refuses to answer Jango's question about what she plans to do to get back home... Jango realizes that he has only two choices.  Abandon her, or let her tag along.  For now.  With _it_ insisting that time is of the essence... Jango relents and he and Jina take off through the jungle trees Wednesday night.

Jina is still amazed at the speed and agility with which Jango moves in almost complete darkness, and several time she has to call out to him to slow down.  She can't move nearly as fast with only her low-light vision helping the way.  She can see that with each passing hour, Jango's frustration just grows and grows.

About an half-hour after dawn on Thursday morning, a very tired Jango and Jina stumble through the trees and find themselves in somewhat of a clearing.  Well at least an area that had several trees knocked down to use as firewood.  And within this clearing they both see about fifty or so men and women, dressed in the armor and weapons of an army... all of them wearing or carrying the symbols of the Silver Flame.  They do not know what this is all about, but they are easily seen by a number of guards and are ushered into the camp.  It isn't long after they are brought in and have begun to be questioned that Khalia ir'Indari slips out of the meeting with Elder Nevillom to come upon the two Silversun twins.  Neither knows how or why the other is here... these kinds of coincidences just usually not happening unless some divine hand is ushering them together...   But the conversation is swift and informative to the point, and Khalia convinces the others that these two pose no threat.  She takes responsibility for them both herself.

However, she does acquire a measure of concern when two hours later the army is ready to continue marching, and she finds that while Jina is still here and ready to go... Jango has disappeared.

Because Jango used the opportunity of the Silver Flame crusade to leave his sister with folks that would protect her... but he himself could slip away and move on ahead.  And as he rushes through the trees and underbrush on Thursday morning and early afternoon... he and the voice prepare for what will happen next when they arrive at the temple where they will meet their help.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 13, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> However, she does acquire a measure of concern when two hours later the army is ready to continue marching, and she finds that while Jina is still here and ready to go... Jango has disappeared.




"Jina Silversun, what in the name of the Flame are you doing here?" She asks. Maybe she could pass the girl off as her armsman; father would be happy about that. But Jina was well shorter than she was, and far more heavily muscled, for all that she was an elf; Khalia couldn't just lend her something to wear.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 13, 2007)

Jango walks in the forest with much more ease he used to have even some time ago. It seems the voice have given him even more grace. He has been walking for many hours, but his determination make him continue. The Flames would be annoying around him. They would never understand, for them, there would be no hope, they even have a twisted view of the mark he is bearing. It is because of them he had feared all his life the opinion of the others. but he had decided that they would stop to ruined his life. And they would take care of Jina too.

_Near sunset, I'll have to take some rest, just a few hours, so we can conitnue during night. that way, they won't catch on me if they try to follow me. The might follow me during day, but at night, they won't have an easy time to follow._

Jango was eager to find the answers he had been seeking all this time, but somewhere in his heart, he felt ashamed by the fact he had left his sister behind, and he feared his reaction if he had to meet Jina again. He seemed determine to kill her if she continue to come in there legs, and knowing Jina, she would probably show up again, but will he be able to stop him?


----------



## Autumn (Jun 14, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> "Jina Silversun, what in the name of the Flame are you doing here?" She asks.





 Jina gives Khalia a look of pure exhaustion. Any sense of adventure she had felt has vanished now, killed off by the harrowing journey through the night. If she had had any doubts before that she was right to stick with her brother then that night had killed them off. He isn't in his right mind, that much is all too clear.

 The hustle through the darkness has done nothing to help the ankle that she hurt, and she walks with a suppressed but visible limp as it throbs angrily at her. Her hair is a tangled mess. Her face and hands are dirty and covered in scratches, and it's obvious from the smears on her face that she's been crying recently.

 Sniffing, she rubs a hand brusquely across her eyes and stands up straighter, obviously making an effort to pull herself together and look like she's coping. 

 She looks back at Khalia, her gaze weighing and measuring. It's not as if she and Khalia were ever close. She'd always got the impression of a somewhat strict and cold woman, and nothing in Khalia's current manner is causing her to modify that view. 

 She would like to plunge straight off into the trees and after Jango, but she knows that she stands no chance of catching him that way now. Failing that she'd like to launch into a barrage of questions that might help her understand where her brother could be going and whether she'll be able to catch him up... but she bites her tongue, knowing that that too would be counterproductive. Little as she may like it, the situation calls for patience. So for the right now she is dependent on the Crusade's goodwill. On a practical level, that probably means Khalia's goodwill.

"...It's my brother," she says slowly, making an effort to keep her voice as calm as she can. "I'm worried about him. I didn't want to let him travel alone." She stops awkwardly, the shadow of her failure hanging heavy over her words. "But I guess that's beside the point," she says hurriedly, her eyes dropping away from Khalia's. Her tone is businesslike now, though the telltale quaver of her anxiety has only got stronger. "You don't want to hear about our family dramas, right? You just need to know whether I'm going to make a nuisance of myself. Well... I promise I'll do my best not to." She makes an attempt at a smile, though the result is half-hearted at best. It's very obvious that she's distracted. All the vibrancy and energy that she normally exudes is gone. Or rather - it's there, but dispersed and shadowed, caught up in worry and anxiety instead of directed outwards at the world around her.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 14, 2007)

Autumn said:
			
		

> She looks back at Khalia, her gaze weighing and measuring. It's not as if she and Khalia were ever close. She'd always got the impression of a somewhat strict and cold woman, and nothing in Khalia's current manner is causing her to modify that view.




OOC: It's kind of hard to indicate tone with text, but Khalia really sould have come across more as confused and concerned than scolding...

[sblock=Jina]


			
				Khalia's Character Sheet said:
			
		

> Khalia on the other PCs (note that this was written mostly before the original game started) ...
> 
> _Jina Silversun, Elf Swashbuckler_
> 
> ...



[/sblock]




			
				Autumn said:
			
		

> "...It's my brother," she says slowly, making an effort to keep her voice as calm as she can. "I'm worried about him. I didn't want to let him travel alone." She stops awkwardly, the shadow of her failure hanging heavy over her words. "But I guess that's beside the point," she says hurriedly, her eyes dropping away from Khalia's. Her tone is businesslike now, though the telltale quaver of her anxiety has only got stronger. "You don't want to hear about our family dramas, right? You just need to know whether I'm going to make a nuisance of myself. Well... I promise I'll do my best not to." She makes an attempt at a smile, though the result is half-hearted at best. It's very obvious that she's distracted. All the vibrancy and energy that she normally exudes is gone. Or rather - it's there, but dispersed and shadowed, caught up in worry and anxiety instead of directed outwards at the world around her.




Worry visibly stabbed through the Archivist at Jina's words. She'd been worried about Jango since he wandered too close to that Daelkyr statue, and twice over since he tried to dissuade Master Silversun when she warned the watchman of the danger. That Jango had run off -- clearly without his parents permission -- was a bad sign, by her reckoning.

"You can talk to me, Jina. You know that." Khalia said, trying to be reassuring. At least, she hoped the elf knew that. A year seemed quite a long time to know someone to a woman of Khalia's nineteen years; elves might reckon things differently.


----------



## Autumn (Jun 14, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Aha, I knew that there were those little chunks written up of how each character views the others... but it was late when I was writing that post and after a little bit of searching I just gave up and decided to use my judgment instead. And I just assumed that given Jina's habitual mischief-making, she and Khalia would never have been all that friendly. But, oh well, Jina's in a weird place right now anyway so I think this all makes sense in any case. Just maybe apply a pinch of salt to some of the OOC text in that last post, and we're good.[/sblock]


 Jina's eyes flicker up and hold Khalia's for a moment. The kindness in her tone had got through, and Jina realizes that maybe she was making a mistake in pushing her away. Her concern over Jango was clouding her judgment, her inner turmoil blinding her to the outside world. If Khalia isn't quite the intimate friend or family that she needs right now, she is at least a friend. To have found a friendly face in a place like this and at a time like this is almost a miracle. 

"I'm sorry," Jina murmurs after a moment, smiling more genuinely this time and taking a step towards Khalia. "You're right... I'm being silly."

 She takes a long pause, gathering her thoughts. "Jango..." she starts eventually, "I don't know what's happened to him. I'm scared. I... I think he might be losing his mind. And there's something else... it's as if he's changed somehow. Not just his mind... what he can do, as well. We were running through the jungle all night - I don't know where he was trying to get to, but he was obviously in a big hurry. Well... look at me. I look like I've been dragged through a hedge lengthways, right? Trees whipping into me in the dark, roots snagging my feet. That's what happens if you try to run through a jungle in the dark. But Jango? Did you see him? Hardly a scratch. Either he could see in the dark, or else it was a path he knew really well. I never saw him cast any spells, and he's never been here before. How did he do that?!" 

 From her quiet and hesitant start, Jina becomes more and more animated throughout the speech until by the end she's worked up and almost frantic. She looks away from Khalia, her gaze flickering about, not settling. One hand comes up to sweep through her hair, attacking some of the worst tangles. If she was at home right now her father would take her in his arms and hold her there, keep her steady and safe until she had calmed down.

 Away from home, away from parental comfort, she doesn't know what to do with herself. This, it seems, is the first test of how deep her adventurous spirit goes.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 14, 2007)

Autumn said:
			
		

> She takes a long pause, gathering her thoughts. "Jango..." she starts eventually, "I don't know what's happened to him. I'm scared. I... I think he might be losing his mind. And there's something else... it's as if he's changed somehow. Not just his mind... what he can do, as well. We were running through the jungle all night - I don't know where he was trying to get to, but he was obviously in a big hurry. Well... look at me. I look like I've been dragged through a hedge lengthways, right? Trees whipping into me in the dark, roots snagging my feet. That's what happens if you try to run through a jungle in the dark. But Jango? Did you see him? Hardly a scratch. Either he could see in the dark, or else it was a path he knew really well. I never saw him cast any spells, and he's never been here before. How did he do that?!"




"He must have had... help. I've been ... concerned... about him since we returned from the caverns that cultist was making her home. I hoped it was nothing. Just a boy's curiousity untempered by an Archivist's knowledge of what lies in Khyber." She said. She ought to be more reassuring, but her own fears were pushing to the forefront. An unpleasant subject, so she changed it.

"Sometimes I wish Father had broken down and let me bring a maid with me when I left the manor. In the main, he was right, I think, but there are times it would be useful. Like now. I have some things you could borrow, but I'm afraid I'm rather hopeless with a needle, so the fit will be less than perfect." She said.


----------



## jkason (Jun 14, 2007)

*Horatio Donovan, human cleric*

Donovan was taciturn after the meeting. He has little doubt that Nevillom is misreading the situation, but clearly something has happened to the scouts. And now ... disheveled elves stumbling through the forest? 

That Khalia seems to know one of them is reassuring, at least. For a short time, Donovan keeps his distance, checking with his men to make sure everyone is ready for the march that seems inevitable, and for the battle he hopes isn't. 

When the female elf seems to settle down some, the cleric comes up to the pair. 

"I've already communed with the Flame this morning, and I'm afraid I didn't ask for a blessing to make things whole. I can do nothing for your clothing, but let me at least tend to that ankle," he says. He kneels before Jina, glaring at the closest Flamist. "Although I should have to do nothing of the sort, if our acolytes knew proper hospitality." he says in a cold condemnation of the poor man who happened to fall into his field of vision. "Go! Find something clean for this poor girl to wear, you lazy sod!"

As the man skitters off, Donovan's expression softens, and he tentatively reaches out for the ankle. "Don't worry," he says. "Sure, I can give out a fine beating when the need arises, but The Silver Flame's taught me far gentler skills, as well." If she lets him, Donovan begins to wrap the ankle and tend to the other minor scratches Jina's sustained over the night.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 14, 2007)

Ari said:
			
		

> "Then... let me go. I can go back to the camp, help diffuse the situation. It'd probably go smoother..."



Zendarrill looks at the monster hunter with a critical eye, and for some reason... his eyes are drawn to the monster hunter's gloved left hand.  The Valendar stares at it for a few seconds, and Ari can feel his aberrant mark begin to itch.

Suddenly, Zendarrill looks directly up and into the eyes of Ari Osten.  "Come with me.  I have need of you."  He immediately nods to Skarghash to untie him from his bonds, and very quickly he spins on his heels and strides back through the camp.  Ari stands up a bit confused, but his curiosity gets the best of him.

Before the Valenar exits the firelight in it's entirety, he speaks back over his shoulder to the Daggerspell Guardians standing around camp.  "In the morning, go back to the Flamists that Master Osten arrived with.  Show them we mean them no harm, and invite them back to camp as our guests.  We do not want things to get out of hand when the bulk of the force arrives."

He then turns back and continues forward into the darkness... leading Ari away from camp.  The everburning torches light a way through the trees, and Ari's eyes can see an overgrown large mound up ahead.  As they approach, Lorren signals to a pair of Guardians that flank a dark opening in the vines, kudzu, and bushes, and one of them grabs one of the torches from a stanchion and leads the two of you into the opening... which is immediately seen as a rock staircase heading down below ground.  You both begin to descend in a circular path and at the bottom probably fifty or sixty feet beneath the surface of the earth, the staircase opens into a smooth rock chamber about twenty feet across with a single rock door closed on the far side.

And across all four walls of this chamber, as well as on the ceiling and across the floor... is perhaps the biggest dragonmark that Ari Osten has ever seen.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 14, 2007)

Early Wednesday morning, "Aerndel Barrne" receives in his mind a *ping*... and when the disguised changeling's eyes spring open, he immediately knows that Elder Nevillom is contacting him with a Sending spell... one of Nevillom's favorites.  For some reason, a morning doesn't seem worth starting for the man unless he contacts Aern to get a full rundown of what happened in the previous day.  And like every other, the changeling passes on the fact that one of the mercs disappeared in the night after seeing some animals circling their camp.  With only twenty-five words to use in his reply, he is succinct and to the point.

Aern thinks nothing of it when he gets up for the morning and begins helping to break down the camp.  Cerril Maise... the Exorcist that he nominally reports to... seems somewhat concerned by last night's happenings.  Aern's always known that the shifter never believed that they were dealing with lycanthropes... thinking that it was probably mistaken identities or somesuch.  Aern really didn't care.  He was paid to gather information for both Elder Nevillom and the Church... and value judgements on the information he discovered were never made.

"Once we are ready, we are continuing to head east.  Jacoby, Graybonnet... go out there and find me a trail to follow.  Osten didn't just disappear into thin air... he's out there somewhere... and he might have the answers to this whole thing." Cerril Maise says, tightening a strap on her platemail.  The two Flamist scouts sprint through the trees, and the shifter buckles her greatsword across her back.  Aern doesn't know what might have happened to Ari Osten... and truth be told, doesn't really care.  He's not a Flamist... doesn't believe in the Flame... and thus isn't important to the Elder... the man who pays him his money.

After about ten minutes, the two scouts return and say they've picked up the trail... which consists of several animals tracks as well as a few humanoid once all walking together.  Maise nods at this and ushers the scouting party out.  The journey east begins.

However, the group only marches forth for about twenty minutes or so when the sounds of others can be heard ahead.  It couldn't be the rest of Nevillom's forces, could it?  No, that would be impossible, Aern thinks.  The answer of course is revealed, when through the trees at least a dozen or so men and women come into view... all of them wearing or wielding (or in one man's case, actually tattooed on his scalp) a symbol of a pair of daggers emblazoned on an orange sun.  The man with the tattoo comes forward with both hands raised... and the others all can be seen with their hands off their weapons as well.  "Hold!  My name is Jakk Corren!  These are my compatriots in the Daggerspell Guardians!  We came across your man Ari Osten last night... he is perfectly safe and back at our camp!  Our leader, Zendarrill Lorren, wants to welcome you all, and invite you back to camp for breakfast."  Aern immediately recognizes the name... he wouldn't be the kind of investigator he is if he didn't.  Zendarrill Lorren... Valendar elf... trainer.. traveller... some might say cult leader, but from what Aern knows of the Guardians... they are more just a brotherhood of do-gooders than a cult.  The changeling looks at Maise to get her reaction (of which there is little)... and then looks back at the Guardians.  Things are getting interesting.

Rogan stands to the side of his group, and keeps his eyes peeled on each and every one of the Templars.  He and Skarghash had been talking all night about what's been happening, and the halfork assured him that Osten is on the up and up.  So when the call went out to get volunteers to come out here and find the templars... he jumped at the chance.  Finally!  A chance to do something interesting instead of just standing guard!  And it is now that he uses some of his trained skills to size up the Templars... wondering what exactly the results of this tete-a-tete are going to be.  Interesting.


----------



## Autumn (Jun 14, 2007)

Jina's first glance at Donovan is full of suspicion and uncertainty. She's still full of nervous tension, and his arrival on the scene is unexpected. Once he starts speaking, though, her expression quickly turns to gratitude, and she gives him an embarrassed smile. The great fuss he kicks up makes her a little shy, and that awkwardness goes a long way to diffusing the panic she had been working herself into. "I... ummm... thanks," she murmurs, sitting down on the ground and extending her leg to let the priest tend her ankle.  

 She looks up at Khalia as he is working, looking back and forth between them and addressing them both. "So... what are you all doing out here, anyway?"


----------



## drothgery (Jun 14, 2007)

Autumn said:
			
		

> She looks up at Khalia as he is working, looking back and forth between them and addressing them both. "So... what are you all doing out here, anyway?"




"Chasing shadows, most likely." Khalia said. "Elder Nevillom believes there are signs of a new incursion of Lyncanthropes, and has gathered the Templars to destroy them. And if one has a suitably liberal interpretation of lines of authority, one can argue that since the Archivists Order is part of the Templars, his call would include an Archivist who happens to be in Q'Barra on extended assignment, no matter whose daughter she is. That there is _something_ unusual nearby, I have no doubt -- I have seen the reports -- but I doubt very much that we will find what the Elder expects. This is a task better suited to five or ten than an army, I think."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 15, 2007)

(OOC:  This post is representative of Ari Osten's gaining of the Child of Khyber prestige class.)

**********

"May I see it, please?"

Zendarrill Lorren is looking straight into Ari Osten's eyes, and the monster hunter stares back.  He gives no indication of what it is the Valenar might be speaking of, but the hexer definitely knows.  He can feel it.  Both in his heart and on his hand... as his dragonmark begins to itch even more.  The itching become more intense... almost feeling as though it is heating up... growing.  Ari always knew that his aberrant mark had power... but here, in this place, in a chamber that looks to be one huge dragonmark... he feels that power growing.  And as much as he tries to ignore it, the piercing eyes of Zendarrill Lorren make it so very difficult.  And as the itching and heat grows on his hand... the entire room's markings begin to glow with a soft blue light.

"You're one on them, aren't you?  You're one of the Children.  A Child of the Progenitors."

He smiles... the look on his face showing absolute delight... as though he's found a special item that he thought he had lost years earlier.  And still, the dragonmark on Ari's hand burns.  And grows.  He reflexively clenches his left fist, but stops himself from looking down.  However, the move is not lost on Lorren, whose eyes drop to the hand and whose mouth grows even wider in a smile.

"I've been looking for you all for many, many years.  I knew you all were out there.  The Children.  The Prophecy hinted at it.  Told me that Khyber's heirs were beginning to grow.  To become plentiful.  I've been studying you all for so long, I never thought I'd find you.  But now... here you are.  Arrived at my doorstep.  The Chamber will be pleased."

"Chamber"?  What chamber?  The room they both are in?  The room is pleased?  As the glowing of the room grows at the same rate as the itching and heat in his hand... perhaps this chamber and his dragonmark are connected in some way?  What is happening to him?  And what of this Prophecy that Lorren speaks of?  What of that?

But before he can ask any questions, the elf steps forward to him still smiling.  "You are not one of my Guardians... you were not selected to help me in my quest... but now that you are here, you must lead them.  _Aridarastrixsauriv_ must be found.  This I ask of you, Ari Osten, Child of Khyber.  This duty... Sur'Kil requests of you."  And Ari sees the eyes of Zendarrill Lorren morph... away from their elvish coloring... into something a little more...

...draconic.


----------



## jkason (Jun 15, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> "Chasing shadows, most likely." Khalia said. "Elder Nevillom believes there are signs of a new incursion of Lyncanthropes, and has gathered the Templars to destroy them. And if one has a suitably liberal interpretation of lines of authority, one can argue that since the Archivists Order is part of the Templars, his call would include an Archivist who happens to be in Q'Barra on extended assignment, no matter whose daughter she is. That there is _something_ unusual nearby, I have no doubt -- I have seen the reports -- but I doubt very much that we will find what the Elder expects. This is a task better suited to five or ten than an army, I think."




As he finishes wrapping the ankle, Donovan merely smiles and nods to Jina's thanks. Then he looks up to Khalia.

"We've tried to dissuade him," the cleric says with a shrug, keeping his voice low so that (hopefully) only Khalia and Jina can hear. "At this point, I just hope enough of the subcommanders agree with us that we can reign things in when the time comes..."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 15, 2007)

Cerril Maise, Aerndel Barrne, and the others of the scouting party all return with Jakk, Rogan, and Skarghash and the other Guardians to the Daggerspell camp.  There they spend Wednesday getting to know one another... and for the Flamists... getting to know what it is the Guardians are doing out here.

Zendarrill Loren... the Valendar trainer and outdoorsman... has been travelling all across southeastern Khorvaire for decades it seems.  Starting his questing in the midst of the Last War... he's moved from place to place... tomb to tomb... ruin to ruin... gathering information and data.  What this data was for, he's never really said... but the Daggerspell Mages make it clear what that data is... dragonmarks.

It comes as quite a surprise when the eight Daggerspell Mages and the six Daggerspell Shapers all pull back various bits of clothing or armor and show off what they have underneath...

All of them have the bluish patterns on their bodies known as dragonmarks.  Some True... some not.  But all of them have them.  And as Rogan sits there hearing the stories being told, he finally realizes why he's always stayed within Newthrone as a member of the Daggerspell Guardians and _not_ gone out with Lorren on his quests all these years.  It wasn't because he prefered the city.  It wasn't that it was his own personal choice.  It was because he wasn't Marked.  He wasn't invited.

***

Around mid-day, the Valenar elf returns to the camp, followed by the hexblade Ari Osten.  The look on Osten's face tells everyone sitting around that _something_ is weighing upon his mind.  The fourteen Mages and Shapers glancing knowingly at each other... they've seen that look before amongst themselves... but the other Guardians and the Flamists are unaware just what it is that has Osten looking a bit taken aback.  Ari says nothing... and now that Lorren has returned the conversation moves into what actions will be required when the crusade arrives the next day.

Obviously... the Daggerspell Shapers can't go out in their wildshape forms because that would just feed the fire.  So instead, other ideas are bandied about.  How best to diffuse the situation?  Calm the raging tide of Elder Nevillom?  Because with the thirty-plus Guardians here, the dozen Templars of the scouting party, and the fifty or more Crusaders on their way... this whole area is going to become real crowded, real soon.

And throughout the rest of Wednesday and into Thursday morning... the talk and the planning continues.

***

Thursday morning, Aern is asleep, lying on the floor of one of the treehouses that were erected above the camp.  The talks were long... with everyone having their say.  But Aern knew he'd have perhaps the biggest impact, as he'd have 25 words with which to convince Elder Nevillom that there was no lycanthropic threat when the Elder contacted him in the morning.  The changeling thought long and hard at what he would say.  And when the familiar *ping* occurs Thursday morning at dawn... his words are carefully planned.

_"No lycanthrope threat.  Scouts have encountered druids and made good contact.  Waiting for you at their camp.  Zendarrill Lorren leads them.  Repeat - no lycanthrope threat." _

***

Elder Nevillom goes purple when he receives the message Thursday morning.  This was NOT what he was supposed to hear!  They weren't supposed to make contact!  They were supposed to just learn and REPORT!  No lycanthrope threat?!?  How would they know?!?  Cerril Maise knows NOTHING!!!  THEY'VE BEEN DUPED!  ZENDARRILL LORREN LEADS THEM?!?  BY ALL THAT IS HOLY WITH THE FLAME, THAT PROVES IT!!!

Unbeknownst to most casual observers... Samuel Nevillom had met Zendarrill Lorren before.  Several times in fact. And suffice it to say... the meetings did not go well.  Nevillom knew that Lorren was no mere elf.  He could sense it with all his being.  Something always gnawed away at hm whenever the Valenar passed through Wyrmwatch on his journeys, and to say there was no love lost between them would be an understatement.  Something lurked beneath the elf's facade, and the facades of those that travelled with him.  Nevillom just never knew what.

Now he knows.  Or at least... knows enough to bring him to justice.  The Voice has spoken to him.  His Crusade is just.  Lycanthrope or not... Zendarrill Lorren will be brought before the Flame and Judged.  Elder Nevillom has sworn it.

***

And it is for that reason that when he meets with the other leadership of the army... the dwarf, the elf sorcerer, the young female archivist, the three squad leaders... he tells them he's had no contact with the scouts.  Because the scouts have been compromised.  He can no longer count on them.  And he needs to convince those members of the Church with him now of what they need to do.

And with his resolve as solid as ever... Elder Samuel Nevillom leads his crusade northeast... and to their destiny.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 15, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> But before he can ask any questions, the elf steps forward to him still smiling.  "You are not one of my Guardians... you were not selected to help me in my quest... but now that you are here, you must lead them.  _Aridarastrixsauriv_ must be found.  This I ask of you, Ari Osten, Child of Khyber.  This duty... Sur'Kil requests of you."  And Ari sees the eyes of Zendarrill Lorren morph... away from their elvish coloring... into something a little more...
> 
> ...draconic.



Pain Ari Osten was used to. It was part of his job. Any verteran of the Last War who did not know fear and pain as a brother lied. But this... this was something different. It was burning at his soul.

Ari closed his eyes. His left fist was clenched. The sinister one. The one he somehow knew was the source of his power. He had heard tales of madmen with such marks. But Ari had harnessed it. He had become the mark's master. He had told Jango to embrace the mark. And that was true---embrace it to master it. He would not let it master _him_.

Ari unclenched his first. He embraced the pain, fought to master it. It was probably one of the most excruciating things he had ever done.

It was then the hunter noticed Lorren... change. Ari's eyes went wide, and he took a half step back. But then his stopped himself. He wanted answers? Well, this one was touched by those with all the answers. The dragons themselves.

Carefully, Ari took off his left glove. He held it up for both of them to see. "Why don't we start by explaining what is going on here."


----------



## drothgery (Jun 16, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> And it is for that reason that when he meets with the other leadership of the army... the dwarf, the elf sorcerer, the young female archivist, the three squad leaders... he tells them he's had no contact with the scouts.  Because the scouts have been compromised.  He can no longer count on them.  And he needs to convince those members of the Church with him now of what they need to do.
> 
> And with his resolve as solid as ever... Elder Samuel Nevillom leads his crusade northeast... and to their destiny.




OOC: Does Nevillom tell us that the scouts have been compromised, or just that he's had no contact with them?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 18, 2007)

OOC:  Nevillom tells everyone he's had no contact with the scouting party, and thus he says he suspects they've run into problems / been attacked by the lycanthrope threat.  He does not know what Zendarill Lorren is up to, but he _believes_ that even if it's not directly related to a re-emgering lycan threat, it's still something he needs to put a kibosh on.  However, if he were to mention this fact to the army he figures it'd be an uphill battle to convince them all to continue.

*****

Jango sprints and sprints and walks and rests and runs and walks and sprints.  And _it_ keeps ushering him on.

"We are besieged on all side, Jango.  Those who already have invaded the home of our contact... and those behind us who are coming to swarm it even more.  We must reach him before any further problems develop.  Run, Jango!  Run!"

*****

Zendarrill Lorren steps forward and takes Ari Osten's ungloved left hand... looking at it, inspecting it, tracing the lines of the dragonmark that even now seems to be moving, changing and growing.  The "elf's" touch is cool in contrast to the burning and itching of the mark itself, and Ari stands fascinated at this man's concentration in observing it.


			
				Ari said:
			
		

> "Why don't we start by explaining what is going on here."



He looks back up into Ari's eyes and responds.  "I have been searching and researching the marks of dragons since before you were born.  Because they hold within them knowledge.  Information.  A history of what has happened, and a prophecy of things to come.  And it is this past, present, and future that we strive to protect... from those who have run roughshod over this land in eons past.  My research all around southwestern Khorvaire has finally led me here... to this place... where the last piece of an important puzzle has been put into place.  The realization that _Aridarastrixsauriv_... the Dragon's Eye... is no mere legend.  And that this artifact must be found, or else the dragons themselves will come under sway.  And I do not think any of us want to live in a world where the dragons themselves are under the control of another group or being, eh?"

He smiles weakly, lets go of Ari's hand, and then motions back up the stairs.  "I have been gathering forces who believe in protecting our land from those that would enslave us all, like the Cultists of the Dragon Below... the Lords of Dust... the Emerald Claw... and now that I have decoded the prophecy within these marks, I can send my students to find the Eye before these dark forces can do the same.  And I want you to lead them, Ari.  Because you are a Child of Khyber, and your mark is stronger than any of the others we have above.  And you have a spirit within you that will not fall.  Everything about this is tied to the Marks... and I need people who I can trust to keep their heads and control their power."

He breathes out and nods... staring off into space for a moment or two.  "I believe I have found where the Dragon's Eye is... it's location is another temple to the southeast of here in Q'Barra.  I am hoping that you and my Guardians will go there to claim it."  

And after much more talking about what is at stake, Osten and Lorren return to the camp.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 18, 2007)

Jango continue to move through the jungle. He easily avoid the roots and jump over large rocks and easily avoid the wild animals that lay on the sides of the trail... if we can call it a trail. He has been following it by instinct, but his unused eyes to such natural setting wouldn't have been able to spot it without him. He stop for a moment, taking back his breath. He takes his water skin and drinks some water.

"We are besieged on all side, Jango. Those who already have invaded the home of our contact... and those behind us who are coming to swarm it even more. We must reach him before any further problems develop."

Jango eyes starts to scan the forest, in fear to see anyone watching him. After a moments, the voice conitnue to speak.

"Run, Jango! Run!" Jango doesn't hesitate. He summons the speed of wind into his feet and start to run throught the forest at a speed that no one could follow, except maybe a few animals inhabiting the jungle, but why would animals be following him. If they were near, he just got an advantage on them, and could always repeat it again.

Jango continues his progression, determined to find the answers he is seeking.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 18, 2007)

At mid-afternoon, Jango arrived outside the Guardian's camp.  Although there were members of the organization "on guard", movement throughout the camp was such that they were preparing for something to arrive, not on watch.  He circled around the camp out of sight, and arrived on the far side of the large overgrown temple ruins.  On this side, nobody from the Guardian's camp would be able to see him, but unfortunately the one known opening into the temple ruins could not be accessed.  The elf paused for a while to ponder what should occur, and allow _it_ to commune with the other inside.

***

The Crusade marched north, Elder Nevillom keeping everyone on a very quick and firm pace.  Khalia, Horatio, Jina and all the others wondered what would occur when they finally arrived... wondering what they might find.  What was the status of the scouting party?  What would Nevillom command of the army when they arrived?

The march was long and the participants were worried.

***

Rogan, Aern, Skarghash and the rest were preparing for the army's arrival.  The disguised changeling felt comfortable that Elder Nevillom would understand his message, and thus things would take care of themselves.  Rogan and Skarg were not too sure.

Ari spoke with the Daggerspell Mages and Shapers, getting their feedback on this quest that Zendarrill Lorren asked of him.  The fourteen of them were ready and willing to do whatever Lorren asked of them.  They had spent anywhere from two to fifteen years with the man (depending on the person), learning, studying, and believing.  He has spoken of The Chamber, and as Guardians, they have put themselves in The Chamber's service.

***

Later Thursday afternoon, the first wave of the crusading army cuts through the jungle, whereupon they are met by numerous members of the Daggerspell Guardians, along with the members of the scouting party.  Cerrill Maise and Rogan stand side-by-side, ready to welcome them with open arms.

However... the history books of the Silver Flame will say that Samuel Nevillom either made a grave error, or was touched by the devil... for he ordered his men to attack... taking no prisoners and holding no quarter.  Despite the protestations of Horatio Donovan, Tod Elston, Khalia and others... several of the more fanatical members under Elder Nevillom began firing from their crossbow line.  And before the commanders could regain control and the hosts could take cover from the barrage...

...three Guardians and Jacoby of the scouting party were shot and killed.

***

Back at camp, the sounds of combat were easily heard.  The others had not gone very far to the south to wait for the crusade to arrive, so the sounds of screaming came to them quickly and clearly.  The shouts of 'fire!', the grunts of pain, the demands of 'cease-fire' and cries of 'medic'.  Ari, Zendarrill, and most if not all of the other Daggerspells in camp rushed to join with those that had fallen.  And when they arrived, the situation was in chaos... overlorded by a man who had clearly gone over the edge.

***

Jango had started picking his way through the vines, kudzu, trees, shrubs and greenery that overwhelmed the ruined temple.  When he too heard the shouts and cries of the misguided initial attack volley, it told him to hurry forward.  Now was their chance.  The young elf moved this way and that, over rocks, under branches... until he arrived back on the far side where the camp was.  And where he found that the doorway to the stairs heading down was now unguarded.  At the urging of his second skin, he slipped inside and ran downstairs.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 18, 2007)

Jango have waited some time in his hiding place. He pass the flaming words in his mind and felt the shard at his neck. If he was discovered and attacked, his opponent would better make a single perfect shot, or he would be burned alive. But that would be of last resort. He wasn't a killer and anyway, starting a fight would mean having all the camp on his back...

And he was right, but he wasn't the one who started the fight. Who was it? The Flames? Would there hunt of some lycanthrope, as he had overheard some guards, would have lead them to attack the guardians? That sounds more like madness than a crusade... but how many crusade have been no more than that, madness. The flame is too close-minded. The wouln't understand that the mark he wears is only a tool and is as good or evil as the marked one.

But even if a second only had pass as Jango thinks all that, he felt that he was losing time and he needed to urge. He quickly summon an invisible shield to surround him and move foward and jump into the hole, taking the opportunity the confusion of teh fight was offering him. Now he wished that no guard was left under, as he would probably think Jango was among the aggressor and Jango would need to kill him. Jango wasn't a killer, unless he had no other choice, and his magic was very lethal and was his only weapon.


----------



## Unkabear (Jun 18, 2007)

Could the Flame have been wrong?  His message was quite clear.  There was no threat here…unless it was one that the Elder was to create himself…could it be…thoughts swarmed through his mind at the possibilities.  It was not his to question, but then how could it have gone wrong?  Was it that he had assumed? Or…perhaps the Flame.  Aern found himself away from the fighting.  There was no side that he could fight on and not find himself fighting on the wrong side.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 18, 2007)

Khalia's mind flashed back again...

The Elder had ordered an attack. "Belay that!" She'd shouted, "Hold fire." But the damage had been done, for crossbow bolts were already in the air. Brother Donovan had had to knock the Elder unconcious before they had been able to reassert control. And though she likely would never admit it, that they had been able to do it at all owed a lot to Tod Ellston. Templars from the noble families of Flamekeep and northern Thrane -- they would follow an ir'Indari's orders even if she were a girl not past twenty. These men -- they did not know her, or her father, and if they had heard once that Tarik ir'Indari had ridden at Tira Miron's side, it had been an obscure point of history. But they did know Tod. And Brother Donovan. And Cerril Maise. It shamed her that she had done less than they, that she had been unable to prevent this disaster.

...

All she had been able to do was heal some of the wounded. And send a scathing recommendation to her father that a new Elder be sent to Q'Barra, as Samuel Nevillom was clearly unfit for any position of responsiblity.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 18, 2007)

He know what was happening before he saw it. His heart began racing the moment he heard the sounds. The sounds were part of any man or woman who had been in the Last War, and would remain with them forever.

The sound of fighting. And dying.

"Stop them the best you can! Disable the Flamists, but kill only if threatened. Show them their folly, but make sure they're alive to recognize it!"

His heart raced. It pained. Human, khoravars, halforks, all killing each other for foolishness. Not monstrous threat. Just the stupidity of a madman.

Ari was going to have to end it.

As he rushed, darkness surrounded him, the channeling of his gift to give him vigor. Onyx ran with him, and combined with the dread look on the hunter's face, put fear into many that looked. A quick quaff from a potion gave him speed, and a swift chant cursed any that even thought to harm him with lethargy. Or so he hoped.

He was going to end this. Take out the head.... He hoped he could incapacitate Nevillom without having to hurt him too much.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 19, 2007)

The chaos and confusion lasted several minutes.  In that time, several good men and women were felled by bolts that by rights should never have been fired.  When one of their own... the templar Jacoby... was dropped by a bolt to the eye... Horatio Donovan immediately sprung to action to quickly incapacitate the head of the crusade.  All told, several men and women were injured and four of them were killed.  A dark day.  A dark day indeed.

The eighty or more people in the jungle that day will always take with them the memories of what belief without active thought can lead.  Elder Samuel Nevillom believed in something so much, he was blinded to the truth.  And what could have been avoided was not.

***

Jango sprinted down the stairs and entered the large chamber that was covered wall-to-wall with an intricate dragonmark pattern.  "Yes.  We are close.  Through the door we will find him... further along."  Jango could almost exeperience the feeling of glee that his second skin was feeling... like a psychic impression was laying over his mind.  It was the same feeling he experienced when he woke up in the pirate's temple and first felt the creature as a part of him.  A feeling of freedom.  Of power.  Of release.  And now that same feeling was upon him again.

And Jango now wondered if this was really something good after all?  It didn't necessarily feel... right.  Was learning about his mark really this important?

He stood thinking for a second, and suddenly it knew of his indecision too.  "No!  You will move forward!  Forward I say!  We came this far to learn, AND YOU WILL LEARN!!!"

And for the first time... Jango began moving through no will of his own.  And his body approached the door beyond the chamber and turned the knob...

***

Zendarrill Lorren was looking down forlornly at Elder Nevillom, who has regain consciousness from the blow Donovan struck.  The leader of the province's Order of the Silver Flame was throwing every obscentity and command at him that he could.  The Valenar tried to speak quietly to him... explain things... but the man was suffering a complete mental breakdown.  And he wouldn't hear a thing.

"Let him be." Cerrill Maise called to the elf.  "There's no speaking to him.  Let him rant himself to sleep."  The Exorcist motioned for Lorren to come back over, and he nodded once and walked away from the broken Elder.  "I am sorry for this.  His devotion ran deep.  I had known him for many, many years.  I almost wish that--"

Zendarrill stopped short and cut himself off.  As the others looks at him... the elf's eyes unfocused... as though he was staring off and looking elsewhere.  A few of the Daggerspell Mages had seen this of their master before and immediately moved forward to ask what was wrong.  But almost immediately, Zendarrill snapped back to the present and a look of concern was now on his face.

"We must go back to the temple.  Now."

***

Jango Silversun was now genuinely frightened.  His body wasn't responding to his mind.  His greatest fear had been realized... he wasn't in control.  His entire life had been spent trying to gather a measure of control over his feelings on why he was marked as he was.  There had to have been a reason, a plan, an explanation.  He fought his fear his entire life that others would hold him in contempt for who he was and the mark that he had.  And he thought he had found some answers when _it_ had spoken to him the first time.  _It_ made sense.  _It_ put things plain.  _It_ kept him in perspective.  And he had finally he had a grasp on things.

But now he realized... as his body moved through countless tunnels and doors... that he had a grasp on nothing.  And _it_... had lied.

***

The rush of Guardians and many members of the Silver Flame back to the overgrown ruined temple was a sight to behold... because they were all following Zendarrill Lorren who was moving at top speed.  Who was _flying_ at top speed.  Who had actually had transformed into...

...a dragon.  A god's honest silver dragon.  Flying as fast as he could back to the temple.  And when everyone witnessed the polymorph that occurred, and the Valenar elf became a mature silver dragon... all of them knew that this temple business was the real deal.

And Khalia ir'Indari... the young woman wise beyond her years... flashed through several images, feelings and words that had occured over the past few weeks.  And one name came to the forefront of her mind.

Jango.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 19, 2007)

Through the last door Jango walked, and the young elf came upon a large circular room.  The ceiling rose about twenty feet in the air, and in the center of the stone floor was a large circular seal.  The seal was about eight feet across, and Jango could see that it looked like the same designs that were used as locks in the previous temple he and the others had gone to.  Only this time... one who knew the words that sealed the demons in... was on the outside.  And Jango found himself speaking and casting spells that he never knew before.

And the seal began to glow and a low hum began to sound.

***

Rogan and Skarg ran along, following the flight path of what had been Zendarrill Lorren... but now was something... much different.  "Did-- you -- know-- huh huh-- he-- was-- a-- dragon-- huh huh?" the halfork spit out to Rogan as he ran as fast as his legs could carry him.

As Ari and Khalia ran side by side with Ari's companion Onyx trailing slightly behind... Ari couldn't help but think that when the elf had said "This duty... Sur'Kil requests of you." he might very well have been speaking of himself.

Aern, Donovan, and Jina all followed the pack as well, each of them with their own thoughts of seeing a real, live dragon... not something most people would _ever_ see.  The myths and legends were great... but this was no myth.

***

The silver dragon flew at full speed to the overgrown ruins, then morphed back into elven form as he arrived at the door.  The now-returned Zendarrill Lorren strode headlong down the stairs and began rushing through the complex as fast as he could move... knowing that something that should not have been happening, was about to.  And as he moved through the tunnels, one thing he became aware of.

"That humming sound... it is getting louder."

***

The seal began to slowly spin, and split, and slide, and turn.  For the first time in millenia it was unlocking itself again.  And Jango could do nothing but watch helplessly as the voice in his head continued to make him intone the words that continued the process.  And as the humming grew louder, the glowing got brighter, and the cracks in the seal began to open... Jango felt himself starting to rip apart.

"Yes!  A new form for me below!  Rise!  Come to me!  Rid me of this pale body and give me one anew!"

And the second skin that had attached itself to him in the other temple slowly began pulling itself off of him... oozing to the floor to the hands that were being seen, reaching through the cracks in the seal.

***

The Valenar rushed into the chamber as the humming sound grew louder and louder and louder.  He immediately took in the sights of the room... a poor, young elf virtually melting before his eyes, as a thin, filmy skin was peeling itself off of him and reaching for the eight foot seal in the center of the room.  The seal which every second was opening by bits and pieces as the puzzle sections slid into place.  And from below, hands, tentacles, fingers, and other body parts began grasping for the freedom they had been denied for so long.

And with a transformation back into his regular form, the silver dragon Sur'Kil began trying to save the world.


----------

